# One Piece Film Z Discussion Thread



## Louis-954 (Jun 28, 2012)

Pretty wild lol. Apparently they are going to make Portrait of Pirate figures out of them as well like they did for Strong World, cannot waaaaait. I think Sanji, Robin, and Brook look cool. Idk wtf is going with Usopp and his yosemity Sam beard though.

The left features sketches of Z and his two main henchmen. Sort of hard to make out.


----------



## Sentomaru (Jun 28, 2012)

Dat Robin. 

And lol Usopp aka Captain Redbeard. 

Edit: Is that Aokiji on the left?


----------



## Doctor White (Jun 28, 2012)

Lol for a minute there I thought I was gonna see Cap'n Crunch, but then I realized he is the new Admiral


----------



## Grumpy Zoro (Jun 28, 2012)

Sanji looks like he robbed Doflamingo 

Dat Robin boobs


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jun 28, 2012)

Oh...Robin, my favorite one.


----------



## Storminator Steel (Jun 28, 2012)

Is that Kuzan?


----------



## pussyking (Jun 28, 2012)

Look how cool they look in matching red.


----------



## Louis-954 (Jun 28, 2012)

oops im wrong.


----------



## bws (Jun 28, 2012)

That guy looks like Aokiji and those two with Z are porbably his top crewmates along that guy tha looks like Aokiji.


----------



## corsair (Jun 28, 2012)

Robin with a hat


----------



## Kishido (Jun 28, 2012)

Sanji vs DoFla incoming


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Jun 28, 2012)

Z is a horrible name.

And Ussopp is actually looking good here. Robin too.


----------



## Kishido (Jun 28, 2012)

I bet the 2 henchmen are for Zoro and Sanji


----------



## Neelix (Jun 28, 2012)

KiShiDo said:


> I bet the 2 henchmen are for Zoro and Sanji



You dont say?


----------



## Kirito (Jun 28, 2012)

i don't really like the red theme


----------



## Impact (Jun 28, 2012)

A Guy that looks like Akoji? 

And dat Robin pek


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (Jun 28, 2012)

Akoji's long lost evil twin brother 

Zoro 

Robin


----------



## Deleted member 183504 (Jun 28, 2012)

omgrobin .


----------



## Soca (Jun 28, 2012)

that design should've been saved for aokijis post skip look, it's pretty badass


----------



## Kishido (Jun 28, 2012)

Maybe it is Aokiji :rofl


----------



## Hakan Erkan (Jun 28, 2012)

Usopp looks pretty badass with the beard,and as the others already mentioned, Dat Robin.


----------



## Soca (Jun 28, 2012)

KiShiDo said:


> Maybe it is Aokiji :rofl



maybe lol 

is it me or is namis skirt shorter than usual


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Jun 28, 2012)

I think you mean her shirt.

Just can't have enough eye candy now can we? Gotta keep the pubescent boys happy.

Maybe she'll do something useful for a change, or alternatively be the stock damsel in distress as per the norm.


----------



## Kirito (Jun 28, 2012)

what's that between brook and franky wearing kamina glasses?

kuma?


----------



## Deleted member 183504 (Jun 28, 2012)

Z is Aokiji and the Strawhats will beat him.

And it will be canon because Oda wrote it. ;D


----------



## Soca (Jun 28, 2012)

MbS said:


> I think you mean her shirt.
> 
> Just can't have enough eye candy now can we? Gotta keep the pubescent boys happy.
> 
> Maybe she'll do something useful for a change, or alternatively be the stock damsel in distress as per the norm.



Nah her skirt looks to be on the edge of her crotch, I'm probably looking to deep though.


----------



## pussyking (Jun 28, 2012)

Its called fanservice people.


----------



## Soca (Jun 28, 2012)

thanks tips


----------



## Murdoc (Jun 28, 2012)

Saying that guy looks like Aokiji is an understatement.

Robin, Sanji and Brook win out of the Strawhats.


----------



## pussyking (Jun 28, 2012)

odas been repeating designs lately. must be a sign of a manga that's been going on for a long time.


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Jun 28, 2012)

pussyking said:


> Its called fanservice people.



Get a woman then.


----------



## Pacifista (Jun 28, 2012)

Haha, those are pretty awesome designs. Perfect for a movie.


That's Kuzan. Maybe he'll look different fully colored in and what not but that's Kuzan.


----------



## pussyking (Jun 28, 2012)

MbS said:


> Get a woman then.


Easier said than done. 

Women find me too short.


----------



## blueframe01 (Jun 28, 2012)

Robin


----------



## Murdoc (Jun 28, 2012)

If that is Kuzan then we'll find out what he's up to after losing to Akainu. Even if It isn't considered canon.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jun 28, 2012)

It's a shame that Ponytail Robin is seemingly exclusive to the movies. 
Oh well, still


----------



## Kishido (Jun 28, 2012)

It is Aokiji




> A major incident occurs after the Straw Hats break into the New World.
> The theatrical movie "Z". The story focuses around Aokiji, two years later.
> He has gotten involved!! These are his whereabouts after losing to Akainu, where he has been hiding.
> Just what is Aokiji's goal?!


----------



## Soca (Jun 28, 2012)

edit: ninja'd fuck you kishido ya bastard 

so it seems this revolves around aokiji after all


----------



## Kishido (Jun 28, 2012)

Sorry Marcelle... Tomorrow I'm away for 10 days after all


----------



## Soca (Jun 28, 2012)

it's whatever lol 
so with aokji about to be revealed does this make the movie semi-cannon or what?


----------



## Grumpy Zoro (Jun 28, 2012)

^That's what I would like to know. 

And since it's confirmed it's Aokiji, it now has my interest.


----------



## Admiral Hakuryō (Jun 28, 2012)

That's awesome.

Aokiji in it too? Beast.


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (Jun 28, 2012)

Aokji new design looks pimp


----------



## Soca (Jun 28, 2012)

raziu said:


> ^That's what I would like to know.
> 
> And since it's confirmed it's Aokiji, it now has my interest.



indeed and since we're seeing him in the movies we might see him make an appearance in the manga soon


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jun 28, 2012)

Looks like Kuzan has some mad scars on his neck. 

Akainu


----------



## Sentomaru (Jun 28, 2012)

One Piece Movie 12: ku*Z*an

To be honest, I don't like it at all that he's involved for several reasons, but before I start bitching I'm gonna wait for more informations.


----------



## Louis-954 (Jun 28, 2012)

inb4notcanon.


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (Jun 28, 2012)

Fenix Down said:


> Looks like Kuzan has some mad scars on his neck.
> 
> Akainu



Yup but scars are manly


----------



## Sentomaru (Jun 28, 2012)

One of Z's men (the narrow one) seems to go by the name of "Ain" (アイ ン), can't make the middle one out though. But it's definitely not Kuzan. Thank god. I really thought Oda went crazy for a second.


----------



## Admiral Hakuryō (Jun 28, 2012)

I wonder what role Aokiji will play if he's actually in this movie?


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Jun 28, 2012)

I have some reservation if Aokiji is indeed in this. It’s not like KiShiDo hasn’t posted misleading shit before.


----------



## Kishido (Jun 28, 2012)

MbS said:


> I have some reservation if Aokiji is indeed in this. It?s not like KiShiDo hasn?t posted misleading shit before.



WTF are you talking? We even have a pic... LOL


----------



## Soca (Jun 28, 2012)

MbS said:


> I have some reservation if Aokiji is indeed in this. It’s not like KiShiDo hasn’t posted misleading shit before.




well this was the original post by redon 




> 「"麦わらの一味"新世界突入後の大事件を描く、
> 劇場映画"Z"。そのストーリーに、何と2年後の青キジが
> 関係しているというのだ！！　赤犬に敗れ行方をくらましていた、
> 青キジの目的とは…！？」
> ...



google translate practically says the same thing

Draw a major incident after entering the New World "Straw Hat Crew" ",
"Z" movie theater. To that story, two years after what is blue pheasant
That he has been involved! ! Had disappeared lost to Red Dog,
The purpose of the pheasant and blue! ? "


----------



## Admiral Hakuryō (Jun 28, 2012)

MbS said:


> I have some reservation if Aokiji is indeed in this. It’s not like KiShiDo hasn’t posted misleading shit before.


That is pretty clearly Aokiji.

Also, Aokiji seems to be involved in this film somehow. Not sure what his role will be, though.


----------



## Kishido (Jun 28, 2012)

I'm always posting shit... Even if it is always from redon and Co


----------



## Sentomaru (Jun 28, 2012)

Depending on his role, this movie could turn into something great or the biggest mess ever. 

- Use Kuzan to hype up the Movie's main villain = apocalyptic for future One Piece arcs and their credibility.

- Show some of Kuzan's whereabouts and plans after he left the Navy = _decent_.

In the end I think he will have a commentator kind of role, similar to Garp/Sengoku in Strong World, even though I hated the way they just stood there and stared while Shiki attacked Marine Ford. Meh.


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Jun 28, 2012)

I am disappoint. I was hoping Aokiji and what he was getting up to would be elaborated in the manga and not scuttled off in some movie like this. Still, maybe it’ll be ‘what if ‘ scenario or some shit, and there's still the level of his involvement, I dunno.


----------



## Soca (Jun 28, 2012)

agreed I thought aokiji would be to big of a character to be put in one of these cheap plot films but at least his design is awesome


----------



## Admiral Kizaru (Jun 28, 2012)

Dunno how I feel about this. Initial pessimism however if it's handled right it could work. 

Personally I would think that Kuzan's whereabout's and his reappearance in the story would be of such a significant importance it would be covered in the manga at some crucial point. It does seem too early for this. Does Oda believe there isn't an oppurtunity to do so in the manga so he's shoehorning it into the movie ... and so does this catergorically make this movie canon? 

The problem with it then being canon is that it needs to be have a suitable timeline to fit in with the manga events. When is the movie being realeased. Maybe that will give us an indicator of when PH arc will end.

Either way I hope this movie isn't all that we get of Kuzan for the rest of the series .... if that's the case I would be severly dissapointed.


----------



## Viper (Jun 28, 2012)

Aokiji vs Akainu will be shown.


----------



## God Movement (Jun 28, 2012)

Brilliant idea to add Aokiji to this movie, mixing the manga canon with the movies can bring out the cinematic element and value of One Piece seamlessly with little to no downsides. Phenomenal, revolutionary work from Goda here showing why he's the best at the moment from a manga and business perspective.


----------



## Stannis (Jun 28, 2012)

when will they release the movie ? 2013 ?

can't wait to see it 

probably we'll see a flashback about his fight with Akainu


----------



## Impact (Jun 28, 2012)

ViperXRockwave said:


> Aokiji vs Akainu will be shown.



Akoji and akainu fight animated would be


----------



## Rob (Jun 28, 2012)

Aokiji ass lookin' mothafucka'!


----------



## God Movement (Jun 28, 2012)

boshi said:


> when will they release the movie ? 2013 ?
> 
> can't wait to see it
> 
> probably we'll see a flashback about his fight with Akainu



It's coming out this year. December 15th or something.


----------



## Soca (Jun 28, 2012)

it won't be subbed till like next january or something though.


----------



## Deleted member 183504 (Jun 28, 2012)

Didn't the Strong World DVD not come out until almost a year after the movie was released?


----------



## MvCforumsucks12 (Jun 28, 2012)

the look of Z seems nice but it should have been saved for Aokiji ahh well

this movie better be the shit like SW was.


----------



## Soca (Jun 28, 2012)

BucketheadFan23 said:


> Didn't the Strong World DVD not come out until almost a year after the movie was released?



yea but a certain group did the subtitles for it like a month after the release.


----------



## Viper (Jun 28, 2012)

Aokiji looks fucking godly.


----------



## Del Ruiz (Jun 28, 2012)

Guys.... GUYS

Animated Akainu/Aokiji fight flashback


----------



## Viper (Jun 28, 2012)

I... I KNOW!


----------



## Soca (Jun 28, 2012)

Del Ruiz said:


> Guys.... GUYS
> 
> Animated Akainu/Aokiji fight flashback





**


----------



## Fomor214 (Jun 28, 2012)

About the poster, One word...nice. luvin the pink bra


----------



## vanhellsing (Jun 28, 2012)

*speaks about how robin looks like a slut and gives a fuck about her husbandos*


----------



## Mr. 0 (Jun 28, 2012)

Wut....?

I was hoping that Oda would accomadate Aokiji in the manga. It was one thing with Shiki but now he's getting canon charcters like Aokiji out of the way with movies? Next it's going to be Doflamingo, Kaido, ect. I know there are an overabundance of antagonists and not enough time to do arcs with each one but now the manga storyline will be missing chunks and there is never any mention of the events that went down in movies. Not once in the manga was Luffy's fight with Shiki mentioned. Hopefully Oda won't nerf Aokiji like Shiki and have him defeated by Luffy.


----------



## Soca (Jun 28, 2012)

Mr. 0 said:


> Wut....?
> 
> * Hopefully Oda won't nerf Aokiji like Shiki and have him defeated by Luffy.*



I highly highly doubt they would take it that far and if they did most people wouldn't really care because it's entertaining.


----------



## Mr. 0 (Jun 28, 2012)

Still, I was hoping Aokiji would play a part in future main events. Whether movies are canon or not is up in the air. I'm hoping that he'll still appear again in the manga as well and not just be expended by this movie.


----------



## MonkeyDNaruto (Jun 28, 2012)

omg fuuuuuuu I don't care how epic this movie will be but I guarantee you, unless Oda goes super saiyan, this will end very messy in the manga. Strong World was enough. So you're saying if Aokiji dies in this movie than no more Aokiji in the manga?


----------



## Sentomaru (Jun 28, 2012)

Mr. 0 said:


> Wut....?
> 
> I was hoping that Oda would accomadate Aokiji in the manga. It was one thing with Shiki but now he's getting canon charcters like Aokiji out of the way with movies? Next it's going to be Doflamingo, Kaido, ect. I know there are an overabundance of antagonists and not enough time to do arcs with each one but now the manga storyline will be missing chunks and there is never any mention of the events that went down in movies. Not once in the manga was Luffy's fight with Shiki mentioned. Hopefully Oda won't nerf Aokiji like Shiki and have him defeated by Luffy.


I understand your reasoning very well and I'm as skeptical as you are, but we need to remind ourselves that Z is the main villain. The Movie is even named after him. Plus Aokiji isn't a bad guy; now that he left the Navy he has zero reason to attack the Strawhats. Altogether I think Aokiji's mentioning is just a clever sales strategy. It's probably just Oda trying to generate more money with a half-way famous and loved character (going by the population polls)... As sadly as this may sound.  But I doubt Oda will end Aokiji's story relevance there, his whole back-story with Robin and his aversion for Akainu's Excessive Justice can't be covered in a single Movie -- but if it did... I would be very, very disappointed in Oda, and it would probably change my view on One Piece to say the least. 

Funny thing is that I was about to say the same thing about Doflamingo and Kaidou. 

One thing I'm not worried about at all is the idea that Oda lets Luffy beat a person near equal to the man that killed his brother in a mere Movie side-plot aimed at 12 years old casual One Piece readers. Come one now, Aokiji is top 10 material, not even the most stupid troll on crack could seriously believe that the Strawhats, let alone Luffy, would stand a chance after the whole build-up. This would ruin the manga irrevocable.


----------



## Random Stranger (Jun 28, 2012)

Red doesn't suit Zoro (maybe because I am used to him wearing green) and the red afro makes Brook look like a clown


----------



## Soca (Jun 28, 2012)

Random Stranger said:


> Red doesn't suit Zoro (maybe because I am used to him wearing green) and t*he red afro makes Brook look like a clown*



does it really? he looks like an epic rockstar imo


----------



## Sherlōck (Jun 29, 2012)

As much as I am excited to know that Aokiji will be in the movie I am also afraid that it will ruin mangas main storyline.

I just hope that he is there only to show what he has been doing & nothing else. Also I hope this movie will fit in the original storyline. I don't want this movie to be another Strong World.


----------



## Mr. 0 (Jun 29, 2012)

Baron Tamago said:


> I understand your reasoning very well and I'm as skeptical as you are, but we need to remind ourselves that Z is the main villain. The Movie is even named after him. Plus Aokiji isn't a bad guy; now that he left the Navy he has zero reason to attack the Strawhats. Altogether I think Aokiji's mentioning is just a clever sales strategy. It's probably just Oda trying to generate more money with a half-way famous and loved character (going by the population polls)... As sadly as this may sound.  But I doubt Oda will end Aokiji's story relevance there, his whole back-story with Robin and his aversion for Akainu's Excessive Justice can't be covered in a single Movie -- but if it did... I would be very, very disappointed in Oda, and it would probably change my view on One Piece to say the least.
> 
> Funny thing is that I was about to say the same thing about Doflamingo and Kaidou.
> 
> One thing I'm not worried about at all is the idea that Oda lets Luffy beat a person near equal to the man that killed his brother in a mere Movie side-plot aimed at 12 years old casual One Piece readers. Come one now, Aokiji is top 10 material, not even the most stupid troll on crack could seriously believe that the Strawhats, let alone Luffy, would stand a chance after the whole build-up. This would ruin the manga irrevocable.


I doubt Oda would do such a thing either, but I'm wondering what kind of role Aokiji will play. One possibility is that Oda plans to have him reappear in the manga before the movie comes out and then post skip Aokiji, whatever he is doing, will just have a cameo in the movie and bear little significance like Garp did in Strong World.

Aokiji should be much stronger than this Z guy if the latter is destined to be defeated by Luffy in the movie, so Aokiji's presence as anything more than an intermediary dwarfs the presence of the other characters. If Aokiji fights Z or Luffy in this movie and doesn't easily win then that means he has been nerfed.


----------



## KazeYama (Jun 29, 2012)

Aokiji will probably just be in a flashback as he will have something to do with explaining the character of Z and the backstory. 

Strawhats look cool as hell though. Love dat Robin


----------



## Admiral Kizaru (Jun 29, 2012)

Mr. 0 said:


> Wut....?
> 
> I was hoping that Oda would accomadate Aokiji in the manga. It was one thing with Shiki but now he's getting canon charcters like Aokiji out of the way with movies? Next it's going to be Doflamingo, Kaido, ect. I know there are an overabundance of antagonists and not enough time to do arcs with each one but now the manga storyline will be missing chunks and there is never any mention of the events that went down in movies. Not once in the manga was Luffy's fight with Shiki mentioned. Hopefully Oda won't nerf Aokiji like Shiki and have him defeated by Luffy.





Baron Tamago said:


> Funny thing is that I was about to say the same thing about Doflamingo and Kaidou.



The funny thing is that I was thinking the exact same thing last night and was going to mentioning it this morning. It opens up a can of worms by setting a precedent for important manga characters who aren't as crucial for the grand story to feature in the movies instead of the manga due to time issues.

The good difference though is that Aokiji is not an important antagonist unlike those two. Plus Aokij isn't the main central focus of this movie - that's going to be Z.

If itt's only a small bit, perhaps around 10 - 20 minutes or so, ideally doesn't involve Aokiji fighting, established withing a sutiable timeframe in the story (i.e. at the end of PH - thus movie should be realeased around same time) and Oda makes reference to it in the manga then it's something I won't mind. 

Come on Oda, don't screw this up.


----------



## Gomu (Jun 29, 2012)

You do realize that Shiki was many times stronger than Luffy, and still got his asskicked right? Even in old age, Luffy was no match to him, and he mostly loled and played with him.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Jun 29, 2012)

Do you think the Strawhats will meet Aokiji in the manga before they meet him in the movie? It would make more sense that way. If so, we might see him until december which leaves us with... over 15 more chapters. He might show up, reveal something and leave like he did on Long Ring Long Land.


----------



## Admiral Kizaru (Jun 29, 2012)

Edward Newgate said:


> Do you think the Strawhats will meet Aokiji in the manga before they meet him in the movie? It would make more sense that way. If so, we might see him until december which leaves us with... over 15 more chapters. He might show up, reveal something and leave like he did on Long Ring Long Land.



Difficult to see.

He would meet them briefly in the manga before leaving, before shortly reuniting with them again the movie. Unless for some reason he has to go somewhere with the SH's and so the movie occurs during that timeframe.


----------



## hisoga (Jun 29, 2012)

Edward Newgate said:


> Do you think the Strawhats will meet Aokiji in the manga before they meet him in the movie? It would make more sense that way. If so, we might see him until december which leaves us with... over 15 more chapters. He might show up, reveal something and leave like he did on Long Ring Long Land.


yes.. he will show up and tell them that there will be new movie coming up..


----------



## Edward Newgate (Jun 29, 2012)

Admiral Kizaru said:


> Difficult to see.
> 
> He would meet them briefly in the manga before leaving, before shortly reuniting with them again the movie. Unless for some reason he has to go somewhere with the SH's and so the movie occurs during that timeframe.



The movie won't be exactly canon so it doesn't matter if he appears again in the movie. The question is how would the Strawhays act when they meet him for the first time in two years after meeting him in a movie already. It wouldn't make much sense from the manga's (the original material) point of view.


----------



## Coruscation (Jun 29, 2012)

If Oda is writing Aokiji's current whereabouts and what he's doing and what happened to him after his loss, how will it not be canon? You said it yourself, what about when they meet him next time? Do they just pretend like the movie never happened even though Oda himself made it and wrote the Aokiji stuff?

If he really absolutely, positively, irrevocably HAS to do this thing, then the best way to go about it would probably be to have the manga lead-in to the movie. Have them meet Aokiji in the manga, interact a little. Then the story cuts off. Movie happens. Manga picks up after the movie with some reference to it like "_After defeating Z, and saying goodbye to Kuzan for now..._". Not that I'd like this one tiny little bit, but what else is there to do? He can hardly pretend like it's not there if it deals with important info about Aokiji, and having only parts of the movie be canon would be ridiculous and only more confusing.

Just goes to show that trying to mix manga and movie in canon is a bad, bad idea. No matter what happens the story loses. I'm fairly shocked that Oda, a known perfectionist who spends insane amounts of time on his manga and its continuity, would choose to do this to his story.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Jun 29, 2012)

We could just see him travel without doing anything that miht affect the manga somehow  for all we know, that alone wouldnt make the movie canon to the plot.


----------



## Coruscation (Jun 29, 2012)

Well, if he's just in it as a totally unimportant cameo AKA Garp & Sengoku from SW then that's one thing. I guess that would be possible to ignore. But according to what we have so far, he is an important character in it and we will learn of what he is up to. You even have the character design created by Oda. I can't see how that would be non-canon. It would be all kinds of weird.


----------



## Grumpy Zoro (Jun 29, 2012)

I think I'm just gonna take the info about what he's been doing the past 2 years and completly disregard the rest.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Jun 29, 2012)

My point is that whatever he is doing in the movie could be completely unrelated to whatever he is doing in the manga, like some sort of a side trip. i mean you dont expect Aokiji to stay in one place all yhe time, right? he is probably traveling, and while heading to some location he will meet the Strawhats. Plus with him on their side I have a hard time imagining how the fights would play out. I mean, they have an Admiral level temporary nakama. So perhaps he wont do too much.


----------



## Hellblazer (Jun 29, 2012)

if this film is canon maybe aokiji will makehis post skip debut here??


----------



## Mike S (Jun 29, 2012)

I see no problem with Aokiji's current whereabouts being in the movie. As long as him or his plot doesn't run into The Strawhats. It'll kind of be like a "Kakashi Gaiden" thrown into a filler arc, one piece style. A better example would be, if Oda was involved in a movie that was aired during the same time as FI and it featured Virgo's whereabouts before Punk Hazard.

Ofcourse this will only work if Aokiji doesn't interact with the Strawhats during the movie.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Jun 29, 2012)

Seriously there is no way someone like Aokiji makes his first post Ts debut in a movie before the manga. I'm telling you, we will see him briefly sometimes in the next 24 chapters or so.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jun 29, 2012)

This movie won't be canon so who cares?


----------



## Kirito (Jun 29, 2012)

is nami wearing luffy's shirt?

looking at the sleeves she certainly seems to


----------



## VanzZz (Jun 29, 2012)

Too short      .


----------



## Raptorz (Jun 29, 2012)

Dat Robin Dat Robin Dat Robin Dat Robin Dat Robin


----------



## luffy no haki (Jun 29, 2012)

Dat Robin


----------



## Soca (Jun 30, 2012)

bigger poster from redon [namis skirt short as hell ]



and a closer pic of z and his cronies


Here we have a new angle of Z showing his real arm going into the large arm-like device. So there's confirmation that he has two working real arms.

In the middle is Binz (not sure of official spelling or gag yet) 

And the lady is Ein.


----------



## bws (Jun 30, 2012)

Ein looks awsome,hope she is one of the top commanders of Z pirates.


----------



## Mr. 0 (Jun 30, 2012)

Ein looks hot but pretty generic as far as design goes. Binz looks like he could a samurai/automatic Zoro opponent.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 30, 2012)

People trippin off Nami's skirt when she was already looking hoe'd out in Strong World. 

The poster outfits look nice. I wonder if they'll wear them in the movie though. Remember the other movie poster for this movie that had purple colors and all black suits?


----------



## Soca (Jun 30, 2012)

They'll stick to this one because it's more wacky and they already did the suits theme in the last movie.


----------



## Motivated (Jun 30, 2012)

Zoro.
/10chars.


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Jun 30, 2012)

I could ''trip'' Nami's skirt all day every day, and Robin isn't too shabby either if I may say so myself.

Does red suit Zoro? Not really. Does a badass 18th century British army jacket suit Zoro?

Hell yes.


----------



## VanzZz (Jun 30, 2012)

Is that meat behind Luffy ?


----------



## jNdee~ (Jun 30, 2012)

Robin gets sexier each movie


----------



## Soca (Jun 30, 2012)

another picture from redon, the bottom panel are the sketches of how the shs are spposed to look for the film


----------



## Koori (Jun 30, 2012)

Edward Newgate said:


> Seriously there is no way someone like Aokiji makes his first post Ts debut in a movie before the manga. I'm telling you, we will see him briefly sometimes in the next 24 chapters or so.



When the movie is released in cinemas?


----------



## Soca (Jun 30, 2012)

Koori said:


> Which is the day the movie is released in cinemas?



december 15th


----------



## Koori (Jun 30, 2012)

Plenty of time for him to appear in the manga, don't ya think? In fact, I wouldn't be surprised if he's living in PH.


----------



## Mr. 0 (Jun 30, 2012)

Koori said:


> Plenty of time for him to appear in the manga, don't ya think? In fact, I wouldn't be surprised if he's living in PH.


lol he's just taking another nap while all this shit is going down. He'll wake up and appear in front of everybody during the climax.


----------



## Koori (Jun 30, 2012)

Don't be surprised if during the movie the crew makes absolutely no direct contact with Kuzan.


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Jun 30, 2012)

that poster is amazing. love the red theme. luffy looks awesome. robin, brooke, franky and chopper come next. sanji looks gay. usopp looks pretty stupid but from what i can make out with sketches, he'll look pretty cool once he drops the bs accessories. nami and zorro look decent.. oda still cant draw her stomach though.

z looks a bit better but his subordinates dont look too hot.


----------



## Gitramas (Jul 1, 2012)

Robin and Zoro


----------



## Swagger Wagon (Jul 1, 2012)

With that coat and the pink feathery garb he wore in another illustration I'm pretty sure Sanji is confirmed the one to defeat Dofla you guys


----------



## Stringer (Jul 1, 2012)

Brook and Robin look awesome.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 1, 2012)

Its all about Yosemite Usopp.


----------



## Kiss (Jul 2, 2012)

Gitramas said:


> Robin and Zoro



Very cool.


----------



## zoro_santoryu (Jul 4, 2012)

Cant wait for this to come out!!!!!


----------



## Stripes (Jul 5, 2012)

Saw this a while back; I can't even tell you how pleased I am with the designs.

Everyone looks great and the fact that Aokiji will be in here just makes my heart too happy for words. Oda never stops pleasing me.


----------



## Faggit (Jul 5, 2012)

Beardsopp !!


----------



## Muah (Jul 5, 2012)

Holy shit is that a real ten T hammer:worry

As muchas I love Usopp the best thing on that poster is the fucking red afro. By far brooke's best design. If you read this Oda plz make that his permanent design. Zoro looks good to with his red coat.


----------



## Kishido (Jul 11, 2012)

We can expect a movie soon as it seems





And btw Z is a *former ADMIRAL*


----------



## Louis-954 (Jul 11, 2012)

Oh boy, more fuel for the "Luffy is Admiral level" crowd.


----------



## Kishido (Jul 11, 2012)

Louis-954 said:


> Oh boy, more fuel for the "Luffy is Admiral level" crowd.



I hope they won't be that idiotic. But hey in the last movie Luffy beat a former rival of Roger xD


----------



## Sherlōck (Jul 11, 2012)

Thanks Kishido. Reped.

Former Admiral? I surely don't know why Oda introduces powerful character like this in movie & let Luffy beat them. Strong world movie all over again.

I like the animation except Luffys G-2 looks pink to me which I don't like. It should be red like Anime.


----------



## Gold Roger (Jul 11, 2012)

If only they would use the weapons they're holding. 

Luffy using a sword at least once would be cool.


----------



## Pacifista (Jul 11, 2012)

Last Samurai said:


> Thanks Kishido. Reped.
> 
> Former Admiral? I surely don't know why Oda introduces powerful character like this in movie & let Luffy beat them. Strong world movie all over again.
> 
> I like the animation except Luffys G-2 looks pink to me which I don't like. It should be red like Anime.



He's letting him beat him because it's a movie.



Gold Roger said:


> If only they would use the weapons they're holding.
> 
> Luffy using a sword at least once would be cool.



*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Gold Roger (Jul 11, 2012)

Let me guess the Arlong fight? 

EDIT: Yep 

But that was one time he needs to use a sword again.


----------



## Zorokiller (Jul 11, 2012)

Gold Roger said:


> Let me guess the Arlong fight?
> 
> EDIT: Yep
> 
> But that was one time he needs to use a sword again.



Doesn't Nightmare Luffy count?


----------



## Gold Roger (Jul 11, 2012)

Good point but that was a samurai spirit in him.

Luffy being Luffy with a sword is what it's all about.


----------



## Eisenheim (Jul 11, 2012)

Looking forward to this.


----------



## Soca (Jul 11, 2012)

cool points for z and the kamina glasses


----------



## Admiral Kizaru (Jul 11, 2012)

Former Admiral. Well thats going to make things interesting for the inevitabale Canon vs Non Canon threads that will pop up (I have no opinion on the matter).

Still, it's good to see some old era admirals. Sengoku couldn't have been the only Admiral during Roger's era.


----------



## Sherlōck (Jul 11, 2012)

Shiki vs Z .


----------



## Soca (Jul 11, 2012)

z stomps


----------



## Iskandar (Jul 11, 2012)

It would be cool, if Oda made a chapter like Chapter 0 to introduce Z.


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Jul 11, 2012)

Z looks even worse in color. looks like were at least gonna get some cool fights.


----------



## Admiral Kizaru (Jul 11, 2012)

cbark42 said:


> Z looks even worse in color.



Your face looks even worse in colour.


----------



## DoflaMihawk (Jul 11, 2012)

Luckily they won't have to nerf Z quite as much as they did Shiki.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 11, 2012)

Z did look better in his concept art. Here he looks like a typical filler villain. Shiki didn't have that vibe to me. Dude looked canon, maybe it was the wheel stuck in his head. 

Still Z looks pretty badass with that ripped body and that cannon coming out of his arm. Sanji's red checkered shirt looks pimp as fuck.


----------



## Stannis (Jul 11, 2012)

Z is a former Admiral :33

there was a thread about it the guy who made it was right 

Luffy is Admiral level confirmed 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## God Movement (Jul 11, 2012)

Z reminds me of Android 13.


----------



## Bitty (Jul 11, 2012)

My boy Sanji looking boss! As usual.

Fight scenes will be epic. Hopefully it'll be M3 vs Z & luffy will exploit some asspull weakness.  Or Z is not as strong as he was when he was an admiral.

Anything so luffy won't beat Z straight up 1vs1


----------



## Murdoc (Jul 11, 2012)

First thing that came into my mind when I say him:


----------



## Soca (Jul 11, 2012)

i know right


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jul 11, 2012)

Definitely kinda gettin a Kamina/Simon vibes from the designs of Z and Luffy


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 11, 2012)

Seems that all the stuff is gonna be awesome by that gif....

Still keep feeling bugged by the fact that in movies Luffy is admiral level when he isn?t close at all yet.


----------



## Louis-954 (Jul 11, 2012)

So do you guys think Z was an Admiral alongside Sengoku during that 20-27 year ago era. Or do you think he's more recent? Like 16yrs ago when Kizaru was a VA.



> Still keep feeling bugged by the fact that in movies Luffy is admiral level when he isn?t close at all yet.


Only if you dont know how to interpret films. Anyone who thinks Luffy beat Shiki straight up one on one without a fuckwad of help either didnt watch the movie or severely misinterpretted it somehow.


----------



## Soca (Jul 11, 2012)

going by his looks I'd say he's been one of the most recent ones


----------



## Wosu (Jul 12, 2012)

*One Piece Film Z new information.*

First a gif


Turns out Z was a former admiral eh? interesting.

With the movie they said there might be a special episode containing Aokiji's and Akainu's battle.
Fucking epic.

*Source*


----------



## shikaigash (Jul 12, 2012)

This is indeed epic, but should it be in Ohara Library? Eh who cares, news about One Piece is always welcome to me. Akainu vs Aokiji  will be badass


----------



## Heretic (Jul 12, 2012)

I think I'd like it more if the ex admiral were used in manga, but yes very awesome news.


----------



## zoro_santoryu (Jul 12, 2012)

EPIC!!!

Oda is God of manga


----------



## Louis-954 (Jul 12, 2012)

Old news, was posted in the anime section about 15hrs ago.


----------



## Wosu (Jul 12, 2012)

Louis-954 said:


> Old news, was posted in the anime section about 15hrs ago.


Feels bad man!


----------



## Storminator Steel (Jul 12, 2012)

So I guess Luffy's taking down another villain that he should have no business beating, then.

Z should have just been a notorious NW pirate, but I guess they have to build hype for the movie.


----------



## Wosu (Jul 12, 2012)

I want to see Akainu vs Aokiji fight, shit will be epic.


----------



## violentrl (Jul 12, 2012)

Cant wait for Akainu vs Aokiji eps

I wonder why Oda wouldnt use that in the actual manga though :/


----------



## Soca (Jul 12, 2012)

more money this way


----------



## Admiral Hakuryō (Jul 12, 2012)

I don't care if this is non-canon or not, this shit looks epic 

A *former* admiral doesn't need to be *current *admiral level. Maybe he declined quite a bit? Or then again, maybe the entire crew will beat him with some weakness.

Also, Aokiji vs Akainu will hopefully blow our minds 

It'd be cool if Oda somehow put this into the manga's storyline, maybe after the current saga?


----------



## Admiral Kizaru (Jul 12, 2012)

NewWorldSurvivor said:


> With the movie they said there might be a special episode containing Aokiji's and Akainu's battle.
> Fucking epic.





Though I'd like to find a source for this. Couldn't find anything in that article.


----------



## The man with a pigeon (Jul 12, 2012)

I think Oda is just eliminating characters that are irrelevant to the main plot. Would be cool to see them in the manga, but if it's self-contained(I'll admit I'm not so sure with Aokiji in the mix) then why the hell not, will make the movies a little bit more interesting, since not all of them can be like movie 6.

I suspect that if he'd started doing this earlier, we'd get a Davy Back Fight movie.


----------



## iLikeManga (Jul 12, 2012)

There is one thing I'm curious about. One of Z's crewmate, Binz, is he a samurai from Wano? Cuz don't Samurais usually wear kimonos and none of the swordsman we've seen have been seen wearing a kimono other than Zoro's teacher.Yes? Maybe? And one more thing. I have a feeling that Sanji might end up having to fight the girl named Ain, she looks really cute BTW, because remember in Enies Lobby when Sanji said he'd never kick a lady and then after that nami told him that his Chivalry might end up killing him someday. Another reason I believe this, the Binz dude looks like a samurai and when there is a swordsman, Zoro always fights him or her. Sanji fighting a women would be really interesting. Just my thought on the topic no need to hate okay


----------



## MvCforumsucks12 (Jul 12, 2012)

iLikeManga said:


> There is one thing I'm curious about. One of Z's crewmate, Binz, is he a samurai from Wano? Cuz don't Samurais usually wear kimonos and none of the swordsman we've seen have been seen wearing a kimono other than Zoro's teacher.Yes? Maybe? And one more thing. I have a feeling that Sanji might end up having to fight the girl named Ain, she looks really cute BTW, because remember in Enies Lobby when Sanji said he'd never kick a lady and then after that nami told him that his Chivalry might end up killing him someday. Another reason I believe this, the Binz dude looks like a samurai and when there is a swordsman, Zoro always fights him or her. Sanji fighting a women would be really interesting. Just my thought on the topic no need to hate okay



when I first saw the kimono guy I thought he was a ninja, but he might be a samurai as he probably will fight Zoro

but cant Ninjas also fight with katana/swords(i think there is a certain type I think) so could this be one that will fight Zoro.


----------



## iLikeManga (Jul 12, 2012)

MvCforumsucks12 said:


> when I first saw the kimono guy I thought he was a ninja, but he might be a samurai as he probably will fight Zoro
> 
> but cant Ninjas also fight with katana/swords(i think there is a certain type I think) so could this be one that will fight Zoro.



Your probably right. I saw the pictures again and he's wearing those things that women wear sometimes on their legs(Have no idea what it's called) like ninjas


----------



## Fomor214 (Jul 13, 2012)

When is this movie coming out?


----------



## Soca (Jul 13, 2012)

december 15th but we won't get a proper quality release with subs till like next july or some shit.


----------



## Sherlōck (Jul 13, 2012)

Honestly speaking *Z* doesn't give me the vibe that Admirals does.


----------



## MvCforumsucks12 (Jul 13, 2012)

iLikeManga said:


> Your probably right. I saw the pictures again and he's wearing those things that women wear sometimes on their legs(Have no idea what it's called) like ninjas



yeah I think hes a ninja and the ones that can use swords(I think) he probably will fight Zoro most likely.

now we just have to see the rest of Zs crew


----------



## Admiral Kizaru (Jul 13, 2012)

Last Samurai said:


> Honestly speaking *Z* doesn't give me the vibe that Admirals does.



Based on one low res cropped image on the internet? 

Come on now, let's wait till the actual movie before judging.


----------



## Soca (Jul 13, 2012)

apparently there's a new trailer and pictures on the official site but I can't find it to record and put on youtube


----------



## Jaga (Jul 13, 2012)

has been released! 


its a youtube video but for some reason i'm unable to embed it here so check out the link above. ITS MIGHTY FINE!!


----------



## Soca (Jul 13, 2012)

they're a bunch of dicks man did they privatize their video? fuck here's the trailer

[YOUTUBE]NU2oGq9mo7s[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kishido (Jul 13, 2012)

Poster in HD


----------



## Soca (Jul 13, 2012)

shs character designs


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Soca (Jul 13, 2012)

z and his henchmen

*Spoiler*: __ 









and poster


----------



## Stannis (Jul 13, 2012)

Marcelle.B said:


> december 15th but we won't get a proper quality release with subs till like next july or some shit.



 just a day before my birthday :33


----------



## KazeYama (Jul 13, 2012)

Wow Robin looks good. First time her outfit is more revealing than Nami's. 

Z and crew also look very cool. Some surprising color choices. Actually looking forward to this movie more than Strong World just going by the character designs.


----------



## Soca (Jul 13, 2012)

some kind of 3d frame? I dunno lol posted by redon


----------



## Stannis (Jul 13, 2012)

I assume the one speaking in the beginning of the trailer is Z 

isn't that the same voice actor of Jiraya


----------



## Soca (Jul 13, 2012)

yep it's david lodge I believe


----------



## Stannis (Jul 13, 2012)

I cking love Jiraya 

Zetto better be an awesome Villain


----------



## Kishido (Jul 13, 2012)

Sanji looks awesome but sadly I see no opponent for him or for some strange reason he will the woman...


----------



## Soca (Jul 13, 2012)

from greg the synopsis of the story



> "Said to be comparable to the Ancient Weapons, the Marines' trump card 'The Dyna Stone' has suddenly been stolen!
> 
> And the terrifyingly powerful man responsible, former Marine Admiral 'Z' stands in the path of the Strawhat gang!
> 
> ...


----------



## Last shinobi (Jul 13, 2012)

robin is a slut


----------



## iLikeManga (Jul 14, 2012)

Last shinobi said:


> robin is a slut



Hey that's not nice! Robin is really really sexy! Oh crap! *Nosebleed*


----------



## Sanji (Jul 14, 2012)

Robin is....I don't know, a little to revealing? Is that possible?
Nami looks cute more than anything.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jul 14, 2012)

Marcelle.B said:


> from greg the synopsis of the story


What..there revealing the secret thing that Jinbei referenced as how they made up in power for Aokiji's loss?

Save some stuff for the manga oda christ. 



Marcelle.B said:


> shs character designs
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


I really hope Zoro isn't going to be wearing the bandanna the entire movie he looks better with it off.


----------



## Sherlōck (Jul 14, 2012)

Admiral Kizaru said:


> Based on one low res cropped image on the internet?
> 
> Come on now, let's wait till the actual movie before judging.



Haha. I just hope we get it soon. 2013 June/July is still a long way. One shitty year .


----------



## Soca (Jul 14, 2012)

well in the trailer they all have on different clothes so no zoro is definitely not keeping it on for the entire movie. here's the trailer if you haven't seen it yet

[YOUTUBE]ymyoMXkLM7Y[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hellblazer (Jul 14, 2012)

Cannot wait for this!!!!!!!!!anybody know how long the movie is gonna be?


----------



## Stilzkin (Jul 14, 2012)

Thdyingbreed said:


> What..there revealing the secret thing that Jinbei referenced as how they made up in power for Aokiji's loss?
> 
> Save some stuff for the manga oda christ.



What are you talking about none of this stuff is canon, this secret weapon was created for the purpose of plot for the movie and that alone.


Anyone else think Luffy's design looks really stupid?


----------



## God Movement (Jul 14, 2012)

Nope. He looks like a boss.


----------



## phazoninja (Jul 14, 2012)

Hey guys I'm not all that good at edits, but I made a wallpaper out of the strawhats in microsoft paint.
Franky was a little difficult considering only one of his arms was entirely visible.

But yeah, here you go, hope you like it.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 14, 2012)

> Said to be comparable to the Ancient Weapons








Marcelle.B said:


> shs character designs
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


Zoro looks like a boss

Robin looks like a slut ... love it 





God Movement said:


> Z reminds me of Android 13.


yep


----------



## Last shinobi (Jul 14, 2012)

iLikeManga said:


> Hey that's not nice! Robin is really really sexy! Oh crap! *Nosebleed*



she's a nice slut


----------



## blueframe01 (Jul 14, 2012)

The only slut among the SH's is Nami


----------



## Soca (Jul 14, 2012)

not this time sir


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 14, 2012)

says VA


also, what's the official movie site where the SHs designs pics were taken from ?


----------



## Sherlōck (Jul 14, 2012)

Problem is we still have to wait 1 year for this movie. But I want to see it now.


----------



## Eintihi (Jul 14, 2012)

Nami and Usopp looks like amazing. Franky in pink panties o_O
And yeah, Robin is a slut.


----------



## Mr. 0 (Jul 14, 2012)

Dat Robin Dat Robin Dat Robin Dat Robin Dat Robin Dat Robin Dat Robin Dat Robin Dat Robin Dat Robin Dat Robin Dat Robin Dat Robin Dat Robin Dat Robin Dat Robin Dat Robin Dat Robin Dat Robin Dat Robin Dat Robin Dat Robin Dat Robin Dat Robin Dat Robin Dat Robin Dat Robin Dat Robin Dat Robin Dat Robin


----------



## Stannis (Jul 14, 2012)

the episodes get translated weekly , why would it take that long for the movie to be translated by some translation group


----------



## Soca (Jul 14, 2012)

Fluttershy said:


> says VA
> 
> 
> also, what's the official movie site where the SHs designs pics were taken from ?


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 14, 2012)

boshi said:


> the episodes get translated weekly , why would it take that long for the movie to be translated by some translation group



Because it?s a film, it?s more difficult to get it and takes more time, it happens almost with every film of every single anime.

Also...Dat robin


----------



## Kaido (Jul 14, 2012)

Dat Red , I Loovee Red


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (Jul 14, 2012)

My god Robin


----------



## OneHitKill (Jul 14, 2012)

boshi said:


> the episodes get translated weekly , why would it take that long for the movie to be translated by some translation group



Same reasons why us pirates wait until DvDrips; better fucking quality. :sanji

They could probably sub the movie, but with shitty cam quality. That is why we gotta wait for the home release in japan before subbing. The episodes are streamed online so they're easier to sub, but for the movie to be subbed we need to wait months after it comes out.


I should know, I'm a fucking Pirate :sanji


----------



## KazeYama (Jul 14, 2012)

Piracy is not as rampant in Japan. They have much stricter anti piracy laws in Japan than they do in the U.S. so if you get caught you could go to jail even for just uploading or downloading pirated material. 

Also crappy quality cam raws are awful. I do remember strong world did get put out on the internet before the DVD came out but it really wasn't very good at all.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 14, 2012)

It had that Sample thing out long before the DVD release which had pretty good quality from what i remember. It seems to take way longer for stuff to come out on DVD in Japan compared to the US.


----------



## Kirito (Jul 15, 2012)

wait, why is robin a slu-



OHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH. 

i have nothing more to complain about


----------



## Toto y Moi (Jul 15, 2012)

Robin looks like a prostitute.


----------



## JiraiyaForever (Jul 15, 2012)

Nami-swan's outfit


----------



## Sanji (Jul 15, 2012)

Just noticed Franky's frilly boots. Good job there big guy.


----------



## Soca (Jul 15, 2012)

and the stockings don't forget those pink lovely stockings


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Jul 16, 2012)

Z still looks like like shit. dont like how the black coat screams 'evil marine'. 
Ain actually looks very cool.
Bins is complete garbage. 

Luffy looks lamer in the full body shot. it looks like he wearing a dress. he should have a belt to split it up or some long pants.
Zorro: dont really like the two shades of red together.
Nami: decent
Ussop: remove the extra junk and he'll look pretty cool.
Sanji: fur coat is still gay. he looks pretty cool up under there though. looks like something you'd see in pirates of the carribean.
Chopper looks good
Robin's design is good but i dont like that she looks like a protistute.
Franky looks good.
Brroke has the best design of all.


----------



## Soca (Jul 16, 2012)

ah I forgot the sketches 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Jul 16, 2012)

yup. usopp looks great withought the extra crap.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 16, 2012)

Yosemite Usopp is the best. Damn the whole crew actually looks like some badass pirates now. Really like Usopp, Chopper, Brook and Luffy's designs. Do i see pigtails on Robin? Someone alert the hentai artist.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 16, 2012)

Robin with twintails


----------



## Pacifista (Jul 17, 2012)

They gave up on Robin, I see.


----------



## Sherlōck (Jul 17, 2012)

Nami's design in Strong world was better than this one.


----------



## Alicia (Jul 17, 2012)

is it me, or does Robin look like hancock in that sketch


----------



## Federer (Jul 17, 2012)

Franky, pink underwear?  

WTF???? 

Z looks shit. 

I hope atleast the movie is good.


----------



## mugenmarv (Jul 17, 2012)

Wait is Zoro's Eye opened in the scetch??????????? or jsut a bad angle/shading 
Love Zoro and Brook design


----------



## Soca (Jul 17, 2012)

it is not open


----------



## OneHitKill (Jul 17, 2012)

Fucking Franky looks like Blastoise 

Zoro and Sanji 

Robin looks like she was made to please all these virgins 

:sanji


----------



## ZeroWolf123 (Jul 18, 2012)

zoro and brook are the only ones without extra weapons.

and robin...............HOT


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Jul 18, 2012)

She looks awesome.

Definitely one of the best female designs in a long while: better then Nami and Robin by far.

Which'll make her getting fodderized all the more disapointing, ah well.


----------



## blueframe01 (Jul 18, 2012)

OneHitKill said:


> Robin looks like she was made to please all these virgins


----------



## Motivated (Jul 18, 2012)

Zoro looks awesome


----------



## Motivated (Jul 19, 2012)

KiShiDo said:


> I bet the 2 henchmen are for Zoro and Sanji



Nope. For Zoro And Jimbei.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 19, 2012)

Marcelle.B said:


> ah I forgot the sketches
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Luffy looks awesome, same for Usopp without all the extra stuff on him.

And it just showed further of how slutty Robin will look.


----------



## Soca (Jul 19, 2012)

not really for the movie but there's lots of fanart already might as well share lol 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 20, 2012)

Consider this the discussion thread for One Piece Film Z. To avoid   thread redundancy please use _this_ one to discuss all matters relevant to the movie. 

Thank you.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 20, 2012)

Just look how cool Sanji's checkered long sleeve is. Just look at it.


----------



## Ginkurage (Jul 20, 2012)

Marcelle.B said:


> ah I forgot the sketches
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



I love Chopper's look in this movie. 

Sanji's lookin' pretty boss too.


----------



## vanhellsing (Jul 20, 2012)

robin looks like a slut


----------



## JiraiyaForever (Jul 21, 2012)

Dat Ussop


----------



## Lurko (Jul 23, 2012)

Is this movie canon?


----------



## Louis-954 (Jul 23, 2012)

^ Written and directed by Oda so i'd say yes.


----------



## Lurko (Jul 23, 2012)

Yeah but does it fit into the op timeline and if not it shouln't be canon just like the new naruto movie.


----------



## Soca (Jul 23, 2012)

he's the executive producer not the director iirc


----------



## Louis-954 (Jul 24, 2012)

@Obd, We don't know yet. Usually there are several days between islands(like the 3-4 lost days between TB and Sabondy that I feel SW occurred during). If after the current(manga) arc there are some unaccounted for days then i'd go ahead and insert the movie in as canon and could care less what others think.

and Marcelle is correct, my bad. Oda is the executive producer, not director.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 24, 2012)

if he says it's manga canon and it doesn't contradict the manga, then maybe it is


----------



## Luffyfangirl24 (Jul 24, 2012)

Man this film looks awesome, like the strawhats looks and the trailers Luffy looks amazing! Thank you Oda. FYI I do hope he uses his sword maybe a couple of times in the film, I'd like to see it again like what happened with movie 5.


----------



## Yulwei (Jul 24, 2012)

I'm expecting this film to be a terrible disappointment. They should have just kept it completely non-canon rather than trying to mix the canon and non-canon.  Zis going to lower our expectations of what Admirals can do and Aokiji is going to come away looking worse than before.


----------



## MartyMcFly1 (Jul 24, 2012)

I'm pumped, I can already tell it's gonna be awesome.


----------



## iSolo (Jul 24, 2012)

Yulwei said:


> I'm expecting this film to be a terrible disappointment. They should have just kept it completely non-canon rather than trying to mix the canon and non-canon.  Zis going to lower our expectations of what Admirals can do and Aokiji is going to come away looking worse than before.


I hope they don't screw up Aokiji too bad.


----------



## Louis-954 (Jul 24, 2012)

Yulwei said:


> I'm expecting this film to be a terrible disappointment. They should have just kept it completely non-canon rather than trying to mix the canon and non-canon.  Zis going to lower our expectations of what Admirals can do and Aokiji is going to come away looking worse than before.


Is that so? I didn't know you had a hand in the development of the movie and its plot.


----------



## EndlessStrategy (Jul 24, 2012)

Louis-954 said:


> Is that so? I didn't know you had a hand in the development of the movie and its plot.



Well, he does have a point. Much care will have to be taken, that's triply so if it's going to be considered canon. But if Oda's involved it's bound to at least be decent.


----------



## Yulwei (Jul 25, 2012)

Louis-954 said:


> Is that so? I didn't know you had a hand in the development of the movie and its plot.



Have you heard the litany of excuses people come up with to try and explain why Shiki was so much weaker than a pirate who regularly clashed with Roger should be.  I don't want the same apologism happening for Aokiji and Z.

I wouldn't have to worry about these things if the films were non-canon.  It'll probably be a great film but it'll leave a lot of questions if it purports to be canon


----------



## Louis-954 (Jul 25, 2012)

> Have you heard the litany of excuses people come up with to try and explain why Shiki was so much weaker than a pirate who regularly clashed with Roger should be. I don't want the same apologism happening for Aokiji and Z.


If by excuses you mean legitimate reasons then yes, I have heard them.

1. Shiki owns Monster Trio + Usopp and Chopper low-difficulty.

2.  Billy, Nami, and Usopp all help Luffy fight against, distract, trick, and ultimately defeat Shiki. Nami steered them into a storm, Usopp supercharged that storm, and they both distracted him while Billy evened out the playing field by allowing Luffy to even fight Shiki.

3. Shiki had Luffy and Billy defeated and drowning before he let them out for CIS/PIS induced reasons.

4. Shiki thought the lightning would kill Luffy and didn't realize until it was too late that it wasn't going to and had no time left to dodge.

BONUS: He hadn't fought in 20yrs, he got old, had a steering wheel lodged in his skull, and had to replace his lost feet with swords. He was FAR from his prime yet he was still as strong as he was, strong enough to effortlessly put away Luffy and the M3 at their strongest(pre-skip) without much difficulty. He had a lot more handicaps than the other legends of his era, Whitebeard, Garp, and Rayleigh so it's understandable why he lost a bit more power than they did.


----------



## Yulwei (Jul 25, 2012)

At the end of the day all I'm saying is that we simply accept it and move on with non-canon movies but when they start trying to be canon you get all of this.  Will the movie be good?  There's a good chance.  Will the movie have consistent (with the manga) powerlevels? Now we're in uncertain territory.

Moving on I have to say that Z doesn't give me an Admiral vibe looking at the pre-skip 3, Sengoku and Admiral candidate Garp.  That being said Kong doesn't have the cleanish cut look either.  I'm hoping that the arm is something new to deal with an injury rather than it being the source of his power because I don't see one being Admiral level with just that


----------



## Reisuke (Aug 1, 2012)

New informations about the movie !

post-time skip Kizaru in the movie
Z subordinates
Ein - Modo Modo fruit user (Return-return fruit) reverses ages of people he touch. Works on non-humans too. voiced by Ryouko Shinohara
Bins/Beans - Mosa Mosa frui user (details unknown). voiced by Teruaki Kagawa

Isn't Ein's fruit a lot similar to Bonney's one ? 
And Kizaru is in ! Can't wait to see him in action...


----------



## Edward Newgate (Aug 1, 2012)

^Garp, Sengoku and Whitebeard also made an appearance in the 10th film, and they didn't do shit. I really don't think we are going to see Aokiji fight anyone (maybe display abit of his power for a bit), especially not Kizaru.


----------



## Louis-954 (Aug 1, 2012)

Reisuke said:


> New informations about the movie !
> 
> post-time skip Kizaru in the movie
> Z subordinates
> ...


By age reversal I think it means if you are say.... 29 she can make you 92 and vice-versa, lol.


----------



## Reisuke (Aug 1, 2012)

Louis-954 said:


> By age reversal I think it means if you are say.... 29 she can make you 92 and vice-versa, lol.



That could be it. But that would mean it doesn't work against someone who is 22 or 33 or whatever... 

@ Edward newgate Now that I think of it, you're right. But it's all right even if Kizaru doesn't display his power, we have a chance to see him post-timeskip.


----------



## Louis-954 (Aug 2, 2012)

Slight wardrobe change for Kizaru and it also says that Kizaru "has continued to improve upon his skillsover the past 2yrs". I guess it's safe to assume that the former/Admirals have all gotten more powerful. Kizaru and Akainu anyway.

So much for Kizaru not fighting. Looks like he's making some serious waves in the New World with the Pika Pika no Mi.

Z, Aokiji, Kizaru, at leats two new Devil Fruit users, Marine trump card comparable to an Ancient Weapon, and new Strawhat designs. Oda is going all out here. fapfapfapfapfapfapfap.


----------



## Kishido (Aug 2, 2012)

Kizaru is so much win... Please make my dream come true Oda... please

btw here the second pic


----------



## Gilgamesh (Aug 2, 2012)

Still not canon


----------



## Louis-954 (Aug 2, 2012)

I think it's obvious that Bin is Zoro's opponent but where is Sanji's? He won't fight a woman, Ain will probably be tag teamed by Nami and Robin. Maybe Bin will fight both Zoro and Sanji?


----------



## Mr. 0 (Aug 2, 2012)

Louis-954 said:


> By age reversal I think it means if you are say.... 29 she can make you 92 and vice-versa, lol.


 If that's the case then Usopp, Luffy, Franky and Chopper would be turned into old timers. The others would be toddlers or early teens. Unless Luffy and Usopp turn 20 beforehand.


----------



## Sherlōck (Aug 2, 2012)

> Slight wardrobe change for Kizaru and it also says that Kizaru "has continued to improve upon his skillsover the past 2yrs". I guess it's safe to assume that the former/Admirals have all gotten more powerful. Kizaru and Akainu anyway.



I said it ages ago that all Admirals have improved. No one listened to me. There is actually no reason for this generation to be inferior to previous one when all the shit will happen in this gen.


----------



## Yulwei (Aug 2, 2012)

Louis-954 said:


> Slight wardrobe change for Kizaru and it also says that Kizaru "has continued to improve upon his skillsover the past 2yrs". I guess it's safe to assume that the former/Admirals have all gotten more powerful. Kizaru and Akainu anyway.
> 
> So much for Kizaru not fighting. Looks like he's making some serious waves in the New World with the Pika Pika no Mi.
> 
> Z, Aokiji, Kizaru, at leats two new Devil Fruit users, *Marine trump card comparable to an Ancient Weapon*, and new Strawhat designs. Oda is going all out here. fapfapfapfapfapfapfap.



Where was this mentioned


----------



## Louis-954 (Aug 2, 2012)

Yulwei said:


> Where was this mentioned


Z stole The Dyna Stone from Marine Headquarters, it was in the plot summary we got weeks ago.


Read the synopsis section.


----------



## Yulwei (Aug 2, 2012)

I see.  Hoping that isn't canon because the Marines being powerful because of one object like that seems less interesting than them say for example getting a new ship design, having more/better pacifistas or something but I'll wait till I see it in action before any further comment


----------



## Louis-954 (Aug 2, 2012)

Yulwei said:


> I see.  Hoping that isn't canon because the Marines *being powerful because of one object* like that seems less interesting than them say for example getting a new ship design, having more/better Pacifistas or something but I'll wait till I see it in action before any further comment


Fleet Admiral, Admirals, Vice-Admirals, Pacifista, and Buster Call Warships don't make them strong? o.O

If I had to guess The Dyna Stone isn't something that they just threaten Yonkou with on a daily basis or use recklessly and indiscriminately. If it's comparable to an Ancient Weapon it's probably capable of busting Countries and Islands like Poseidon and Pluton. It's probably an absolute last resort counter-measure against things like a Yonkou Alliance or the Ancient Weapons themselves.


----------



## Yulwei (Aug 2, 2012)

That's a collection of things and if one of them falls they can be replaced unlike this stone which once taken needs to be retrieved and if destroyed leaves them permanently weaker.  What I suggested/you listed and what the stone is are 2 completely different types of powerup.


----------



## Zeno (Aug 2, 2012)

The admirals cannot simply be "replaced". Good look finding other broken characters.


----------



## Yulwei (Aug 2, 2012)

There were Admirals before them and there'll be Admirals after them.  The power may wax and wane but they'll always be around.  Whereas the Dyna Stone seems very much like an irreplaceable object


----------



## Zeno (Aug 2, 2012)

Yulwei said:


> There were Admirals before them and there'll be Admirals after them.  The power may wax and wane but they'll always be around.  Whereas the Dyna Stone seems very much like an irreplaceable object



Top tier characters don't grow on trees. They may be replaceable, but it'll take some fucking time.


----------



## Yulwei (Aug 2, 2012)

Nonetheless, they can be replaced and seriously last generation we had Sengoku and Garp among the Marine top tier and this generation we've got the Logia 3.  So from one generation to the next and they're every bit as efficacious against the pirate threat I'd say the chances of the next Admirals being just as effective are fairly high.

This is all besides the point the issue is the Dyna Stone is irreplaceable no matter how much time you've got unlike Pacifista, Admirals, battleships and the like


----------



## iLikeManga (Aug 2, 2012)

Yulwei said:


> Have you heard the litany of excuses people come up with to try and explain why Shiki was so much weaker than a pirate who regularly clashed with Roger should be.  I don't want the same apologism happening for Aokiji and Z.
> 
> I wouldn't have to worry about these things if the films were non-canon.  It'll probably be a great film but it'll leave a lot of questions if it purports to be canon



Shiki was weak????! Are you stupid? Shiki only lost to Luffy because plot demanded it. Shiki was owning Luffy. Luffy won because of plot and his awesome finisher which Shiki just took instead of flying away.


----------



## Soca (Aug 2, 2012)

iLikeManga said:


> Shiki was weak????! Are you stupid? Shiki only lost to Luffy because plot demanded it. Shiki was owning Luffy. Luffy won because of plot and his awesome finisher which Shiki just took instead of flying away.



I don't think he was supporting the claim that shiki was weak sir


----------



## iLikeManga (Aug 2, 2012)

Marcelle.B said:


> I don't think he was supporting the claim that shiki was weak sir



Ohhhhhh...:amazed


----------



## Shingy (Aug 2, 2012)

There is no way they can make Aokiji seem weak. We already know the depths of his strength, and it's solid Top Tier. Z on the other hand, we know nothing of, the same could be said for Shiki. I also believe strong world wasn't canon, so I don't really care about that move, but if they say this movie is canon, and fuck it up, all hell's going to break loose.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 2, 2012)

> Shiki only lost to Luffy because plot demanded it. Shiki was owning Luffy. Luffy won because of plot and his awesome finisher which Shiki just took instead of flying away.


pre-skip G2 Luffy was landing blows on him (impossible on a real top-tier) and in the end a ~town/town+ attack OHKO'd him (that Thor Axe made some crater IIRC and broke off some cliff from the side .. the island itself was just fine, there was no island-busting, not even close) - a top-tier would've tanked it np

but him not trying to dodge the Thor Axe is PIS


----------



## Soca (Aug 2, 2012)

let's not forget that water bubble he had him in and released him because why? Oh yea because it looked like it hurt


----------



## Zyrax (Aug 3, 2012)

really, go to one piece wiki it said that SW is canonical. wich mean that it was canoon, and also oda said that this is a film, just like he said about SW so yeah its canoon


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 3, 2012)

Wiki's are fanmade. That's just some fans trying to pass it off as canon because Oda had more say so in it than he did in any movie before it. Doesn't make it canon. It doesn't even fit anywhere in the story.


----------



## Louis-954 (Aug 3, 2012)

Anyone else going to Japan to see the movie? It'd be cool if we could meet up and fanboy/girl over it together.


----------



## Kirito (Aug 3, 2012)

Louis-954 said:


> Anyone else going to Japan to see the movie? It'd be cool if we could meet up and fanboy/girl over it together.



how i wish.

greg would be happy to though, it's easy to contact him.


----------



## Soca (Aug 4, 2012)

sketches


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Louis-954 (Aug 5, 2012)

Kirito said:


> how i wish.
> 
> greg would be happy to though, it's easy to contact him.


Wouldn't go with him even if he paid for my airfare and movie ticket.


----------



## Luffyfangirl24 (Aug 5, 2012)

Louis-954 said:


> Anyone else going to Japan to see the movie? It'd be cool if we could meet up and fanboy/girl over it together.



I want to go see it in Japan so bad, alas I must wait for English sub like I did the past films 

I really like the outfits in this film.


----------



## Kid (Aug 6, 2012)

Robin looks damn hot , as always.


----------



## zoro_santoryu (Aug 6, 2012)

Oda seems to be giving us more fan service every movie

God bless you Oda


----------



## Wicked (Aug 20, 2012)

Bins dresses like a Shinobi/Ninja.

Ninja/Shinobi confirmed in Wano  ?


----------



## Lurko (Aug 22, 2012)

This movie goona be good but we will have to wait a long time.


----------



## Swagger Wagon (Aug 22, 2012)

S.A.F said:


> Wiki's are fanmade. That's just some fans trying to pass it off as canon because Oda had more say so in it than he did in any movie before it. Doesn't make it canon. It doesn't even fit anywhere in the story.


it's a quote by oda from an artbook stating that strong world's story holds true for both the comic and the anime.
that's all all i need but if you guys want to get technical about it one could argue that it fits in after thriller bark and before sabaody. i'm rereading the transition chapters right now and it says that several days had passed in between so there's the possibility.


----------



## Louis-954 (Aug 22, 2012)

Swagger Wagon said:


> it's a quote by oda from an artbook stating that strong world's story holds true for both the comic and the anime.
> that's all all i need but if you guys want to get technical about it one could argue that it fits in after thriller bark and before sabaody.* i'm rereading the transition chapters right now and it says that several days had passed in between so there's the possibility.*


Exactly!!!


----------



## Louis-954 (Aug 26, 2012)

Just in case anyone is interested and can't wait.


This is a _*RAW*_ recorded stream.

Start at 0:55:00 for a special about the making of Episode of Nami and One Piece Film Z.

Start at 1:25:00 for new animated scenes from One Piece Film Z.

Start at 2:55:00 for Episode of Nami.


----------



## Soca (Aug 26, 2012)

thanks louis

redon also posted images but I'll post these 2 of luffys new outfit


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## VanzZz (Aug 26, 2012)

^^ There are more:


----------



## VanzZz (Aug 26, 2012)

Must be just me, but the sunny looks bigger .


----------



## Luffyfangirl24 (Aug 27, 2012)

Oh crap, I love Luffy's outfit in this film.
Thanks for posting the images, I watch it.


----------



## Soca (Aug 29, 2012)

stuff

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Luffyfangirl24 (Aug 29, 2012)

What are the odds of Luffy wearing this next arc? Man would love that, please Oda


----------



## Fomor214 (Aug 29, 2012)

Awesome deigns, Zoro and Sanji have the best ones though. Nami and Robin are the most sexy : p


----------



## pussyking (Aug 30, 2012)

I remember when Franky didn't look suuuuper gay. Chopper goddamn hes too adorable! lol robin lookin fine as fuck in the ponytail with the turtle neck and booty shorts. Zoro looks like he's blind and Sanji and Brook look pimp. Luffy's head attire looks the same as it did in Strong World but his shirt looks cool and i like Ussop's design a lot.


----------



## Reisuke (Aug 30, 2012)

Oh my... what happened to Franky ? And Chopper with his cow hat...  

Anyway, Luffy, Zoro and Robin are fine.


----------



## Yulwei (Aug 30, 2012)

Now these are outfits I can get behind. That first batch was pretty horrendous barring maybe Luffy and Sanji.  Luffy's is so good I want him to wear it in the manga


----------



## Sherlōck (Aug 30, 2012)

Louis-954 said:


> Just in case anyone is interested and can't wait.
> 
> 
> This is a _*RAW*_ recorded stream.
> ...



The link isn't working.


----------



## Louis-954 (Aug 30, 2012)

^ It's old now. You can watch the raw on watchop.com though.


----------



## Kobr24 (Sep 1, 2012)

The pink afros are maybe too much swag

Also I like how you can count on Nami in a bikini for Oda movies


----------



## Luffyfangirl24 (Sep 5, 2012)

Did any one see the newer clips from the Nami special? Looks freakin epic man. Luffy's going boss here

Link: 

I can't wait till we get to those type of fights in the manga, so far hes just been fighting type that are well.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Sep 8, 2012)

So are we going to have another war if this movie is canon or not? 

If it is then Luffy is confirmed Top tier, unless Z got weaker since he was a Admiral, unless luffy gets some Nightmare luffy type power-up.


----------



## Louis-954 (Sep 8, 2012)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> So are we going to have another war if this movie is canon or not?
> 
> If it is then Luffy is confirmed Top tier, unless Z got weaker since he was a Admiral, unless luffy gets some Nightmare luffy type power-up.


Luffy defeating Z doesn't necessarily mean he's on his level. He beat Shiki but clearly wasn't as strong as him given all the help he needed to win. For some odd reson people like to ignore the circumstances surrounding fights.


----------



## Luffyfangirl24 (Sep 13, 2012)

I'm just curious why Luffy's in this angry? Its almost like some ones controlling him or some thing, the only way I could see this if one of his friends was killed or his hat??


----------



## Benjaminsen (Sep 13, 2012)

Maybe I missed out on something, but when will this movie be released with english subs? Some guy said the raw was already released but I can't speak Japanese.


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 13, 2012)

Benjaminsen said:


> Maybe I missed out on something, but when will this movie be released with english subs? Some guy said the raw was already released but I can't speak Japanese.



Movie won't be out until December and a RAW and subs don't come out until several months later after a DVD/BD release. Your guy was either full of shit or was talking about Episode of Nami and you misunderstood.


----------



## Louis-954 (Sep 13, 2012)

Benjaminsen said:


> Maybe I missed out on something, but when will this movie be released with english subs? Some guy said the raw was already released but I can't speak Japanese.


Movie will be out in Decmber and you shouldn't hold your breath for a sub until next July.


----------



## Benjaminsen (Sep 13, 2012)

S.A.F said:


> Movie won't be out until December and a RAW and subs don't come out until several months later after a DVD/BD release. Your guy was either full of shit or was talking about Episode of Nami and you misunderstood.


I'm pretty sure he was full of shit, as he did say it was the film Z.
Anyways, thanks for the info.


----------



## Dellinger (Sep 26, 2012)

Can someone translate Oda's message?


----------



## Soca (Sep 26, 2012)

I was about to post that to hope it's something good


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 26, 2012)

Is it just me or I'm just not that impressed with Z's design? And Im not getting the 'he's-a-former-admiral' feeling from him..


----------



## Soca (Sep 26, 2012)

most people have that vibe, he looks fodderish


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 26, 2012)

Yeah he looks fodder/filler-ish. His design reminds me of those guys from Movie 7 for some reason. I think his subordinates have better designs than him. His hair makes him look so generic. He should have a different hairstyle.


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 26, 2012)

Inb4 Z is not a fruit user but a Rokushiki Master + CoA Haki master.


----------



## Soca (Sep 27, 2012)

k the poster just says



> it's been 3 years since the last movie!! If i do it i don't want it to be second - rated!! I prepared lots of surprises!! All the staff are burning ( excited) ohhhhh-'-!!!!


----------



## Dellinger (Sep 27, 2012)

Marcelle.B said:


> k the poster just says



Thanks.

Well,if Oda says that it will be better than Strong World,we should trust him


----------



## Iskandar (Oct 1, 2012)

*Some awesome news .... maybe*

Can someone translate this please, because i need to be sure :


> 2012年10月01日(月)NEW !
> テーマ：イベント情報
> ONE PIECE FILM Zの公開を記念して、ONE PIECE AWARDの開催が決定しました！
> 六本木ヒルズをONE PIECEがジャック！！
> ...



Google trad told me that : for celebrating the release of One Piece Z, there will be the diffusions of specials episode like :
* Episode of Marineford : War summit !*
*Episode of Enies Lobby : Buster call *
* Episode of Shabondy ... *

And you know that we can't trust Google trad that much. So if someone could confirm it please.
This has to be true. I mean, just the fact of imagining Marineford in a special episode format with good pacing, no shitty fillers, good animation.


----------



## Soca (Oct 1, 2012)

some guy on ap translated it 



> To celebrate the release of ONE PIECE FILM Z, ONE PIECE AWARD held was decided!
> Jack the Roppongi Hills ONE PIECE! !
> For more details of the applicants will be announced on October 6.
> 
> ...


----------



## VanzZz (Oct 3, 2012)




----------



## Soca (Oct 4, 2012)

oh gosh


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 4, 2012)

wow


----------



## Kirito (Oct 4, 2012)

now if we have a live-action one piece she's the robin.


----------



## Ender (Oct 4, 2012)

whos the robin?  huh?


----------



## Kirito (Oct 4, 2012)

that girl up there on the pic


----------



## Ender (Oct 4, 2012)

what pic.....


----------



## Kirito (Oct 4, 2012)

that pic marcelle posted


----------



## Black Mirror (Oct 4, 2012)

Vanƶ said:


>



Zoro looks so surprisingly smart


----------



## Ender (Oct 4, 2012)

i'm not seeing it  where is this pic!?


----------



## Soca (Oct 4, 2012)

-Ender- said:


> i'm not seeing it  where is this pic!?



see now


----------



## Ender (Oct 4, 2012)

yes  and i agree  how many pages ago was this?


----------



## Soca (Oct 4, 2012)

page 17 lol it was like an hour ago


----------



## Renegade Knight (Oct 4, 2012)

Marcelle.B said:


> oh gosh



   That fine piece of Robin.


----------



## VanzZz (Oct 4, 2012)

Marcelle.B said:


> see now



She looks like my bottom bitch


----------



## Kirito (Oct 5, 2012)

good god imagine if brook regained his original look


----------



## Navy Scribe (Oct 5, 2012)

^Assuming you are female.

@Robin's pic

DATWAIST


----------



## Kirito (Oct 5, 2012)

not female. just find it hot.

no homo though


----------



## KaiserWombat (Oct 5, 2012)

the skeleton!Brook version is fucking bossman

Almost makes me regret the design being in Oda's style: *almost*


----------



## Mangetsu126 (Oct 5, 2012)

TerminaTHOR said:


> Is it just me or I'm just not that impressed with Z's design? And Im not getting the 'he's-a-former-admiral' feeling from him..



captain morgan 2.0


----------



## Araragi (Oct 5, 2012)

Kirito said:


> not female. just find it hot.
> 
> no homo though



in dat comfty closet bro?


----------



## EndlessStrategy (Oct 5, 2012)

♚StrawHatLuffy♚ said:


> in dat comfty closet bro?



Are you a kind person? Then trust the man on his word.
Are you a cruel person? Then call him jealous, it seems like a better insult than that.


----------



## pussyking (Oct 7, 2012)

i swear franky looks like he just spent time on okama island. hahaha overall good designs. wouldn't mind if they had those designs in a filler special or something to promote the movie.


----------



## Louis-954 (Oct 11, 2012)

*One Piece Film Z, Special Episode: Glorious Island.* According to this it's going to serve as an introduction to the film itself. Only viewable on smartphones...


----------



## Soca (Oct 11, 2012)

gosh whore nami out more why don't you


----------



## NO (Oct 12, 2012)

*One Piece Film Z PROLOGUE*

Strawhats Spread:




> Japan's new NOTTV broadcast service for mobile devices will air a One Piece anime special from December to January. The "One Piece Summit" special will feature "Glorious Island," an exclusive anime prologue to One Piece Film Z with an original story penned by manga creator Eiichiro Oda.






Dat Nami.


----------



## Soca (Oct 12, 2012)

already posted in here


----------



## Ender (Oct 12, 2012)

subtle Marcelle


----------



## NO (Oct 12, 2012)

-Ender- said:


> subtle Marcelle


It was really that funny, wasn't it.


----------



## Ender (Oct 12, 2012)

yes, yes it was   glad u noticed


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 12, 2012)

Dat nami


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 13, 2012)

Louis-954 said:


> Only viewable on smartphones...



Kinda shit is this? At least they're making a special like i wanted. Hope its way better than the crappy special they had for Strong World.


----------



## Eintihi (Oct 13, 2012)

Nami is hot


----------



## SageMaster (Oct 13, 2012)

dat nami 
dem pink afros 

looks cool


----------



## Devil Child (Oct 13, 2012)

jayjay32 said:


> Strawhats Spread:



If we are taking Luffy as the benchmark for the height, then Franky and Brook are too small, Sanji and Zoro are too big, Usopp should be the same height as Luffy i think and the rest seems fine height-wise.

That strawhat is abnormally huge aswell.


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 14, 2012)

They obviously have to shrink Brook and Franky to fit them into the picture otherwise it'll cut off at their necks. I think Usopp is supposed to be standing further back otherwise this picture means Nami is taller than him. This isn't a benchmark for their height anyways. Not every picture is going to be fully accurate on the Straw Hats height.

Anyways i'm glad Inoue is back and doing a episode again. As you can see his trademark fanservice is back as well.


----------



## Big Mom (Oct 14, 2012)

So pumped for this movie.. Shiki and Z are my favorite characters


----------



## Sinoka (Oct 17, 2012)

Never saw this coming, she will involved in film song's.


----------



## Kirito (Oct 17, 2012)

WHAT. THE. FUCK.


----------



## Soca (Oct 17, 2012)




----------



## Louis-954 (Oct 17, 2012)

Well she's fluent in many languages, including Japanese.


----------



## Soca (Oct 17, 2012)

I wouldn't say that I looked up some of her "japanese" songs and the japanese words mostly just reside in the lyrics lol


----------



## Renegade Knight (Oct 17, 2012)

What?   What??? 

WHAT?????


----------



## Ender (Oct 17, 2012)

full link


----------



## Soca (Oct 17, 2012)

so the songs are

[YOUTUBE]KnBWGQK67R0[/YOUTUBE]

and this?

[YOUTUBE]fecIPmuFQ-I[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Black Mirror (Oct 17, 2012)

I love Lavigne even more now 

I can almost feel the jelly of other sections


----------



## Soca (Oct 17, 2012)




----------



## Black Mirror (Oct 17, 2012)

lol nami was exchanged with vivi XD


----------



## Imback48 (Oct 17, 2012)

Damn I'm hyped for this movie


----------



## VanzZz (Oct 17, 2012)

Avril ? who the fuck is she ?


----------



## Soca (Oct 17, 2012)

canadian punk/rock star


----------



## Ender (Oct 17, 2012)

if you read the link, you'd know 

 i thought the same thing when i saw the pic XD


----------



## Dellinger (Oct 17, 2012)

2 new characters.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Oct 17, 2012)

Marcelle.B said:


> canadian punk/rock star



Canadian? 

She better not be Justin Beiber's sister.


----------



## Ender (Oct 17, 2012)

fuck no  she's way hotter than that chick


----------



## Admiral Kizaru (Oct 17, 2012)

The last thing I remember of Avril Lavinge was the song Skater Boy about 10 years ago which was a massive hit. Not sure how good she actually is musically but she'll definitely generate some publicity for the movie which is only a good thing and vice versa her music sales will get a bump in Japan. A mutually beneficial relationship.

I hope it's just the opening music or closing track that she'll be involved in and nothing else. I want a new high quality classical score to be produced for the movie, not teenage rock over layed during key points in the movie - that'll just be wrong. Something like this again please,

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wcc2-Nm8Nvc[/YOUTUBE]

Still, it's always nice to see a hottie like One Piece.


----------



## Louis-954 (Oct 17, 2012)

At least Oda didn't sign Justin Bieber, guys. Thank God for small favors.


----------



## Admiral Kizaru (Oct 17, 2012)

Louis-954 said:


> At least Oda didn't sign Justin Bieber, guys. Thank God for small favors.



Urgghhh imagine all the extreme Bieber fan girls that would suddenly like One Piece if that were to happen. This place would get flooded with about a thousand new posters over night.



I've been a massive Muse fan ever since 2001, when they were just a small band in England. A few years ago, one of the songs was used in the first Twilight movie because the author was a fan of the group. Their popularity rocketed almost instantly after that, but a whole new legion of Twilight fans suddenly appeared. They were rude, obnoxious and aggressive to other music fans and they had no appreciation of any of the early stuff that Muse did, just the one song that was featured in the movie. I stopped posting on a Muse forum as a result of it. I don't want the same thing to happen to One Piece.


----------



## Louis-954 (Oct 17, 2012)

> I've been a massive Muse fan ever since 2001, when they were just a  small band in England. A few years ago, one of the songs was used in the  first Twilight movie because the author was a fan of the group. Their  popularity rocketed almost instantly after that, but a whole new legion  of Twilight fans suddenly appeared. They were rude, obnoxious and  aggressive to other music fans and they had no appreciation of any of  the early stuff that Muse did, just the one song that was featured in  the movie.* I stopped posting on a Muse forum as a result of it. I don't  want the same thing to happen to One Piece. *


These are _*OUR*_ forums and _*OUR*_ One Piece!!! We will make our stand and fight to the last man here if need be! Do it for Muse...


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Oct 17, 2012)

Louis-954 said:


> These are _*OUR*_ forums and _*OUR*_ One Piece!!! We will make our stand and fight to the last man here if need be! Do it for Muse...



Yes we will fight for our homeland.


----------



## Ender (Oct 17, 2012)

i will destroy any JBtard that floods our OP


----------



## Ender (Oct 18, 2012)

crap...this requires a DP.


----------



## Kirito (Oct 18, 2012)

i don't like how non-japanese (or korean) celebs all of a sudden are getting one piece-related pics. i mean, i know hulk hogan likes one piece, but that was it. now we have freaking chris brown, avril, and this girl below.



anyone worth their cosplaying should know her.


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 18, 2012)

Kirito said:


> i don't like how non-japanese (or korean) celebs all of a sudden are getting one piece-related pics. i mean, i know hulk hogan likes one piece, but that was it. now we have freaking chris brown, avril, and this girl below.
> 
> 
> 
> anyone worth their cosplaying should know her.



Why? It means its getting popular in the states which is what the series needs over here. I didn't know Hogan or Chris Brown liked One Piece though. Lmfao when was this mentioned? How far are they in the series?

I bet Hogan thinks young Whitebeards design was based off of him.


----------



## Kirito (Oct 18, 2012)

S.A.F said:


> Why? It means its getting popular in the states which is what the series needs over here. I didn't know Hogan or Chris Brown liked One Piece though. Lmfao when was this mentioned? How far are they in the series?
> 
> I bet Hogan thinks young Whitebeards design was based off of him.



long time ago for hogan. it was during a pokemon tournament.

chris brown? just hours ago lol.

nah. im all for one piece getting popular stateside but now we'll get these "fans" who just randomly jump into an arc and say they've been loyal fans ever since


----------



## VanzZz (Oct 18, 2012)

> Chris Brown is such a duck but at least he has good taste in anime. Maybe he hit Rihanna because he caught her watching Bleach...


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Oct 18, 2012)

Vanƶ said:


>





Man, how come the cool celebrates such as Jackie Chan be fans of One Piece. 

I just hope Soulja Boy isn't a fan of One Piece like he is with Naruto.


----------



## Soca (Oct 18, 2012)

chris brown reppin chopper lol

also the other shirts here


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 18, 2012)

Naruto D. Luffy said:


> Man, how come the cool celebrates such as Jackie Chan be fans of One Piece.
> 
> I just hope Soulja Boy isn't a fan of One Piece like he is with Naruto.



Chris knows where that money is at and i thought Soulja Boy only liked DBZ? Hence those retarded songs "Bitch i look like Goku" and "Bitch i look like Gohan".


----------



## Swagger Wagon (Oct 18, 2012)

The second song avril is contributing to the movie is a nickelback cover I am laughing so hard


----------



## Ender (Oct 18, 2012)

oh man  i can't wait to hear these songs  i like both artists (for a few select songs) but this...is ...i have no words


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Oct 18, 2012)

S.A.F said:


> Chris knows where that money is at and i thought Soulja Boy only liked DBZ? Hence those retarded songs "Bitch i look like Goku" and "Bitch i look like Gohan".



Soulja Boy likes alot of anime such as Death Note

That song was gay.


----------



## VanzZz (Oct 18, 2012)




----------



## StrawHat4Life (Oct 18, 2012)

Please stay on topic.


----------



## Zyrax (Oct 19, 2012)

Who is going to fighr ain and bin from Zs crew


----------



## Soca (Oct 23, 2012)

thanks for reminding us a 3rd time guy


----------



## SageMaster (Oct 23, 2012)

I didn't know Avril Lavigne or Chris Brown were OP fans 

Avril is cool. Let's see how her songs fit in the movie.


----------



## Ernie (Oct 23, 2012)

Avril, would bang her.


----------



## VanzZz (Oct 24, 2012)




----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Oct 24, 2012)

When does this movie come out? The trailer looked good. Animation was on point.


----------



## Louis-954 (Oct 24, 2012)

It comes out December 15th.


----------



## Soca (Oct 24, 2012)

cleaner

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Danielle (Oct 25, 2012)

Never been much of an Avril fan (don't like pop rock much, she is certainly not punk) but hopefully they can work her songs well into this movie. 

The outfits for the movies are always difficult for me to get used to at first. The female villain looks good on that spread. Getting pumped for this movie.


----------



## Sōsuke Aizen (Oct 25, 2012)

Louis-954 said:


> It comes out December 15th.



Cheers....  So I assume I'll watch it online around Jan-Febish.


----------



## Louis-954 (Oct 25, 2012)

> Cheers....  So I assume I'll watch it online around *July-August.*


Fixed that for you.


----------



## LordPerucho (Oct 25, 2012)

Avril? Who is next, Lady Gaga, Justin Bieber?

Movie should be great, though.


----------



## Louis-954 (Oct 25, 2012)

Be glad it's NOT Justin Bieber.


----------



## VanzZz (Oct 25, 2012)

> There's a difference between debating and flaming.


oh yeah,  is sooooooo debating

do i need to post the dozen of other post from this kinda guys who literally contribute nothing to threads ?


----------



## Soca (Oct 27, 2012)

from redon looks like garp might be in the movie to since he's in the merchandising


----------



## Yulwei (Oct 27, 2012)

I suspect it's a flashback because I can't see Oda not redesigning Garp and Garp continuing to dress like a serving officer when he's retired


----------



## Soca (Oct 27, 2012)

true there's another guy hidden there my guess it'll be kong since he was one of the marines greatest


----------



## Louis-954 (Oct 27, 2012)

> I suspect it's a flashback because I  can't see Oda not redesigning Garp and Garp continuing to dress like a  serving officer when he's retired


Kong said that even though he won't be active duty that he still wants him to retain his rank and stay with them to train up and coming Marines. I could see him still wearing the same clothes.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Oct 27, 2012)

Then again, why keep Kong a secret?


----------



## SageMaster (Oct 27, 2012)

Fuck yeah Garp


----------



## Louis-954 (Oct 27, 2012)

We just need Akainu now and it'll be the best movie evar.


----------



## Navy Scribe (Oct 27, 2012)

I wonder if he has something to do with Z being demoted.

Also,Strong World was somewhat debatable,but it looks like this Movie has so much strings attached,I'm positive that this will be Canon.


----------



## Yulwei (Oct 27, 2012)

Strongworld could easily have been non-canon but the manga chapter muddied the waters. If this doesn't get a shout out in the manga or it's own special chapter like SW it can be easily ignored


----------



## Soca (Oct 27, 2012)

Edward Newgate said:


> Then again, why keep Kong a secret?



why not? would be a neat surprise


----------



## Navy Scribe (Oct 27, 2012)

Yulwei said:


> Strongworld could easily have been non-canon but the manga chapter muddied the waters. If this doesn't get a shout out in the manga or it's own special chapter like SW it can be easily ignored



Would be much easier if Oda swung by here every once in a while


----------



## Edward Newgate (Oct 27, 2012)

Marcelle.B said:


> why not? would be a neat surprise


We already have Aokiji, Kizaru and Garp in the film. No point in hiding the fact that Kong is going to appear as well, especially since he probably won't have much of a role in the movie.


----------



## Yulwei (Oct 27, 2012)

I expect it's Akainu and they don't want to reveal his new design as the changes are drastic and they don't want to spoil the manga.  Furthermore the anime has yet to reach Jimbei informing Luffy about certain things so it would be a spoiler for the anime as well


----------



## Rax (Oct 27, 2012)

How long does it take for the movies to be out for sub?


----------



## Soca (Oct 27, 2012)

couple months depending on the sub group


----------



## Black Mirror (Oct 27, 2012)

Marcelle.B said:


> couple months depending on the sub group



I'd say it depends on translator.


----------



## Louis-954 (Oct 27, 2012)

It won't be subbed before July/August.


----------



## Hellblazer (Oct 27, 2012)

^considering how i havent really seen a release for nami special,i would think this movie to be released subbed in nov-dec 2013!


----------



## Admiral Kizaru (Oct 27, 2012)

Louis-954 said:


> It won't be subbed before July/August.



Yep, we've got to wait for a DVD release first.

Considering the cult like status in Japan for One Piece, I suspect the movie studio will keep the movie in the cinemas for months to extract as much money as they can, causing the dvd release to be delayed. 

It's going to be a while


----------



## Navy Scribe (Oct 27, 2012)

Lol thanks for reminding me


----------



## Louis-954 (Oct 27, 2012)

I'm going to see it in person. /brag


----------



## Navy Scribe (Oct 27, 2012)

Louis-954 said:


> I'm going to see it in person. /brag



Hope you enjoy bragging about an empty house


----------



## Edward Newgate (Oct 27, 2012)

Lets predict just how much money they're going make out of this film 

Just to remind you, Strong World grossed 1.038 billion Yen (US$11.7 million) on its opening weekend.


----------



## Black Mirror (Oct 27, 2012)

Edward Newgate said:


> Lets predict just how much money they're going make out of this film
> 
> Just to remind you, Strong World grossed 1.038 billion Yen (US$11.7 million) on its opening weekend.



I hope enough to release it worldwide


----------



## Admiral Kizaru (Oct 27, 2012)

Edward Newgate said:


> Lets predict just how much money they're going make out of this film
> 
> Just to remind you, Strong World grossed 1.038 billion Yen (US$11.7 million) on its opening weekend.



It's more popular now and judging from I heard from Greg (the fucking dickhead) on the podcast there's Z fever in Japan at the moment. Heavy promotion, bilboards, posters, merchandising etc etc . I reckon 1.5 billion Yen.


----------



## Admiral Kizaru (Oct 27, 2012)

Black Mirror said:


> I hope enough to release it worldwide



 It's not that popular globally to warrant that.


Heck the English dub has only started Water 7 after years of delay.


----------



## Soca (Oct 28, 2012)

so they played bad reputation at the end of todays episode..

edit: it's on youtube now lol

[YOUTUBE]dbMwkqoWyxg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## MichelCleark (Oct 29, 2012)

Nice episode. I think it is going to be popular in the world to be publish it now for the rest of the world.


----------



## Renegade Knight (Oct 29, 2012)

Admiral Kizaru said:


> It's not that popular globally to warrant that.
> 
> 
> Heck the English dub has only started Water 7 after years of delay.



Actually, it was only a six-seven month delay for them to license more episodes, but Season Four didn't come out until a little more than a year later. (The last voyage for Season Three came out in April 2011.)


----------



## VanzZz (Oct 29, 2012)




----------



## Hellblazer (Oct 29, 2012)

what is up with nami's clothes?


----------



## EndlessStrategy (Oct 29, 2012)

xtremekidx said:


> what is up with nami's clothes?



My guess is that she wanted to dress decently for once, but she's been wearing nothing but a breast band for so long that she forgot to account for the bulge of her chest.


----------



## blueframe01 (Oct 29, 2012)

Nami's outfit look weird as hell. Brook look awesome, though unusually tall.


----------



## Devil Child (Oct 29, 2012)

How many outfits do they have now?


----------



## Soca (Oct 29, 2012)

those are just for the upcoming filler arc, for the movie they have about 3 outfits so far


----------



## Ender (Oct 29, 2012)

Nami put on a shirt!!


----------



## Kirito (Oct 29, 2012)

Is Usopp wearing a dress?


----------



## Soca (Oct 29, 2012)

it's like a extra large blouse


----------



## Kanki (Oct 29, 2012)

Do we have a rough idea for the plot yet?


----------



## Louis-954 (Oct 29, 2012)

^ We have been known the plot for a long time now.


----------



## Zeno (Oct 30, 2012)

Why does Z's Jolly Roger have Mihawk's Yoru in the background?


----------



## Sherlōck (Oct 30, 2012)

Let me get this straight. Are you saying we are getting a manga chapter contains 84 pages of awesomeness soon?


----------



## Louis-954 (Oct 30, 2012)

> Let me get this straight. Are you saying we are getting a manga chapter contains 84 pages of awesomeness soon?


Probably more like a 25-30 page chaper like Strong World was and the rest of the pages being miscellaneous information/marketing ads that we already know.


----------



## Hellblazer (Oct 30, 2012)

does the page say anything about a change in ranks for helmeppo or coby?any japenese dude here?


----------



## Louis-954 (Oct 30, 2012)

Coby is a Captain now and can use more Rokushiki techniques and Helmeppo is a Lieutenant Commander(two ranks under Captain).


----------



## Imback48 (Oct 30, 2012)

Hoping for a new trailer soon XD


----------



## Ender (Oct 30, 2012)

coulda guessed captain from his attire. its common amongst captains.


----------



## Hellblazer (Oct 30, 2012)

one more thing..is that a scar on his forehead?


----------



## Soca (Oct 30, 2012)

yes pretty sure he had it since pre-skip


----------



## Ender (Oct 30, 2012)

yes, its a scar. he had at Water 7.


----------



## Hellblazer (Oct 30, 2012)

should have paid more attention then...


----------



## Devil Child (Oct 30, 2012)

wow Coby CHANGED... in a good way. i mean, first at water 7 his transformation was outstanding but now... he looks badass


----------



## Black Mirror (Oct 31, 2012)

guys... why no one mentions Tsubaki 



also

dat coby


----------



## Ender (Oct 31, 2012)

dude's got super Haki


----------



## Urouge (Oct 31, 2012)

Admiral Kizaru said:


> It's not that popular globally to warrant that.
> 
> 
> Heck the English dub has only started Water 7 after years of delay.



strong world was released in french cinemas  I hope that they will release this one in some cinemas in London


----------



## Dellinger (Oct 31, 2012)

From Redon @AP forums



Sengoku is now a general inspector and there's a Pacifista Z.


----------



## Yulwei (Oct 31, 2012)

Looking at that picture just conforms my belief that the toy is outdated and Garp has been redesigned.

Does General Inspector means he goes around evaluating performance and facilities or is it a touch more epic

Z still doesn't seem all that threatening to me and he doesn't give of a former Admiral or even Admiral level vibe to me


----------



## VanzZz (Oct 31, 2012)

Urouge said:


> strong world was released in french cinemas  I hope that they will release this one in some cinemas in London



OP must be really popular in France


----------



## Soca (Oct 31, 2012)

maybe it's because he's to rugged and not classy like every other admiral shown


----------



## VanzZz (Oct 31, 2012)

White Hawk said:


> From Redon @AP forums
> 
> 
> 
> Sengoku is now a general inspector and there's a Pacifista Z.



who is the big dude behind Bin


----------



## Yulwei (Oct 31, 2012)

Marcelle.B said:


> maybe it's because he's to rugged and not classy like every other admiral shown



Kong isn't exactly a class act


----------



## Soca (Oct 31, 2012)

Vanƶ said:


> who is the big dude behind Bin



that's the "pacifista z" it may be some dumped model from the looks of it



Yulwei said:


> Kong isn't exactly a class act



looks pretty classy/manly to me


----------



## Urouge (Oct 31, 2012)

Vanƶ said:


> OP must be really popular in France



it really is. it replaced nardo at the top for some time now


----------



## Yulwei (Oct 31, 2012)

Is it me or has Sengoku's hair gone white and his appearance become more obviously aged.  He must have seen some shit over the past 2 years or been tossing and turning thinking about what Akainu is doing to the Marines


----------



## Urouge (Oct 31, 2012)

Yulwei said:


> Is it me or has Sengoku's hair gone white and his appearance become more obviously aged.  He must have seen some shit over the past 2 years or been tossing and turning thinking about what Akainu is doing to the Marines



yeah it's weird. he really aged in those 2 years even though his new position is not as stressful as the FA position


----------



## Yulwei (Oct 31, 2012)

I guess Fleet Admirals have access to some good medicine


----------



## Soca (Oct 31, 2012)

ah so I guess that pacifista was the mystery shadow on the toy line up a couple pages back? ps z's nickname is apparently "black arm"


----------



## Urouge (Oct 31, 2012)

so was Z an admiral when sengoku was one or before that 

he looks really old. he must be past his prime


----------



## Louis-954 (Oct 31, 2012)

PX-Z? I hope that's not a scrapped idea.


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 31, 2012)

First Vivi's dad now Sengoku's been put through the ringer in just 2 years. Seems like Oda is unforgiving to guys their age.


----------



## Soca (Nov 1, 2012)

sengokus white hair looks dope


----------



## Louis-954 (Nov 1, 2012)

Hoooo shit, PX-Z!!! Wtf Sengoku, how did his hair gray so much in a mere two years? Maybe unlike Garp he kept it dyed?


----------



## KazeYama (Nov 1, 2012)

I'm pretty sure PX-Z is formerly Bartholomew Kuma. In the first pic posted it has the title ShiroKuma which is the Japanese word for polar bear and obviously a play on his former name. 

I imagine after protecting Sunny, Kuma was overhauled and totally lost his identity. 

If the PX-Z was just a new model it doesn't make sense to have just the one eye patched up like that and the grey hair makes me believe it is Kuma since new models should have black hair as I doubt they really age.

Also he was formerly known as PX-0 the original Pacifista. Z=Zero


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 1, 2012)

Goddamn Akainu leaves permanent scars on everyone he fights.


----------



## Renegade Knight (Nov 1, 2012)

Daaaamn, Sengoku went from jet black hair to full-on gray in two years flat.


----------



## Shozan (Nov 1, 2012)

Sengoku was obviously dying his hair!


----------



## Kishido (Nov 1, 2012)

PX-Z vs Sanji maybe?


----------



## Navy Scribe (Nov 1, 2012)

Renegade Knight said:


> Daaaamn, Sengoku went from jet black hair to full-on gray in two years flat.


Tell me about it man


----------



## Yulwei (Nov 1, 2012)

Considering they fought equally for 10 days I expect Akainu to also have a scar on his body.  Some freezer burn or a stab wound from Aokiji's various ice weapons



> sengokus white hair looks dope



Verily


----------



## Admiral Kizaru (Nov 1, 2012)

I take it Sengoku hasn't heard of Just for Men.


Pacifista looks boss, looks like the terminator.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Nov 1, 2012)

Sengoku looks boss


----------



## Hakan Erkan (Nov 1, 2012)

Sengoku kinda reminds me of Whitebeard.

And the Pacifistas..Damn,I'm getting serious Terminator vibes here.


----------



## Navy Scribe (Nov 1, 2012)

I'm dying to see the arguments of this being Non-Canon


----------



## KazeYama (Nov 1, 2012)

Navy Scribe said:


> I'm dying to see the arguments of this being Non-Canon



Same issues with Strong World there isn't really a place to fit it during the timeline. 

It supposedly takes place between Fishman Island and Punk Hazard, but the SH crew emerged into the new world directly next to PH so that isn't possible. 

It could happen after PH but that also doesn't make sense because the PH arc will probably just be ending when the movie comes out. 

Or you can consider the movie as canon at which point it would actually retcon the events of the manga so that the events of the film take place during an undisclosed period of time between Fishman Island and Punk Hazard and instead of emerging near PH the Strawhats somehow travel there or end up there at the end of the film.


----------



## Benjaminsen (Nov 1, 2012)

This film looks beast.

Garp, Sengoku, Aokiji, Kizaru, Helmeppo + Coby, New Pacifistas, and so much more.

I think this film will probably be the best one unless they pull off an amazing one near the end of One Piece.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Nov 1, 2012)

Navy Scribe said:


> I'm dying to see the arguments of this being Non-Canon



If it takes place between Fishman Island and Punk Hazard it's not canon simple as that


----------



## KaiserWombat (Nov 1, 2012)

Awesome as this film will be, I'm still somewhat underwhelmed by the rather... filler-esque design of its main villain

For an Oda-directed project, you'd almost be expecting a primary antagonist on the scale of magnificence as Shiki. The tacking on of the status of former Admiral to Z _really_ doesn't help the hype deflation IMHO: he looks outright disappointing compared to all the other officers, from Kong to Kuzan.


----------



## Kanki (Nov 1, 2012)

Aokiji looks like a boss. Hope he also left a scar on Akainu.


----------



## Kirito (Nov 2, 2012)

No trailer yet?


----------



## Sentomaru (Nov 2, 2012)

What's the deal with PX-Z? Is it a new line of Pacifista, or just a hijacked one that works for Z? The white coat and light hair is just awesome. That design looks way too badass to waste it on some movie, but it has Z's symbol one it, so I guess it's his personal PX. Z Pirates give off an "Anti-Marine" vibe to me.

And words can't even describe how boss Sengoku looks with his white hair and sideburns.  I just looked up what "General Inspector" is, and it's basically an investigative official whose job it is to "ensure that training and efficiency meet the appropriate standards." Wonder what Garp's job is... Vice General Inspector perhaps? xD


----------



## Yulwei (Nov 2, 2012)

KaiserWombat said:


> Awesome as this film will be, I'm still somewhat underwhelmed by the rather... filler-esque design of its main villain
> 
> For an Oda-directed project, you'd almost be expecting a primary antagonist on the scale of magnificence as Shiki. The tacking on of the status of former Admiral to Z _really_ doesn't help the hype deflation IMHO: he looks outright disappointing compared to all the other officers, from Kong to Kuzan.



My sentiment exactly. He seems like a Grandline sort of threat rather than a New World top tier type of adversary.


----------



## Hellblazer (Nov 2, 2012)

no garp coloured design?


----------



## Big Mom (Nov 2, 2012)

Z and Shiki are my favorite characters and this movie seems so boss


----------



## Jacob Shekelstein (Nov 2, 2012)

I live in Japan. Got the chance to see the new trailer for the Z movie on the tv today. It looks goddamn awesome. The Dyna Stone is the "unprecedented power" government granted marines, that Jinbei was talking about. Z will try to steal and use it to destroy the new Marine HQ. 

The trailer also says Z was a fellow admiral during Roger's era and he resigned about 10 years ago.

Only two more months and I'll get to see it in the theater


----------



## Lord Melkor (Nov 2, 2012)

Top Cat said:


> I live in Japan. Got the chance to see the new trailer for the Z movie on the tv today. It looks goddamn awesome. The Dyna Stone is the "unprecedented power" government granted marines, that Jinbei was talking about. Z will try to steal and use it to destroy the new Marine HQ.
> 
> The trailer also says Z was a fellow admiral during Roger's era and he resigned about 10 years ago.
> 
> Only two more months and I'll get to see it in the theater



I sometimes also wish I could live in Japan, where I could admit to being One Piece fan openly.


----------



## Admiral Kizaru (Nov 2, 2012)

Top Cat said:


> I live in Japan. Got the chance to see the new trailer for the Z movie on the tv today. It looks goddamn awesome. The Dyna Stone is the "unprecedented power" government granted marines, that Jinbei was talking about. Z will try to steal and use it to destroy the new Marine HQ.
> 
> The trailer also says Z was a fellow admiral during Roger's era and he resigned about 10 years ago.
> 
> Only two more months and I'll get to see it in the theater



lol, the other day you said you were from an ex Soviet country.


----------



## Admiral Kizaru (Nov 2, 2012)

KaiserWombat said:


> Awesome as this film will be, I'm still somewhat underwhelmed by the rather... filler-esque design of its main villain
> 
> For an Oda-directed project, you'd almost be expecting a primary antagonist on the scale of magnificence as Shiki. The tacking on of the status of former Admiral to Z _really_ doesn't help the hype deflation IMHO: he looks outright disappointing compared to all the other officers, from Kong to Kuzan.



Not trolling or flaming but could you expand on this? I don't see what is "filler-esque" about his design. 

Granted he doesn't seem to have the mammoth height of the Admirals yet but apart from that to me he looks like a standard Oda character.



Baron Tamago said:


> What's the deal with PX-Z? Is it a new line of Pacifista, or just a hijacked one that works for Z? The white coat and light hair is just awesome. That design looks way too badass to waste it on some movie, but it has Z's symbol one it, so I guess it's his personal PX. Z Pirates give off an "Anti-Marine" vibe to me.



I believe it's the new line of Pacifista's that were rumoured to be in the works pre TS, most likely built out the WapolMetal they talked about. If this is the case then we'll more than likely see them in the manga at some point. Like Sengoku's, Aokiji's, Kizaru's Post TS designs I don't think Oda would spend so much time drawing them out just solely for one movie.


----------



## Mangetsu126 (Nov 2, 2012)

Admiral Kizaru said:


> Not trolling or flaming but could you expand on this? I don't see what is "filler-esque" about his design.
> 
> Granted he doesn't seem to have the mammoth height of the Admirals yet but apart from that to me he looks like a standard Oda character.



IMO he looks like captain morgan 2.0, so I can see why that poster isn't feeling his design.


his subordinate with the weird head gear looks worse


----------



## Big Mom (Nov 2, 2012)

Then what's with z's Jolly Roger on the px-z admiral Kizaru?


----------



## Navy Scribe (Nov 2, 2012)

Hmmm,this movie just has too much for it to be Non Canon,even with the possibility of it being dropped between FI and PH,I would just put that as one of Oda's rare inconsistencies


----------



## Benjaminsen (Nov 2, 2012)

Navy Scribe said:


> Hmmm,this movie just has too much for it to be Non Canon,even with the possibility of it being dropped between FI and PH,I would just put that as one of Oda's rare inconsistencies


I agree.

There's too much in this film for it to be "Lol you were waiting for that epic re-introduction of the characters? sorry non-canon."


----------



## Snowless (Nov 2, 2012)

Maybe Oda will say it's after PH, in terms of the timeline. 

I just have to imagine that by having Aokiji, Coby, Helmeppo, and a former admiral in it (and releasing a special manga chapter about it, as he did with Strong World), that it will be declared canon. 
I mean, he did so with Strong World, and this has a similar feel to it, so why stop with the trend? He can always find a way to incorporate it into the timeline.


----------



## Hellblazer (Nov 3, 2012)

this has been my fav thread lately.


----------



## Final Villain (Nov 3, 2012)

I wonder what upgrades have these Pacifistas.
It would be cool if they somehow have haki and it will be more challenging for the Straw hats, but i doubt it will happen.


----------



## P-X 12 (Nov 3, 2012)

Snowless11 said:


> Maybe Oda will say it's after PH, in terms of the timeline.
> 
> I just have to imagine that by having Aokiji, Coby, Helmeppo, and a former admiral in it (and releasing a special manga chapter about it, as he did with Strong World), that it will be declared canon.
> I mean, he did so with Strong World, and this has a similar feel to it, so why stop with the trend? He can always find a way to incorporate it into the timeline.



The only problem I see with it being cannon is how well it'll gel with the end of the current arc. Will it be like Strong World and never be brought up after this moment? With Kuzan there, I doubt it, but will they or any of the other characters there mention it in the story? Because if they don't that's kinda bullshit. At least with Strong World the only people who we see knowing of that little escapade was Sengoku and Garp, and those two haven't talked to Luffy for more than ten seconds in any of their meetings after then. 
As for what the movie will entail, I'm excited. Admirals showing their skills, a bunch of relevant characters that will play into the plot, AND Strong World animation?


----------



## Big Mom (Nov 3, 2012)

Can't wait for the manga chapter to be released


----------



## BadassTaisouIsBadass (Nov 4, 2012)

New footage and TV ads:

[YOUTUBE]O1hzSBWvha0[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]uPQqSqIa7Tw[/YOUTUBE]

cr. Galaxy 9000 @ APForums


----------



## Big Mom (Nov 4, 2012)

Can someone translate?


----------



## VanzZz (Nov 4, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Big Mom (Nov 4, 2012)

Awesome!!! Why the 7 eleven?


----------



## Louis-954 (Nov 4, 2012)

> Awesome!!! Why the 7 eleven?


This isn't new. 7 Elevens in Japan often carry many One Piece products and and give away many One Piece prizes.


----------



## Navy Scribe (Nov 4, 2012)

It's times like these where I wish we could ask Oda questions,seriously who wouldn't want this to be canon?

Anyone know how to get in the SBS?


----------



## Navy Scribe (Nov 4, 2012)

Vanƶ said:


> *Spoiler*: __


Inb4 Nardo fanboys come in with their bullshit


----------



## Soca (Nov 6, 2012)

from redon



> One Piece Film Z Official Guide Movie will be on sale 13th December, its price is 1000 yen. Paper size is A4, so I think the book will be an Artbook like Strong World Eiichiro Oda Artbook (the price and paper size it?s the same).



oh and z's group is called the neo marines


----------



## Zyrax (Nov 6, 2012)

Hmm i wonder who will the pxz ain bin fight


----------



## Dellinger (Nov 7, 2012)

Is there anyone who knows Japanese here?


----------



## Soca (Nov 7, 2012)

not that I know of

stuff from what was translated over at ap

*Spoiler*: __ 





> - Z name is Zephyr.
> - Aokiji lost part of his left leg.
> - Garp appears in the movie.
> - Z was the mentor of the 3 Admirals
> ...


----------



## Big Mom (Nov 7, 2012)

Big feat for Dolfa to cut off an admirals arm. But I want to know how.


----------



## Navy Scribe (Nov 7, 2012)

Marcelle.B said:


> not that I know of
> 
> stuff from what was translated over at ap




Son of a....

Damn this just seems like it is going to be amazing,wait a minute,anyone think that Z might be related to Dofla?


----------



## Big Mom (Nov 7, 2012)

Related? Why do you say that?


----------



## Imback48 (Nov 7, 2012)

Need a new trailer soon


----------



## Yulwei (Nov 7, 2012)

Marcelle.B said:


> not that I know of
> 
> stuff from what was translated over at ap
> 
> ...



Akainu really doesn't do things by halves.  This just cements my belief that Akainu will also be carrying a scar of some sort.

I don't see how Z could mentor all 3 Admirals as it's not like they were part of a program or something but rather each rose independently to the position.  For example it seems Aokiji was mentored by Garp.

Getting your arm cut of by a Shichibukai is not hype for the Shichibukai but dehype for the supposed Admiral level character that is Z.  All these things are making me think less of him not more.  He's like a reverse Shiki in that everything leading up to his appearance makes him seem lacking but he'll probably blow me away in the film itself


----------



## Soca (Nov 7, 2012)

forgot this too [rough trans just like above]


*Spoiler*: __ 





> Z dies at the end, apparently there's a scene with his Tomb?
> Z fails due to his age, apparently he's becoming weak due to that?


----------



## Imback48 (Nov 7, 2012)

Take it from apforums.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AIez7DrSRYU&feature=youtu.be[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Soca (Nov 7, 2012)

Akemi Okamura <3


----------



## Imback48 (Nov 7, 2012)

Another one

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NdcltLXQjmk&feature=plcp[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BO1IWFkML1I[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## VanzZz (Nov 7, 2012)

explain wtf is going on ck


----------



## Soca (Nov 7, 2012)

most likely just appreciation speeches for everyone hard work


----------



## Sentomaru (Nov 7, 2012)

Z and his Neo Marines are basically what I thought Kaidou would be. A cyborg/modified human with a militaristically structured pirate crew.


----------



## Urouge (Nov 7, 2012)

Best OP movie ever.


----------



## Louis-954 (Nov 7, 2012)

> - Z name is Zephyr.
> *- Aokiji lost part of his left leg.*
> - Garp appears in the movie.
> *- Z was the mentor of the 3 Admirals*
> ...


ALL DUH BOLD ISH NON-CANON. 

That's what I'm expecting people to start spouting anyway.


----------



## Urouge (Nov 7, 2012)

this just means that doflamingo is stronger than we all thought. cutting the arm of an admiral is really impressive no matter how you look at it. Doflamingo is a legit top tier

not that suprised about aokiji. the fight between him and akainu lasted for 10 days. we also what akainu did to WB head. Akainu is bound to have lost a limb aswell due to frostbites. 

quite suprised about Z being the mentor of the admirals though


----------



## Sentomaru (Nov 7, 2012)

And yet again another character who fails due to age. I wonder if there's still people thinking Garp and Sengoku are the strongest Marines.

And as far as I understood the Doflamingo part seems to be a theory. The text only says he got his arm cut off by a Shichibukai, so it could be Mihawk or Doflamingo. But I'm assuming Doflamingo, too, since he's one of the upcoming opponents and I wouldn't be surprised if it was him tbh. Z is just like Shiki.



Urouge said:


> this just means that doflamingo is stronger than we all thought. cutting the arm of an admiral is really impressive no matter how you look at it. Doflamingo is a legit top tier


As much as I hate this part, it's true. But to be fair, we don't know when Z got his arm cut off and much less how he compares to the current Admirals. And wheter Z ultimately won or lost their fight is also uncertain.


----------



## Louis-954 (Nov 7, 2012)

Imo Z is somewhere between the strongest VA and current Admiral level.


----------



## Urouge (Nov 7, 2012)

Baron Tamago said:


> And yet again another character who fails due to age. I wonder if there's still people thinking Garp and Sengoku are the strongest Marines.
> 
> And as far as I understood the Doflamingo part seems to be a theory. The text only says he got his arm cut off by a Shichibukai, so it could be Mihawk or Doflamingo. But I'm assuming Doflamingo, too, since he's one of the upcoming opponents and I wouldn't be surprised if it was him tbh. Z is just like Shiki.
> 
> ...



he shouldn't be that much weaker than the current admirals. win or lose cutting the arm of an admiral is really impressive. dofla is a legit top tier


----------



## Sentomaru (Nov 7, 2012)

Louis-954 said:


> Imo Z is somewhere between the strongest VA and current Admiral level.


Movie villains live in the multiverse, it's absurdly hard to tier them. Shiki for example had top-tier feats, easily overshadowing people like Marco, but shit stamina and plot cancer. So he was a top-tier and high-tier at once.

Same will probably happen to Z. He's a top-tier for 3/4 of the movie, but will lose all of a sudden against Luffy in their final fight because lolage and the movie has to get to an end.

Not a big fan of this at all. I hope this will be the last movie of that kind.


----------



## Louis-954 (Nov 7, 2012)

> Movie villains live in the multiverse,


I wholeheartedly disagree.


----------



## Big Mom (Nov 7, 2012)

Louis-954 said:


> Imo Z is somewhere between the strongest VA and current Admiral level.



I agree. He will be strong enough to beat Luffy, but Luffy can still put up a fight


----------



## Sentomaru (Nov 7, 2012)

Louis-954 said:


> I wholeheartedly disagree.


If Strong World was canon why wasn't Shiki's defeat mentioned in the manga later on? And furthermore why didn't the Straw Hats get a major bounty increase for Shiki? That's very odd to me. 

Shiki himself is cannon, but I don't buy that Strong World was. Not sure about Z yet, but it seems to tie much stronger into the manga.


----------



## Louis-954 (Nov 7, 2012)

> If Strong World was canon why wasn't Shiki's defeat mentioned in the  manga later on? And furthermore why didn't the Straw Hats get a major  bounty increase for Shiki? That's very odd to me.


For the same reason the Moriah and Impel Down issues were hush hushed. With the Whitebeard war brewing screaming to the world "Shiki is back!!" would have caused a huge panic. Why would the Marines increase the Strawhats bounty for it? They have no idea what their involvement was.

You don't get a bounty increase for every little thing you do anyway. Sanji and Usopp struck Tenryuubito's and the whole crew destroyed PX-4 and their bounties weren't increased as a consequence.


----------



## Sentomaru (Nov 7, 2012)

Calling it now, Doflamingo lost against Z!

Here's what happened: Admiral Z and Doflamingo fought. He managed to defeat him, but lost his forearm in the process. Doflamingo was transferred to Impel Down (hence his sarcastic statement about the blood lake towards Croc:  How did he know about the blood pool?) Anyway, the World Government released Doflamingo in trade for the Shichibukai position, and perhaps because of his connections to the higher ups (the "Young Master" deal). Z was pissed at the World Government for releasing such a huge threat and left the Marines. 

Note: The text flat out states that Doflamingo ("the Shichibukai that cut his arm off") joining the Shichibukai was what made Z lose his trust in the government!

I think this would make the most sense and let both characters look good. If Doflamingo defeated Z I wonder why he didn't kill him instead of just cutting his arm? That'd make little sense to me.

*Edit: *Another odd thing is his bounty. Doflamingo cut off the arm of _a freaking Admiral_, you'd think his bounty should have been much higher than just 340,000,000 if he got away with it. If he lost the fight however, was transferred to Impel Down, and became a Shichibukai in a row, it would explain his rather "low" bounty, because there were no increases in between. 

I'm really positive it was that way. Or this was just terribly asspulled up by Oda.


----------



## KazeYama (Nov 8, 2012)

Baron Tamago said:


> Calling it now, Doflamingo lost against Z!
> 
> Here's what happened: Admiral Z and Doflamingo fought. He managed to defeat him, but lost his forearm in the process. Doflamingo was transferred to Impel Down (hence his sarcastic statement about the blood lake towards Croc:  How did he know about the blood pool?) Anyway, the World Government released Doflamingo in trade for the Shichibukai position, and perhaps because of his connections to the higher ups (the "Young Master" deal). Z was pissed at the World Government for releasing such a huge threat and left the Marines.
> 
> ...



Doflamingo is a troll he could have cut off Z's arm and just ran away or Z could have retreated after Dofla cheap shotted him. If they don't make it ambiguous of who is stronger in the movie it kind of ruins it. So if Z is stronger than Dofla it degrades the eventual fight between Dofla and the SH crew since I'm assuming they will manage to beat Z. If Dofla is stronger it kind of makes Z look bad given that he was a former admiral.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Nov 8, 2012)

Baron Tamago said:


> If Strong World was canon why wasn't Shiki's defeat mentioned in the manga later on? And furthermore why didn't the Straw Hats get a major bounty increase for Shiki? That's very odd to me.
> 
> Shiki himself is cannon, but I don't buy that Strong World was. Not sure about Z yet, but it seems to tie much stronger into the manga.



Don't forget that Brook said that the fight with the FFR was his first with the SHs yet Strong World is supposed to take place before that.

Yeah it's not canon and i doubt this movie will be too.


----------



## Soca (Nov 8, 2012)

from goty on ap

*Spoiler*: __ 



Z fights a lot through the movie, including twice against Kizaru (beginning and end of the movie).
He fights Luffy + Zoro + Sanji together (their first meeting), and other two times versus Luffy alone. The others try to fight Ain and Bin but they're too much.
Garp doesn't fight. But Sengoku does, once (not 100% sure about this part)
In the end, Zoro vs Ain and Sanji vs Bin. Apparently Zoro and Sanji use new moves. 
Luffy barely beats Z, but it seems Kizaru is the one to finish him. He arrives with a large force of Marines.
Z's grave is a huge block of ice made by Aokiji. Both Kizaru and Aokiji had deep respect for Z.


----------



## Yulwei (Nov 8, 2012)

It's looking like Akainu doesn't appear in the movie which is somewhat dissapointing


----------



## Soca (Nov 8, 2012)

Well, regarding Zoro's fight...


*Spoiler*: __ 




Spoiler guy says Bin is finished by a "Meteor Strike", and he's not mentioned again, but Ain is there at the end when Z gets his coffin, apparently fine. 
So yeah, i guess Zoro doesn't finish Ain.


 

there's a lot of stuff on this site
from redon


----------



## Navy Scribe (Nov 8, 2012)

My goodness,the only thing wrong with this is the continuity of the storyline.Anyways this has too much,Oda better have a good answer for this man,don't fuck up


----------



## Sherlōck (Nov 8, 2012)

Doflamingo cutting Z's hand doesn't mean he is weak but Dofla is just that strong. I am still holding for my theory that Strawhat crew will fight Dofla after they beat Big Mom.

It would be a total waste for Dofla to be so much below Yonko & admirals.


----------



## Extravlad (Nov 8, 2012)

Dastan said:


> Doflamingo cutting Z's hand doesn't mean he is weak but Dofla is just that strong. I am still holding for my theory that Strawhat crew will fight Dofla after they beat Big Mom.
> 
> It would be a total waste for Dofla to be so much below Yonko & admirals.



Dofla don't cut Z's hand.

A shichibukai and a other guy cut Z's hand but we don't know who.


----------



## VanzZz (Nov 8, 2012)

> Z fights a lot through the movie, including twice against Kizaru (beginning and end of the movie).
> He fights Luffy + Zoro + Sanji together (their first meeting), and other two times versus Luffy alone. The others try to fight Ain and Bin but they're too much.
> Garp doesn't fight. But Sengoku does, once (not 100% sure about this part)
> In the end, Zoro vs Ain and Sanji vs Bin. Apparently Zoro and Sanji use new moves.
> ...


----------



## Kishido (Nov 8, 2012)

Awesome informations... Movie seems great with all the back info... But in all pics I never spotted Aokiji's "lost" leg.

BTW 
Sanji fighting Bin, a swordsman, ist just awesome... This time done by Oda... Meteor Stike sounds awesome... can't wait to see it


----------



## Sentomaru (Nov 8, 2012)

There's a new spoiler and from what I understand:
*Spoiler*: __ 





Kizaru battles Z twice; at the beginning and at the end. They are evenly matched, but the fights are very short and Z uses the Dyna Stone to cause a giant explosion. Kizaru remains unhurt due to his logia body.
Kizaru seems to be the one who finishes Z off.
He appears with 6 Vice Admirals, one of them is Doberman.
There's a nude bath scene with Kuzan in a bath house where we see his ice prosthesis.
The name Akainu appeared twice in the spoiler. Apparently, he's the one who orders Kizaru to attack Z, but it's not clear whether he's shown in the movie or not. 
Z's plan is to use the Dyna Stone to erupt three giant volcanoes at the end of the New World to destroy the whole ocean creating a new mass of land! (Wow, this guy's crazy)
Z's family was killed by pirates. (note: this wasn't the Shichibukai)
A Shichibukai cut his arm off with devil fruit abilities, but there's no information on whether he's lost or won the fight.
New Pacifista are mentioned in the spoiler. Not sure if it refers to Z's Shiro Kuma or others.


----------



## VanzZz (Nov 8, 2012)

Baron Tamago said:


> There's a new spoiler and from what I understand:
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



dayum this movie is gonna be epic

but i think the one who cut Z is either Mihawk or Dofla
(hope it's the latter)


----------



## Kishido (Nov 8, 2012)

Baron Tamago said:


> There's a new spoiler and from what I understand:
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



Awesome... Just awesome


----------



## Kid (Nov 8, 2012)

So when is the movie actually coming out?


----------



## VanzZz (Nov 8, 2012)

December iirc


----------



## Kishido (Nov 8, 2012)

And now I'm interesting how Ain is fighting against Zoro.


----------



## Dellinger (Nov 8, 2012)

Baron Tamago said:


> There's a new spoiler and from what I understand:
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 



The one who cut Z's arm has a DF?
Definitely Dofla.


----------



## Kid (Nov 8, 2012)

December 15 

Holy shit !! just 1 month


----------



## VanzZz (Nov 8, 2012)

White Hawk said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oops i didn't see the devil fruit part

btw are you Joy Boy from apforums


----------



## Dellinger (Nov 8, 2012)

Vanƶ said:


> oops i didn't see the devil fruit part
> 
> btw are you Joy Boy from apforums



Yep.

Someone should translate this please.

ワンピースフィルムZの試写会が行われました。

今回の映画は、魚人島編の直後の新世界で起こった話を描いた
作品で、多くのネタバレ情報を含みます。

映画のネタバレ情報を知りたくない人は、こちらの記事はスルー
でお願いします。

It says something about the movie taking place after FI.


----------



## Sentomaru (Nov 8, 2012)

White Hawk said:


> Yep.
> 
> Someone should translate this please.
> 
> ...



Middle part: The film's story takes place in the New World immediately after Fishman Island.

Sounds weird, but ok.


----------



## Dellinger (Nov 8, 2012)

Baron Tamago said:


> Middle part: The film's story takes place in the New World immediately after Fishman Island.
> 
> Sounds weird, but ok.



Hmm,well this says that Z is in the canon timeline (even if it is weird).
SW didn't have a statement like that,did it?


----------



## King of heaven (Nov 8, 2012)

Most movies happen in an alternate continuity/reality , the characters and their abilities/level are canon however the events are part of the alternate continuity and not the main canon

Hell there was even the barman from movie 4 in strong world which prove that the movies have their own continuity.


----------



## Zyrax (Nov 8, 2012)

Dat Doflamingo is Marco level confirmed


----------



## Dellinger (Nov 8, 2012)

King of heaven said:


> Most movies happen in an alternate continuity/reality , the characters and their abilities/level are canon however the events are part of the alternate continuity and not the main canon
> 
> Hell there was even the barman from movie 4 in strong world which prove that the movies have their own continuity.



My main issue with this is that there are too many canon characters having an important role here.


----------



## Zyrax (Nov 8, 2012)

Coby, Helmpoo,Garp, Sengoku, Former admiral Z, A shichibukai, Kizaru Aokiji Akainu, Danf its canon


----------



## Dellinger (Nov 8, 2012)

I hope so,this movie is too good and it needs to be canon.


----------



## Eri (Nov 8, 2012)

Dastan said:


> Doflamingo cutting Z's hand doesn't mean he is weak but Dofla is just that strong. I am still holding for my theory that Strawhat crew will fight Dofla after they beat Big Mom.
> 
> It would be a total waste for Dofla to be so much below Yonko & admirals.



I completely agree. In fact, I stated the exact same thing in the "Yonko or Doflamingo" thread a while ago. 

The current arc and the movie are slowly building him up as a more direct foe to the crew. Up until now, he's been in the background.

But, hell, we've know DoFla longer than the Yonko. He needs to be strong and he needs to get an epic arc. After Big Mom.


----------



## Zyrax (Nov 8, 2012)

Eri said:


> I completely agree. In fact, I stated the exact same thing in the "Yonko or Doflamingo" thread a while ago.
> 
> The current arc and the movie are slowly building him up as a more direct foe to the crew. Up until now, he's been in the background.
> 
> But, hell, we've know DoFla longer than the Yonko. He needs to be strong and he needs to get an epic arc. After Big Mom.


I can see it now, Big Mom barly beats law luffy Sad and then Dofla comes from the shadow and cuts her arm as she passes out from pain, He sends her to the WG with the rest of her crew with a note saying he is leaving the Shichibukais, and then there will be a Race to big moms yonko title wich the SNs Crocodile moria maybe buggy and Marco and Doffy wich the final battle for the yonko title is luffy vs doffy


----------



## bws (Nov 8, 2012)

Monkey D Zyrax said:


> I can see it now, Big Mom barly beats law luffy Sad and then Dofla comes from the shadow and cuts her arm as she passes out from pain, He sends her to the WG with the rest of her crew with a note saying he is leaving the Shichibukais, and then there will be a Race to big moms yonko title wich the SNs Crocodile moria maybe buggy and Marco and Doffy wich the final battle for the yonko title is luffy vs doffy



Thank god that you are not Oda.


----------



## Admiral Kizaru (Nov 8, 2012)

Baron Tamago said:


> There's a new spoiler and from what I understand:
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Kishido (Nov 8, 2012)

What will people say that this time ODA himself is letting fight Sanji a swordsman? How is that even possible?

BTW
Meteor Strike sounds awesome... Maybe it is some Skywalk Diable Jambe move. Either a long range or better... A Full fire Concasse


----------



## Big Mom (Nov 8, 2012)

This is awesome. A new admiral level fighter with feats... Yeah!!!


----------



## Edward Newgate (Nov 8, 2012)

This movie sounds awesome! 

*Edit:*


Volume Z will contain Z's history, whether it's a comic or simply a description is unknown.


----------



## Coruscation (Nov 8, 2012)

So it is confirmed that it's supposed to take place right after Fishman Island? That would seem to confirm the separation of movie/anime continuity and manga continuity then since it is unarguable that they arrived at Punk Hazard immediately after emerging in the New World. Otherwise, I have no idea what they're thinking with this.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Nov 8, 2012)

Ah, just noticed that Z's name is Zephyr and that his was Akainu's, Aokiji's and Kizaru's mentor?


----------



## Kishido (Nov 8, 2012)

Yep that's true


----------



## Sentomaru (Nov 8, 2012)

Edward Newgate said:


> Ah, just noticed that Z's name is Zephyr and that his was Akainu's, Aokiji's and Kizaru's mentor?



Yes, and they call him "Sensei"/"Teacher". Not a big fan of this, I would have preferred it if Kong/Sengoku was Akainu's mentor, and Garp Aokiji's. They still could be, I guess but Z trained them and served as a role model for many Marines. 

This is btw. confirmed since yesterday.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Nov 8, 2012)

But wasn't the movie supposed to come out in December?


----------



## Big Mom (Nov 8, 2012)

Yes so what?


----------



## Sherlōck (Nov 8, 2012)

Can't wait for Volume Z to come out.


----------



## Navy Scribe (Nov 8, 2012)

Yoooooooooo ,Oda needs to make this Canon,if this isn't canon,if this isn't canon


----------



## Devil Child (Nov 8, 2012)

sorry for being a lazy ass but can someone just tell me real quick who Ain and Bin are? Is one of them this blue-haired chick?


----------



## Soca (Nov 8, 2012)

ain is the blue haired girl her power apparently manipulates age or something like that and binz is a ninja


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 8, 2012)

Was it revealed if Z is a DF user? If yes, whats its ability?


----------



## Louis-954 (Nov 8, 2012)

Z is not a DF user as far as we know.


----------



## Coruscation (Nov 8, 2012)

He must be a serious physical/Haki monster to fight evenly with Kizaru without a DF or, as far as we can see, any weapon other than a big robotic arm. Looking forward to that fight, even if it was supposedly just a small clash.


----------



## Louis-954 (Nov 8, 2012)

> He must be a serious physical/Haki monster to fight evenly with Kizaru  without a DF or, as far as we can see, any weapon other than a big  robotic arm. Looking forward to that fight, even if it was supposedly  just a small clash.


This movie should restore credibility to the title of Admiral. If a former, age rusted Admiral can fight evenly against Kizaru for any length of time and (presumably) get the better of the M3 then that should shut people up about Luffy being able to handle an Admiral on his own.

Even if the events of the movie turn out to not be canon I doubt that means Oda is going to mis-portray power levels.


----------



## VanzZz (Nov 8, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Intro_ 




A group called "Neo Marine" led by Z breaks into a Marine's stronghold and snatches the so-called "Daina Rock".
Kizaru appears and says something like "It's been a long time, Zephyr-Sensei. Please put the Daina Rock down" just before attacking him.
Z says "I'm pretty sure I've already taught you not to rely too much on your light beams" and fights back.
The Rock that Z had stolen bursts into a island-wide explosion. 
Kizaru does not get injured, while Z gets swallowed by the explosion and is drifted away.


Episode 1 - After the Explosion


New setting, Rufy and friends are eating cherries from Franky's head. (wtf? ?)
Suddenly some volcanic ash falls from the sky and no sooner they noticed that something was strange than they find Z drifting in the sea.
Chopper examines Z and says that he just passed out but he's not suffering any serious injuries.
Chopper finds out that Z's right arm ("Smasher") is made out of sea stone, he thinks he might be an enemy but gives him medical aid anyway. After a while Z opens his eyes.
He familiarizes with them at first, but after Rufy calls himself a pirate he completely changes his attitude and damages the ship.
Rufy, Zoro and Sanji are about to attack him when the members of "Neo Marine" , that was searching for their missing leader, get into the fight.
There's a small fight between Vince (Binzu?) and Ain against Franky and Nami. Z grabs Rufy with his sea-stone arm. While Rufy says "I'll become the pirate king!" , Z leaves the ship and orders his subordinates 
to shoot cannon balls to the Sunny. Sunny's "Coup de burst" saves them.
Z orders his men to go to a temple, in order to restore their youth.
Meanwhile, Marine Headquarters set up a metting to come up with a strategy to catch Z.
Admiral Akainu orders to a bunch of officers the complete annihilation of his former mentor.
Mugiwara's land on a near island to repair the ship. They split up. Robin, Usopp, Nami (and Chopper?) go to a bar to gather information about Z. Rufy,Sanji,Zoro e Brook go to a hot spring to have some rest, while Franky stays with the Sunny wanting ro reinforce its equipment.
In the hot spring, Rufy and friends are having fun, when suddenly an adult male voice coming from behind interrupts them. It's former-admiral Aokiji.
They're kind of annoyed by his presence, but Aokiji surprises them by saying that he has no intention to fight them.
They leave the spring, and they see Aokiji's artificial leg made of ice. They ask him why he had to fight Akainu? but he just answers "That's not a nice question to ask.."


In the bar Nami hears some marines talking about the incident provoked by Z in that island. They leave the bar and run into Rufy that is being followed by some marines. He uses the Haki of the Conqueror. Only one official does not faint and he gives them more information about the ongoing war between Z and the Marine.


----------



## Coruscation (Nov 8, 2012)

So the arm is seastone? Well, that makes it amazingly potent.

I like that Zephyr actually seems to be a more morally grey or even goodish antagonist. I guess he's going to be doing some pretty bad stuff but if Aokiji greatly respects him he can't be that all THAT bad. That should make the film more emotionally engaging, we haven't really had a villain like that.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Nov 8, 2012)

More details about Z.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Garp tells to Kobi and Hermeppo the story behind Z and why he left the Marine. When he was an admiral his wife and sons were killed by pirates. Moreover, a very strong pirate (it might be Doflamingo, but Garp does not mention his name) kills all of his men (except Ain and Vince) and cuts his arm off. When the government invites this evil pirate to join Shichibukai, Z disappointment towards the goverment led him to leave the Marine.
He aims to destroy 3 islands located in the New World called "Endpoint". Those island are covered with magma, and if destroyed the Golden Age of Piracy would end.


----------



## Louis-954 (Nov 8, 2012)

Z doesn't seem like that bad a guy actually. He appears to fight in the name of Justice and for the sake regular citizens all over the world. His feud with the Strawhats is purely due to their status as "Pirates".

And the "powerful pirate" is most definitely Doflamingo. Eradicating a group of Marines for no reason doesn't sound like something Mihawk would do. This also confirms that Doflamingo cut Z while he was still an Admiral and hadn't lost strength due to age yet(presumably). Doflamingo is definitely a solid top tier.


----------



## Coruscation (Nov 8, 2012)

Still no info on whether he lost his arm in a fair fight. I'm intrigued to know because if he did, it's crazy insane hype for Doflamingo. Assuming it's Doflamingo. I read somewhere that the pirate had a DF so it wouldn't be Mihawk.


----------



## Big Mom (Nov 8, 2012)

Who could this really powerful Shichibukai who could kill all his men and cut off his arm be?


----------



## KazeYama (Nov 8, 2012)

Boa Hancock cut his arm off...with love.


----------



## Louis-954 (Nov 8, 2012)

> Still no info on whether he lost his arm in a fair fight.


It had to have been. Doflamingo(?) was massacring his men before Z arrived. Why else would Doflamingo stop if not for Z getting involved? They probably had a small skirmish in which Z dominated but still resulted in the loss of his hand before Doflamingo's retreat.


----------



## Big Mom (Nov 8, 2012)

Maybe Dofla will tell the Strawhats during their encounter that it was him who cut off Z's arm?


----------



## Coruscation (Nov 8, 2012)

^^That's really a bit much to infer from that little bit of info. You could be right, but there are any number of alternative scenarios. I don't really see how one could dominate a scuffle but lose an arm, though. That's why I wonder if it was fair in the sense that Zephyr knew Doflamingo's powers, defended himself as well as he could and all that jazz but just wasn't strong enough to stop it from happening. Cause otherwise it could just be a Luffy vs. Caesar type of situation.


----------



## Louis-954 (Nov 8, 2012)

> ^^That's really a bit much to infer from that little bit of info. You  could be right, but there are any number of alternative scenarios.


Yeah, don't mind me, I'm just brainstorming.



> I don't really see how one could dominate a scuffle but lose an arm, though.


Like this.


----------



## Coruscation (Nov 8, 2012)

But Toriko was much weaker than Tommyrod.

The better example would have been when Tommy loses his own arm later, but... that would be a case of "underestimated his opponent". Not strictly unfair, but something that wouldn't have happened if he went all out.


----------



## Louis-954 (Nov 8, 2012)

Well, hopefully we get more info about it soon from either the movie or Doflamingo himself. I'm really curious myself.


----------



## Coruscation (Nov 8, 2012)

That fight is one of the best I've ever read, by the way.


----------



## Louis-954 (Nov 8, 2012)

Yeah same  I haven't read many shounen fights that were more entertaining than Toriko vs. Tommy. Hoping to see Round 2 at the Cooking Festival..

I really want to know because the Doflamingo that Prime Zephyr fought wasn't even a Shichibukai yet and Dofla has no doubt grown stronger since his inception into the Shichibukai ranks.


----------



## Big Mom (Nov 8, 2012)

Why would he become stronger? No one really challenges him anymore, so it isn't like he is fighting.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Nov 8, 2012)

I wonder if they'll throw a curve ball and have the Shichibukai be someone other than Dofla


----------



## Coruscation (Nov 8, 2012)

It is possible that Zephyr actually became stronger afterwards though due to gaining that seastone arm. Sort of how Kid losing his arm but using metal in its place will most likely have made him more powerful rather than less.


----------



## Soca (Nov 8, 2012)

KazeYama said:


> Boa Hancock cut his arm off...with love.



let this happen


----------



## Lord Melkor (Nov 8, 2012)

Wow, a lot of excitement about this movie. I doubt that plot points about Z will be resolved in the manga, he seems to be the movie only character.

And Doflamingo is likely current saga villain, he is more likely to be Vista or Jozu level than Admiral level (which will still make his defeat look very impressive).


----------



## Hellblazer (Nov 8, 2012)

could the shichibukai be someone from before the time of the current ones????if that is possible then ill be severly dissappointed...this dofla hype has really increased my attention!


----------



## BadassTaisouIsBadass (Nov 9, 2012)

xtremekidx said:


> *could the shichibukai be someone from before the time of the current ones????*if that is possible then ill be severly dissappointed...this dofla hype has really increased my attention!



No, lol. The Shichibukai is one of the present ones.


----------



## Extravlad (Nov 9, 2012)

Kizaru > Z is confirmed?


----------



## Big Mom (Nov 9, 2012)

No. Z is old and apparently ill. Yet he could still fight against Kizaru. It was the Dyna Stone that knocked him out.


----------



## vanhellsing (Nov 9, 2012)

KazeYama said:


> Boa Hancock cut his arm off...with love.



this has 0 % of happening (even if I am wrong , its bullshit especially in this manga)


----------



## Big Mom (Nov 9, 2012)

^ Pretty sure that was a joke


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 9, 2012)

That New World location called "EndPoint" do you guys think that location is where the isle of Raftel is??


----------



## Louis-954 (Nov 9, 2012)

I don't think so, Raftel must be beyond it.


----------



## Navy Scribe (Nov 9, 2012)

Wow,really good stuff,all we need is a few references to the events In the movie and it would crush that argument.So basically Kizaru was fine from a sub island level explosion,and Z basically soaked/tanked it?


----------



## Louis-954 (Nov 9, 2012)

Exactly, but it one shotted him. He was unconscious until Chopper attended to him.


----------



## Zyrax (Nov 9, 2012)

Hmm this proves that dofla is a top tier, not Admiral Yonko top tier but Jozu Vista Marco top tier, So Luffy will become top tier after this saga?


----------



## Navy Scribe (Nov 9, 2012)

Hmm, I thought it was the Dyna stone that Koed him


----------



## Shinthia (Nov 9, 2012)

Cant wait for this


----------



## EMUNOPLA (Nov 10, 2012)

One Piece Episode of luffy ~ Hand Island Adventure " Trailer 2 "


----------



## SunRise (Nov 10, 2012)

*Monkey D Zyrax*, 





> Hmm this proves that dofla is a top tier


Its obvious, man. 

P.S. Marco, Vista - still shit tier.


----------



## Zyrax (Nov 10, 2012)

VioletHood said:


> *Monkey D Zyrax*,
> Its obvious, man.
> 
> P.S. Marco, Vista - still shit tier.


Oh u mean dat kind of top tier, its great because luffy is going to become roger lvl by eos and the gap between marco and roger is big


----------



## SunRise (Nov 10, 2012)

*Monkey D Zyrax*
No no no - he is top tier in right sence and casually pawns admirals along with yonkos and other shit like Kumas as well 
P.S. No jokes. But probably not casually.


----------



## Sherlōck (Nov 10, 2012)

Anyone knows when *Chapter Z* will be out?


----------



## Edward Newgate (Nov 10, 2012)

Dastan said:


> Anyone knows when *Chapter Z* will be out?


If I'm not mistaken, issue 49 in 2009 announced that chapter 0 will be published in issue 53. That's 4 weeks apart.

So my guess is that in about 5 weeks we'll have the chapter, it falls on the issue that comes right before the movie's premiere on the 15th of December. Which means we might have the chapter as soon as the 5th of December.


----------



## Fomor214 (Nov 10, 2012)

I cant wait for the chapter and Movie


*Spoiler*: __ 



Also welcome to the cripple club Aokiji


----------



## Sherlōck (Nov 10, 2012)

Edward Newgate said:


> If I'm not mistaken, issue 49 in 2009 announced that chapter 0 will be published in issue 53. That's 4 weeks apart.
> 
> So my guess is that in about 5 weeks we'll have the chapter, it falls on the issue that comes right before the movie's premiere on the 15th of December. Which means we might have the chapter as soon as the 5th of December.



Thanks for the info. Can't wait for it.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Nov 10, 2012)

This movie is going to be BOSS..

It's going to shit all over Road To Ninja..


----------



## Louis-954 (Nov 10, 2012)

^ Lol I have been saying that for months.


----------



## Jayden300 (Nov 10, 2012)

wish I lived in Japan I can't wait to see this movie.


----------



## Araragi (Nov 10, 2012)

has this been posted yet?


----------



## Soca (Nov 10, 2012)

new trailer should be out soon apparently also lol luffy


----------



## Louis-954 (Nov 10, 2012)

Bad ass!! Can't wait.


----------



## Soca (Nov 10, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]wPnMtkeZsb8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Louis-954 (Nov 10, 2012)

Love seeing Z blow Kizaru away lol.


----------



## Soca (Nov 10, 2012)

couple pages ago


----------



## Re:Make (Nov 10, 2012)

Marcelle.B said:


> couple pages ago



ok my bad ...


----------



## Re:Make (Nov 10, 2012)

One Piece Film Z 7-11 commercial ... Wonder if its posted before again lol...


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 10, 2012)

lol Kizaru being blown away and now that commercial.


----------



## Louis-954 (Nov 10, 2012)

YOHIO, you're about a week behind. xD


----------



## Jaga (Nov 11, 2012)

Two new TV commercials released! One is on Ain and the other on Bins, but there is new footage of Luffy and Z too!


----------



## Big Mom (Nov 11, 2012)

This is so....AWESOME! Kizaru getting owned...!


----------



## Navy Scribe (Nov 11, 2012)

Marcelle.B said:


> [YOUTUBE]wPnMtkeZsb8[/YOUTUBE]





It's only a matter of time until the real deal 

Edit: Also I love Bin's voice, it's so awesome, now he's a real ninja(if you know what i mean:snicker)


----------



## Re:Make (Nov 11, 2012)

Louis-954 said:


> YOHIO, you're about a week behind. xD



Cus I was in the OL like everyday. Seldom pass by here. Lol


----------



## Soca (Nov 11, 2012)

Jaga said:


> Two new TV commercials released! One is on Ain and the other on Bins, but there is new footage of Luffy and Z too!



the people on that page get trolled hella easy lol


----------



## Sherlōck (Nov 11, 2012)

Marcelle.B said:


> [YOUTUBE]wPnMtkeZsb8[/YOUTUBE]



Is there any other source to watch this except Youtube? Its blocked in my country.


----------



## Soca (Nov 11, 2012)

try this


----------



## Sherlōck (Nov 11, 2012)

Marcelle.B said:


> try this



Awesome Thanks.


----------



## Admiral Kizaru (Nov 11, 2012)

Louis-954 said:


> Love seeing Z blow Kizaru away lol.






Looks like I defend the attack with my "Ama no Murakumo"


----------



## Sentomaru (Nov 11, 2012)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> This is so....AWESOME! *Kizaru getting owned...!*




Z uses the force of the Dyna Stone which apparently is said to be comparable to the ancient weapons. Z isn't stronger than Kizaru nor does he own him. 

This scene is most likely part of their short skirmish in the Navy Base where Z ends up blowing everything to pieces with his Dyna Stone.

Still, am I the only one who completely dislikes all the bullshit that's going on in this movie? Secret Marine trump cards that are comparable to the ancient weapons, Kizaru struggling against a villain that's losing to Luffy, random ass-pull hype for Doflamingo, terribly unfitting soundtrack, but hey it's written by Avril Lavigne.    

I'll be completely honest, this movie's only a hairbreadth away of ruining my One Piece fandom (i.e. my trust in Oda). Such a sellout crap. Far worse than Strong World.


----------



## Shinthia (Nov 11, 2012)

I love Avril . Specially for her looks


----------



## Admiral Hakuryō (Nov 11, 2012)

Baron Tamago said:


> Z uses the force of the Dyna Stone which apparently is said to be comparable to the ancient weapons. Z isn't stronger than Kizaru nor does he own him.
> 
> This scene is most likely part of their short skirmish in the Navy Base where Z ends up blowing everything to pieces with his Dyna Stone.
> 
> ...


Don't watch it then. Very simple.

Lol @ it ruining your view on One Piece


----------



## Yulwei (Nov 11, 2012)

All it does for me is reiterate the fact that the manga will always be the best place to get the experience of One Piece


----------



## Cheeky (Nov 11, 2012)

Looking at Strong World and Z, I would prefer it if Oda had just saved these ideas for the manga.


----------



## Big Mom (Nov 11, 2012)

Baron Tamago said:


> Z uses the force of the Dyna Stone which apparently is said to be comparable to the ancient weapons. Z isn't stronger than Kizaru nor does he own him.



While this is true, the power levels of the two are close. But Z is old.



> Still, am I the only one who completely dislikes all the bullshit that's going on in this movie? Secret Marine trump cards that are comparable to the ancient weapons, Kizaru struggling against a villain that's losing to Luffy, random ass-pull hype for Doflamingo, terribly unfitting soundtrack, but hey it's written by Avril Lavigne.
> 
> I'll be completely honest, this movie's only a hairbreadth away of ruining my One Piece fandom (i.e. my trust in Oda). Such a sellout crap. Far worse than Strong World.



I like how you think you know how to write a story better. Don't judge it until you watch the whole thing. And as you said, Z used the Dyna Stone against Kizaru, he didn't against Luffy. Plus Z beats Luffy so there's that. Plus apparently Z is sick and dying so he would be weaker throughout the course of the movie.


----------



## Sherlōck (Nov 11, 2012)

Admiral Kizaru said:


> Looks like I defend the attack with my "Ama no Murakumo"



Nope. You got blasted away but seems like you survived cause you are a logia.


----------



## Navy Scribe (Nov 11, 2012)

Good God man,the song isn't really that much to complain about,respectively shut that crap down,it could be much worse.


----------



## Big Mom (Nov 11, 2012)

I love the song


----------



## Devil Child (Nov 11, 2012)

I will enjoy the movie for what it is. Shouldnt take it too seriously. Until Oda will show the Admirals, Coby, Helmeppo etc. in the manga, all scenes in the movie shouldnt be seen as canon.


----------



## Kid (Nov 11, 2012)

Please leave the forum 

blackminato


----------



## Eri (Nov 11, 2012)

> Still, am I the only one who completely dislikes all the bullshit that's going on in this movie? Secret Marine trump cards that are comparable to the ancient weapons, Kizaru struggling against a villain that's losing to Luffy, random ass-pull hype for Doflamingo, terribly unfitting soundtrack, but hey it's written by Avril Lavigne.
> 
> I'll be completely honest, this movie's only a hairbreadth away of ruining my One Piece fandom (i.e. my trust in Oda). Such a sellout crap. Far worse than Strong World.



If you ever thought Doflamingo wasn't going to be a serious threat, then you're an idiot. And sorry, at this point, everybody who is going tofight with Luffy toe to toe will be able to at least put up a bit of a fight against an Admiral.

Why is the Marine weapon unbelievable? They know that there are three incredibly dangerous weapons out there, why wouldn't they try to make something that could counter that?

If you have a problem with the Kizaru / Z fight because of the Luffy / Z fight, then you haven't read the spoilers properly.

So you don't like Avril Lavigne? Okay. A lot of people, especially in Japan, do. Fine.


They are making movies anyhow. Hell of a lot better if they are interesting.


----------



## BadassTaisouIsBadass (Nov 11, 2012)

Only in this place can you read posts talking about how the new movie is a sellout without said poster/s having watched said movie yet.


----------



## Canute87 (Nov 11, 2012)

You know people can just NOT watch the movie if they don't want things to screw up their views.


----------



## BadassTaisouIsBadass (Nov 11, 2012)

^FUCKING EXACTLY.

I'm definitely not the one who's gonna miss out on the amazing as fuck animation, artwork and entertaining as hell fights. The plot sounds a-OK too.


----------



## Renegade Knight (Nov 12, 2012)

Baron Tamago said:


> Z uses the force of the Dyna Stone which apparently is said to be comparable to the ancient weapons. Z isn't stronger than Kizaru nor does he own him.
> 
> This scene is most likely part of their short skirmish in the Navy Base where Z ends up blowing everything to pieces with his Dyna Stone.
> 
> ...



ck

I like how you're taking a non-canon movie so damn seriously.


----------



## Hellblazer (Nov 12, 2012)

to people complaining about avril's song.....imagine luffy vs z with BABY(justin beiber) playing in the background....


----------



## BadassTaisouIsBadass (Nov 12, 2012)

^You know that's not a good argument at all, don't you?

Anyway, the guy who went to see the film preview translated the 2nd half of the movie spoiler.

Dem's major spoilers btw-


*Spoiler*: __ 




Aokiji meets straw hat pirates, and tells them about the background
 of Z and what the End Point is. According to Aokiji, Z plans to end
 the great pirate era by blasting the three End Points (huge magma reservoir)
 in New World.

 The existence of End Points is known to people as fake.
 Only high-ranking officials of World Government and Marine
 know it is true.

 Garp tells Coby and Helmeppo about Z.

 Z's real name is Admiral "Black Arm" Zephr. His wife and child
 were killed by a pirate. This made him add to hatred to pirates.
 Afterward, very strong pirate (devil fruit user) cut his arm off
 and annihilated his military units except Ein and Bins.

 When the pirate joined Shichibukai, Z was displeased at Government and
 left Marine. Coby trembles at the power of the pirate who cut off arm of
 admiral.

 Luffy confronts Z in the desert of the island, but he is
 neutralized by a bullet of sea stone.

 Z picks the straw hat up and proposes to destoroy the straw hat
 and great pirate era. Luffy naturally gets angry, but he is
 knocked out by the strong attack such as smasher tornado. 
 Z destroys the End Point of this island. 

 Aokiji meets the straw hat pirates and gives them the eternal
 pose of the Period Island (last island).

 The straw hat pirates venture into the Period island changing
 their costumes. Franky backs up. Luffy runs towrads Z in a bee-line.
 Zoro and Sanji begin to fight against Ein and Binz.

 Luffy arrives at Z. Final battle begins. Luffy succeeds to destroy
 smasher by indenting sea stone.(smasher consists of sea stone). Z's
 sunglasses are falling from his face. Z begins to show a vivid face.

 Aokiji secretly watches the fight and says "Zephr-sensei is coming
 back..."

 A fierce fight continues, but finally Z tumbles down running out of
 physical strength because of his age.

 Luffy barely wins the fight, but Kizaru and about six vice-admirals,
 who intend to exterminate Luffy and Z, conftont them.
 Z volunteeers to prevent the enemies. Aokiji lets gigantic ice block
 appear between Z and Luffy.

 Z thanks to Aokiji "Kuzan...you makes my place to die" and rushes
 toward the Marines.

 Kizaru says "Farewell, Zephr-sensei", and mercilessly shoots Yasakani
 no Magatama to Z. Z rushes to Kizaru shouting "Borsalinooooo!!".
 Vice-admiral Doberman is crying quietly. Z suffers the damage of
 Yasaakani no Magatama, but he keeps his feet. 

 "I'll give you the last lesson!!"

 Straw hat pirates leave the island showing mixed feelings.

 Aokiji encourages Ein and Bins who are crying in front of the grave of Z.

 【Last scene】 The name of Z derives from the "hero" that Z played in his
 childhood.

 I'm sorry for my poor English.




All I can say is :WOW :WOW :WOW :WOW

My hype meter's totally broken now. Also the guy says this movie is way better than Strong World. 

cr. *sandman* @ AP Forums


----------



## Iskandar (Nov 12, 2012)

This looks awesome. 
The final scene seems really epic.


----------



## Louis-954 (Nov 12, 2012)

Z doesn't seem like a terrible guy at all. Good shit.


----------



## Louis-954 (Nov 12, 2012)

How Ain's ability works.



> Nami, Chopper and Robin were very cute.
> 
> Nami, Chopper, Robin, and Brook are rejuvenated 12 years by the skill of  modo-modo fruit. Each time Ein touches the enemy, the age of the enemy  goes back 12 years. When the rejuvenated ages go over the real age, the  enemy disappears from the world.
> 
> When Zoro stuns Ein, they go back to the real age in peace.


Pretty broken ability.


----------



## VanzZz (Nov 12, 2012)

Would be pretty baws if Ain and Bin joins Kuzan


----------



## Louis-954 (Nov 12, 2012)

Momonga,  Strawberry, Yamakaji, and Doberman are four of the six Vice-Admirals sent along with Kizaru to defeat Z according to the spoiler provider. Says he forgot the names of the other two but I'm willing to bet one was Onigumo. If this is true then peoples(including me) predictions about Onigumo and Doberman filling the vacant Admiral seats are wrong.

Oh and for you folks who need confirmation about every little thing Z DOES use Haki against Luffy and Kizaru.


----------



## God Movement (Nov 12, 2012)

That's a pretty big surprise


----------



## Soca (Nov 12, 2012)

well damn


----------



## Louis-954 (Nov 12, 2012)

Well it's still possible that Akainu simply hasn't filled the seats yet and they will be promoted soon I guess.


----------



## Louis-954 (Nov 12, 2012)

from Sandman of AP. The guy who saw the movie. 



> "Meteor strike" is an intensive kick in the air resembling "concasse". Bins crashes into the ground.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Nov 12, 2012)

Dammit Oda why couldn't this be in the manga?


----------



## Kishido (Nov 12, 2012)

I knew Meteor Strike would be some Concasse move... AWESOME SANJI IS AWESOME


----------



## Soca (Nov 12, 2012)

I guess, oh here's a gif of her power



you guys think bonneys power works the same way? It;d make sense the only difference would be she can turn people both young and old instead of young


----------



## Louis-954 (Nov 12, 2012)

Well Ains ability appears to be limited to 12yr increments and can completely erase you from existence if your age limit is exceeded. I'm going to go out on a limb and say Bonney's fruit is more flexible, she can control the exact age and she can't erase them from existence. Bonney's fruit also works on herself and may not require direct contact since she fucked over all those Marines seemingly the same time and from a distance.

I wonder why Ain didn't make Z younger? Restore him to his prime and shit? Might have been able to rape Luffy and Kizaru then.


----------



## Devil Child (Nov 12, 2012)

A bit disappointed that nearly half of the crew are useless now... well, we dont know when it will happen but I guess it will happen with Ain first appearance with the crew which should happen in the middle of the movie.


----------



## Kirito (Nov 12, 2012)

Shit, why no Franky into a child?

FUCK FUCK FUCK ODA WHY


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Nov 12, 2012)

Kinda lame how ains fruit is so similar to bonney's. dont remember two fruits ever being so close to each other.

Bins uses mokuton? lol.

Z sounds like a cool villain, but his design is still lame as shit. really hope it wasnt doflamingo that cut his arm off though. and how the hell did he get the name 'black arm'?

and what exactly do the rest of the strawhats do during the final fight? just look cool in their new outfits?


----------



## Soca (Nov 12, 2012)

pretty much they probably fight a couple fodder and that's it.


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Nov 12, 2012)

does z have a crew? i thought ains and bins where all thats left but i might have missed something.


----------



## Soca (Nov 12, 2012)

based on the description given to us it seems like ain and binz are the only 2 relevant ones in his crew and they're passed off to zoro and sanji, the rest of his crew are foot soldiers.


----------



## Kid (Nov 12, 2012)

Is Sanji fightning the woman?


----------



## Soca (Nov 12, 2012)

no zoro is 

*Spoiler*: __ 



and apparently he doesn't finish her off


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Nov 12, 2012)

i dont see any weapons on ains. does zorro just stomp her?


----------



## Kid (Nov 12, 2012)

Marcelle.B said:


> no zoro is
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



I think that's better 

Mostly Sanji fights the woman and has to hold back.


----------



## Soca (Nov 12, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



from the summary it says the monster trio struggled against their opponents in the beginning and in the last match zoro uses some new technique that showed some kinda blue tiger behind him


----------



## Opaste (Nov 12, 2012)

Louis-954 said:


> Well Ains ability appears to be limited to 12yr increments and can completely erase you from existence if your age limit is exceeded. I'm going to go out on a limb and say Bonney's fruit is more flexible, she can control the exact age and she can't erase them from existence. Bonney's fruit also works on herself and may not require direct contact since she fucked over all those Marines seemingly the same time and from a distance.
> 
> I wonder why Ain didn't make Z younger? Restore him to his prime and shit? Might have been able to rape Luffy and Kizaru then.



For some reason I've always had this feeling that Bonney's fruit could belong to the same "category" of Paramecias as Noro Noro and Mero Mero. Some Paramecias just seem to have similar traits to each other (such as Mr3's Wax, Kalifa's Soap and Magellan's Poison, all three fruits are based on emitting a liquid-like substance which then either hardens, drains the target's power or poisons the target respectively), and if Bonney's fruit turned out to be based on shooting beams of mystical energy which then ages or de-ages the target, it would fit in nicely with Foxy's Noro Noro and Hancock's Mero Mero (all 3 DFs would be shooting beams which cause physical or metaphysical changes in the target: one freezes you in time, the other turns you to stone, and the third could turn you younger or older)

Just my personal pet-theory really


----------



## Kid (Nov 12, 2012)

Zoro confirmed for jinchuuriki


----------



## Navy Scribe (Nov 12, 2012)

^Lol

Well what about the Pacifista,will the crew be encountering it


----------



## Soca (Nov 12, 2012)

franky destroys an army of them with general franky and lasers.....


----------



## Kishido (Nov 12, 2012)

Meteor Strike > Everything


----------



## Hellblazer (Nov 12, 2012)

i am gonna break my rule which i have kept until the latest ova with nami and actually watch this in raw as soon as it is available...


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 12, 2012)

I hope The Revolutionaries are involved on the next movie.


----------



## Navy Scribe (Nov 12, 2012)

Marcelle.B said:


> franky destroys an army of them with general franky and lasers.....



Lolwut? Are you kidding me?


----------



## Kishido (Nov 12, 2012)

BTW more by sandman


*Spoiler*: __ 





> I forgot to insert this article before Luffy confronted Z in the desert.Sorry.
> 
> Aokiji sings "Sea knows the beginning of the world.
> Sea knows the ending of the world."
> ...





> Akainu appears as a silhouette. He says to the marines,"Exterminate Z!"
> 
> I heard both of the theme song of Avril Lavigne at the ending.
> 
> The length of the movie is shorter than Strong World, but is much more exciting for me. Especially, the opening by Yasutaka Nakata and the last battle is epic.





> Robin and Brook got one hit, too.
> 18 year old Robin is so cute. When Usopp tells her that
> you don't need to go back to your real age, Robin immediately clutches him.
> Brook insists that he become younger, but nobody notices...





> No, Luffy didn't use Red Hawk and Elephant Gatling in the movie.


----------



## Navy Scribe (Nov 12, 2012)

Hmmm,I am curious as to what the trailer will be like and also

 18y Robin


----------



## Devil Child (Nov 12, 2012)

a harsh reaction from Robin. She was an aggressive one when she was 18 lol


----------



## Kid (Nov 12, 2012)

Aokiji


----------



## Navy Scribe (Nov 12, 2012)

@celebpoison
What's up with your sig man?


----------



## Death Certificate (Nov 12, 2012)

xtremekidx said:


> i am gonna break my rule which i have kept until the latest ova with nami and actually watch this in raw as soon as it is available...



Same here
10Char


----------



## Soca (Nov 12, 2012)

lol@ usopp

watch some people pair them up now


----------



## Devil Child (Nov 12, 2012)

Navy Scribe said:


> @celebpoison
> What's up with your sig man?



i know, right? 



Sugar. said:


> He's an ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)



Humour isnt well seen here, i guess.

EDIT: thanks for neg <3


----------



## B Rabbit (Nov 12, 2012)

I can't wait till the Volume comes out. Let's me know what in this movie is canon or not.


----------



## Kishido (Nov 12, 2012)

Do remember people what Concasse is

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_qdYsSGSzUU[/YOUTUBE]

Now this + Diable Jambe/Improved Human Tourch Version + Skywalk > Everything

If he ads haki as well... than fuck you


----------



## Sherlōck (Nov 12, 2012)

> No, Luffy didn't use Red Hawk and Elephant Gatling in the movie.



Not big fan of EGG but he should have used Red Hawk.


----------



## Coruscation (Nov 12, 2012)

It's great that he didn't use Red Hawk. The move's impressiveness and emotional resonance will become diluted if Oda has him use it too often.


----------



## Kishido (Nov 12, 2012)

Meteo Strike > Red Hawk and everything else after all


----------



## Big Mom (Nov 12, 2012)

Z still seems like a bad guy


----------



## Cheeky (Nov 12, 2012)

Marcelle.B said:


> franky destroys an army of them with general franky and lasers.....



Cutty Flam!


----------



## Kanki (Nov 12, 2012)

I know this will have been asked before but I don't want to go looking incase I find spoilers. 

Anyone have an idea on when this will be subbed?


----------



## MartyMcFly1 (Nov 12, 2012)

This movie is gonna be tight. I personally take everything that Oda writes as canon, but I can see why many don't think the movies should be included. I just don't see why Oda would write script containing characters in the universe and not count it. Before Strong World came out didn't he say something like "_I'm going to use my special ability to alter the storyline..._" That says to me that he considers it canon.

I sort of have a problem with Ain and Bin. Z and Shiki were so cool but their subordinates were not at all. I wish Zoro and Sanji got to fight some cool opponents in these movies. Hopefully in the next one Oda writes.



Kakashi Is God said:


> I know this will have been asked before but I don't want to go looking incase I find spoilers.
> 
> Anyone have an idea on when this will be subbed?



If I had to guess I would say around next July.


----------



## opofft (Nov 12, 2012)

Oda didn't write this but. 
So is Z confirmed to be strong as pre-ts admirals?
Does that mean Luffy can beat one and Jay-Jay was right?


----------



## Louis-954 (Nov 12, 2012)

> So is Z confirmed to be strong as pre-ts admirals?


No it's been confirmed that Z has lost power due to his arm being cut off and aging. He's not as strong as he used to be.



> Does that mean Luffy can beat one and Jay-Jay was right?


No, it means Luffy can just *barely* beat someone who is in-between Vice-Admiral and Admiral Level after that person has fought Kizaru, the Monster Trio, and then Luffy alone twice more.


----------



## Canute87 (Nov 12, 2012)

Louis-954 said:


> Momonga,  Strawberry, Yamakaji, and Doberman are four of the six Vice-Admirals sent along with Kizaru to defeat Z according to the spoiler provider. Says he forgot the names of the other two but I'm willing to bet one was Onigumo. If this is true then peoples(including me) predictions *about Onigumo and Doberman filling the vacant Admiral seats are wrong.*
> 
> Oh and for you folks who need confirmation about every little thing Z DOES use Haki against Luffy and Kizaru.



See what did i tell you. They are too damn ugly to become admirals.


----------



## Louis-954 (Nov 12, 2012)

> See what did i tell you. They are too damn ugly to become admirals.


Doubt that has anything to do with it lol.


----------



## Louis-954 (Nov 12, 2012)

I'm still holding out hope for them to be promoted.


----------



## Soca (Nov 12, 2012)

my dude


----------



## Snowless (Nov 12, 2012)

Louis-954 said:


> Momonga,  Strawberry, Yamakaji, and Doberman are four of the six Vice-Admirals sent along with Kizaru to defeat Z according to the spoiler provider. Says he forgot the names of the other two but I'm willing to bet one was Onigumo. If this is true then peoples(including me) predictions about Onigumo and Doberman filling the vacant Admiral seats are wrong.
> 
> Oh and for you folks who need confirmation about every little thing Z DOES use Haki against Luffy and Kizaru.



Damn. Momonga should be an admiral. He showed the most personality out of the vices, from what I recall.

And you're just assuming; Onigumo could still be an admiral. He'd fit in with Akainu's philosophy, nicely.


----------



## MartyMcFly1 (Nov 12, 2012)

If Doflamingo really did cut off Z's arm and defeat him, it does sort of seem like Oda is hinting that Doflamingo is Luffy's next major foe.


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 12, 2012)

Liking Z's chick more and more from what i'm reading.


----------



## BadassTaisouIsBadass (Nov 13, 2012)

Louis-954 said:


> No it's been confirmed that Z has lost power due to his arm being cut off and aging. He's not as strong as he used to be.
> 
> No, it means Luffy can just *barely* beat someone who is in-between Vice-Admiral and Admiral Level after that person has fought Kizaru, the Monster Trio, and then Luffy alone twice more.



And someone who's been considerably weakened by age.


----------



## Coruscation (Nov 13, 2012)

Last I heard, Z still fights Kizaru in the movie and they are pretty well matched so he's still up there in power. Obviously he would almost certainly lose to one of the three Admirals but it seems evident that he is definitely not fodder to them.

Let's just wait to see what it all looks like before coming to conclusions, though.


----------



## ShAmBL35 (Nov 13, 2012)

END GAME the straw hats need to be more ruthless, blood thirsty and barbaric/savage and are fighting for SERIOUS REVENGE/AVENGING A CREWmates death 
i want to see end game/near end game zoro to slughter shuryu and then cut his arms and legs off and then look down on him with that demon smile and his bandana on.
Sanji should stub his ciggarette on an oppponent that really pissed him off ( probs near end game or end game) and then step on his head and then crush it , blood everywhere and his shoes covered in blood.
Luffy should have a full arnament haki mode and he gets bb on the floor and just pounds him viciously into the ground then throws him into the sea

They will only do this cause BB's crew has already pissed luffy of so much (Ace) and they will probs do something in the future to really tick the Straw hats off, perhaps kill someone in the crew (im guessing brook).


----------



## Devil Child (Nov 13, 2012)

ShAmBL35 said:


> END GAME the straw hats need to be more ruthless, blood thirsty and barbaric/savage and are fighting for SERIOUS REVENGE/AVENGING A CREWmates death
> i want to see end game/near end game zoro to slughter shuryu and then cut his arms and legs off and then look down on him with that demon smile and his bandana on.
> Sanji should stub his ciggarette on an oppponent that really pissed him off ( probs near end game or end game) and then step on his head and then crush it , blood everywhere and his shoes covered in blood.
> Luffy should have a full arnament haki mode and he gets bb on the floor and just pounds him viciously into the ground then throws him into the sea
> ...



That wont happen.


----------



## Typhon (Nov 13, 2012)

Yet again Akainu being the rash bastard he is. Instead of saying "Capture Z and stop him from using the stone!", he issues the order "Exterminate Z". 

That asshole needs to die.


----------



## Kanki (Nov 13, 2012)

Snowless11 said:


> Damn. Momonga should be an admiral. He showed the most personality out of the vices, from what I recall.
> 
> And you're just assuming; Onigumo could still be an admiral. He'd fit in with Akainu's philosophy, nicely.



Momonga was the guy that didn't really want to mess with Hancock right?

No way in hell should he be an Admiral.


----------



## Kid (Nov 13, 2012)

The only Vice Admiral who should become Admiral is

Onigumo.

The others are ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## Coruscation (Nov 13, 2012)

We already saw in the manga (one of the first post-timeskip chapters nonetheless) that Momonga is still the head of G-1, like he seemed to be before the timeskip (since "G-1" was part of his code).


----------



## Soca (Nov 13, 2012)

Omnation said:


> Yet again Akainu being the rash bastard he is. Instead of saying "Capture Z and stop him from using the stone!", he issues the order "Exterminate Z".
> 
> That asshole needs to die.



killing is better


----------



## Edward Newgate (Nov 13, 2012)

Coruscation said:


> We already saw in the manga (one of the first post-timeskip chapters nonetheless) that Momonga is still the head of G-1, like he seemed to be before the timeskip (since "G-1" was part of his code).


Oh, nice. Never noticed that detail.

"G-1 00660", the 660 is probably referring to the number of marines stationed there, perhaps?


----------



## BadassTaisouIsBadass (Nov 13, 2012)

One Piece Film Z Projection Mapping Show, contains lots of new footage from the movie.



New footage starts around the 4 minute mark. 

cr. *XMURADX* @ AP Forums and *MIRACLEPHOTOS* @ YT


----------



## Kirito (Nov 13, 2012)

Why is there no trailer yet?


----------



## Urouge (Nov 13, 2012)

Sugar. said:


> The only Vice Admiral who should become Admiral is
> 
> Onigumo.
> 
> The others are ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).



The only worthy candidate is bogart s the others are not as good


----------



## Snowless (Nov 14, 2012)

Kakashi Is God said:


> Momonga was the guy that didn't really want to mess with Hancock right?
> 
> No way in hell should he be an Admiral.



No reason why he couldn't have gotten substantially stronger over the skip and still have been a relatively weaker admiral with which the Straw Hats could deal before the stronger ones.

He just had his personality showcased more than most, and if nothing ever happens with him, I feel it's wasted potential. I like his character.


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Nov 14, 2012)

Urouge said:


> The only worthy candidate is bogart s the others are not as good



this man speaks the truth. he could even be based on an actor (humphrey bogart) like the other admirals.
he'd be pretty awesome as an admiral.


----------



## Silver (Nov 14, 2012)

I can't wait for this movie to come out and break japan world records.


----------



## Urouge (Nov 14, 2012)

cbark42 said:


> this man speaks the truth. he could even be based on an actor (humphrey bogart) like the other admirals.
> he'd be pretty awesome as an admiral.



he's actually based on bogart the actor. he's also a swordsman. he could be zoro's opponent during the war .


----------



## Kid (Nov 14, 2012)

Bogart 

Forgot him


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Nov 14, 2012)

Coruscation said:


> We already saw in the manga *(one of the first post-timeskip chapters nonetheless) that Momonga is still the head of G-1, like* he seemed to be before the timeskip (since "G-1" was part of his code).



Which chapter was this exactly.


----------



## Soca (Nov 14, 2012)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> Which chapter was this exactly.





what's funny is how the anime totally fucked up this scene and made it some random marine


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Nov 14, 2012)

Marcelle.B said:


> what's funny is how the anime totally fucked up this scene and made it some random marine



Ok i remember this scene my problem was that i did not recognize him lol. Thought he was a random marine.


----------



## EMUNOPLA (Nov 16, 2012)

this is for episode of luffy


----------



## Black Mirror (Nov 16, 2012)

This movie has to be released world wide  I hope some kind of miracle happens.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Nov 16, 2012)

Who's the two-face?


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 16, 2012)

I wouldnt be surprised if the new Admirals are newly unintroduced characters. 

All of the Vice Admirals pre-skip were really not amazing and I just cant help but feel unimpressed. And do you guys really wanna see a Spider and a Doberman zoan user to be admirals? LMAO. Thats so cheesy as hell and those kind of villains are cliche fodder material in most mangas.


----------



## Kid (Nov 16, 2012)

Gilgamesh said:


> Who's the two-face?



Kaido         .


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 16, 2012)

Sugar. said:


> Kaido         .



Says who?


----------



## Kid (Nov 16, 2012)

I'm fucking joking

What's up with everyone these days


----------



## Stannis (Nov 16, 2012)

Sugar. said:


> I'm fucking joking
> 
> What's up with everyone these days



OL is serious business


----------



## B Rabbit (Nov 16, 2012)

Mention a Yonkou, shit gets real in the OL.


----------



## HaxHax (Nov 16, 2012)

This isn't OL.


----------



## Ender (Nov 16, 2012)

OP forums is itself a serious place


----------



## Imback48 (Nov 17, 2012)

New trailer

Taken from apforums

Thanks sandman



Youtube link

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vafyIWnxa50&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Yulwei (Nov 17, 2012)

That's a good trailer as it made me give more of a damn about the villain than I previously did


----------



## Gilgamesh (Nov 17, 2012)

Cool trailer, Z looks boss

Dat younger Whitebeard


----------



## Kishido (Nov 17, 2012)

Fucking movie will be epic... Now I know why it won't be released overseas. it would overshadow Twilight and all the other shitty movies... Oda would probably win all Oscars as well

BTW
Young WB


----------



## FreshTooth (Nov 17, 2012)

My video, subscribe please


----------



## Hakan Erkan (Nov 17, 2012)

LOL..Franky looks like one of the village people.


----------



## Soca (Nov 17, 2012)

made some gifs

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Kaido (Nov 17, 2012)

OMG FANGASM


----------



## Kirito (Nov 17, 2012)

Shit. Now I'm hyped.


----------



## Urouge (Nov 17, 2012)

best anime movie of the year


----------



## pussyking (Nov 17, 2012)

okay this is my shit right here. this is my first time seeing something about this movie but im already ready to see this shit. what is Z connection with aokiji and kizaru?


----------



## Admiral Kizaru (Nov 17, 2012)

pussyking said:


> okay this is my shit right here. this is my first time seeing something about this movie but im already ready to see this shit. what is Z connection with aokiji and kizaru?



He was the mentor to me, Kuzan and Sakazuki.


----------



## pussyking (Nov 17, 2012)

holy shit what! this is some important shit right here! why hasn't he been shown in the manga yet with such an important role?!?!??


----------



## Shiyojin (Nov 17, 2012)

That trailer is legit. Saddens me even more that we will have to wait atleast 6 months before we can have it on Blu-ray/DVD but i'm sure it's going to be worth the wait.

Have to say, the Avril Lavigne songs aren't THAT bad, people just want to complain about stupid stuff.
It's not that we will hear these throughout the whole movie (atleast i hope not).

I'm just glad we are getting another movie with Strong World quality, which is absolutely fantastic.


----------



## Admiral Kizaru (Nov 17, 2012)

pussyking said:


> holy shit what! this is some important shit right here! why hasn't he been shown in the manga yet with such an important role?!?!??



Because there has been no need to show it in the manga yet. The Admirals whilst important characters aren't main characters at the moment.

Anyway it was confirmed in some of the promo information to this movie quite a while back. Check out Baron Tamago's post's somewhere earlier.


----------



## Renegade Knight (Nov 17, 2012)

Best One Piece movie trailer of all time. No exceptions.


----------



## Big Mom (Nov 17, 2012)

That trailer is awesome. This is canon, I don't care what anyone says.


----------



## KazeYama (Nov 17, 2012)

Damn if I had the money I would fly to Japan just to see this movie. 

Can't wait to see the crew fight the new Pacifista army. Although I do wonder where Z managed to get so many of them from. Apparently hacking a Pacifista isn't very difficult. 

Also Avril isn't so bad. Her version of the song is much better than Nickelback anyway.


----------



## Sablés (Nov 17, 2012)

Kizaru his ass kicked already gives this move an 8/10. Everything else is just epic as fuck.


----------



## Stringer (Nov 17, 2012)

Z sounds pretty awesome, I hope they give Kaido a similar voice. Nice trailer.


----------



## Luffyfangirl24 (Nov 17, 2012)

Each trailer man, wish it didn't take a year for movies to be subbed but at least people do them for us very nice. I'm excited for when the manga gets to these kind parts.


----------



## pussyking (Nov 17, 2012)

someone needs to record that shit.


----------



## Opaste (Nov 17, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Really makes me wonder how much of this Movie will be canon, if anything. The film seems to be full of some pretty big reveals (for example Z being the mentor of all 3 admirals) and some absolutely massive ones (The "Endpoints" are apparently some of the last islands of the New World, and seemingly the Strawhats visit at least some of them, skipping the whole damn New World in the process). It would just feel very wrong if these places are indeed canon, and were revealed to us not in the manga, but in a film. It would really spoil the sense of adventure and exploration of the strange and dangerous New World, if the Strawhats canonically just skipped right to the end of it.

And of course there is always the matter of how strong Luffy will be in the Movie versus how strong he is supposed to be in the manga. If Z can fight equally with Kizaru (and perhaps even be stronger than him), and seems to be confident he could win against Aokiji (though granted Z might have said that only in attempt to intimidate Aokiji), how exactly are we supposed to believe Luffy can keep up with him? Everything we have seen about the Power of the admirals in the manga has quite clearly implied that even after the time-skip Luffy still has a long way to go before he can stand up to any of them.

So unless Z really can only survive against an admiral due to a massive power-boost brought by the Dyna-stone, and then refuses to use it against Luffy, the film being canon would lead to massive inconsistencies.




And keep in mind that Oda didn't even write the film himself, he merely supervised the writing process and made suggestions.

That being said, I am really looking forward to the movie, it does sound like it's going to be incredibly epic  And the action scenes are apparently amazing.


----------



## Louis-954 (Nov 17, 2012)

> *And keep in mind that Oda didn't even write the film himself*, he merely supervised the writing process and made suggestions.


Uhm, yes he did.The movie was written and directly overseen by Oda.


----------



## Opaste (Nov 17, 2012)

Louis-954 said:


> Uhm, yes he did.The movie was written and directly overseen by Oda.



Are you absolutely sure about that?  It was my understanding it was written by Osamu Suzuki, someone on Arlong Park forums even translated parts of some Oda interview where Oda pointed out how he had asked Suzuki to make changes to the dialog, because there were things Luffy would never say.

But at the very least Oda did oversee the writing process, that much is true.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Nov 17, 2012)

> Really makes me wonder how much of this Movie will be canon,




*Spoiler*: __ 



None of it


----------



## Louis-954 (Nov 17, 2012)

^ So you don't believe Sengoku, Coby, and Helmeppo were promoted then.


----------



## Imback48 (Nov 17, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8B7wiydU6bI&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Jayden300 (Nov 17, 2012)

I love the way they make Gear2 look in movies, its like kaioken
and Coby looks boss


----------



## Stilzkin (Nov 17, 2012)

Louis-954 said:


> ^ So you don't believe Sengoku, Coby, and Helmeppo were promoted then.



They will be canon when Oda either states them to be true or are actually proven in the manga.

You can imagine the movies as seperate universes. Just because some things are true in both of them doesn't mean they are affecting one another.

Oda is allowed to change anything he did in this movie for the manga, from characters' stories to costume designs.


----------



## Stilzkin (Nov 17, 2012)

Louis-954 said:


> I'll never understand the mental gymnastics you people put yourselves through in order to think this way.



You mean instead of randomly picking and choosing what parts of the movie are canon and which are not?

Unless you are stating you believe the entirety of the movie is canon, which brings along a ton of its own problems, you have to admit it is easier to just say nothing in the movie is actually related to the reality of the real series.

That means even if we get a statement in the manga that says the Admirals had a mentor named Z we don't assume him to be the same guy as in this movie with the same backstory.

Just enjoy the movie as an alternate universe and don't bother trying to decide what parts of it Oda may have written only for the movie or without his involvment at all.

edit: 
Obviously it would have to occur after FI, even in an alternate universe.

Now if you are so committed about making sense of all this you have to answer whether this occured before or after PH. If it happened after you are likely to end up with a huge mess of plot conflictions. If you put it before you have to wonder why the SH talk about PH like it was their first island and why they had the fish they got from underwater when they were entering PH's waters.


----------



## Louis-954 (Nov 17, 2012)

> You mean instead of randomly picking and choosing what parts of the movie are canon and which are not?


Except I don't pick and choose because the entire thing is canon.



> Unless you are stating you believe the entirety of the movie is canon, * which brings along a ton of its own problems*, you have to admit it is  easier to just say nothing in the movie is actually related to the  reality of the real series.


It poses none. The only "issue" is the fish which is fixed by retconning one small event. Something authors do all the time to make events fit where they previously couldn't.



> That means even if we get a statement in the manga that says the  Admirals had a mentor named Z *we don't assume him to be the same guy as  in this movie with the same backstory.*


Wow..... You're hopeless. I guess in your mind Shiki is still floating around the sky somewhere and he isn't the same person he was in the movie. I bet Manga Shiki loves rainbows and unicorns.



> Just enjoy the movie as an alternate universe and don't bother trying to  decide what parts of it Oda may have written only for the movie or  without his involvment at all.


Just like with SW he wrote the whole thing and oversaw its production.

Nice job ignoring the promotional poster that states it happens after FI btw.


----------



## Stilzkin (Nov 17, 2012)

Louis-954 said:


> Except I don't pick and choose because the entire thing is canon.
> 
> 
> Nice job ignoring the promotional poster that states it happens after FI btw.



You posted before I edited my last one but I'll repost the edit:



> Obviously it would have to occur after FI, even in an alternate universe.
> 
> Now if you are so committed about making sense of all this you have to answer whether this occured before or after PH. If it happened after you are likely to end up with a huge mess of plot conflictions. If you put it before you have to wonder why the SH talk about PH like it was their first island and why they had the fish they got from underwater when they were entering PH's waters.


__________________


----------



## Louis-954 (Nov 17, 2012)

^ It's called "retcon", authors do it all the time. Which is clearly what Oda has done here otherwise he wouldn't have let them put out a promotional poster like that.

It doesn't just happen after FI, it happens IMMEDIATELY after FI according to this.


----------



## Stilzkin (Nov 17, 2012)

That's absurd and its hilarious that you act as though my method was the one which meant jumping hurdles.

Look the events of SW will never been mentioned in the manga, *ever*.

_The events of this movie _will *never* been mentioned in the manga.

None of the consequences that occur it will affect anything in the series. The only thing you have to hold on to are small things like Coby's rank being the same or the colour of Segoku's hair. Now it makes much more sense to assume these things are simply true for both universes than to say that huge things keep happening with the SH that never affect the series. Remember this is OP where even insignificant characters like Fullbody remain background characters. The movies don't even leave a single grain of dust in the series.


----------



## KazeYama (Nov 17, 2012)

Stilzkin said:


> That's absurd and its hilarious that you act as though my method was the one which meant jumping hurdles.
> 
> Look the events of SW will never been mentioned in the manga, *ever*.
> 
> ...



Well Z won't be around at the end of the movie so obviously it won't effect the manga going forward into the future, but that still doesn't discredit that this movie has more direct ties to canon than any other movie. Also the manga chapter relating to the movie hasn't been released so you can't say one way or the other these things won't be important. 

The same way chapter 0 may still have important consequences to what will happen in the future like with who was at Roger's execution. 

Also we don't know how much will be revealed about the past of the Admirals and stuff like what Aokiji has been doing and how the world has changed in the past 2 years. The movie definitely contains information that changes how the manga will be viewed even if none of the original characters remain relevant.


----------



## Louis-954 (Nov 17, 2012)

> That's absurd and its hilarious that you act as though my method was the one which meant jumping hurdles.


It is jumping hurdles to say "NO!" even in the face of direct hard evidence straight from the people producing the movie.



> Look the events of SW will never been mentioned in the manga, *ever*.


The events of Strong World fit seamlessly in the 3-4 day journey it took to get from Thriller Bark to the Red Line. Considering Shiki was just coming FROM Marineford when he ran into the Strawhats it fits perfectly with their course. The events don't have to be mentioned in the manga because Sengoku mentioned the Strawhats involvement at the end of the movie. Why should Oda bring it up again?



> _The events of this movie _will *never* been mentioned in the manga.


Prove it.



> None of the consequences that occur it will affect anything in the  series. The only thing you have to hold on to are small things like  Coby's rank being the same or the colour of Segoku's hair. Now it makes  much more sense to assume these things are simply true for both  universes than to say that huge things keep happening with the SH that  never affect the series. Remember this is OP where even insignificant  characters like Fullbody remain background characters.* The movies don't  even leave a single grain of dust in the series.*


Chapter 0 and chapter 530 say hello.


----------



## Stilzkin (Nov 18, 2012)

KazeYama said:


> The same way chapter 0 may still have important consequences to what will happen in the future like with who was at Roger's execution.



I choose to accept Ch. 0's canon status.

Its different than the movie and doesn't actually lead to all the contradictions inserting the movie into the series does.

Even then I have to admit that at the moment I see no reason why the story forcefully requires it.

Shiki did exist, we are told of this in a solidly canon chapter. Roger was executed, there is nothing new there. Even without chapter 0 we know people were there so any consequence brought on by that is true either way.

But it is a numbered chapter drawn and written purely by Oda that does not conflict with anything we know.




> It is jumping hurdles to say "NO!" even in the face of direct hard evidence straight from the people producing the movie.



Show me the hard evidence then. Show me a statement by Oda that says this all actually happened in the manga.

This movie doesn't exist in blank space, almost every single OP movie must have some timeline of when it occured. A statement that says it happens after FI means nothing to how canon the movie is. Telling the audience that gives them some idea of what they should know before watching the movie and what is happening in it (as in the fact that they are in the NW post-timeskip).



> Why should Oda bring it up again?



..Because the SH beat up and fought against one of the three pillars of the previous era?

If Oda really wanted this to have happened why would he not strengthen the relationship? Even just a small teaser like Luffy seeing a lion and remebering Shiki? Why not have one of Shiki's gang shown during the coverstory which showed all the past characters the SH met pre-skip?



> Chapter 0 and chapter 530 say hello.



....530 works whether the events of the movie happened or not. Shiki is a real OP character movie or not. What is to be debated is whether Luffy fought him or not. Even Ch 0 does not involve Luffy fighting Shiki or the events of the movie.


----------



## Louis-954 (Nov 18, 2012)

> Show me the hard evidence then. Show me a statement by Oda that says this all actually happened in the manga.
> 
> This movie doesn't exist in blank space, almost every single OP movie  must have some timeline of when it occured. A statement that says it  happens after FI means nothing to how canon the movie is. Telling the  audience that gives them some idea of what they should know before  watching the movie and what is happening in it (as in the fact that they  are in the NW post-timeskip).


The promotional poster of a movie written and directly overseen by _*Oda*_ isn't solid enough for you?



> ..Because the SH beat up and fought against one of the three pillars of the previous era?


I don't see Kuro, Krieg, Enel, or Moriah's defeats being mentioned every 3 chapters either. I guess they aren't canon.



> If Oda really wanted this to have happened why would he not strengthen  the relationship? Even just a small teaser like Luffy seeing a lion and  remebering Shiki? Why not have one of Shiki's gang shown during the  coverstory which showed all the past characters the SH met pre-skip?


That cover story only showed what their friends and acquaintance's were up to(spare Impel Down but they were only shown as a build up for Bon-Clay). So why the heck would Oda show Shiki's crew?

And since when has Luffy ever dwelled on past opponents?



> ....530 works whether the events of the movie happened or not. Shiki is a  real OP character movie or not. What is to be debated is whether Luffy  fought him or not. Even Ch 0 does not involve Luffy fighting Shiki or  the events of the movie.


Chapter 530 took place after the movie chronologically. Why would Sengoku bring Shiki up unless the occurrences of Strong World weren't still fresh in his mind? 530 does not work without the movie because chapter 0(565.5 actually) and the movie itself weren't released until a little over half a year later. *As far as the reader is concerned as of 530 we don't know who the flying fuck Shiki is.* The movie and special chapter help make sense of 530.



> ....530 works whether the events of the movie happened or not. Shiki is a  real OP character movie or not. What is to be debated is whether Luffy  fought him or not. Even Ch 0 does not involve Luffy fighting Shiki or  the events of the movie.


You said...


> The movies *don't even leave a single grain of dust* in the series.


Chapter 0, and more importantly 530 say you're wrong.

You also said...


> That means even if we get a statement in the manga that says the  Admirals had a mentor named Z *we don't assume him to be the same guy as  in this movie with the same backstory.*


Shiki is clearly the same character in the manga that he was in the movie.


----------



## Louis-954 (Nov 18, 2012)

If you don't accept SW as canon but accept chapter 0 as canon then that  means you think Shiki is still up in the sky plotting his revenge even  though the 20yr time limit he set has already been exceeded by 2  additional years. your reasoning is nonsense.


----------



## Snowless (Nov 18, 2012)

Stilzkin said:


> That means even if we get a statement in the manga that says the Admirals had a mentor named Z we don't assume him to be the same guy as in this movie with the same backstory.



Seriously, dude?

Oda had just as much participation in Strong World as this movie, no? And that was canon.
So, yes, we assume everything in this movie was canon, as Oda was ever present in the design process and there are obvious elements of canonical things, such as marine promotions and Aokiji.


----------



## Stilzkin (Nov 18, 2012)

Louis-954 said:


> The promotional poster of a movie written and directly overseen by _*Oda*_ isn't solid enough for you?



Come on, this isn't a difficult concept to understand. Not everything Oda does that is OP related has to be canon. Not everything that is not Oda's work is outside canon.

Oda can write an alterante universe where Sanji becomes the Queen of Okama land if he wants to and not have it be canon.



> I don't see Kuro, Krieg, Enel, or Moriah's defeats being mentioned every 3 chapters either. I guess they aren't canon.



Yea, cause you can totally forget the existence of Kuro, Moria, and Krieg and have the story still make sense. All those arcs led to consequences which we can directly be seen in the series. Even Enel had his coverstory, as did one of his men, and skypiea, which makes no sense if you take out Enel and everything that happened with him from the story. If Enel never happened than neither did Skypiea and if Skypiea never happened then how do you explain Nami's and Ussop's dials.

Remove Luffy's fight with Shiki and you get what contradiction?



> That cover story only showed what their friends and acquaintance's were up to(spare Impel Down but they were only shown as a build up for Bon-Clay). So why the heck would Oda show Shiki's crew?



The point was that you can't find a single artifact from those events in the series. 

You can't remove any arc from the series without creating a conflict elsewhere. Now why is it that you can leave out SW and nothing changes?




> Chapter 530 took place after the movie chronologically. Why would Sengoku bring Shiki up unless the occurrences of Strong World weren't still fresh in his mind?



Yea, it totally wasn't in reference to Impel Down having an incident. Sengoku is too senile to remember the one other incident that has happened to the prison without having Shiki show up a few days prior.



> As far as the reader is concerned as of 530 we don't know who the flying fuck Shiki is.



...Because Oda can't mention characters characters that have not yet been introduced?

Look even with chapter 0 the chronological order of reading that chapter is not to read it before chapter one. If you did that you would have no idea what the hell is happening in chapter 0. So if you are placing chapter 0 before one and 530 then you are bringing in the same problem.





> You also said...
> Shiki is clearly the same character in the manga that he was in the movie.



Shiki exists in canon, did he do what he did in the movie and fight against the SH? No.

So is he the same character? Kind of. he is the same character except without the future the movie creates for him. This is not complicated stuff.




> If you don't accept SW as canon but accept chapter 0 as canon then that means you think Shiki is still up in the sky plotting his revenge even though the 20yr time limit he set has already been exceeded by 2 additional years. your reasoning is nonsense.



Which is about as nonsensical as outright retconning the events of PH.


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 18, 2012)

Trying to figure out timelines for Shonen Jump movies is like trying to figure out why none of the Straw Hats have asked Zoro about his missing eye yet.


----------



## Louis-954 (Nov 18, 2012)

> Trying to figure out timelines for  Shonen Jump movies is like trying to figure out why none of the Straw  Hats have asked Zoro about his missing eye yet.


Strong World = in the 3-4 unaccounted for days between TB and Red Line.

Z = immediately after FI.

What's so hard about it again?


----------



## Snowless (Nov 18, 2012)

If I could rep every one of Louis' posts, I would.

Stiltz, are you arguing that Strong World isn't canon, so Z won't be either?
Didn't Oda himself say that Strong World is canon? He wrote the script.
And Chapter 0 clearly alludes to the events that happen in Strong World.


----------



## Stilzkin (Nov 18, 2012)

Louis-954 said:


> Strong World = in the 3-4 unaccounted for days between TB and Red Line.



Shiki was flying to EB, do we have any idea where his islands crashed?



> Z = immediately after FI.



From the spoilers the SH are left near the end of the NW....



> Didn't Oda himself say that Strong World is canon? He wrote the script.



No, he did not. Despite so many people believing this not one person has been able to find Oda actually saying SW is part of the story. People usually post Oda's statement saying he wanted to add Shiki but that is obviously not the same thing as Oda actually saying that this was his way of getting Shiki into the main plot (infact its the opposite as it seems like Shiki is a plot strand that just couldn't be fit into the story).


----------



## Louis-954 (Nov 18, 2012)

> Shiki was flying to EB, do we have any idea where his islands crashed?


somewhere between TB and and the Red Line. Obviously.



> From the spoilers the SH are left near the end of the NW....


Not really no. The end of the New World is Raftel



> No, he did not. Despite so many people believing this not one person has  been able to find Oda actually saying SW is part of the story. People  usually post Oda's statement saying he wanted to add Shiki but that is  obviously not the same thing as Oda actually saying that this was his  way of getting Shiki into the main plot (infact its the opposite as it  seems like Shiki is a plot strand that just couldn't be fit into the  story).


Oda: "Luffy's last adventure as a 17yr old."


----------



## Stilzkin (Nov 18, 2012)

Louis-954 said:


> somewhere between TB and and the Red Line. Obviously.



No, not obviously



> Not really no. The end of the New World is Raftel



Now you are just putting you fingers in your ears.

Try a little harder.

The SH seem to have been left near the last accessible islands of the NW. How are you going to ignore that?



> Oda: "Luffy's last adventure as a 17yr old."



Meaning what exactly?

That Luffy's 18th birthday occured in Merveille?

Are you forgetting Shaobody, ID, and the war?


----------



## Kirito (Nov 18, 2012)

You know, I think I now understand why Robin wears that skimpy battle outfit and Nami wears armor.

Nami was convinced by Usopp to wear it, since she's a gullible 8 year old after all, and that kids need to be protected more.
Robin became 18, and with that age comes the need to flaunt yourself.

Not saying they didn't keep their minds since they obviously did, but their childish/teenage tendencies surface more often.

Book this post.


----------



## Louis-954 (Nov 18, 2012)

> No, not obviouly


Yes, obviously. Because that's where the Strawhats ran into him. In between TB and the Red Line.



> Now you are just putting you fingers in your ears.
> 
> Try a little harder.
> 
> *The SH seem to have been left near the last accessible islands of the NW. How are you going to ignore that?*


We don't know that though, and even *if* they did it's only because Aokiji gave them an eternal pose. Sailing the seas isn't exactly hard and they still had their own log pose that points them back to the beginning.

The name of the island is "End Point", that doesn't necessarily mean "End of the New World", and we already know it isn't.


> Meaning what exactly?
> 
> That Luffy's 18th birthday occured in Merveille?
> 
> *Are you forgetting Shaobody, ID, and the war?*


You call those adventures? I call them nightmares. He lost his crew, his friend, his brother, lost 10+ years off his life, and continuously took one ass beating after another. Strong World was his last adventure with his crew and mind still in tact.


----------



## Stilzkin (Nov 18, 2012)

Louis-954 said:


> Yes, obviously. Because that's where the Strawhats ran into him. In between TB and the Red Line.



His ship was flying for at least a day and would having been doing so perpendicular across the GL not parellel as thats the correct way to EB unless you are unable to cross the Calm Belt.



> We don't know that though, and even *if* they did it's only because Aokiji gave them an eternal pose. Sailing the seas isn't exactly hard and they still had their own log pose that points them back to the beginning.
> 
> The name of the island is "End Point", that doesn't necessarily mean "End of the New World", and we already know it isn't.



They are suppose to be further down the NW than the start. The fact the movie being canon means the SH had to sail through the NW the other way around should be turning on the warning lights of anyone who isn't senselessly stuck on the idea these movies are canon.




> I call them nightmares. he lost his crew, his friend, his brother, lost 10+ years off his life, and continuously took one ass beating after another. Strong World was his last adventure with his crew and mind still in tact.



They were still "adventures". You don't get to twist around things so they can fit your own opinion.

SW was the new last adventure we saw of Luffy as 17. Was this a canon adventure? The statement doesn't imply anything either way. It is not talking about it about in a chronological order and is not very specific in meaning.


----------



## Louis-954 (Nov 18, 2012)

> *His ship was flying for at least a day and would having been doing so  perpendicular across the GL* not parellel as thats the correct way to EB  unless you are unable to cross the Calm Belt.


And again, the Strawhats ran into him on their way to the Red Line from Thriller Bark. Perpendicular, parallel, it doesn't matter, they crossed paths in either: 1. Limbo, 2. between TB and RL. You can go with limbo if you want but those of us who know how to make sense of events are going to stick with the latter. Also, the reason Shiki didn't head straight for East Blue is because he had to pick up his army of 5000 pirates. Or did you forget about that part of the movie where they are all arriving at Merville? 



> They are suppose to be further down the NW then the start. The fact the  movie being canon means the SH had to sail through the NW the other way  around should turning on the warning lights of anyone who isn't  senselessly stuck on the idea these movies are canon.


Aokiji gives them an Eternal Pose and their own Pose is pointing at the first 3 islands. Getting to whatever island they had to get to and then coming back is an easy feat with the log poses + Nami and Franky on board.



> They were still "adventures". You don't get to twist around things so they can fit your own opinion.


Except I'm not because according to Luffy(Oda) they were detours.





> * SW was the new last adventure we saw of Luffy as 17.* Was this a canon  adventure? The statement doesn't imply anything either way. It is not  talking about it about in a chronological order and is not very specific  in meaning.


Make up your mind. How could it possibly be the last "New Adventure" when Luffy still had his "adventure"(according to you) in Marineford to tackle? Chronologically(if you consider that hell an adventure) then that is his last adventure as a 17yr old and not Strong World.


----------



## Snowless (Nov 18, 2012)

Random tidbit: The Mori Dako (Land Octopus Luffy fought in Strong World) was on the cover of chapter 590. 

So, Oda made reference to something from the movie in the manga.


----------



## Imback48 (Nov 18, 2012)

Taken for apforums


----------



## Urouge (Nov 18, 2012)

I tend to agree with Louis. I think that the movie is canon


----------



## Cheeky (Nov 18, 2012)

The "Films" are canon, the "Movies" are filler.

So Strong World and Z are both canon.


----------



## benzz15 (Nov 18, 2012)

stilzkin you sound fuking retarded.

anyways back to the movie, i fucking jizzed myself at the new trailer, one of my most anticipated movies. cannot wait for the dub.


----------



## Opaste (Nov 18, 2012)

Stilzkin said:


> They are suppose to be further down the NW than the start. The fact the movie being canon means the SH had to sail through the NW the other way around should be turning on the warning lights of anyone who isn't senselessly stuck on the idea these movies are canon.



This is really my main concern with the movie - it being Canon would mean that the Strawhats basically skipped straight to the end of New World (or at least near the very end, some of the spoilers were quite specific that the Endpoints are situated there), merrily sailing through all of the Yonkou territories and natural hazards of the New World, and then actually sailed all the way back after the film.

So when the Strawhats start exploring the further islands of the New World in the manga, and stand in awe of the strange nature of the place, and are giddy at having finally managed to reach that far into the New World, that sense of wonder will be quite badly spoiled by the fact that the crew has already reached much farther than that in the film.

I admit that the problem would be much smaller if the "Endpoints" turned out to be islands much nearer to the starting point of New World than the end of it. But so far that doesn't seem to be the case.

And these movies always bring their own little inconsistencies which would need to be retconned away - Brook stating that the scuffle against the Flying Fish Riders was his first fight as a Strawhat, which obviously would be wrong if he has already been to the Merveille with them, Luffy beating Shiki with an attack massively stronger than anything he (or anyone else really) has been capable of in the manga, Luffy managing to fight equally with someone who can fight equally with the Admirals in this film despite nothing in the manga showing that he is anywhere near that strong yet, and so on.

None of these problems would exist if we could just say "It's just a movie" and enjoy the story of the film as a part of a separate continuity.


----------



## pussyking (Nov 18, 2012)

Youcheekylittle said:


> The "Films" are canon, the "Movies" are filler.
> 
> So Strong World and Z are both canon.


except they're all called one piece films so......


----------



## Big Mom (Nov 18, 2012)

Except they are not so...


----------



## Cheeky (Nov 18, 2012)

pussyking said:


> except they're all called one piece films so......



Just... just look it up, please.


----------



## Big Mom (Nov 18, 2012)

Note that Strong World was written after the Flying Fish pirates fight. But meant to be before.


----------



## Kirito (Nov 18, 2012)

Kirito said:


> You know, I think I now understand why Robin wears that skimpy battle outfit and Nami wears armor.
> 
> Nami was convinced by Usopp to wear it, since she's a gullible 8 year old after all, and that kids need to be protected more.
> Robin became 18, and with that age comes the need to flaunt yourself.
> ...



No one wants to discuss my theory? 

Oh, and scratch "need" with "want".


----------



## Coruscation (Nov 18, 2012)

It makes absolutely NO sense for this movie to be canon if it occurs immediately after Fishman Island. Arguing that with a straight face is absolutely delusional beyond belief. Look, we *see* the Straw Hats travel from FI to the New World. We see *all* of it. We follow them throughout that journey, emerging right outside of Punk Hazard in a burning sea. They get the emergency call right away, they go on the island. We read it in the original story from start to finish. There is no room for ANYTHING else... let alone a gigantic detour visiting multiple islands deep in the NW and fighting a former Admiral.

For Z to be canon you are saying that Oda is asking us to *mentally rewrite the events of the original story in our heads*, with no actual indication that we're supposed to do so. Doesn't anyone here realize how absurd that is? It completely ruins the continuity of the manga to say that there are events we're supposed to mentally insert even though they don't fit and are never mentioned in the the original source material. It's a horrible way to treat a franchise. Why would Oda even write the path to the NW in such a way that nothing can fit into it if something canon was supposed to fit there?

And as for where the SHs are left at the end of the movie? Are we seriously supposed to, again, just mentally construct a scenario where they sail back throughout the entire NW, then somehow emerge at Punk Hazard again, despite *the log pose not pointing to PH*? That would be such a gaping plot hole it's not even funny. And we're supposed to just accept that they act like they just got there, commenting on the burning sea, the fish getting burned, even though they've come back from a huge detour? Unacceptably, unprecedentedly bad writing from Oda. I don't know how some of you can't see this.

Unless Oda actually comes out and says that it's canon, it's only an alternative universe, what-if type scenario. And if he comes out and says that it's canon but doesn't explain how to change the manga events to make it fit, it's crappy writing to a degree that severely downgrades the quality of the entire series.

The complete disregard for the value of continuity and/or the willingness to suck up any amount of horrible, inconsistent writing just to insist that the movies are canon that some people seem to hold is honestly astounding.


----------



## Sentomaru (Nov 18, 2012)

Coruscation said:


> It makes absolutely NO sense for this movie to be canon if it occurs immediately after Fishman Island. Arguing that with a straight face is absolutely delusional beyond belief. Look, we *see* the Straw Hats travel from FI to the New World. We see *all* of it. We follow them throughout that journey, emerging right outside of Punk Hazard in a burning sea. They get the emergency call right away, they go on the island. We read it in the original story from start to finish. There is no room for ANYTHING else... let alone a gigantic detour visiting multiple islands deep in the NW and fighting a former Admiral.
> 
> For Z to be canon you are saying that Oda is asking us to *mentally rewrite the events of the original story in our heads*, with no actual indication that we're supposed to do so. Doesn't anyone here realize how absurd that is? It completely ruins the continuity of the manga to say that there are events we're supposed to mentally insert even though they don't fit and are never mentioned in the the original source material. It's a horrible way to treat a franchise. Why would Oda even write the path to the NW in such a way that nothing can fit into it if something canon was supposed to fit there?
> 
> ...


This.? End of the story.


----------



## Ender (Nov 18, 2012)

on a somewhat tangent note: was Strong World considered canon or not?


----------



## Soca (Nov 18, 2012)

I don't think you wanna start that debate lol


----------



## Beckman (Nov 18, 2012)

Coruscation said:


> It makes absolutely NO sense for this movie to be canon if it occurs immediately after Fishman Island. Arguing that with a straight face is absolutely delusional beyond belief. Look, we see the Straw Hats travel from FI to the New World. We see all of it. We follow them throughout that journey, emerging right outside of Punk Hazard in a burning sea. They get the emergency call right away, they go on the island. We read it in the original story from start to finish. There is no room for ANYTHING else... let alone a gigantic detour visiting multiple islands deep in the NW and fighting a former Admiral.
> 
> For Z to be canon you are saying that Oda is asking us to mentally rewrite the events of the original story in our heads, with no actual indication that we're supposed to do so. Doesn't anyone here realize how absurd that is? It completely ruins the continuity of the manga to say that there are events we're supposed to mentally insert even though they don't fit and are never mentioned in the the original source material. It's a horrible way to treat a franchise. Why would Oda even write the path to the NW in such a way that nothing can fit into it if something canon was supposed to fit there?
> 
> ...



This sounds like a fair compromise. That way some details can be canon even if the whole mass isn't.


----------



## Pacifista (Nov 18, 2012)

Unless stated otherwise, every movie is in an alternate universe. Seriously, this is standard anime movie type stuff. I don't understand why people are acting like this is the first time they've ever encountered anime movies.


----------



## Ender (Nov 18, 2012)

So according to OP Wiki, Strong World is considered canon


----------



## Admiral Kizaru (Nov 18, 2012)

Given the sheer number of important characters making important post TS debuts in here I'd always naturally leaned with the canon side but reading Coruscation's post is making me seriously change my mind.

I've always been uneasy about considering it canon because I just didn't like how much accepting it as canon would compromise the quality of the story as Coruscation points out. Aokiji's reintroduction to the story should be something that's epic, a few chapters in length with him and Luffy really having a proper talk - not some throwaway scene a minute long in this movie with him just saying a few random things

We all know Oda works incredibly hard to plan minute details far ahead of time in order to generate a nearly flawless story - that's what separates One Piece from retconned asspull trash like Naruto and Bleach. Why would he throw that all away for the sake of a movie? 

I really like the idea of just assuming as Coruscation suggests that this is an alternative universe, what if scenario movie. That sort of covers all bases, allows us to ignore the massive plotholes & discontinuities whilst allowing us to appreciate and enjoy the movie for what it is. 

P.S. I'm also not a fan of my treatment in this movie either. 






-Ender- said:


> So according to OP Wiki, Strong World is considered canon



Many a shitstorms were had on that.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Nov 18, 2012)

Kizaru gets blasted away like fodder, sounds canon to me.


----------



## Soca (Nov 18, 2012)

blasted yet unharmed 

like a boss


----------



## Coruscation (Nov 18, 2012)

Some people insist that Strong World is canon. Others think it's possible, but prefer to believe that it isn't because it contradicts the manga on a few points. But SW, at least, had a place to go in the story. It didn't force us to rewrite the manga. It just asked us (assuming canonicity) to overlook a few, admittedly not _too_ major inconsistencies. But a huge full-scale adventure taking place between FI and PH, traveling far and back again, is simply not compatible with the manga. It's absolutely no different from if they made a movie taking place between Water Seven and Enies Lobby. It would be completely impossible for it to be canon and properly fit into the story, unless the manga was rewritten.


----------



## Pacifista (Nov 18, 2012)

-Ender- said:


> So according to OP Wiki, Strong World is considered canon



Firstly it's a wiki and secondly it doesn't even say it's canon. It says "*This is so far the only movie (and any anime-only) that is considered canon, as it is directly written by Oda, and links to the manga storyline without causing any plot-holes, being placed perfectly between the Thriller Bark and Sabaody Archipelago Arcs.*"

And that isn't true at all. Someone just edited that in.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Nov 18, 2012)

Marcelle.B said:


> blasted yet unharmed
> 
> like a boss



Logia hax does not make you boss.

Dude tried to step up to Master Zs level but got blasted back down to reality.


----------



## Soca (Nov 18, 2012)

That's just pure hate speaking, kizaru still a boss


----------



## EMUNOPLA (Nov 18, 2012)

I think it's a new trailer for episode of luffy and Z


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Nov 18, 2012)

Aokiji looks so boss, how that is possible I don't know but oda made it happen.


----------



## Araragi (Nov 18, 2012)

AoKiji always looked boss 

@Ender: but its wikia


----------



## Six (Nov 18, 2012)

Admiral Kizaru said:


> Given the sheer number of important characters making important post TS debuts in here I'd always naturally leaned with the canon side but reading Coruscation's post is making me seriously change my mind.
> 
> I've always been uneasy about considering it canon because I just didn't like how much accepting it as canon would compromise the quality of the story as Coruscation points out. Aokiji's reintroduction to the story should be something that's epic, a few chapters in length with him and Luffy really having a proper talk - not some throwaway scene a minute long in this movie with him just saying a few random things
> 
> ...


 This is the funniest post I've ever read in my life.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Nov 18, 2012)

Were my ears just hearing what they wanted to hear or was that really *Norio Wakamoto* singing at the beginning of the trailer? Did Blue Hair turn Nami into a kid or shrink her? 

Post-TS marine stuff and a devastating attack on the Sunny - really weird that we'll see that lot of stuff in a movie before seeing it in the manga.


----------



## tupadre97 (Nov 18, 2012)

-Ender- said:


> on a somewhat tangent note: was Strong World considered canon or not?



Yes or else I guess u think Shiki's plan is still going on.

But yea I'm confused on how much of film z will be canon. Its really confusing me.


----------



## Louis-954 (Nov 18, 2012)

> Did Blue Hair turn Nami into a kid or shrink her?


Every time she touches you you lose 12 years off your age. Nami is turned into an 8yr old, Robin 18, and Brook 78 by her.


----------



## Imback48 (Nov 19, 2012)

Details about Z and Kizaru fight


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vafyIWnxa50[/YOUTUBE]

The big explosion at 1:07-1:08 is caused by Z. On the other hand, the explosion at 0:38-0:39 is caused by Kizaru. As far as I saw the film, the explosion of the "Dyna Rock" was much more powerful than that of the ray beam of Kizaru. Z erased the island completely by the "Dyna Stone", but Kizaru destroyed only a part of the island. 

Kizaru didn't get hurt by Z at all.

The first fight between Kizaru and Z was quite a long fight. Kizaru showed Yasakani no Magatama, Yata no Kagami, and Ama no Murakumo.

The second(last) fight was a quick one.

Z used a oxygen mask once while he fought against Kizaru for the first time, so he might have some disease. 

Both Z and Kizaru didn't get harm at all in the first fight, but Z said "I haven't been getting along well with your fighting style, Borsalino."

In the last fight, Z was seriously injured full of holes by Yasakani no Magatama because he had already used up his strength. Despite that, he continued fighting against Kizaru and marines.


----------



## Soca (Nov 19, 2012)

Imback48 said:


> Details about Z and Kizaru fight
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Sounds amazing, he goes out like a champ


----------



## Louis-954 (Nov 19, 2012)

I believe sandman said that Z dies standing.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Nov 19, 2012)

Z             .


----------



## Sherlōck (Nov 19, 2012)

Imback48 said:


> Details about Z and Kizaru fight
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Any source other than Youtube?


----------



## Imback48 (Nov 19, 2012)

Dastan said:


> Any source other than Youtube?


----------



## MartyMcFly1 (Nov 19, 2012)

I personally consider everything that Oda writes to be canon, and I'm not exactly sure why Oda deciding to write a sidequest for the Strawhats would be considered by many of you as THE WORST WRITING EVER!!! It's a treat he is making for his fans. He likely began writing it after Punk Hazard began but couldn't exactly make it fit into the storyline. There really is nothing wrong with that. With so many main characters appearing in the film I doubt that at least some of the events of this movie won't be mentioned in the main storyline.


----------



## Stilzkin (Nov 19, 2012)

MartyMcFly1 said:


> I personally consider everything that Oda writes to be canon, and I'm not exactly sure why Oda deciding to write a sidequest for the Strawhats would be considered by many of you as THE WORST WRITING EVER!!! It's a treat he is making for his fans. He likely began writing it after Punk Hazard began but couldn't exactly make it fit into the storyline. There really is nothing wrong with that. With so many main characters appearing in the film I doubt that at least some of the events of this movie won't be mentioned in the main storyline.



I don't see how it should affect anyone's enjoyment of this movie whether it is canon or not.

Its a fun sidequest movie that does not fit into the series's canon. There is no problem with that.

What is troublesome is the mental somersaulting one may have to do to fit this movie into the series canon. 

If Oda decides to let this movie's events spill into the series then fine lets accept the movie as part of the series (By that I mean present events not backstories). But at the moment including the movie means retconning events and forcefully squishing it in.

Oda's involvment in the material is not an excuse. It makes no sense to force everything he does to be part of canon when that may not be his intent.


----------



## Louis-954 (Nov 19, 2012)

> What is troublesome is the* mental somersaulting* one may have to do to fit this movie into the series canon.


This is just rich. Mental somersaulting is exactly what it takes to ignore the official statement on that promotional poster and try to contort its meaning.


----------



## Soca (Nov 19, 2012)

this is pretty interesting, from ap



> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Nov 19, 2012)

hrmm? roger looks pretty badass in that trailer shot. im glad nami's absurd outfit was explained.


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 19, 2012)

datAvrilLavigne ost.


----------



## korican04 (Nov 19, 2012)

Why is sengoku's hair completely white? It's only been 2 years.


----------



## Louis-954 (Nov 19, 2012)

He was probably dyeing his hair while he was Fleet Admiral so that he projected a powerful image of the Marines to the rest of the world. Now that it's no longer his responsibility and he is retired there is no reason to keep up false appearances. Makes absolutely perfect sense considering the guy is in the same age group as Garp, Kong, Rayleigh, Crocus, and Whitebeard. All of whom are grey or bald(ing).


----------



## korican04 (Nov 19, 2012)

Louis-954 said:


> He was probably dyeing his hair while he was Fleet Admiral so that he projected a powerful image of the Marines to the rest of the world. Now that it's no longer his responsibility and he is retired there is no reason to keep up false appearances. Makes absolutely perfect sense considering the guy is in the same age group as Garp, Kong, Rayleigh, Crocus, and Whitebeard. All of whom are grey or bald(ing).



Good points. 
I thought about why his hair wasn't white before the time skip considering his age, I thought maybe his buddha fruit kept it nice and young looking...But dyeing his hair makes sense.


----------



## Soca (Nov 19, 2012)

tis anime doesn't matter


----------



## Navy Scribe (Nov 19, 2012)

Marcelle.B said:


> This is the rough sketch of younger Robin.
> 
> In this sketch, Oda says that younger Robin has more eyelashes than Robin. Her hair doesn't seem to go back to how it looked.



:sanji

Mamamia,Robin-chwan why you so fine?


----------



## Gilgamesh (Nov 19, 2012)

Sluuuuuuuut


----------



## Vish (Nov 19, 2012)




----------



## blueframe01 (Nov 20, 2012)

Navy Scribe said:


> :sanji
> 
> Mamamia,Robin-chwan why you so fine?



Shes always fine


----------



## Hellblazer (Nov 20, 2012)

Louis-954 said:


> He was probably dyeing his hair while he was Fleet Admiral so that he projected a powerful image of the Marines to the rest of the world. Now that it's no longer his responsibility and he is retired there is no reason to keep up false appearances. Makes absolutely perfect sense considering the guy is in the same age group as Garp, Kong, Rayleigh, Crocus, and Whitebeard. All of whom are grey or bald(ing).



i hope there is a reference to this in the film...


----------



## vanhellsing (Nov 20, 2012)

Gilgamesh said:


> Sluuuuuuuut



its the same shit for every pretty female in one piece just for prostitution


----------



## SunRise (Nov 20, 2012)

No pirate shit quality raws or something like this?...


----------



## Swagger Wagon (Nov 21, 2012)

Marcelle.B said:


> this is pretty interesting, from ap


so the promo art we've seen has been young robin all along? or is it just the portion with the arrow pointing to the head sketch? i really can't tell the difference

also i pray that hancock has gone to a barber since the skip

because her clone is giving me a headache


----------



## Great Potato (Nov 22, 2012)

Why are they re-using Bonney's fruit?


----------



## Gilgamesh (Nov 23, 2012)

But they're not


----------



## Louis-954 (Nov 23, 2012)

They aren't -_-

Read this please...


----------



## KazeYama (Nov 23, 2012)

Ain's fruit "modo modo" is from the Japanese word Modoru which basically means "to return" both in a physical sense and in a space/time sense. I assume her fruit can return things to how they were in the past and it may apply to any object not just human beings. Whereas Bonney's fruit is specifically related to aging people.


----------



## EndlessStrategy (Nov 23, 2012)

KazeYama said:


> Ain's fruit "modo modo" is from the Japanese word Modoru which basically means "to return" both in a physical sense and in a space/time sense. I assume her fruit can return things to how they were in the past and it may apply to any object not just human beings. Whereas Bonney's fruit is specifically related to aging people.



Quite the observation. That would make sense, and prove both fruits as adequately distinct.


----------



## Silver (Nov 23, 2012)

Interview with Oda about One Piece Film Z

APF translated the important parts:

    ･Oda asked the staff to insert several comical scenes, but the staff wouldn’t agree.

    ･Oda is afraid of the ONE PIECE boom. He is sometimes at a loss for what to do.

    ･People aside from Oda depict Luffy and Zoro too chatty.

    ･Oda corrected the script hundreds of times. ex.”Luffy won’t say such a thing, Mr.Suzuki (scenario writer).”

    ･Oda was deeply impressed at the opening movie and all action scenes.

    ･Luffy is not a hero. He never never refers to justice.

    ･Nagamine (animation director) described Z too attractive, so Oda continued saying to him that Luffy was the leading character.

    ･Masayuki Sato is by far the best ONE PIECE staff. He can draw a picture that is very similar to Oda’s manga.

    ･Oda completely trusts the voice actors of the strawhat pirates.

    ･The last scene can exist because Luffy and Z are the same kind in that they are both dreamers.

    ･Oda is not good at drawing machines. He respects Akira Toriyama, who can easily draw complex machines.

    ･Oda collaborates with Dupont in the film.(Sanji’s cigarette lighter)
    The price of the gold lighter is about 20 thousand dollars.


----------



## Coruscation (Nov 23, 2012)

> Luffy is not a hero. He never never refers to justice.



Tupadre, you reading this?


----------



## CandyCocaine (Nov 23, 2012)

when does this thing come out ?


----------



## Admiral Kizaru (Nov 23, 2012)

> ･Oda asked the staff to insert several comical scenes, but the staff wouldn?t agree.
> 
> ･Oda is afraid of the ONE PIECE boom. He is sometimes at a loss for what to do.



Surprised at the first point. I thought Oda had final say on everything on this movie. Usually Oda's humour > any filler humour so I'd like to understand why the "staff" think they know better.




Relived with the second point. He's got his head firmly screwed on and knows he has to maintain the quality of the series otherwise the popularity could lead to a sudden and dramatic bust. 

Lots of people in his situation who have a vastly superior product compared to the competition and have earned more then enough money then they could spend in a lifetime already, would start taking their foot of the gas which will lead to a decline in quality.


----------



## Kanki (Nov 23, 2012)

Oda scared of a boom? I find that ridiculous lol. 

Unless he doesn't like the pressure.


----------



## Admiral Kizaru (Nov 23, 2012)

Kakashi Is God said:


> Oda scared of a boom? I find that ridiculous lol.



Increased popularity brings a great deal of new challenges that he has to deal with, more demands, more scrutiny, more privy into his personal life, greater expectations ...... it's a lot for one man to handle and people get nervous dealing with this.

There's a reason why most booms usually end with a bust. Oda doesn't want that to happen. All he has to do is look to his right at his fellow peer (and I use this term incredibly lightly) Tite Kubo. Once heralded as a future star of WSJ, but now him and his manga are regarded as the laughing stock of WSJ. I and Oda don't want the same thing to happen to One Piece.


----------



## KazeYama (Nov 23, 2012)

Oda's been dealing with the boom for years now. I mean OP has been huge and the best selling manga in Japan for a long time. I guess as his popularity grows he would feel more pressure to create new ideas that will appeal to all the fans but every manga author has to do that. 

More likely just the fact that his schedule is probably crazy. He has to work on the manga, films, anime, merchandising. Not even counting the other stuff he does like SBS, exclusive art and colorspreads, interviews and everything else. If you are only a manga writer without all the popularity it is much easier to focus on just the manga although I doubt people go into manga not wanting to be popular.


----------



## LordPerucho (Nov 23, 2012)

Oda likely afraid of ending up like Toriyama was at the end of DBZ


----------



## Stilzkin (Nov 23, 2012)

KazeYama said:


> Oda's been dealing with the boom for years now. I mean OP has been huge and the best selling manga in Japan for a long time. I guess as his popularity grows he would feel more pressure to create new ideas that will appeal to all the fans but every manga author has to do that.
> 
> More likely just the fact that his schedule is probably crazy. He has to work on the manga, films, anime, merchandising. Not even counting the other stuff he does like SBS, exclusive art and colorspreads, interviews and everything else. If you are only a manga writer without all the popularity it is much easier to focus on just the manga although I doubt people go into manga not wanting to be popular.




I actually I'm thinkning that he may be afraid of losing control of the series. We can already see that he had some degree of conflict with the staff for the movie in doing the comedy bits he wanted vs their's and how they were writing Luffy to be different than his version of Luffy.

The OP stores in Japan are new are they not? That means that a lot of OP merchandise is being made and Oda is now not able to have a hand in what is being done as he would have a few years back.

Keeping the series as he imagines it must be important to him and as there are so many characters and different things in his verse there are a lot of chances for others to misrepresent his vision.


----------



## Kirito (Nov 24, 2012)

Kakashi Is God said:


> Oda scared of a boom? I find that ridiculous lol.
> 
> Unless he doesn't like the pressure.



I quote a model from a video I watched a long, long time ago.

"Wanting to be famous in Hollywood is equal to signing a contract with the devil, in your blood."

Takes lots of sacrifice to be famous, to be deserving of that fame, and to stay on top.


----------



## Murdoc (Nov 24, 2012)

Must be a pain for Oda. Making sure all his fans are pleased.


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 24, 2012)

Admiral Kizaru said:


> Surprised at the first point. I thought Oda had final say on everything on this movie. Usually Oda's humour > any filler humour so I'd like to understand why the "staff" think they know better.



They probably were trying to make the movie more serious. Luffy spouting justice? You don't even have to read more than 1 arc to realize that's not Luffy at all. These guys sound like they didn't do their homework. So glad Oda was there to put them in their places for the most part.



Louis-954 said:


> Strong World = in the 3-4 unaccounted for days between TB and Red Line.
> 
> Z = immediately after FI.
> 
> What's so hard about it again?



What unaccounted for days? Do you have a scan from the manga from when this was mentioned?

immediately after FI they went straight to Punk Hazard.



cbark42 said:


> hrmm? roger looks pretty badass in that trailer shot. im glad nami's absurd outfit was explained.



What did they say about it?


----------



## Silver (Nov 24, 2012)

Admiral Kizaru said:


> Surprised at the first point. I thought Oda had final say on everything on this movie. Usually Oda's humour > any filler humour so I'd like to understand why the "staff" think they know better.



Yea I was surprised at the first point too, I guess he has less of a control over the movies than the manga. I heard he's not even writing this movie unlike strong world, and is simply the exec. producer. The official writer is 'Osamu Suzuki'. So the movie may lack the Oda flare.. nevertheless still looking forward to it.


----------



## Jouten (Nov 24, 2012)

Zhenon said:


> Interview with Oda about One Piece Film Z
> 
> APF translated the important parts:
> 
> ...



Is there a link to the interview somewher?


----------



## Silver (Nov 24, 2012)

It came from a magazine hope you can read Japanese: 
some other pages: 
got from here


----------



## tupadre97 (Nov 24, 2012)

Coruscation said:


> Tupadre, you reading this?



Just bcuz Luffy never talks about justice doesnt mean he isnt a hero. Just think of everything he has done every arc since the beginning of the series. He always helps ppl even without realizing him. He just thinks he's not a hero. Wait until the final arc then he'll finally come to terms with it or at least fully fight back against the WG.


perucho1990 said:


> Oda likely afraid of ending up like Toriyama was at the end of DBZ


Yea I hope his fans in japan dont end up fucking him over like toriyama by making him continue the story when he wants it to end and making characters he wants dead live.


Murdoc said:


> Must be a pain for Oda. Making sure all his fans are pleased.


Yea I hope he just keeps cool and continues to keep the quality up instead of giving into the fanboys.


----------



## Louis-954 (Nov 24, 2012)

> Just bcuz Luffy never talks about justice doesnt mean he isnt a hero.  Just think of everything he has done every arc since the beginning of  the series. He always helps ppl even without realizing him. He just  thinks he's not a hero. Wait until the final arc then he'll finally come  to terms with it or at least fully fight back against the WG.


So Luffy says he isn't a hero and then Oda says Luffy isn't a hero and you still think he is a hero?


----------



## Imback48 (Nov 25, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HY_4kfZXWiI&feature=plcp[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## MvCforumsucks12 (Nov 25, 2012)

Zhenon said:


> Interview with Oda about One Piece Film Z
> 
> APF translated the important parts:
> 
> ...



''Oda is not good at drawing machines.'' didin't he draw machines before ?


----------



## tupadre97 (Nov 25, 2012)

Louis-954 said:


> So Luffy says he isn't a hero and then Oda says Luffy isn't a hero and you still think he is a hero?



Oh yea bcuz he has never saved anybody ever. U have to look at it from a writing perspective. He might not think he is a hero now but when he beats the WG everybody else will think he is.


----------



## HShafs (Nov 25, 2012)

Ive heard that a subbed version won't be available until July. Why is that, doesn't it take only a few days for normal episodes to come out subbed?


----------



## Soca (Nov 25, 2012)

HShafs said:


> Ive heard that a subbed version won't be available until July. Why is that, doesn't it take only a few days for normal episodes to come out subbed?



the movie only releases in theatres there's not gonna be a raw online to sub


----------



## Kirito (Nov 25, 2012)

MvCforumsucks12 said:


> ''Oda is not good at drawing machines.'' didin't he draw machines before ?



Doesn't mean he's good at it, though.


----------



## Louis-954 (Nov 25, 2012)

> Ive heard that a subbed version won't be  available until July. Why is that, doesn't it take only a few days for  normal episodes to come out subbed?


Because there is no source material to sub from until it either airs on TV to be recorded or releases on DVD/BD 7-8 months later. Not to mention, the movie is considerably longer than and episode so it'd take longer to sub than a normal episode, anyway. So even if they could sub it right away you'd be looking at a 2-2 1/2 month wait, anyway.


----------



## MakeItReal (Nov 26, 2012)

Yes, it is just like Naruto Road to Ninja. We've got to wait since the DVD airs.


----------



## Admiral Kizaru (Nov 26, 2012)

Admiral Kizaru said:


> Yep, we've got to wait for a DVD release first.
> 
> Considering the cult like status in Japan for One Piece, I suspect the movie studio will keep the movie in the cinemas for months to extract as much money as they can, causing the dvd release to be delayed.
> 
> It's going to be a while





Marcelle.B said:


> the movie only releases in theatres there's not gonna be a raw online to sub





Louis-954 said:


> Because there is no source material to sub from until it either airs on TV to be recorded or releases on DVD/BD 7-8 months later. Not to mention, the movie is considerably longer than and episode so it'd take longer to sub than a normal episode, anyway. So even if they could sub it right away you'd be looking at a 2-2 1/2 month wait, anyway.



I think we need to stick this up in big bold letters on the front page so people will stop constantly asking about it.


----------



## Jaga (Nov 26, 2012)

tons of new scans and videos:


there is also artwork for the next OP arc which has to do with Z:


----------



## Kaido (Nov 26, 2012)

Jaga said:


> tons of new scans and videos:
> 
> 
> there is also artwork for the next OP arc which has to do with Z:



Ewww Saiyan Island, I hate that place.


----------



## Mangetsu126 (Nov 27, 2012)

loving usopp's rasta look.


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 27, 2012)

Whatever happened to cam rips? I remember seeing the first FMA movie and Evangelion 1.0 a week after their release because people did cam rips. Quality wasn't even bad. Did Japan crack down on their theaters or something?


----------



## Zyrax (Nov 27, 2012)

Hmm do you think that the shichibukai could be Kaido?


----------



## Whimsy (Nov 27, 2012)

Ussop's design is banging.

Zoro looks good too, I'd much rather that look than his bland kimono shit.


----------



## Soca (Nov 27, 2012)

here's the 4th tv ad, battle franky is huge 
[YOUTUBE]HY_4kfZXWiI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Whimsy (Nov 27, 2012)

That Battle Franky is so awesome


----------



## Urouge (Nov 27, 2012)

oh wow battle franky is amazing.


----------



## SageMaster (Nov 27, 2012)

BATTLE FRANKY
COBY

I NEED TO WATCH THIS


----------



## God Movement (Nov 27, 2012)

SUPERRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## Jouten (Nov 27, 2012)

I swear, Franky's gonna go Gurren Lagann by the end of the series


----------



## JustSumGuy (Nov 27, 2012)

I love Franky's hair in his picture. I also like Usopp's looks.

Overall, good designs.


----------



## Kingdom Key (Nov 27, 2012)

Louis-954 said:


> Z doesn't seem like that bad a guy actually. He appears to fight in the name of Justice and for the sake regular citizens all over the world. His feud with the Strawhats is purely due to their status as "Pirates".
> 
> And the "powerful pirate" is most definitely Doflamingo. *Eradicating a group of Marines for no reason doesn't sound like something Mihawk would do*. This also confirms that Doflamingo cut Z while he was still an Admiral and hadn't lost strength due to age yet(presumably). Doflamingo is definitely a solid top tier.



Mihawk devastated Don Krieg and his fleet basically because he was bored, so it wouldn't surprise me if he erradicated a group of marines, especially since it would have been before he became a Shichibukai.


----------



## Soca (Nov 28, 2012)

here's some more costumes, these were made with a collaboration wit armani exchange




they all look queer....cept robin


----------



## VanzZz (Nov 28, 2012)

Sanji looks pretty beast

Luffy looks ghey as fuck


----------



## Shozan (Nov 28, 2012)

Helmeppo looks so fucking boss!


----------



## blueframe01 (Nov 28, 2012)

Marcelle.B said:


> here's some more costumes, these were made with a collaboration wit armani exchange
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Robin has her awesome skin tone again


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 28, 2012)

I don't see how brook looks gay. He looks like a throwback to the 60s and 70s but yeah the M3 look like they're going to the hottest gay club in town.


----------



## Kirito (Nov 28, 2012)

I like winking, 18 year old archaeologists.


----------



## Re:Make (Nov 28, 2012)

Hahahaha !! Yeah... Luffy looks gay as fuck


----------



## Hellblazer (Nov 28, 2012)

i dont think zoro was meant to wear shoes like that....


----------



## duhjuanwhowins (Nov 28, 2012)

Marcelle.B said:


> here's some more costumes, these were made with a collaboration wit armani exchange
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I looked at this pic and immediately bursted out into laughter. Was luffy doing shrooms before he got dressed?!  Robin looks pretty nice in this pic though.


----------



## shadowlords (Nov 28, 2012)

Who likes short shorts!? 


Luffy.


----------



## Eiichiro Oda (Nov 29, 2012)

Don't have a worry.  A movie is never a cannon.  Did you think for Nausicaa the movie is a cannon to the manga, it is of course not (thank you Miyazaki-san for your beauty of creation!).  One Piece movie is a fun thing, One Piece movie is not the manga of cannon or that.  Ok?

(:


----------



## Storminator Steel (Nov 29, 2012)

Zoro in hipster glasses.

What the actual fuck.


----------



## Zyrax (Nov 29, 2012)

GrandThug Zolo


----------



## Edward Newgate (Nov 29, 2012)

As you guys know, in the next three issues OP will have THREE colorspreads, and apparently according to Stephen's "good sources", one of them will be about the movie.


----------



## Admiral Kizaru (Nov 29, 2012)

Eiichiro Oda said:


> Don't have a worry.  A movie is never a cannon.  Did you think for Nausicaa the movie is a cannon to the manga, it is of course not (thank you Miyazaki-san for your beauty of creation!).  One Piece movie is a fun thing, One Piece movie is not the manga of cannon or that.  Ok?
> 
> (:



CONFIRMED FROM THE MAN HIMSELF.




I think we can put this debate finally to rest now.


----------



## Kanki (Nov 29, 2012)

Tanned Robin is so much hotter than pale Robin it's scary.

Feckin' anime.


----------



## Murdoc (Nov 29, 2012)

Armani Luffy gave me AIDS.


----------



## Silver (Nov 29, 2012)

Other than Coby and helmeppo, not sure if someone posted these guys yet. Looks like side characters and a side villain. They may be for the filler though not the actual movie


----------



## Soca (Nov 29, 2012)

If i didn't know any better I'd say that was kaidou


----------



## Navy Scribe (Nov 30, 2012)

You're not alone,his looks are comparable to his silohuette


----------



## Kishido (Nov 30, 2012)

Sanji looks best and dat leg hair 

Only cool as Sanji, Shanks and Rayleigh have dat leg hair

EDIT
The old geezer looks damn interesting


----------



## Silver (Nov 30, 2012)

Even more costumes (for episode of luffy)


----------



## Soca (Nov 30, 2012)

franky actually looks cool here must've been a pain to put that shirt on tho lol


----------



## Sanji (Nov 30, 2012)

lol, wtf is Luffy wearing?
Brook looks pretty cool. 
Chopper looks like he's wearing Pajamas. 
Usopp is meh.



Edit: Nami's skirt


----------



## Soca (Nov 30, 2012)

I believe luffy is wearing a boiler suit...looks good imo


----------



## Yulwei (Nov 30, 2012)

Silver said:


> Other than Coby and helmeppo, not sure if someone posted these guys yet. Looks like side characters and a side villain. They may be for the filler though not the actual movie



I think that Helmellpo's timeskip design is in many ways worse than his pre-skip design but it's possible it'll grow on me.  The polo neck suits Kizaru but definitely doesn't suit Helmellpo.

Coby is IMO too unchanged.  A new bandana, a scarf and the coat just isn't enough considering the massive changes Smoker, Tashigi and his colleague have undergone.  I expected more from the post skip design of one of the few dynamic Marine characters.


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 30, 2012)

I see Zoro has brought back his trademark green waist thing. For once Usopp doesn't have the coolest outfit, Franky or Brook does. Luffy looks cool in that boiler room outfit too. Pretty original. Goddamn Robin is fine. 

The old man looks like he can throw hands.



Yulwei said:


> I think that Helmellpo's timeskip design is in many ways worse than his pre-skip design but it's possible it'll grow on me.  The polo neck suits Kizaru but definitely doesn't suit Helmellpo.
> 
> Coby is IMO too unchanged.  A new bandana, a scarf and the coat just isn't enough considering the massive changes Smoker, Tashigi and his colleague have undergone.  I expected more from the post skip design of one of the few dynamic Marine characters.



Don't really mind Coby's design but i think the hat makes helmeppo look like broque works fodder. I don't know why i see it that way.


----------



## Soca (Nov 30, 2012)

S.A.F said:


> *I see Zoro has brought back his trademark green waist thing*.



he never left it, the band is under his coat


----------



## Whimsy (Nov 30, 2012)

Silver said:


> Even more costumes (for episode of luffy)



That Zoro and Franky outfit should make it into the manga


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 30, 2012)

Marcelle.B said:


> he never left it, the band is under his coat



Oh wow, i thought it was just for that cover page or an error like his eye being on the wrong side. Haven't noticed it at all.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Nov 30, 2012)

Brook should wear that outfit in the manga


----------



## Devil Child (Nov 30, 2012)

dat Robin 

and wth is Nami wearing? Zoro looks awesome too


----------



## blueframe01 (Dec 1, 2012)

Silver said:


> Even more costumes (for episode of luffy)



DAT Robin 

Franky should look less silly and more badass like in this picture.


----------



## Renegade Knight (Dec 1, 2012)

S.A.F said:


> Oh wow, i thought it was just for that cover page or an error like his eye being on the wrong side. Haven't noticed it at all.



People said the same thing about Chopper's hat, only they failed to realize that he just put a cover over it.


----------



## Kishido (Dec 1, 2012)

I bet the jacket of Franky is made by Luffy's dna


----------



## Hellblazer (Dec 1, 2012)

is it me or has this become more of a strawhat fashion show lately.....so many new costumes.......


----------



## Re:Make (Dec 1, 2012)

Silver said:


> Even more costumes (for episode of luffy)



Brook looks like a Marine... Lol


----------



## Soca (Dec 1, 2012)

well technically the one set of costumes is a fashion show since they were designed by armani [ the ones with the monster trio in short shorts]. But yea since there's a filler and movie coming up you can expect alot of different designs n stuff which is good.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Dec 1, 2012)

Greg is teasing us 




> I have a lot more than something but I've been asked by Shueisha & Toei not to say more until the release date. The leg thing is public information though. It's even on display at the One Piece Exhibition


. 


> redon,
> 
> Hey man. Yeah I saw. But a full summary of the movie is the least of things I could share with you. Notice I didn't just say Toei, but also 'Shueisha'.
> 
> ...





> No special chapter. I can promise you that. There are things far more engrossing and time-consuming than that.


----------



## Admiral Kizaru (Dec 1, 2012)

Edward Newgate said:


> Greg is teasing us
> 
> 
> .



Greg is a bit of an imbecile so he's probably exaggerating.


It's probably something minor like Dadan's new hairstyle or something.


P.S Vote Cana for prizes


----------



## Soca (Dec 1, 2012)

no fuck greg he can suck a dick, that dude hypes the most dumbest shit ever. In blue deep he was amazed as fuck by character heights n shit. Nah fuck that I'm not falling for that shit again.


----------



## La buse (Dec 1, 2012)

Greg is just an attention whore.


----------



## Kishido (Dec 1, 2012)

Marcelle.B said:


> no fuck greg he can suck a dick, that dude hypes the most dumbest shit ever. In blue deep he was amazed as fuck by character heights n shit. Nah fuck that I'm not falling for that shit again.



The truth... + rep


----------



## pussyking (Dec 1, 2012)

so what was the hidden thing on the straw hats replica at the one piece ten event he made a big deal out of hyping up but never explained.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Dec 1, 2012)

pussyking said:


> so what was the hidden thing on the straw hats replica at the one piece ten event he made a big deal out of hyping up but never explained.


Ah, right. I remembered him making a big deal about something, but didn't recall he ever explained it.


----------



## X-Drake (Dec 1, 2012)

lol Greg, I ain't falling for his hype again. Nor will I go to his websites any time soon.


----------



## pearlday1 (Dec 1, 2012)

*Glorious Island*

I have a question. Glorious Island is a prologue to the OP Film Z, but it's smartphone only. Will it come out online too? Can we watch it on computers lmao, and where do you watch it when it comes out?

I don't use smartphones -.-


----------



## Edward Newgate (Dec 1, 2012)

> On the podcast episode "Jag-taur" when describing the art exhibit, you said that you learned some pieces of information on par with Ace's bounty that you couldn't reveal until after the Hoko x Tate show. Specifically, you said something about there being some sort of secret or easter egg on the Straw Hat statues that you could only see from behind up on the stage. You didn't reveal that in the podcast about Hoko x Tate that came out today. Are you going to talk about that in the future?





> Mattc,
> 
> The one remaining detail is definitely not on par with Ace's bounty but it's a cool detail. I won't be revealing that unless I see it pop up somewhere.


 lolGreg


----------



## Louis-954 (Dec 1, 2012)

^ See, he's an asshole.


----------



## La buse (Dec 1, 2012)

See, hes an attention whore.

HEY, HEY, LOOK AT ME! I GOT INFORMATIONS!!


BUT I WONT TELL YOU. BUT HEY I GOT THEM! I WILL TELL YOU LATER. MAYBE.

HEY HEY!! IM ON TV!!! HEY LOOK AT ME!

nevermind.


----------



## Kirito (Dec 1, 2012)

pussyking said:


> lol he was on TV? how did that happen?



YOHOHO HE TOOK A BITE OF GUM GUM.

Seriously though, he was invited back on the Hoko x Tate show, and after a year of studying the manga he won. I think. Or whatever. All I know is that there are many people who dislike him. I don't so far though, he hasn't insulted me yet or something.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Dec 1, 2012)

I still don't understand just what kind of question they were asked in that show, or whatever.

Or what exactly did he notice on the books in the tree of Ohara.


----------



## Kanki (Dec 1, 2012)

Feckin' Greg....whoever the hell he is.


----------



## Louis-954 (Dec 1, 2012)

> I still don't understand just what kind of question they were asked in that show, or whatever.


They ask really hard questions that the average fan absolutely will not pick up on, lol. For example...

They were asked to find the "error" on this page. That error being Moriah appears to have 3 head stitchings when in reality he is only supposed to have two.
'

They were also asked to name the wines/sakes on the table they are sitting at.


----------



## Admiral Kizaru (Dec 1, 2012)

Mangetsu126 said:


> I don't hate the guy, but these posts have so much truth in them.



Hey, you left me out!  I was the first to insult Greg by calling him an imbecile. 

Though as I wasn't as elegant and precise as Marcelle 




I had the misfortune of listening to the shitbag on the Unofficial One Piece podcast (yes I know it's crap, I made a mistake). He was whining on about the Z movie, trying to act like he was some special guru of information. 

What annoyed me more was the presenters (Zach and some other halfwits) kept trying to refer to him as their "Expert on the ground in Japan", like he had some privileged intel, however every thing he relayed was basically stuff that was already established and known already by everyone - stuff that's already been posted on this thread.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Dec 1, 2012)

Louis-954 said:


> They ask really hard questions that the average fan absolutely will not pick up on, lol. For example...
> 
> They were asked to find the "error" on this page. That error being Moriah appears to have 3 head stitchings when in reality he is only supposed to have two.
> '
> ...


So did they name the wines? It's written so small...


----------



## Imback48 (Dec 1, 2012)

New scenes from film z

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YAw2u08HB30&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]

7eleven campaign 2

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FWlnT_pXXxY&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mangetsu126 (Dec 2, 2012)

Admiral Kizaru said:


> Hey, you left me out!  I was the first to insult Greg by calling him an imbecile.
> 
> Though as I wasn't as elegant and precise as Marcelle



I missed it, spot on 



> I had the misfortune of listening to the shitbag on the Unofficial One Piece podcast (yes I know it's crap, I made a mistake). He was whining on about the Z movie, trying to act like he was some special guru of information.
> 
> What annoyed me more was the presenters (Zach and some other halfwits) kept trying to refer to him as their "Expert on the ground in Japan", like he had some privileged intel, however every thing he relayed was basically stuff that was already established and known already by everyone - stuff that's already been posted on this thread.




so true, his information is usually known and if it's "exclusive" it's lame bullshit he found out like in his latest post :




> "Just spoiler-tag it."
> 
> Legally can't. Thems the breaks.
> 
> ...


----------



## Hellblazer (Dec 2, 2012)

where does this "greg" post????
seems like an awesome way to spend a day reading his posts


----------



## KazeYama (Dec 2, 2012)

He posts on APforums which baffles me why people even talk about anything from that site. 

Some of his information was actually decent, he lives in Japan so he does provide a good deal of info about stuff as soon as it comes out. Also he usually goes to JUMP festa and covers it, which sometimes has interesting info. 

I guess some people may not like him though as 90% of his information is minor and he blows everything out of proportion because of his obsession to OP. Dunno about recently though I stopped paying attention to the OP podcast once they started sucking Viz and Funimation's dicks and stopped reporting on things like the manga or anime unless it was officially translated or licensed. 

I can't really hate on the guy just for being a fanboy since he has supplied some good info over the years, but he definitely wanks OP and Oda harder than anyone and makes every little detail out to be some transcendent discovery.


----------



## La buse (Dec 2, 2012)

> As for the latest things I made public?
> 
> The location of "Tokushima" in the manga.
> 
> ...




OMG OMG IM HYPED NOW, AWESOME I WANT MOAR PLZ.

Wait.


Actually.


No.


----------



## Kirito (Dec 2, 2012)

HOLY GODA.


----------



## Imback48 (Dec 2, 2012)

Kirito said:


> HOLY GODA.



Where did you find all this


----------



## Sherlōck (Dec 2, 2012)

Garp's chest looks weird.


----------



## Hellblazer (Dec 2, 2012)

is that hotty hina????? my goodness she has become hot!
and that garp!!!super awesome!


----------



## blueframe01 (Dec 2, 2012)

Hina looks HAWT!!! 

Ain looks super hawt too.

man there are so many characters making their first post skip appearance in this movie...


----------



## CandyCocaine (Dec 2, 2012)

why are there so many gifs, clips and images from this movie circulating lol


----------



## John Sheppard (Dec 2, 2012)

Love Ain-chan.


----------



## Re:Make (Dec 2, 2012)

Kirito said:


> HOLY GODA.



Ain gave me the Tashigi vibe.
Garp's chest looks so freaking buff.
Tsuru looks pretty much da same...
What a Hot Hina...


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Dec 2, 2012)

Wait so is their not going to be a manga chapter for the movie?


----------



## Louis-954 (Dec 2, 2012)

^No, there will be a "Life of Z" short story(I'm hearing a few pages if we're lucky) special. Nothing like chapter 0, though.


----------



## Admiral Kizaru (Dec 2, 2012)

Kirito said:


> HOLY GODA.



Instant ejaculation upon seeing that Hina picture. She's grown if you get what I mean  



What's up with Garp's chest and face? I know he has a well built chest but he looks like a bloody chicken there.


----------



## VanzZz (Dec 2, 2012)

wait.. did Hina become a VA


----------



## Soca (Dec 2, 2012)

Vanƶ said:


> wait.. did Hina become a VA



I think she might be, I hope so anyways


----------



## Louis-954 (Dec 2, 2012)

> bullshit.. all Greg did was feel happy for something he love. blow thing out of proportion? how about its some of you who whenever there is a Yonkou or Supernova or Revolutionay or high ranking marine or new characters or villains coming out, all start to get hype all over the place. or for example like last week chapter, so many of you praised it because it contain a fighting scenes and Law cutting down a mountain when the fighting scene in that chapter was so little. how about when that sword octopus swordsman from FI arc was introduced and most of you start to fangasm and speculate how strong he will be when actually if some of really use your head you will realized from the start that he and every other fishmans antagonist will likely very weak compared to the Strawhats because FI was a must go-through destination for any pirate to enter the new world and FI was really a weak country and its peoples and needed WB protection to survived. so its not logical if there is a super strong Fishmans as the antagonist at all. its you guys who blow thing out of proportion.* not every great new news mean Yonkou, shicibukai, supernova, highest bounty ever and etc.*





> *my point is One Piece is more than just Yonkou, Supernova etc..* Oda pour his heart to it and did a very good job building its world. and One Piece is a treasure to connect people. and most of what Greg found and revealed recently was a proof to that. One Piece full of Oda's favorite films, mangas, stories, musics, artists, places and etc reference. he always use all of that as a sources of inspiration and give tributes to them. and some of it were actually a hint for the future plots too.


This isn't what the people here are upset about.


> *Greg is a long time One Piece fans and supporter. there are so many thing he did for the community. just because he can't reveal something now, he is dick, now? remember when he bring us every tiny information he can get from the Jump Fiesta every years?* remember how Jinbe look spoiler from what Oda show at the fiesta, well basically all a year before Jinbe was shown in the manga? remember when he beg like a beggar to some Japaneses fans at the Jump fiesta to help him to get into the One Piece section and he share with us all the information he can get from it? remember Strong World first ever teaser?and at that time, that movie wasn't even called strong world - based on early script from Oda it might be called the Crystal Log Ship? remember Strong World final scene which he illegally recorded from the cinema at the first day of Strong World screening? remember all of the information he shared with us on his website?


No, he's a dick because of his attitude towards other people in general. He also has this shitty habit of trying to get people hyped up and excited and then dangling the carrot in front of our faces for as long as possible. Like with the OP Ten Exhibition secret that he keeps going on about but doesn't want to reveal.


He's a dick, that's all there is to it. It doesn't mean I dislike him though. I'm just stating an observation.


----------



## Louis-954 (Dec 2, 2012)

^ That's not Greg, it's one of his fangirls in the AP thread.


----------



## MvCforumsucks12 (Dec 2, 2012)

so does anyone know the powers of Zs henchmen and even himself.
and has any info on them yet been released.


----------



## Soca (Dec 2, 2012)

you gotta go way back to page 40 or something, the whole plot was released from someone who saw the premiere


----------



## Whimsy (Dec 2, 2012)

HNNNNGH

Even without the tittays that would be a great outfit


----------



## Lawliet (Dec 2, 2012)

What I don't get is, We see Aokiji with no marine uniform and no leg and the SHs are having the post skip designs, which means the events of this movie is taking place post skip, and we know for a fact that Garp and Sengoku left the marines, so how come we see Garp wearing the marines uniform with ships with him? and I read a dude saying Sengoku got promoted? I don't get this, Sengoku and Garp shouldn't be with the marines right now, unless they specifically asked Garp's help to take Z down or something, then it would make sense.


----------



## MakeItReal (Dec 2, 2012)

Imback48 said:


> New trailer
> 
> Taken from apforums
> 
> ...



I really like this trailer.


----------



## Louis-954 (Dec 2, 2012)

> and we know for a fact that Garp and Sengoku left the marines, so how  come we see Garp wearing the marines uniform with ships with him? and I  read a dude saying Sengoku got promoted? I don't get this, Sengoku and  Garp shouldn't be with the marines right now, unless they specifically  asked Garp's help to take Z down or something, then it would make sense.


Neither of them left the Marines and Sengoku wasn't promoted, he was given a new job.

Kong asked Garp to retire from *active duty* but still retain his rank. Sengoku was given the rank of "General Inspector" and Fleet Admiral position was handed over to Sakazuki. Kong asked them both to stay with the Marines to help train and motivate up and coming Marines of the new generation.


----------



## Sentomaru (Dec 2, 2012)

Whimsy said:


> HNNNNGH
> 
> Even without the tittays that would be a great outfit





Dat Hina.

She reminds me a bit of Integra Hellsing here, I like that look.


----------



## Yulwei (Dec 2, 2012)

Whimsy said:


> HNNNNGH
> 
> Even without the tittays that would be a great outfit



It's the same outfit she wore pre-skip but it's been unbuttoned further and unless I'm mistaken her tits are bigger.  Her hair might also be slightly altered but not significantly so


----------



## Admiral Kizaru (Dec 2, 2012)

Yulwei said:


> It's the same outfit she wore pre-skip but it's been unbuttoned further and unless I*'m mistaken her tits are bigger.  *Her hair might also be slightly altered but not significantly so



Yes they've definitely grown bigger.



Like half of the female cast on One Piece, it seems like she's taken a trip to see a plastic surgeon.


----------



## Renegade Knight (Dec 2, 2012)

Hina is smoking hot in that pic.


----------



## Shiroyasha (Dec 2, 2012)

This movie is going to be the shit. Can't wait.

To bad we'll have to wait a while for subs...


----------



## Jouten (Dec 3, 2012)

Whimsy said:


> HNNNNGH
> 
> Even without the tittays that would be a great outfit



I wonder what her rank is now?


----------



## Admiral Kizaru (Dec 3, 2012)

Renegade Knight said:


> Hina is smoking hot in that pic.



Most importantly I hope this picture of her and her appearance in the movie heralds some high quality doujins and hentai of her. 

As SH4L can attest to, there's not much good quality stuff of hers around.


----------



## Shinthia (Dec 3, 2012)

Admiral Kizaru said:


> *Most importantly I hope this picture of her and her appearance in the movie heralds some high quality doujins and hent*ai of her.
> 
> As SH4L can attest to, there's not much good quality stuff of hers around.



Well we already have Hancock and Nami (twice) so its Hina's time to shine


----------



## Yulwei (Dec 3, 2012)

Jouten said:


> I wonder what her rank is now?



If she hasn't at least become a Commodore then we can forget about her ever being relevant again except as a shoulder for Smoker to cry on about his whoopings.  I expect her to be a Rear Admiral but I wouldn't mind her being a Vice Admiral.



Admiral Kizaru said:


> Most importantly I hope this picture of her and her appearance in the movie heralds some high quality doujins and hentai of her.
> 
> As SH4L can attest to, there's not much good quality stuff of hers around.



If Tashigi walking around with her shirt open being prevented from flashing only by censoring laws didn't produce loads of hentai then this certainly wont.


----------



## Kishido (Dec 3, 2012)

Hina is noe easily top 3


----------



## Admiral Kizaru (Dec 3, 2012)

Yulwei said:


> If Tashigi walking around with her shirt open being prevented from flashing only by censoring laws didn't produce loads of hentai then this certainly wont.



I've think I've seen one doujin so far using the Smoker/Tashigi changeover, it's still quite a new topic so there may be more. That's not really my style, it creeps me out having men in women's bodies in hentai. 

Still, there needs to be more Hina stuff. Get to work doujin makers. 

PM me if you want me to find the link


----------



## Yulwei (Dec 3, 2012)

Well I was referring more to her showing more skin making no difference to the amount of hentai rather than me having a particular fetish for mind switching across genders.  Hina's deeper cleavage will have no effect on the hentai artists focus on the trio of Nami, Hancock and Robin


----------



## Silver (Dec 4, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]l7RIHJOUIxI[/YOUTUBE]
The first trailer is so much better


----------



## Soca (Dec 4, 2012)

oh my days teenie bopper robin


----------



## Chrysanthemum (Dec 4, 2012)

Silver said:


> [YOUTUBE]l7RIHJOUIxI[/YOUTUBE]
> The first trailer is so much better


Needs more Kizaru.


----------



## Shadow (Dec 4, 2012)

Purchased my Ticket at Lawsons! I got a free keychain as a gift! And another gift at the theatre when I watch!!
Prepare for a _Ask Shadow about OPZ film _thread in 2 weeks!!


----------



## blueframe01 (Dec 4, 2012)

Dat winking Robin


----------



## Louis-954 (Dec 4, 2012)

> Purchased my Ticket at Lawsons! I got a free keychain as a gift! And another gift at the theatre when I watch!!
> Prepare for a _Ask Shadow about OPZ film _thread in 2 weeks!!


I'm going as well. What theater are you going to?


----------



## vanhellsing (Dec 4, 2012)

god her nose is so fucking horrible XDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## Renegade Knight (Dec 4, 2012)

Louis-954 said:


> I'm going as well. What theater are you going to?



You're flying all the way to Japan to see the movie?

Lucky friend....


----------



## Louis-954 (Dec 4, 2012)

> You're flying all the way to Japan to see the movie?
> 
> Lucky friend....


I truly love One Piece!


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Dec 4, 2012)

Louis-954 said:


> I truly love One Piece!



You understand Japanese.


----------



## Louis-954 (Dec 4, 2012)

> You understand Japanese.


I'm not fluent or anything and I can hardly read it but for the most part yeah.

 = my best friend.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Dec 4, 2012)

Louis-954 said:


> I'm not fluent or anything and I can hardly read it but for the most part yeah.
> 
> = my best friend.



The point of that question was that i was not sure if you could understand the movie or not which i know kind of a dumb question since your flying over to japan to watch it. 

I need to learn some Japanese myself.


----------



## korican04 (Dec 4, 2012)

How long do movies stay in theaters in Japan? Maybe I'll go see it when i'm in Tokyo for a lay over to Korea.


----------



## Louis-954 (Dec 4, 2012)

> How long do movies stay in theaters in Japan? Maybe I'll go see it when i'm in Tokyo for a lay over to Korea.


Seeing how OP has a cult following I wouldn't be surprised if it stayed in theaters until early March. The ticket I bought is good for the DB movie as well so I imagine it'll stay at least until the DB movie releases in March.


----------



## MvCforumsucks12 (Dec 4, 2012)

so is that shinobi guy from wano?


and lol at that stupid bad reputation song on the trailer.


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 4, 2012)

Theirs quite a few Hina doujins out done by Acid Head.


----------



## Wosu (Dec 4, 2012)

This is not a hentai discussion thread.


----------



## Chrysanthemum (Dec 4, 2012)

Moe Lester said:


> This is not a hentai discussion thread.


Your avatar says otherwise.


----------



## Bender (Dec 4, 2012)

New One Piece movie looks mega fucking raw.


----------



## Shadow (Dec 4, 2012)

Louis-954 said:


> I'm going as well. What theater are you going to?


 

Going to Toho Cinemas in Kofu Yamanashi!


----------



## Louis-954 (Dec 4, 2012)

Ah I'm going to Waseda Shochiku.


----------



## Black Mirror (Dec 4, 2012)

you guys make me so damn jelly, I could explode >.<


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 4, 2012)

Lol the dyna stone looks like that thing in Berserk watdya call it? Egg of Behelit or something? 

And who's that chick using a pink rasengan?


----------



## Soca (Dec 4, 2012)

that's ain subordinate of z


----------



## Yamato (Dec 5, 2012)

cant wait for this to come out


----------



## Louis-954 (Dec 5, 2012)

Left: Z after being attacked by Doflamingo.

Top Right: Young Z with his wife and infant son.


----------



## Kid (Dec 5, 2012)

when is the movie out in Raw?


----------



## Louis-954 (Dec 5, 2012)

For the 50th time you won't see anything Raw or Subbed until July/August when it hits TV and/or released to DVD/BD.


----------



## Soca (Dec 5, 2012)

I like how general franky is looking less and less cartoonish in these things he should always be like that


----------



## Pacifista (Dec 5, 2012)

Louis-954 said:


> Left: Z after being attacked by Doflamingo.



Wait, is it confirmed that it's Doflamingo that did this? Because I was expecting it to be cut off. That arm looks burned or a really bad abrasion. 

Of course, we don't know how the fight could of gone or either of their powers but still.


----------



## Louis-954 (Dec 5, 2012)

> Wait, is it confirmed that it's Doflamingo that did this? Because I was  expecting it to be cut off. That arm looks burned or a really bad  abrasion.


It's confirmed that an "Evil Shichibukai with a Devil Fruit" did it. So that rules out Mihawk. The only remaining warlords who could have done it are Crocodile, Moriah, or Doflamingo and I doubt Crocodile or Moriah could even singe the hairs on an Admirals ball sack, let alone take an arm.


----------



## Shinthia (Dec 5, 2012)

Louis-954 said:


> It's confirmed that an "Evil Shichibukai with a Devil Fruit" did it. So that rules out Mihawk. The only remaining warlords who could have done it are Crocodile, Moriah, or Doflamingo and I doubt Crocodile or Moriah could even singe the hairs on an Admirals ball sack, let alone take an arm.



is it stated , when did Z lost his arm? I mean was it in Roger's time ?


----------



## Soca (Dec 5, 2012)

it was in rogers time back then he lost his family to a bunch of pirates and his arm to a schichibukai with a powerful df who joined the marines [that's what caused him to leave in the first place].


----------



## Coruscation (Dec 5, 2012)

So we know that it was in Roger's time? Hm, Doflamingo was only 16 then...


----------



## Louis-954 (Dec 5, 2012)

> So we know that it was in Roger's time? Hm, Doflamingo was only 16 then...


I think it was after Rogers time. The government started assembling the Shichibukai 12yrs ago(That's when Croc, Moriah, and Hancock all joined). So I think the incident with Z occurred 12-16yrs ago. Makes more sense to me anyway, a 16yr old cutting an Admirals arm off and slaughtering his crew? Come on.


----------



## Pacifista (Dec 5, 2012)

A 16 year old Doflamingo injuring an Admiral.

I don't think I can reasonably believe that. Even the exceptional Luffy who has had a growth rate out of this world couldn't possibly hope to pray about maybe somehow inconveniencing an Admiral somewhat. Let alone rendering an arm _useless_. Crocodile is 5 years older than Doflamingo so that sounds more plausible and could possibly explain how he was invited to the Shichibukai with only an 81 M bounty.....but that would mean that he not only became weaker, or drastically weaker but _enormously_ weaker than he once was. Moria is even older than Crocodile and we already know that he used to be much stronger. This would mean that he really was an equal to a very powerful Kaidou. Though I believe Crocodile did become weaker since his time in the New World I don't think he was quite that high. At least, I don't see anything really pointing to it.

So we have three very interesting scenarios here. Or. It was a completely different Shichibukai that had already left the service before the current story that we don't know about.


----------



## Coruscation (Dec 5, 2012)

> I think it was after Rogers time. The government started assembling the Shichibukai 12yrs ago(That's when Croc, Moriah, and Hancock all joined). So I think the incident with Z occurred 12-16yrs ago. Makes more sense to me anyway, a 16yr old cutting an Admirals arm off and slaughtering his crew? Come on.



I would have thought the same. That's why I wondered if there was anything actually saying that it was during Roger's time, because that really doesn't make too much sense.


----------



## KazeYama (Dec 5, 2012)

I thought the shichibukai were created as a result of the grand pirate age. Meaning they were first formed 24 years ago. Of course this is assuming that after Roger's death that the yonkou were created which may not be true. Obviously Shanks was still a kid at the time and we don't know about Big Mam or Kaidou during that time. 

Also was it specifically stated that the Shichibukai who took his arm was a current shichibukai? There may have been someone extremely powerful who was part of the first generation of shichibukai that we don't know about yet. Even at 12 years ago there is no guarantee it was Doflamingo. 

I'm hoping it is someone like Kaidou was a former shichibukai who left to become a yonkou the same way Teach did (which would also help explain his relationship with Moria if they were Shichibukai together or if Moriah replaced Kadio after his crew was destroyed).


----------



## EndlessStrategy (Dec 5, 2012)

Wait wait wait. When was it ever said that the Shichibukai were a recent organization? Sure, it makes sense that they only formed recently, but I'd like a bit of confirmation.


----------



## Louis-954 (Dec 5, 2012)

> Wait wait wait. When was it ever said  that the Shichibukai were a recent organization? Sure, it makes sense  that they only formed recently, but I'd like a bit of confirmation.


Inferred reading. 3 of the known Members are confirmed to have Joined 12yrs ago. Kuma wasn't in yet either and we know they were still being formed as of 5yrs ago since Ace was asked to join.


----------



## Silver (Dec 5, 2012)

Not sure if posted but the Jump cover


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Dec 5, 2012)

Or just a thought here.

16 year old Doflamingo was just boss and was so strong he has not grown at all in the last 20+years because he had no need to train anymore.


----------



## Hellblazer (Dec 6, 2012)

what if dragon was a shichibukai before he became a revolutionary?


----------



## Swagger Wagon (Dec 6, 2012)

Well in regards to the timeline, I've seen "10 years ago" as the time this particular shichibukai joined thrown around a lot on AP forums but I'm not sure of their source.


----------



## Louis-954 (Dec 6, 2012)

> what if dragon was a shichibukai before he became a revolutionary?


Dragon would never be a government dog.


----------



## Federer (Dec 6, 2012)

It doesn't matter whether the timeline makes sense or not, this movie isn't likely canon anyways.

16 year Doflamingo cutting an arm of an Admiral.


----------



## Shinthia (Dec 6, 2012)

Federer said:


> It doesn't matter whether the timeline makes sense or not, this movie isn't likely canon anyways.
> 
> 16 year Doflamingo cutting an arm of an Admiral.



May be thats why Vergo warned Law about Doffy's past


----------



## Edward Newgate (Dec 6, 2012)

Kizaru was still a VA 13 years ago. We don't know when Sengoku got promoted, or Akainu and Aokiji (who were VA as long as 27 years ago) so I assume that once their mentor left, and Sengoku promoted to Fleet Admiral, the three got promoted to Admiral rank.


----------



## Renegade Knight (Dec 6, 2012)

Did anyone post this yet?



Advertisement done right.


----------



## Silver (Dec 6, 2012)

Man, Japan might as well be called One Piece Land.


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 6, 2012)

Damn! i don't even think pokemon or dragon ball got that kind of treatment. This and the subway with one piece characters all over it makes me think its the most popular series that was ever created in Japan.


----------



## Soca (Dec 6, 2012)

jeezus they go all out eh


----------



## Hakan Erkan (Dec 6, 2012)

Renegade Knight said:


> Did anyone post this yet?
> 
> 
> 
> Advertisement done right.



Holy Urouge.


----------



## MvCforumsucks12 (Dec 6, 2012)

S.A.F said:


> Damn! i don't even think pokemon or dragon ball got that kind of treatment. This and the subway with one piece characters all over it makes me think its the most popular series that was ever created in Japan.



Bullshit





























































that will be Bleach just wait when the Bleach anime will come back the world will be its advertisment of its return.


----------



## Carlton Banks (Dec 6, 2012)

Very Hyped for this Movie.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Dec 7, 2012)

Translation for .


> [Left page]
> When Zephr was 34 years old, he began to be called "Black Arm".
> He was the master of Buso/Armament haki.
> 
> ...


----------



## Soca (Dec 7, 2012)

so he was a master of coa when he was a rear admiral.....what a beast


----------



## Jaga (Dec 8, 2012)

new scans 



damn NF image limit  

more here.


----------



## Yulwei (Dec 8, 2012)

Saiyan Island is absolute shit.


----------



## Renegade Knight (Dec 8, 2012)

I like to call it Narutard Island.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Dec 8, 2012)

Jaga said:


> new scans
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There's some tidbits of new info.



> The only new information I found is:
> -The marine has approximately 200 branches distributed throughout the 5 seas(Grand Line + the blues)
> -there are 16 viceadmirals


----------



## Soca (Dec 8, 2012)

16 only? I thought there'd be like 20


----------



## Coruscation (Dec 8, 2012)

If you take the Wiki's list and strike Vergo off it, there are in fact 16 currently known-and-named ones. But I thought there were more of them based on this scene:




Considering that there are several unnamed people there who based on the way the scene is drawn you'd think would be VAs. I guess they're not, though. Apparently we've seen every single Vice Admiral that exists.


----------



## Kanki (Dec 8, 2012)

Coruscation said:


> If you take the Wiki's list and strike Vergo off it, there are in fact 16 currently known-and-named ones. But I thought there were more of them based on this scene:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My guess is Tsuru retired along with Garp and Sengoku, leaving us with 16.


----------



## Yulwei (Dec 8, 2012)

I actually figured there'd be 15 going by the fact 5 VA's are needed for a Buster Call and there's only 3 people (Admirals) who can summon a Buster Call.  If there's one extra VA I'd put that down to Garp probably not participating in such duties.


----------



## Coruscation (Dec 8, 2012)

^^That's possible, though it would leave us with the same result - that several of the Marines in that picture aren't VAs despite it looking a lot like it.

Yulwei: there are 16 without counting Garp. 17 when he was one. And now there might not be three Admirals any more, either. Plus, the Fleet Admiral could summon a BC as well, so... not sure that theory holds.


----------



## Kanki (Dec 8, 2012)

In the picture with Sengoku standing above Akainu/Kizaru/Aokiji, who's the guy facing the other direction? 

New Admiral?


----------



## Edward Newgate (Dec 8, 2012)

Mozambia did not appear in the war, at all. Perhaps he retired following the Doflamingo incident back in the meeting.



Kakashi Is God said:


> In the picture with Sengoku standing above Akainu/Kizaru/Aokiji, who's the guy facing the other direction?
> 
> New Admiral?


Yeah, I was wondering about that too.


----------



## VanzZz (Dec 8, 2012)

Ao Kiji looks like Thugnificent lol


----------



## Yulwei (Dec 8, 2012)

Coruscation said:


> ^^That's possible, though it would leave us with the same result - that several of the Marines in that picture aren't VAs despite it looking a lot like it.
> 
> Yulwei: there are 16 without counting Garp. 17 when he was one. And now there might not be three Admirals any more, either. Plus, the Fleet Admiral could summon a BC as well, so... not sure that theory holds.



It's possible Tsuru had slightly different duties if her introduction as second in command still holds water but it could be she doesn't go on them for reasons of age.



Kakashi Is God said:


> My guess is Tsuru retired along with Garp and Sengoku, leaving us with 16.



She's still active in the movie


----------



## Edward Newgate (Dec 8, 2012)

Just realized that it also confirms that the Giant Squad aren't VAs.


----------



## Soca (Dec 8, 2012)

Kakashi Is God said:


> In the picture with Sengoku standing above Akainu/Kizaru/Aokiji, who's the guy facing the other direction?
> 
> New Admiral?



think it's just a commanding officer to just show off the marine quote


----------



## Louis-954 (Dec 8, 2012)

> If you take the Wiki's list and strike Vergo off it, there are in fact  16 currently known-and-named ones. But I thought there were more of them  based on this scene:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There are only like 8 there, why did you think there to be more? 

John Giant
Vergo
Smoker
Mozambia
Cancer
Strawberry
Doberman
Yamakaji
Tsuru
Onigumo
Bastille 
Dalmation
Lacroix
Stainless
Momonga
Ronse
Comil

I'm quite pleased that these are all our Vice Admirals. Imo we don't need any more.


----------



## Sherlōck (Dec 8, 2012)

Kakashi Is God said:


> In the picture with Sengoku standing above Akainu/Kizaru/Aokiji, who's the guy facing the other direction?
> 
> New Admiral?



Possibly. But we need two new Admirals not one.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Dec 8, 2012)

Does anyone remember seeing Mozambia in the war? Because the wikia says that he appeared alongside Tsuru and Comil, but there's no reference to the chapter.

*Edit:*
Ah yeah, there he is.


----------



## Louis-954 (Dec 8, 2012)

He's there. Note the scar and dark suit.


----------



## X-Drake (Dec 8, 2012)

Who's the two dudes back, in the manga only the long beared swordsmen is there. Cancer being the other guy


----------



## auem (Dec 9, 2012)

Louis-954 said:


> So Luffy says he isn't a hero and then Oda says Luffy isn't a hero and you still think he is a hero?



whatever Oda says,he  had not done anything that shows Luffy is not a hero....otherwise Luffy wouldn't been that popular...readers are not that naive......time after time people thanked him for saving them,their lands or their nearest and dearest one...what can you say such person other than 'hero'.....?

.


----------



## Jaga (Dec 9, 2012)

new commercial for Film Z. i like Avril's voice better than the original guys (forgot their name) for How You Remind Me


----------



## auem (Dec 9, 2012)

so we have pretty good summary of the movie but still no info about whom chopped off Z's hand...?!....has it shown at all in the movie who did it...?


----------



## Louis-954 (Dec 9, 2012)

> so we have pretty good summary of the movie but still no info about whom chopped off Z's hand...?!....has it shown at all in the movie who did it...?


"An evil Shichibukai with a Devil Fruit". It's obviously Doflamingo.



> whatever Oda says,he had not done anything that shows Luffy is not a hero....otherwise Luffy wouldn't been that popular...readers are not that naive......time after time people thanked him for saving them,their lands or their nearest and dearest one...what can you say such person other than 'hero'.....?


Being thanked =/= being a hero. Luffy says he isn't a hero, Oda says he isn't a hero, he's a pirate, and he's often not morally just. Look at the Impel Down arc. He released hundreds of dangerous criminals into the world just to rescue his brother. Not very heroic.


----------



## auem (Dec 9, 2012)

Louis-954 said:


> "An evil Shichibukai with a Devil Fruit". It's obviously Doflamingo.
> 
> 
> Being thanked =/= being a hero. Luffy says he isn't a hero, Oda says he isn't a hero, he's a pirate, and he's often not morally just. Look at the Impel Down arc. He released hundreds of dangerous criminals into the world just to rescue his brother. Not very heroic.



well...what type of pirate don't loot and plunder,instead help the common people with every opportunity....?..ODA fails...


----------



## Kirito (Dec 10, 2012)

auem said:


> well...what type of pirate don't loot and plunder,instead help the common people with every opportunity....?..ODA fails...



What kind of ninja wears bright colors, instead of concealing themselves at every opportunity? 

Think before you post.


----------



## Coruscation (Dec 10, 2012)

> There are only like 8 there, why did you think there to be more?



Um, because you can see more guys in the background looking authoritative? And because you can see a guy with a polearm cutting cannonballs which I assumed to be a VA, because the whole point of the scene was the VAs cutting cannonballs. Then on the next page, you can see that the line continues beyond Comil and I thought that those guys would be VAs because, you know, it was the VAs lining up.

But apparently none of that was true. Don't pretend like we had any actual reason to think that they weren't, though. In a scene about authoritative looking Marines that are VAs cutting cannonballs and lining up, I assumed that authoritative looking guys who cut cannonballs and lined up were VAs.


----------



## auem (Dec 10, 2012)

Kirito said:


> What kind of ninja wears bright colors, instead of concealing themselves at every opportunity?
> 
> Think before you post.



Read before you post....
you ignored/missed the context.....i wanted to pointed out that Luffy so far have been more of a hero/savior than pirate....contrary to what author claimed(which was the context)......

Naruto was not even in my mind(by the way you are right off course....only that there have been no doubt expressed from any quarter whether Naruto is a hero)...

anyway we are veering off the topic....
any new info regarding volume Z...?


----------



## Sengoku (Dec 10, 2012)

Quick question about the Film Z.

What materials in the movie will be canon? I know that powers and abilities are obviously going to be canon but of course the outcome of the movie will probably not be canon. Sort of like Luffy beating Shiki - Shiki having the anti gravity fruit is canon but him being weaker in the movie version is obviously noncanon. He would murk Luffy in the manga 1v1.

Another question is what era was Z in? Is Z being a former admiral canon? I saw this picture with Z and the background it showed Sengoku and Garp strategically placed close to the villain himself. So I'm thinking Z is probably "friends" back in the day with the Sengoku and Garp.


----------



## Stilzkin (Dec 10, 2012)

Sengoku said:


> Quick question about the Film Z.
> 
> What materials in the movie will be canon? I know that powers and abilities are obviously going to be canon but of course the outcome of the movie will probably not be canon. Sort of like Luffy beating Shiki - Shiki having the anti gravity fruit is canon but him being weaker in the movie version is obviously noncanon. He would murk Luffy in the manga 1v1.
> 
> Another question is what era was Z in? Is Z being a former admiral canon? I saw this picture with Z and the background it showed Sengoku and Garp strategically placed close to the villain himself. So I'm thinking Z is probably "friends" back in the day with the Sengoku and Garp.



There has already been enough arguements about this so this is what I will say; there are two ways of looking at it:

1. The entire movie is canon, everything that happens in it should be considered to be what occured in the manga.

2. None of the movie is canon, at least not by the grace of the movie. Anything that is canon is stuff that we know we will see in the series, but isn't actually so until we do. Stuff like Coby's and Aokiji's design which Oda is unlikely to change should be canon. The character of Z may or may not be canon, he is not so until we hear about in the manga or we get a chapter about his past.


----------



## Louis-954 (Dec 10, 2012)

> What materials in the movie will be canon? I know that powers and abilities are obviously going to be canon but of course the outcome of the movie will probably not be canon. Sort of like Luffy beating Shiki - Shiki having the anti gravity fruit is canon but him being weaker in the movie version is obviously noncanon. He would murk Luffy in the manga 1v1.


This again.... It's like people never learn. Shiki was weak because....

1. Hadn't fought in over 20yrs.
2. Had a steering wheel lodges in his head.
3. Lost his legs.

It doesn't take a genius to see that he lost a lot of power. That said, he STiLL murked Luffy. He drowned Luffy but due to pis and cis let him out of his watery tomb. On top of that Luffy had loads of help. It was only thanks to Nami, Usopp, Billy, and the storm that he was able to win. Remove even one of them and he dies horribly.


----------



## Imback48 (Dec 11, 2012)

New Trailer 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aYFtLi6HGzA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Chrysanthemum (Dec 11, 2012)

Imback48 said:


> New Trailer
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aYFtLi6HGzA[/YOUTUBE]


Aokiji was the best thing about this trailer.pek


----------



## Kishido (Dec 11, 2012)

EPIC trailer

BTW

Dear Marcelle... As you has seen there was Sanji around 0:09 with an epic attack. Maybe you can do a little gif for me 

PS
After seeing even more of full fire Sanji. Fuck you people who think he needs a DF or the damn Mera Mera


----------



## Shinthia (Dec 11, 2012)

Dat fuckin "Z"


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 11, 2012)

Someone needs to camrip this shit.


----------



## kenjitr (Dec 11, 2012)

KiShiDo said:


> After seeing even more of full fire Sanji. Fuck you people who think he needs a DF or the damn Mera Mera



Hey :sanji, dont you think thats a little rude against me who wants sanji to eat a DF  Also luffys teacher was the one who didnt eat a DF not sanjis .


----------



## Kishido (Dec 11, 2012)

Sanji confirmed to have the Okama fruit in future


----------



## corsair (Dec 11, 2012)

auem said:


> well...what type of pirate don't loot and plunder,instead help the common people with every opportunity....?..ODA fails...



I don't know, but not the Strawhats. They did loot and plunder in the past.


----------



## kenjitr (Dec 11, 2012)

KiShiDo said:


> Sanji confirmed to have the Okama fruit in future



If i need to choose a DF for sanji would give him ero ero or gasu gasu .


----------



## Shinthia (Dec 11, 2012)

kenjitr said:


> If i need to choose a DF for sanji would give him ero ero or gasu gasu .



Plz man. Stop the Sanji with DF idea .Do u want to kill him ?

He already ate Awesome Awesome no mi


----------



## Sherlōck (Dec 11, 2012)

Imback48 said:


> New Trailer
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aYFtLi6HGzA[/YOUTUBE]



Any other source?


----------



## Impact (Dec 11, 2012)

Was Z using haki in that trailer?


----------



## Shinthia (Dec 11, 2012)

Dastan said:


> Any other source?



Try this


----------



## Regster (Dec 11, 2012)

LazyOnigiriLuffy said:


> Plz man. Stop the Sanji with DF idea .Do u want to kill him ?
> 
> He already ate Awesome Awesome no mi



Absalom had stolen his dream DF


----------



## Soca (Dec 11, 2012)

Impact said:


> Was Z using haki in that trailer?



yep yep, 2 pages before it says he was a master of coa before being promoted to vice admiral


----------



## Kishido (Dec 11, 2012)

Marcelle.B said:


> yep yep, 2 pages before it says he was a master of coa before being promoted to vice admiral



Marcelle.B do you have read my request?

<3


----------



## Sherlōck (Dec 11, 2012)

LazyOnigiriLuffy said:


> Try this



Still not getting anything. Youtube is blocked here.


----------



## Shinthia (Dec 11, 2012)

Dastan said:


> Still not getting anything. Youtube is blocked here.



Its blocked in my Country too. but adding https:// will do the trick for u and also  u need Chrome to do that


----------



## Soca (Dec 11, 2012)

KiShiDo said:


> Marcelle.B do you have read my request?
> 
> <3


----------



## Sherlōck (Dec 11, 2012)

LazyOnigiriLuffy said:


> Its blocked in my Country too. but adding https:// will do the trick for u and also  u need Chrome to do that



Using Mozilla. Probably thats why I am not getting it.


----------



## Kishido (Dec 11, 2012)

Dat Sanji <3

Thanks Marcelle


----------



## Louis-954 (Dec 11, 2012)

Three more days until I can go see it, cannot waaaaaiiiiit!! >.<


----------



## Soca (Dec 11, 2012)

fuck you and your life in particular


----------



## Vermilion Kn (Dec 11, 2012)

> Three more days until I can go see it, cannot waaaaaiiiiit!! >.<



Are you all set on how to smuggle a camera in with you ?

Cause you know, if you don't shit might happen.


----------



## God Movement (Dec 11, 2012)

get one of those hat camera things


----------



## pinug (Dec 11, 2012)

Louis-954 said:


> Three more days until I can go see it, cannot waaaaaiiiiit!! >.<



you happy to make all of us mad and envious, aren't you? :sanji


----------



## Louis-954 (Dec 11, 2012)

It's pretty hard to get a camera in and almost as hard as that to film without being caught. They have ushers who patrol inside specifically on the look out for people pirating, lol. I'll bring my phone and see what I can do though. No promises.


----------



## Sentomaru (Dec 11, 2012)

> [Left page]
> When Zephr was 34 years old, he began to be called "Black Arm".
> He was the master of Buso/Armament haki.
> 
> ...


Wait, Z was only recently promoted to Vice Admiral during the climax of Roger and Whitebeard's era? That's confusing, I thought he was an Admiral along Sengoku and the third spot was vacant/reserved for Garp. Also, looking at his age he's probably a good 10 years younger than Garp or Whitebeard.

He's currently in his early to mid sixties since 38 + 24 = 62.


----------



## Louis-954 (Dec 11, 2012)

> Wait, Z was only recently promoted to Vice Admiral during the climax of Roger and Whitebeard's era? That's confusing, I thought he was an Admiral along Sengoku and the third spot was vacant/reserved for Garp. Also, looking at his age he's probably a good 10 years younger than Garp or Whitebeard.
> 
> He's currently in his early to mid sixties since 38 + 24 = 62.


I'd say it was more like 27 years ago that he became an Admiral. Around the same time Shiki was clashing with Roger.


----------



## Navy Scribe (Dec 11, 2012)

Wow,we just get a little more and it turns out to be phenomenal.

And Louis I happen to be in Davie right now so Im just letting you know that I'll be giving your crib a visit.


Hope you enjoy the movie.


----------



## Louis-954 (Dec 11, 2012)

Haha, well if there were ever a good time to raid my house....

and thanks.


----------



## Soca (Dec 11, 2012)

raid his house so he understands his duty to pirate for his forum buddies


----------



## Soca (Dec 11, 2012)

surprised no one posted this, there's more tids bits of sanji vs binz


----------



## JoJo (Dec 11, 2012)

Louis-954 said:


> Three more days until I can go see it, cannot waaaaaiiiiit!! >.<



 



Marcelle.B said:


> fuck you and your life in particular



This.


----------



## Soca (Dec 12, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]7ZjCcOqztLw[/YOUTUBE]

I can dig it avril I can dig it


----------



## Silver (Dec 12, 2012)

How you remind me >>>>> Bad reputation imo


Louis-954 said:


> It's pretty hard to get a camera in and almost as hard as that to film without being caught. They have ushers who patrol inside specifically on the look out for people pirating, lol. I'll bring my phone and see what I can do though. No promises.


Nice, All I ask for is a semi-high quality cam footage of the entire movie for this Christmas. 
I know you wont let me down


----------



## iLikeManga (Dec 12, 2012)

auem said:


> well...what type of pirate don't loot and plunder,instead help the common people with every opportunity....?..ODA fails...



Luffy is not a hero. He only helps people that he believes are good people. And  people he knows. If he was a hero, why does the fucking government consider him as threat??? And also, HERO'S share their meat with everyone, Luffy would hog it all to himself.


----------



## Stilzkin (Dec 12, 2012)

Who the hell thought to connect Avril, Nickelback, and OP exactly?

Still dislike it, not because they could have gotten better music, as I wouldn't expect a movie like this to have great pop music anyways, but because it  seems like blatant product placement.


----------



## Whimsy (Dec 12, 2012)

It's bizarre isn't it

But fair play, Avril getting that Jappo money


----------



## Jaga (Dec 12, 2012)

I'm getting a block in your country for the song. Here is another link: 

I gotta say I like it! I loved the original version and this new one is just as good. Love Avil! So hot


----------



## MartyMcFly1 (Dec 12, 2012)

Stilzkin said:


> Who the hell thought to connect Avril, Nickelback, and OP exactly?
> 
> Still dislike it, not because they could have gotten better music, as I wouldn't expect a movie like this to have great pop music anyways, but because it  seems like blatant product placement.



I think Avril is engaged to Chad Kroeger from Nickelback. Oda's probably a fan of her music.


----------



## Stilzkin (Dec 12, 2012)

> Oda's probably a fan of her music



I doubt it, more likely that Avril's managers are trying to give her a stronger foothold in Japan where her look might sell.


----------



## MartyMcFly1 (Dec 12, 2012)

Stilzkin said:


> I doubt it, more likely that Avril's managers are trying to give her a stronger foothold in Japan where her look might sell.



Oda likes a lot of artists in the US. Didn't he personally call her and ask her to sing these songs for his movie?


----------



## Edward Newgate (Dec 12, 2012)

Stilzkin said:


> I doubt it, more likely that Avril's managers are trying to give her a stronger foothold in Japan where her look might sell.


Actually, he said he IS a fan.


----------



## Renegade Knight (Dec 12, 2012)

Louis, you should get one of those spy cams and hide it in a hat or something.


----------



## Kishido (Dec 12, 2012)

Marcelle.B said:


> surprised no one posted this, there's more tids bits of sanji vs binz



I need more Sanji gifs... Dat Sanji is epic Sanji.

Is dat BAMF really running in the air and boosting with flames. That mofo... Fuck everyone else


----------



## Quuon (Dec 13, 2012)

Marcelle.B said:


> surprised no one posted this, there's more tids bits of sanji vs binz



First Post! 
At the end of this trailer was Luffy using CoA? Or were his arms charred or something?


----------



## Imback48 (Dec 13, 2012)

6 pics from official movie guide


----------



## Sherlōck (Dec 13, 2012)

New Marine HQ looks awesome^infinity.


----------



## Mihawk (Dec 13, 2012)

Dat G-1


----------



## blueframe01 (Dec 13, 2012)

Marcelle.B said:


> surprised no one posted this, there's more tids bits of sanji vs binz



Did they just show Zoro defeating Ain?? fucking spoiler


----------



## Hellblazer (Dec 13, 2012)

Imback48 said:


> 6 pics from official movie guide


Oh man,that G-1 headquarter looks boss!!!
the guy in the first pic,appeared before?
man,this is just awesome!


----------



## Iskandar (Dec 13, 2012)

xtremekidx said:


> the guy in the first pic,appeared before?
> man,this is just awesome!



Pretty sure, it's just a young version of Z.


----------



## Kishido (Dec 13, 2012)

Young version Z = Coby's father


----------



## Soca (Dec 13, 2012)

g-1 looks pretty  cool



Quuon said:


> First Post!
> At the end of this trailer was Luffy using CoA? Or were his arms charred or something?



it was coa


----------



## Yulwei (Dec 13, 2012)

*Need much bigger images*



Imback48 said:


> 6 pics from official movie guide



I think I actually prefer young Zephyr's design to his older more grizzled look.  He's sort of how I imagine Admiral Coby will be like.


Since G1 swapped with Marineford, I guess this is the new HQ.  It seems more like a fortress/prison than it does a base but it matches the Marines new direction so I guess it's alright.  There's unlikely to be any civilians on this HQ.


I wonder it that's Sakuzaki at the end of the table


----------



## Louis-954 (Dec 13, 2012)

> I wonder it that's Sakuzaki at the end of the table


It is, you only see his back in the film.


----------



## Yulwei (Dec 13, 2012)

I'd hoped he's wear the Seagull hat or some variation thereof.  At the very least he needs to wear all his medals because we can't be having the Fleet Admiral looking no different from an Admiral or Vice Admiral


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 13, 2012)

iLikeManga said:


> Luffy is not a hero. He only helps people that he believes are good people. And  people he knows. If he was a hero, why does the fucking government consider him as threat??? And also, HERO'S share their meat with everyone, Luffy would hog it all to himself.



Being a hero doesn't mean the government has to acknowledge your good deeds. Superheroes anyone? Luffy might not want to be a hero but he definitely comes off as one since he saves people, helps out strangers and kicks the big bad guys asses from their naughty goals. If Oda wants to give the vibe Luffy isn't a hero or a "good guy" he should have him kill some random fodder marines or heroes who get in his way during a 'bad place, bad time' situation. Of course One Piece will never reach the point where Luffy's character is morally bankrupt aside from when he broke into Impel Down and let all those criminals go free. I'd love Luffy see the consequences of that.


----------



## Whimsy (Dec 13, 2012)

Young Z looks wayyyy better than old Z


----------



## Kishido (Dec 14, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]QSuYPJnN-xc[/YOUTUBE]

and some pics I'm tpp lazy to post so here the link to Kaze's post


----------



## Re:Make (Dec 14, 2012)

KiShiDo said:


> [YOUTUBE]QSuYPJnN-xc[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> and some pics I'm tpp lazy to post so here the link to Kaze's post



BROOK GOT HUGGED IN NAMI'S BOOBS ! I GUESS HE DOESN'T NEED PANTIES ANYMORE !


----------



## Re:Make (Dec 14, 2012)

Also... I'm very curious about one thing. One Piece Film Z will be release only in Japan or in anime websites too ? For example like those One Piece normal episodes which will be uploaded on anime streaming websites every Sunday.. So will the movie be uploaded too ?


----------



## Hellblazer (Dec 14, 2012)

it takes a while to get subbed!from what ive heard,might be around may/june!


----------



## Louis-954 (Dec 14, 2012)

> Also... I'm very curious about one  thing. One Piece Film Z will be release only in Japan or in anime  websites too ? For example like those One Piece normal episodes which  will be uploaded on anime streaming websites every Sunday.. So will the  movie be uploaded too ?


As has already been stated 100(literally)+ times in this and various other threads we won't have a sub until July/August when the movie finally hits TV/DVD/BD. The reason episodes are subbed quickly is because subbers have a source material(the TV) to rip from immediately and get to work. With movies there is no source material to sub from until it hits the aforementioned channels.


----------



## Hellblazer (Dec 14, 2012)

^did you watch it yet?


----------



## Louis-954 (Dec 14, 2012)

^ It's only 2:40 AM right now.  I'll be going in the afternoon.


----------



## Imback48 (Dec 14, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vZbeW9gp0_g[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Soca (Dec 14, 2012)

louis get your handy dandy camera ready


----------



## Louis-954 (Dec 14, 2012)

I have an iPhone, if I can I'll try and sit in back to avoid attention. Don't know if i'll be able to though, the Japanese are anal about that shit..


----------



## Lord Kain (Dec 14, 2012)

We're counting on you Louis bro


----------



## Imback48 (Dec 14, 2012)

Credit goes to *sandman*

Z's Life (Volume Z)


*Spoiler*: __ 





[Age 14]
Z entered the Naval Academy. He wanted to be a hero.

[Age 18]
He took part in actual fighting for the first time.

[Age 28]
Z was promoted to petty officer. He mastered Rokushiki. He realized that Marine is not always a hero.

[Age 34]
He began to be called "Black Arm". He was the master of Armament haki.

[Age 38]
He was promoted to Admiral. Zephr was popular among his subordinates. Roger and Whitebeard were in their golden age at that time.

Z married.

[Age 39]
Z's son was born.

[Age 42]
Z's family were killed by a pirate. Z intended to resign Marine, but higer officer persuaded him to stay Marine. Z became an instructor.

Akainu (age 23) and Kizaru (age 26) joined Marine. Both of them were already "Monsters".

[Age 44]
Aokiji (age 19) joined Marine.

[Age 50]
Z gave strict lessons to his disciples.

[Age 65]
A pirate cut Z's arm off.

[Age 70]
A Marine scientist gave "Battle Smasher" to Z.

[Age 73]
The pirate who had cut Z's arm off joined Shichibukai.

[Age 74]
Luffy beats Z.







It seems that the pirate who cut Z's arm off is a new character who joined Shicibukai one year ago.

KIG is a smelly ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".). Now I know why you choose Kakashi as your's avatar, it's because you want to hide your homoness behind a mask. 





*Spoiler*: __ 




Z never killed his enemies.
The pirate who cut Z's arm off had been caputured by Z once, but he had managed to run away praying for his life. He had told Z that he had family.

Oda says that Luffy won the fight because Z was "former" Admiral.


----------



## Louis-954 (Dec 14, 2012)

> It seems that the pirate who cut Z's arm off is a new character who joined Shicibukai one year ago.


I didn't see that one coming, wow. So I guess Z resigned as an Admiral just before the start of the story.

Kizaru is 58, Akainu 55, and Aokiji 49.


----------



## Kanki (Dec 14, 2012)

Wow....that is cool info.

Was sort of hoping that Mihawk was the one who cut his arm off, but still this is great hype for the new character.

By 'cut' it's also possible that the guy is a swordsman? New rival for Zoro? Fuck yes. Actually would make sense in a way, if Luffy's rivals are Yonkou (Teach, BM, possibly Kidd/Law later on) then Zoro can have 2 of the Shichibukai.

Though I would have liked the new character to be a rival for Sanji, but ah well. 

Sorry for the OT


----------



## Soca (Dec 14, 2012)

hmm I assume the scientist that gave z his arm is vegapunk? also if it was buggy who cut off his arm I'd die


----------



## Silver (Dec 14, 2012)

So people assumed Dofla for no reason? 
Anyway good job finding those, cool stuff indeed. 74 also seems way past his prime so not surprised Luffy could somehow beat him.


----------



## Louis-954 (Dec 14, 2012)

> Z never killed his enemies.
> The pirate who cut Z's arm off had been caputured by Z once, but he had  managed to run away praying for his life. He had told Z that he had  family.
> 
> *Oda says that Luffy won the fight because Z was "former" Admiral. *


Read the bold until it sinks in people who think Luffy is Admiral level.

The Shichibukai whom Z lost his arm to sounds like a real coward.


----------



## Soca (Dec 14, 2012)

@silver
People assumed doflamingo because he's one of the warlords with enough power to give reason that he could've cut off z's arm, it's not that big a deal really


----------



## Yulwei (Dec 14, 2012)

I'd have thought Sakuzaki would've joined the Marines much younger than that.

Zephyr's seems more and more like Coby the more I hear about him


----------



## Silver (Dec 14, 2012)

Marcelle.B said:


> @silver
> People assumed doflamingo because he's one of the warlords with enough power to give reason that he could've cut off z's arm, it's not that big a deal really


Not much of a reason to go out on, but yea no big deal. This just adds to the canonity of the movie IMO, though people will complain that he's revealing manga stuff in other mediums beforehand. I don't mind it myself tbh, as long as there's not much contradiction.


----------



## Soca (Dec 14, 2012)

Louis-954 said:


> > *Z never killed his enemies.
> > The pirate who cut Z's arm off had been caputured by Z once, but he had managed to run away praying for his life. He had told Z that he had family.*
> 
> 
> ...


 buggy did it


----------



## Louis-954 (Dec 14, 2012)

> buggy did it


On a serious note I did consider that for a second but that was 9yrs ago, back then Buggy was probably weaker than when he fought Luffy.


----------



## Sentomaru (Dec 14, 2012)

Louis-954 said:


> Read the bold until it sinks in people who think Luffy is Admiral level.
> 
> The Shichibukai whom Z lost his arm to sounds like a real coward.



Thank god it wasn't Doflamingo, and also that it happened when he was way past his prime. Otherwise would have fucked so bad with my tiers. *shrug*

Also, the Shichibukai sounds really like a coward and asshole. Most likely a Caribou sibling.


----------



## Soca (Dec 14, 2012)

well if it is a new person then this just dehypes his status already doesn't it


----------



## Silver (Dec 14, 2012)

Faaaaaaaaaaaack, all this new info makes me want to watch the movie even more


----------



## Yulwei (Dec 14, 2012)

Sounds like a regular pirate to me.  Honourable guys like Shanks, WB and Luffy are the exception not the rule


----------



## Louis-954 (Dec 14, 2012)

> Sounds like a regular pirate to me. * Honourable *guys like Shanks, WB and Luffy are the exception not the rule


You don't have to be honorable to not be a coward. Law, Crocodile, and Moriah are good examples.


----------



## Kishido (Dec 14, 2012)

Marcelle.B said:


> well if it is a new person then this just dehypes his status already doesn't it



Now it doesn't to that time... 8 years past since this pirate cut the arm of a former admiral and joined the Shichibukai + 1 year current timeline

Much time to improve


----------



## Coruscation (Dec 14, 2012)

> Read the bold until it sinks in people who think Luffy is Admiral level.



At the same time it implies he is pretty close since Luffy won the fight legit, Z was able to fight with Kizaru and we've seen that top tiers stay ridiculously strong even in old age and inactivity (Rayleigh). If people take this feat of Luffy seriously, they need to immediately rethink the whole "Luffy is complete fodder to any top tier" thing. He is easily Jozu/Vista level if this feat is legit.


----------



## Yulwei (Dec 14, 2012)

Louis-954 said:


> You don't have to be honorable to not be a coward. Law, Crocodile, and Moriah are good examples.



All those guys are honourable aside from Moria who I could easily see begging for his life but that might just be my own view on him.  Honour doesn't mean being good it means having some sort of code that you stick to no matter how hard it makes life for you.  Law would work his as off to avoid getting into such a situation in the first place and Crocodile has got as much self belief as Luffy so he'd never beg.


----------



## Louis-954 (Dec 14, 2012)

> At the same time it implies he is pretty close since Luffy won the fight  legit, Z was able to fight with Kizaru and we've seen that top tiers  stay ridiculously strong even in old age and inactivity (Rayleigh). If  people take this feat of Luffy seriously, they need to immediately  rethink the whole "Luffy is complete fodder to any top tier" thing. *He  is easily Jozu/Vista level *if this feat is legit.


That's fine by me, it's around where I had him pegged after analyzing the manga a bit more closely recently. Above the stronger VA's by a slim margin but still comfortably below solid Admiral.



> All those guys are honourable aside from Moria who I could easily see  begging for his life but that might just be my own view on him.  Honour  doesn't mean being good it means having some sort of code that you stick  to no matter how hard it makes life for you.  Law would work his as off  to avoid getting into such a situation in the first place and Crocodile  has got as much self belief as Luffy so he'd never beg.


Law is honorable? He wouldn't grant Tashigi or Kinemon death. To be cut down and still breathing is a dishonor to a swordsman.

And if you have read the Baroque Works you'd know Crocodile is anything but honorable. Honorable is Kuma, Jimbe, Zoro, Sanji, Kinemon, Ryuuma, Whitebeard, Shanks, Mihawk, Smoker, etc.


----------



## Yulwei (Dec 14, 2012)

The issue here is we have different definitions of honour.  Let me say rather that most pirates will do anything so long as their goals are achieved but certain pirates consider certain actions unacceptable and whilst these characters might be prominent they're a minority among pirates.  This Shichibukai behaved like a normal pirate

Zephyr really seems like a tragic figure but I have to ask why exactly the Marines are opposed to his plan.


----------



## The man with a pigeon (Dec 14, 2012)

Yulwei said:


> All those guys are honourable aside from Moria who I could easily see begging for his life but that might just be my own view on him.





He wasn't begging Doflamingo for mercy.
Also, fighting with a poisoned weapon isn't generally considered honorable.


As for this movie, I'm glad Oda isn't as involved as he was in Strong World. Not because canon this and that, I just don't think his style adapted well to the silver screen. This movie seems more like movie 6(which in hindsight wasn't as out of character as it seemed to be back then), maybe not as dark but with a great villain.

Anyone else a little disappointed that the movies started to limit themselves to two henchmen per movie? I know they are probably scared of repeating movie 8 with the pacing, but it would be nice for the rest of the Strawhats to showcase themselves in a fight since Fishman Island wasn't much of a challenge.


----------



## convict (Dec 14, 2012)

> Law is honorable? He wouldn't grant Tashigi or Kinemon death. To be cut down and still breathing is a dishonor to a swordsman.



Rethink this particular argument while remembering all of Zoro's fights.


----------



## Yulwei (Dec 14, 2012)

They're probably just taking their cue from the manga


----------



## Louis-954 (Dec 14, 2012)

> Rethink this particular argument while *remembering all of Zoro's fights.*


Zoro has reasons that lead back to a personal code of honor. He doesn't like to cut down women unless he absolutely HAS to. Law just doesn't give a damn about the Bushido code.


----------



## convict (Dec 14, 2012)

I am not just talking about Zoro's fights with women. None of his legitimate opponents have died. Just take Hyozou for example. Zoro made fun out of him, trashed him, and left him. But basically you are arguing that Zoro emphasized his own personal code over this generalized code for swordsmen, which implies that not abiding by this generalized code doesn't necessarily mean one is dishonorable. We can't say for sure what Law's true intentions were in that regard. I am not saying Law is honorable but that particular evidence isn't too strong.


----------



## Louis-954 (Dec 14, 2012)

> None of his legitimate opponents have died. Just take Hyozou for example. *Zoro made fun out of him, trashed him, and left him.*


Because he lost his fighting spirit, Zoro said that himself. He won't cut anyone without it.


----------



## convict (Dec 14, 2012)

That was when Hyozou lost his swords and was seemingly crying when in fact he was waiting for the opportunity to strike. Zoro did cut him down and pretty extravagantly at that. But still if you don't buy this example, the manga is chock full of them.


----------



## CandyCocaine (Dec 14, 2012)

okay so I haven't been keeping up w/ the discussion of this film but it comes out tomorrow and when can we expect a subbed version? 

Wait, if my memory serves me right we had to wait a while for Strong World to come out on DVD


----------



## Soca (Dec 14, 2012)

it takes a very very long time that's all you need to know lol


----------



## Louis-954 (Dec 15, 2012)

I only understood maybe only 1/4th of the dialogue but it didn't stop me from caming twice. A little shorter than SW but easily the best One Piece film to date.

Recording it was out of the question. Ushers were patrolling like fucking hawks.


----------



## Imback48 (Dec 15, 2012)

After 3:20 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jMHJkliA3d8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Shinthia (Dec 15, 2012)

God dat Sanji and dat Zoro


----------



## Kaizoku Gari no Zoro (Dec 15, 2012)

Imback48 said:


> After 3:20
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jMHJkliA3d8[/YOUTUBE]



That whole damn part after 3:20 was fucking awesome :amazed Had goosebump all the way !


----------



## BadassTaisouIsBadass (Dec 15, 2012)

Hot damn that was like the best friend ever to happen in One Piece anime/films. 

HOLY FUCKING SHIT


----------



## Quuon (Dec 15, 2012)

Imback48 said:


> After 3:20
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jMHJkliA3d8[/YOUTUBE]



That entire scene after 3:20 was top notch. I fully expected Luffy to need some form of assistance to keep up with Z but he was standing his ground.


----------



## Kishido (Dec 15, 2012)

How can someone like Sanji fight against a sword/weapon user without losing a limb?


----------



## iknowmoreaboutonepiece (Dec 15, 2012)

Yulwei said:


> All those guys are honourable aside from *Moria who I could easily see begging for his life *but that might just be my own view on him.  Honour doesn't mean being good it means having some sort of code that you stick to no matter how hard it makes life for you.  Law would work his as off to avoid getting into such a situation in the first place and Crocodile has got as much self belief as Luffy so he'd never beg.



Moria would never beg for his life in his own words he not a afraid of death, LOL crocodile houourable that guy has to be one of the most dishonorable men in one piece.


----------



## Kirito (Dec 15, 2012)

Oda draws a nice Avril.


----------



## duhjuanwhowins (Dec 15, 2012)

How did everyone already see this? I want to watch it too  Any links?

*EDIT*
Just realized it just came out today. On top of that its in theaters so nobody can really record it.


----------



## Black Mirror (Dec 15, 2012)

Some people went to japan or live there  some did a summary.


----------



## Soca (Dec 15, 2012)

Kirito said:


> Oda draws a nice Avril.



oda didn't draw that it was some guy on twitter that has an alikeness to odas style.


----------



## RandomLurker (Dec 15, 2012)

KiShiDo said:


> How can someone like Sanji fight against a sword/weapon user without losing a limb?



Haki?


----------



## NaruSaku4Life (Dec 15, 2012)

Okay, I finally catch up on One Piece Film Z details. It took me a while but it's well worth it. The latest preview that I saw from this thread wowed me and I never thought the use of 3D in animation film would have work, especially 3D camera shift, but here it is. I almost felt like it's a standalone anime film. The budget is incredible. Now I see where they go from the anime production.

I really can't wait for this movie. It seems like they have improved from movie 10 because that movie had short fight scene, well at least on the henchmen side. This one seems more worked on and of course, visually top notch. It's like a video game. You release a game with great potential but have issues to work on. The sequel is released and now that the issues are fixed, the game is excellent. That's how I see this movie. Oda did make this movie, right?


----------



## CandyCocaine (Dec 15, 2012)

I loved how Sanji is fighting a swordsman and Zoro isn't.


----------



## Shinthia (Dec 15, 2012)

CandyCocaine said:


> I loved how Sanji is fighting a swordsman and Zoro isn't.



Zoro is fighting a Knife-Girl  lol


----------



## CandyCocaine (Dec 15, 2012)

LazyOnigiriLuffy said:


> Zoro is fighting a Knife-Girl  lol



o.o I saw guns


----------



## Shinthia (Dec 15, 2012)

CandyCocaine said:


> o.o I saw guns



yea She used both Gun and knife. See carefully just when their fight starts .


----------



## MvCforumsucks12 (Dec 15, 2012)

so sanji fighting the Ninja.

and zoro fighting the girl.


seems legit.


----------



## Silver (Dec 15, 2012)

NaruSaku4Life said:


> I really can't wait for this movie. It seems like they have improved from movie 10 because that movie had short fight scene, well at least on the henchmen side. This one seems more worked on and of course, visually top notch. It's like a video game. You release a game with great potential but have issues to work on. The sequel is released and now that the issues are fixed, the game is excellent. That's how I see this movie. *Oda did make this movie, right?*



The official writer is 'Osamu Suzuki', but the executive producer is Oda.


----------



## Louis-954 (Dec 15, 2012)

> How can someone like Sanji fight against a sword/weapon user without losing a limb?


There is an ability called Haki in One Piece that lets you do that.


----------



## NaruSaku4Life (Dec 15, 2012)

Silver said:


> The official writer is 'Osamu Suzuki', but the executive producer is Oda.



Oh, so he didn't have that much of a part like in movie 10. That's interesting. Not saying the movie is good or not, since I can't watch it but is it good for Oda having less work in there or something?


----------



## Silver (Dec 15, 2012)

NaruSaku4Life said:


> Oh, so he didn't have that much of a part like in movie 10. That's interesting. Not saying the movie is good or not, since I can't watch it but is it good for Oda having less work in there or something?



Well as the executive producer he still oversees the writing process and can remove anything not to his liking. So even if he didn't write it it means he still had a big part in it and approves the final version. But is it a good thing? I guess it means he had more free time than if he wrote the entire thing, so it's good for Oda. The guy barely sleeps as it is 
Is it good for the fans? I can't speak for us all but I would've liked it more if Oda wrote the entire thing like in Strong world.


----------



## NaruSaku4Life (Dec 15, 2012)

Silver said:


> Well as the executive producer he still oversees the writing process and can remove anything not to his liking. So even if he didn't write it it means he still had a big part in it and approves the final version. But is it a good thing? I guess it means he had more free time than if he wrote the entire thing, so it's good for Oda. The guy barely sleeps as it is
> Is it good for the fans? I can't speak for us all but I would've liked it more if Oda wrote the entire thing like in Strong world.



Well said. I know the production is really great and hopefully the story is good. It seems like it's all around great, at least production wise. I wonder if anyone in here saw the movie today. It will be nice to get feedback on it.

Yeah, I can't imagine how exhausting it is to write/draw manga every week and knowing his art has so much details, it's really hard work. I am happy that he got more free time than it is. I'm not going to be that guy who wants him to work so much, he'll sweat blood. I highly enjoy his work. Thank you for the info and looking forward to insight from someone.


----------



## Louis-954 (Dec 15, 2012)

> Oh, so he didn't have that much of a part like in movie 10. That's interesting. Not saying the movie is good or not, since I can't watch it but is it good for Oda having less work in there or something?


Nonononono. This is exactly like movie 10. Oda is the character designer and film supervisor. That means he tells the directors and writers what they can and can't do.


----------



## Kishido (Dec 15, 2012)

Louis-954 said:


> There is an ability called Haki in One Piece that lets you do that.



You should now I was sarcastic cuz of the... Swordsmen > people without swords and one cut and the limb is gone theories here around

But hey it's not like one kick or punch into the neck can kill you as well, if we use real logic in one piece


----------



## NaruSaku4Life (Dec 15, 2012)

Louis-954 said:


> Nonononono. This is exactly like movie 10. Oda is the character designer and film supervisor. That means he tells the directors and writers what they can and can't do.



Well, the other person answered me but your answer make sense too. Thank you. So, you can call it Oda's movie then. I mean it sure feels like one at least.


----------



## Soca (Dec 15, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]d5V5QhCqi6M[/YOUTUBE]

d'aw tashigi and smoker in the background lol


----------



## Admiral Kizaru (Dec 15, 2012)

Marcelle.B said:


> [YOUTUBE]d5V5QhCqi6M[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> d'aw tashigi and smoker in the background lol




Interesting to note I'm sitting on my own there. sort of seperate from the other VA's - does that mean that I'm the only Admiral?

Also Sakazuki's hair? Is it long now?


----------



## Kid (Dec 15, 2012)

Admiral Kizaru said:


> Interesting to note I'm sitting on my own there. sort of seperate from the other VA's - does that mean that I'm the only Admiral?
> 
> Also Sakazuki's hair? Is it long now?



Yeah I think so.

And he wants to hide the scars


----------



## Admiral Kizaru (Dec 15, 2012)

Actually that's not Sakazuki standing up.  He's on the desk to the right of Hina hidden from view by the guy standing up.

The guy with the long hair is probably reporting details to him.


Thanks Royal Shichibukai.


----------



## Stevenh1990 (Dec 15, 2012)

That's looks like Doberman from the back.


----------



## Kid (Dec 15, 2012)

Obviously it isn't Akainu the one who is standing

lol Kizaru


----------



## Louis-954 (Dec 15, 2012)

If anyone has any questions let me know. I couldn't understand a lot of it but I'll do my best lol.


----------



## MvCforumsucks12 (Dec 15, 2012)

Louis-954 said:


> If anyone has any questions let me know. I couldn't understand a lot of it but I'll do my best lol.



what are the feats of the movie.

what is Z is he island level.

and what can his henchmen do and who are they.

I would search on this thread but shit so long and its a headache plus Im busy so Im askin if ya dont mind.


----------



## Jaga (Dec 15, 2012)

Expected to surpass Strong World once the weekend is over


----------



## Louis-954 (Dec 15, 2012)

> what are the feats of the movie like Shiki being Multi island DC
> 
> 
> what is Z is he island level.


Z is definitely island level with the Dyna Stones. If they touch air or receive a big shock(like a hard punch) they detonate violently. In the beginning of the movie Z clashes with Kizaru and one of those blows engulfs the entire island. It's not practical though as it hurt Z himself, blew him out to sea and knocked him out.



> and what can his henchmen do and who are they.


Ain is the Neo Marines(name of Z's crew) scientist and his first mate. She ate the Modo Modo no Mi which lets her turn back the physical age of anyone or anything she touches by 12 years. She defeats Nami and Chopper on the Sunny and has two short battles against Zoro. Zoro defeats her in the second fight. She has four weapons as well.  Two switch blade knives and two double barreled guns that fire cannon shells. She also appears to use COO and is quite fast.

Z's other henchmen is Bins. He ate the Mosa Mosa no Mi. he's able to accelerate the growth rate/age of plant life. It means the exact opposite of Ains Modo Modo actually. The plants are really durable, withstanding and blocking some shots from Sanji and heavy bazooka fire. He defeats Franky, Usopp, and Brook on the Sunny by restraining them with his plant power.


----------



## Sherlōck (Dec 15, 2012)

Did the Diana stone vaporized the whole island or just destroyed it?

And what about the scene where Aokiji freezes magma?


----------



## Louis-954 (Dec 15, 2012)

> Did the Diana stone vaporized the whole island or just destroyed it?


It wasn't vaporized. The destructive capacity is above anything shown by Kizaru though.



> And what about the scene where Aokiji freezes magma?


Usopp, Sanji, and Zoro are escaping through a town with magma following after them. They hop in Usopp's boaty banana but it isn't fast enough, that's when Aokiji shows up and flash freezes the magma slide.


----------



## Inferno (Dec 15, 2012)

Louis-954 said:


> Usopp, Sanji, and Zoro are escaping through a town with magma following after them. They hop in Usopp's boaty banana but it isn't fast enough, that's when Aokiji shows up and flash freezes the magma slide.



So Akainu didn't have any DF advantage over Aokiji.


----------



## Louis-954 (Dec 15, 2012)

^ If I had to guess I'd say that's what Oda was trying to relay to us in the film.


----------



## Bitty (Dec 15, 2012)

Who's fight you liked better?
Zoro vs Ain 
Sanji vs Bins


----------



## Canute87 (Dec 15, 2012)

I keep seeing young Kizaru Kiji and garp. Where are people getting these pictures?


----------



## Highland Chicken (Dec 15, 2012)

Were any marines beside helmeppo, coby, tashigi, smoker promoted over the timeskip.


----------



## Louis-954 (Dec 15, 2012)

> Who's fight you liked better?
> Zoro vs Ain
> Sanji vs Bins


Both were beautifully animated. I found Ains fight to be more interesting even though she knew she was fighting a losing battle. I'm a bit bias in favor of Ain I guess, I like her more than Bins, found him annoying.



> I keep seeing young Kizaru Kiji and garp. Where are people getting these pictures?


Volume Z that you get at the movie.



> Were any marines beside helmeppo, coby, tashigi, smoker promoted over the timeskip.


It doesn't say one way or the other.


----------



## Sherlōck (Dec 15, 2012)

Louis-954 said:


> It wasn't vaporized. The destructive capacity is above anything shown by Kizaru though.
> 
> Usopp, Sanji, and Zoro are escaping through a town with magma following after them. They hop in Usopp's boaty banana but it isn't fast enough, that's when Aokiji shows up and flash freezes the magma slide.



Not surprised.

Anyway did Kizaru blow up anything in the movie? I keep seeing bright yellow explosion in the trailer & don't know who did it.


----------



## Louis-954 (Dec 15, 2012)

> Anyway did Kizaru blow up anything in the movie? I keep seeing bright  yellow explosion in the trailer & don't know who did it.


Yeah, he leaves a some big craters.



:21 is an explosion Kizaru caused with a kick and immediately after at :22 is the Dyna Stone explosion that blew both Z and Kizaru away starting to expand.


----------



## Kid (Dec 15, 2012)

Yaw Louis

How were the 2 special attacks from Sanji and Zoro in the movie

Meteor Kick and the other


----------



## Louis-954 (Dec 15, 2012)

> Yaw Louis
> 
> How were the 2 special attacks from Sanji and Zoro in the movie
> 
> Meteor Kick and the other


Sanji's kick was more than just a simple DJ. His whole body was on fire like with Hells Memories. He then used a Concasse type move and sent Bins crashing into the ground on fire. 
Sanji's move was this on steroids and x10 more bad ass and flashy looking. 

Zoro's move was weird. It was like a cross between Oni Giri and Ultora Gari. It projected an illusion of a weird ass blue lion/tiger looking thing. All it did was intimidate Ain into dropping her weapons and more or less submitting to his power. She admits that all she can do is buy Z time against Zoro. She never thought she could beat him.  Zoro doesn't actually hurt her. It was basically a more entertaining version of Zoro vs. Monet.


----------



## Dellinger (Dec 15, 2012)

@Louis

How was Luffy's final fight with Z?

Also the volcanos that the Dyna Stone destroyed,how big they were?


----------



## Bitty (Dec 15, 2012)

So Sanji & Zoros opponents didn't give them to much trouble?
Mid-diff at best?


----------



## Kanki (Dec 15, 2012)

I hope this film isn't the Luffy show. From what I've heard it was pretty epic.


----------



## Louis-954 (Dec 15, 2012)

> @Louis
> 
> How was Luffy's final fight with Z?
> 
> Also the volcanos that the Dyna Stone destroyed,how big they were?


Pretty massive. Island level easy.

Luffy fights Z 3 times throughout the film. Once on the Sunny where he is defeated, another time on the second island they go to, I forget the name sorry. First island is called "Dock Island" btw. That's where they meet Aokiji and he tells them about Z's plan and Franky repairs the Sunny there as well. The final fight is on "Period Island". it's very fast paced and fierce, most of the attacks aren't named. They are equal for the majority of the fight until Luffy busts out Gear 3rd then Z starts to fall behind, especially when the Smasher(made of Seastone btw) is destroyed by Luffy. After that he mainly relies on Hardening to fight Luffy but it's to no avail, Luffy barely pulls out the win and the Marines arrive to kill/capture both Luffy and Z but Kuzan helps Luffy get away by making an ice wall. Z holds the Marines back while Luffy gets away, Kizaru ends up killing him with a barrage of Yasakani no Magatama.



> So Sanji & Zoros opponents didn't give them to much trouble?
> Mid-diff at best?


Ain and Bins are stronger than anyone Zoro and Sanji have fought thus far since the TS(aside from Vergo obviously) but they don't give them too much trouble.



> I hope this film isn't the Luffy show. From what I've heard it was pretty epic.


It's basically the M3 + Kizaru show. Franky solos a bunch of Pacifista though, that was pretty cool.


----------



## Dellinger (Dec 15, 2012)

^ Thanks

The first time Z and Borsalino fought,who had the upper hand?


----------



## Bitty (Dec 15, 2012)

So Luffy beat Z legit?
No asspulls?
No help?
No plot or CiS?


----------



## Louis-954 (Dec 15, 2012)

> The first time Z and Borsalino fought,who had the upper hand?


It was a complete tie. Kizaru was darting around fast as a mofo but Z was able to successfully defend against all of his attacks thanks to COO and his reflexes. Z appeared to have the upper hand in brute strength and destructive power while Kizaru was decisively faster. Kizaru didn't get hurt, Z did however after the Dyna Stone explosion.



> So Luffy beat Z legit?
> No asspulls?
> No help?
> No plot or CiS?


Z wins twice and Luffy wins the third time without help. HOWEVER!! It should be noted that Z is sick, at the beginning of the film just before he fights Kizaru he is seen breathing from a respirator/inhaler type thing.


----------



## kenjitr (Dec 15, 2012)

What does nami and robin do anything cool from them ? i also wonder chopper , brook and usopp .


----------



## marco55656 (Dec 15, 2012)

Louis-954 said:


> Pretty massive. Island level easy.
> 
> Luffy fights Z 3 times throughout the film. Once on the Sunny where he is defeated, another time on the second island they go to, I forget the name sorry. First island is called "Dock Island" btw. That's where they meet Aokiji and he tells them about Z's plan and Franky repairs the Sunny there as well. The final fight is on "Period Island". it's very fast paced and fierce, most of the attacks aren't named. They are equal for the majority of the fight until Luffy busts out Gear 3rd then Z starts to fall behind, especially when the Smasher(made of Seastone btw) is destroyed by Luffy. After that he mainly relies on Hardening to fight Luffy but it's to no avail, Luffy barely pulls out the win and the Marines arrive to kill/capture both Luffy and Z but Kuzan helps Luffy get away by making an ice wall. Z holds the Marines back while Luffy gets away, Kizaru ends up killing him with a barrage of Yasakani no Magatama.
> 
> ...


Franky solo'd them with just lazers or other stuff?


----------



## Dellinger (Dec 15, 2012)

Louis-954 said:


> It was a complete tie. Kizaru was darting around fast as a mofo but Z was able to successfully defend against all of his attacks thanks to COO and his reflexes. Z appeared to have the upper hand in brute strength and destructive power while Kizaru was decisively faster. Kizaru didn't get hurt, Z did however after the Dyna Stone explosion.
> 
> Z wins twice and Luffy wins the third time without help. HOWEVER!! It should be noted that Z is sick, at the beginning of the film just before he fights Kizaru he is seen breathing from a respirator/inhaler type thing.



Well,after the gigant pistol,Z got tired,didn't he?


----------



## Louis-954 (Dec 15, 2012)

> What does nami and robin do anything cool from them ? i also wonder chopper , brook and usopp .


They are mostly background/support characters who are used as exposition for Ain and Bins. Nami, Chopper, and Robin are younger for a decent chunk of the film thanks in part to Ain's ability(they stay that way until Zoro defeats her) so they don't amount to much. Chopper however has cannons hidden in his Guard Point and he fires away at fodder, that was really neat. They mainly fight Z's henchmen(which is actually pretty cool) and get saved from the Pacifista by General Franky.



> Franky solo'd them with just lazers or other stuff?


And General Franky yeah. He takes out like 7 or 8 lol.



> Well,after the gigant pistol,Z got tired,didn't he?


Yes, and soon after the Smasher broke apart and Z had to rely on his own strength.


Oh and Aokiji saves some fodder civilians from falling magma as well. In case anyone cares.


----------



## Dellinger (Dec 15, 2012)

Was smasher a good weapon?


----------



## Judge Fudge (Dec 15, 2012)

What did you think of the film? How would you rank it against the others? What was the most impressive scene? Was the theater packed?


----------



## Louis-954 (Dec 15, 2012)

> Was smasher a good weapon?


One of the most impressive weapons to date in the series.

1. It's made of Seastone.
2. Just swinging it causes huge tornado gusts that send people flying.
3. With the Dyna Stone his punches yield huge explosions. Beat Luffy with it.
4. It took a LOT of big hits from Luffy to break it.
5. Despite how large it is it doesn't appear to slow Z down at all. He can keep up with Luffy and react to Kizaru.
6. Made by a Marine Scientist 4yrs(the book/film doesn't say who). Could be Caesar or Vegapunk. given the nature of the weapon I'd wager on Caesar having made it.



> *What did you think of the film?* How  would you rank it against the others? What was the most impressive  scene? Was the theater packed?


1. It was the best One Piece Fi-- Anime film I have seen to date. My only complaint is that it's slightly shorter than SW... It makes up for that with all the action though. Way more action packed than SW.

2. Most impressive scene to me was when the Neo Marines defeated the Strawhats on the Sunny. Sunny was beaten to shit and the Strawhats without a doubt defeated. It really invoked the sense of danger Z and his crew posed. The end scene also had a huge impact on me, I felt bad for Z actually. Charging Borsalino at the end after his exhausting bout with Luffy, right into the Magatama that ended his life. He died honorably.

3. Theater was packed like sardines.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Dec 15, 2012)

Louis-954 said:


> 3. Theater was packed like sardines.



Well that's One Piece for ya


----------



## Louis-954 (Dec 15, 2012)

The beginning of the film(after Z is blown away by the Dyna stone) is hilarious. The Strawhats happen across him and they fish him out of the water and Chopper treats him. when Z wakes up in bed he starts to get acquainted with them, especially Chopper. He calls him "Doctor Chopper", lol. It's only after Luffy comes in and says that he and his crew are pirates that Z goes batshit and starts attacking them. Soon after Ain and Bins who are looking for Z after the explosion happen across the conflict unfolding on the Sunny and join in.


----------



## kenjitr (Dec 15, 2012)

After you telling Zs weapon like that it seemed cool if sanji got a weapon like that but it would be hard to cook with it


----------



## Dellinger (Dec 15, 2012)

@Louis.Thanks again!

Wait,he uses the Dyna Stone in more ways that just causing island level damage?

Also another question for Luffy,he finished Z with Gear 2nd?


----------



## Bitty (Dec 15, 2012)

Do you think Sanji + Zoro could take out Z since Luffy did?


----------



## X-Drake (Dec 15, 2012)

Lol Zoro could alone....With Asura


----------



## kenjitr (Dec 15, 2012)

What happened when all monster trio fought with Zet in the ship , did they hold their ground ?


----------



## Louis-954 (Dec 15, 2012)

> Wait,he uses the Dyna Stone in more ways that just causing island level damage?


Well when he was holding it and throwing punches at Kizaru explosions were going off, same when he fought Luffy. Unless I interpreted things the wrong way and it's just one of Smashers abilities. It appeared to be as though whenever they touched air or were shocked the result would be a violent explosion. There is more than one Dyna Stone, there are tons of them. Z took like a whole vault.
!
Pause at :41 to see what I mean.



> Do you think Sanji + Zoro could take out Z since Luffy did?


I doubt it. Luffy was pressed hard, he barely won. EDIT: Oh Zoro AND Sanji? Maybe.



> What happened when all monster trio fought with Zet in the ship , did they hold their ground ?


No, Z was too much. They weren't beaten too horribly but they couldn't do shit to him and they mainly took turns trying to attack.


----------



## Soca (Dec 15, 2012)

shame you didnt bring clips louis, I'll be sending someone to your doorstep momentarily


----------



## Louis-954 (Dec 15, 2012)

> shame you didnt bring clips louis, I'll be sending someone to your doorstep momentarily


Luckily most of the good stuff is already available! =P


----------



## Yulwei (Dec 15, 2012)

Have we pretty much seen all the cameos of Marines or do we get much more in the movie like Jango and Fullbody

Does anybody from the Marine side aside from Kuzan express regret at having to take Zephyr down


----------



## Louis-954 (Dec 15, 2012)

> Have we pretty much seen all the cameos of Marines or do we get much more in the movie like Jango and Fullbody


T-Bone, *Jonathan, Yukimura, and Kibin* are in the film. No Jango or Fullbody. The bold are all filler from G-8 and Marineford respectively. Didn't notice in the movie but in that movie still Marcelle posted it appears Akainu has taken up smoking.



> Does anybody from the Marine side aside from Kuzan express regret at having to take Zephyr down


Doberman sheds manly tears. The other VA's look pretty stone faced, like they feel regret/shame. Ain, Bins, and Kuzan visit Z's grave at the end of the film. Kuzan appears to console them.


----------



## Soca (Dec 15, 2012)

No sad reactions from akainu either or does he remain stone cold?


----------



## Louis-954 (Dec 15, 2012)

> No sad reactions from akainu either or does he remain stone cold?


We only see his hands/chest/silhouette. I couldn't quite catch everything he said but from what I can tell his only concern was ordering Kizaru and his troop of 6 VA to capture/kill Z and his Neo Marines and to retrieve the Dyna Stones.


----------



## Yulwei (Dec 15, 2012)

From what I'm hearing it sounds to me like the Marines could've solved the problem themselves and Luffy interfering just made their job a little easier


----------



## Louis-954 (Dec 15, 2012)

Can't confirm or deny this personally but the friend I went with says that Aokiji mentioned something about not being sure about what to do with his life now that he's not a Marine. If that's accurate then he has a pretty open ended future, Oda could take him in a lot of different directions.


----------



## Soca (Dec 15, 2012)

inb4 aokiji for nakama


----------



## Louis-954 (Dec 15, 2012)

> From what I'm hearing it sounds to me  like the Marines could've solved the problem themselves and Luffy  interfering just made their job a little easier


The reasons Luffy came into conflict with Z.

1. They trashed the Sunny.
2. Nami, Chopper, Robin, and Brook would have stayed de-aged if Ain wasn't beaten.
3. Z takes Luffy's hat.

That's the entire conflict right there.

What else.... Usopp says young Robin is cute and she shouldn't turn back. That pisses her off, lmao. Sanji is initially upset that Nami s young now but quickly perks back up when he imagines getting to see Nami grow into a hottie.


----------



## Sherlōck (Dec 15, 2012)

Louis-954 said:


> Yeah, he leaves a some big craters.
> 
> 
> 
> :21 is an explosion Kizaru caused with a kick and immediately after at :22 is the Dyna Stone explosion that blew both Z and Kizaru away starting to expand.



Seeing how his lasers can melt steel I would assume that he melted bedrock of those crater too probably?

And did Z know that Luffy is Grap's grandson?


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 15, 2012)

Louis-954 said:


> The reasons Luffy came into conflict with Z.
> 
> 1. They trashed the Sunny.
> 2. Nami, Chopper, Robin, and Brook would have stayed de-aged if Ain wasn't beaten.
> ...



  

i really want to see younger robin. how old was she in the movie? like 18?


----------



## Opaste (Dec 15, 2012)

Louis-954 said:


> snip



Do we actually get to see what's left of the island after the Dyna Stone explosion? Meaning does the explosion just level everything on the island to rubble, or does it actually collapse the whole island into the sea? And did you get any feeling of how big the island was, was it only about a few miles wide like Marineford, or are we talking about some much bigger island?

Though it nice to know that Kizaru's logia defense makes him completely safe from even such massive explosions (since the people at OBD have argued about the matter over the years...)

And so Luffy really did beat Z in a fair fight? I must admit that I find that quite troubling. If Z can fight equally against Kizaru, and then Luffy beats Z, that would presumably also mean that Luffy could fight relatively equally with Kizaru. And if Luffy can already give a really tough fight to the very strongest at this point in the manga, I'm wondering how exactly anyone weaker is supposed to challenge him anymore.


----------



## Soca (Dec 15, 2012)

S.A.F said:


> i really want to see younger robin. how old was she in the movie? like 18?





there was also another trailer with her in it I forget which one tho lol


----------



## Louis-954 (Dec 15, 2012)

> Seeing how his lasers can melt steel I would assume that he melted bedrock of those crater too probably?


I didn't see anything melted, then again I wasn't looking for that detail. Looked like a regular crater to me.


> And did Z know that Luffy is Grap's grandson?


I don't know. I far from fully understand Japanese. I'm going to say "No" though since I think I would have understood if that was said. Can't say for SURE though.



> i really want to see younger robin. how old was she in the movie? like 18?


Yeah 18.



> Do we actually get to see what's left of the island after the Dyna Stone  explosion? Meaning does the explosion just level everything on the  island to rubble, or does it actually collapse the whole island into the  sea? And did you get any feeling of how big the island was, was it only  about a few miles wide like Marineford, or are we talking about some  much bigger island?


The island doesn't sink. I don't know if the island would register as an "island" by OBD's definition. If I had to take a guess I'd say it was slightly smaller than MF. Don't take my word for it though, Idk much about the OBD and its calcs.



> And so Luffy really did beat Z in a fair fight? I must admit that I find  that quite troubling. If Z can fight equally against Kizaru, and then  Luffy beats Z, that would presumably also mean that Luffy could fight  relatively equally with Kizaru. And if Luffy can already give a really  tough fight to the very strongest at this point in the manga, I'm  wondering how exactly anyone weaker is supposed to challenge him  anymore.


Z's age and sickness played a significant part in his defeat. Oda says straight out in the Z volume that Luffy only won because Z is a former Admiral and for whatever it is worth it took Luffy 3 tries and just barely pulled out the W.


----------



## Black Mirror (Dec 15, 2012)

what is that vid?


----------



## Louis-954 (Dec 15, 2012)

Episode of Luffy: Adventure on Hand Island.


----------



## KazeYama (Dec 15, 2012)

EPISODE OF LUFFY IS OUT? Yay! One Piece anime has been really good lately. There was also an exclusive animation for cell phones or something does anyone know if we are going to get that online?


----------



## Black Mirror (Dec 15, 2012)

the faces look weird  

oh well, thought some awesome guy posted the movie in HD


----------



## Louis-954 (Dec 15, 2012)

Well I have to afk for a while, I'll be back in a couple hours.


----------



## La buse (Dec 15, 2012)

woooow elephant gatling gun to beat such a fodder? This OAV is bullshit. And the art is crappy. For fuck sake, why dont they put more quality in the weekly episodes instead of working on these half-assed projects.


----------



## Inferno (Dec 15, 2012)

Yo Louis, how'd you watch the movie? Did you go to Japan?


----------



## Admiral Kizaru (Dec 15, 2012)

With regards to Kizaru being the one to finish of Z, how does that scene play out? Is Kizaru sad there at finishing him of and what attack does he use?

Also we see Garp briefly in one of the trailers. What are Garp and Sengoku's roles in the film? Do we see much of them?

Finally in general how was the atmosphere in the cinema for the movie, was the excitement palpable? Also generally do you have any idea about the sort of reviews the film is getting in Japan. 



Louis-954 said:


> It was a complete tie. Kizaru was darting around fast as a mofo but Z was able to successfully defend against all of his attacks thanks to COO and his reflexes. Z appeared to have the upper hand in brute strength and destructive power while Kizaru was decisively faster. Kizaru didn't get hurt, Z did however after the Dyna Stone explosion.



Good to hear. You don't know the number times I've been told, "lol you got owned".


----------



## Louis-954 (Dec 15, 2012)

> Yo Louis, how'd you watch the movie? Did you go to Japan?


Yes.



> With regards to Kizaru being the one to finish of Z, how does that scene  play out? Is Kizaru sad there at finishing him of and what attack does  he use?


The scene plays out quick in comparison to their first fight at the start of the film. He thanks Aokiji ans says it's a nice place to die.  Z's last words as he hopelessly rushes Kizaru are "Borsalinoooo!!!" and "I'm going to teach you one final lesson!". Kizaru says "Goodbye Zephyr Sensei"  and he finishes him with a big Yasakani no Magatama.  Z takes the Magatama like a champ but succumbs to his injuries. Kizaru was really professional about the whole thing but he obviously felt regret. The VA's seemed more shaken than Kizaru himself. Doberman cried as Z rushed to his death.



> Also we see Garp briefly in one of the trailers. What are Garp and Sengoku's roles in the film? Do we see much of them?


They give some light background information on Z. Volume Z goes more in depth about Z's past. They talk about how they were once comrades with Z and that it's sad to see his rage boiling over on the world and the Marines now have to stand against him. Garp tells Coby and Helmeppo about why Z is acting out the way he is. He had a lot of rage in his heart from when Pirates killed his wife and young child and his contempt towards pirates only got worse when the unknown Shichibukai killed his crew and took his arm. Apparently he retired without incident but he snapped when he heard the Government/Marines offered that evil pirate a spot on the Shichibukai roster. That was the final straw for him, he lost faith in Justice and the Marines/Government and decided to take matters into his own hands to end the Great Age of Piracy. 



> Finally in general how was the atmosphere in the cinema for the movie,  was the excitement palpable? Also generally do you have any idea about  the sort of reviews the film is getting in Japan.


Usually the Japanese are pretty quiet and respectful in theaters unlike here in America but there was a lot of "o0o0o0o0o!!!" "OHHHH!!!" at times. xD people clapped when it was over. I haven't read any Japanese review(duh!) but so far it has sold 9 million+ USD, more than the naruto movie did in 2 weeks time and toei is projecting that it will be up to 15 million USD over the next 2 days. It's safe to say that it's a success. 



> Good to hear. You don't know the number times I've been told, "lol you got owned".


Nah you didn't get owned. Kizaru defended well against Z's assault and vice-versa.


----------



## Shadow (Dec 15, 2012)

*Ask Shadow One Piece Z Film*

So you dont come here to discuss about the movie.  You are merely here to ask questions about the movie.  So I will try to answer it the best I can.

I watched the movie at midnight as I didnt want a lot of kids ruining the movie for me.  It is not 9:12 AM a couple of minutes before the anime airs on tv.


I also took pictures of the One Piece Present you get for attending the first day showing.  (I think you only get it the first day)

So here are the pictures of the present


*Spoiler*: __ 
















This is the promotional poster from Shonen Jump about the DBZ Movie in front of the OP theatre






So now lets get to the fun part.

The movie review and questions


The movie was Amazing I thought.  Art wise they were on point on every scene and every action.  The intro was unbelievably amazing with a mix of black and white and splash colors.  Luffy being in B&W then the punch having blood red and crimson mixed in.  The intro also had a short part introducing Admiral Z.  

The movie plot was simple.  Admiral Z was trying to erupt 3 volcanoes and the third big one being called END POINT.  So the movie starts out with Admiral Z fighting the Marines on the first one and ends up erupting the first volcano.  In this scene he fights Kizaru while his crew steals some pink looking things called Dyna Stones whose power equals to something like a bomb when crushed.  The fight ends in a draw as Z ends up detonating a Dyna Stone in front of Kizaru`s face.

We then move to the Strawhats who are dancing and having fun at Sunny Go.   They notice that volcanic ash is falling onto the Sunny.  They first thought it was snow.  Ofcourse as obligatory fan service each character is introduced with their clothes.  Highlighting Robins Legs and Nami`s tits.  Glorious as expected.

Luffy sitting a stop of Sunny notices A Floating Z hanging on a wooden board.  He tries to pick him across the Sunny but is weakened as Zs arm is actually made of Seastone.    He gets treated by Chopper and upon finding out that Luffy are pirates Z attacks the crew.  A big fight ensues and Z overpowers the Strawhats easily.  The upper deck of the Sunny Go is destroyed when Luffy is punched by Z by his Smash Arm.  (I Totally forgot what he called the move lol)

Z`s crewmates find him because of the paper he was holding.  (The same one Luffy had to find Ace) Z`s crew then tries to destroy Sunny Go before Franky does a Coup de Burst.   Z leaves to go to the next Volcano Island.  Coincidentally Luffy ends up in a nearby Island where Franky repairs the Sunny Go.   

Oh shit I forgot.  During the fight i the Sunny Go Nami, Chopper, Brooke and Robin got de aged by a weird looking Ninja.   Hahaha seems like a very important  part I missed there ahha.

Anyways everyone except Frankie goes to the Volcano Island Kazutan I think.   Luffy Zoro Sanji and Brooke go to an Onsen while the others find jobs.  In the onsen Luffys gang meets up with Aokiji who reveals that he has a badly burnt left side and his right knee down is gone.  When pressed by Luffy on what happened he simply said "No Comment".   

Aokiji gives a short talk about Z and tells the Strawhat not to go against Z.  But Luffy has other plans as he still holds a grudge at what Z did and said to him at Sunny Go.  

Chibi Nami Ussop Robin are working in a Marines Bar.  Robin is a dancer.  Chibi Nami is a server while Ussop is a manager.  Chopper works as a shoe shiner.  Chibi Nami starts asking too many queestions and was about to be interrogated by a Captain until Robin saves her.  They all run away and go towards Luffy and the others.  Luffy then uses Haki to knock down the Marines chasing Chibi Nami group.   Luffy asks where Z is to the Captain before he passes out from Haki.

Luffy Zoro Sanji and Ussop go towards where Z is.  Ussop just watching.  Z and his crew fight Mugiwara Big 3.  Sanji and Zoro ends in a stalemate as apaprently they are on a schedule.  While Luffy gets beaten down again by Z but this time taking Luffys hat.      The Volcano starts to explode and people start to evacuate.  Aokiji makes an appearance and saves an old lady from a volcanic meteor rock.  

The crew escapes before the island is obliterated.  

While the crew recovers.  Aokiji pays them another visit.  Which surprises Robin and the others since they havent seen him.  Only Luffy Brooke Sanji and Zoro met him at the Onsen.  He starts to tell the group about End Point and where it is.  They tell the crew where the next Island is and also tells them that a big Marine group is heading to that Island.    With the crew encouraging Luffy.  They all go to the Island now dressed in fancy new clothes.   There is a nice scene where a boy thanks luffy for being a hero.  Luffy tells him they are not heroes but Pirates.  Before embarking Luffy tells the kid to grow up to be whatever he likes and not let anybody influence his decision.  

Big fight scenes where the crews finishing moves are highlighted.  Zoro and Sanji beat up their counterparts which restores Robin Chibi Nami to regular self.  NIce fanservice of moaning and boobs growing for Robin and Nami.  

Weird thing though is that A bunch of Pacifistas appear only to be one shot by General Iron Franky.  Which shocked everybody int he theatre I was in.  We were all like did he just punch a lot of the Pacifistas and did a Radical Beam to destroy them?  Wow.

Anyways the Marines is shown hovering around the Island before making their move.  BTW I know I skipped the Akainu scene but nothing special to tell about that as the marines are shown and Aokiji hand is shown wearing a glove before he powers up.  Nothing special really I think.

Lets go towards the end because now the anime is finished lol and Im getting hungry.  

Luffy and Z fight and have that emotional talk about right and wrong.  Z drops his smash Arm when Luffy punches it and does what seem like light damage with a 2nd Gear jet pistol.

Luffy and Z fight using Armanent Haki on both their arms.    It ends on a sort of draw with each passing out due to fatigue.  Luffy takes his hat and starts to leave.  (At this point Z and Luffy made up)   

But oh HEY look its the Marines!!  Kizaru comments about taking down two big fish in one night.   Z has others plans and plans to sacrifice himself to let the group escape.    The decision was met with resistance at first.  But Aokiji interfers by creating an Ice Wall.   Z vice captains cries knowing the sacrifice being made for them.  Luffys group begins to leave but not before Luffy standing on top of Sunny watching and hearing Z fight through the Marines.    They dont show how Z dies but Kizaru does get some parting shots on him.  Nothing so critical as afterwards he still keeps fighting.  

Z has a grave made in his honor with his arm being used as a gravestone.  Weirdly enough Aokiji is there and encourages Zs crewmates who continue to cry.  The movie seem to imply that Aokiji is going to become a pirate and recruits the two.


The movie ends with the kid telling Luffy he is a hero dressed up as Z fighting other kids lol.


The ending credits shows the OP Cast of the manga as Chibi.  It was really cute.


Ok Im sure the latter part I started to summarize everything.  As Im really hungry so just ASK AWAY!!!!!!


----------



## Soca (Dec 15, 2012)

son louis beat you to the punch like 2 hours ago


----------



## Sentomaru (Dec 15, 2012)

Louis pretty much answered all my questions already so I have only one:

Does Z mention something about Garp or Sengoku?


----------



## Shadow (Dec 15, 2012)

Z mentions tarp when he fought Luffy the first time.

I noticed Louis answered some questions already so good for you guys.  I could have gotten up really early and watched the 8 am showing to post it here.  But I decided to watch it at midnight and spend my weekend first before spending countless hours here.


I'm not knocking Louis because I love the guy.  I'm just saying I didn't want to watch the movie with kids.  Plus it was significantly cheaper 700 yen watching it at midnight compared to 1800 for a regular showing


----------



## Dellinger (Dec 15, 2012)

When Z took smasher off,he only fought with one arm?


----------



## Shadow (Dec 15, 2012)

White Hawk said:


> When Z took smasher off,he only fought with one arm?




No he fought with two and both arms were haki'd up with armanent


----------



## shadowlords (Dec 15, 2012)

I am too lazy to look through all of the posts. So which Shichibukai was it that cut Z's arm or did they not show it in the movie?


----------



## Dellinger (Dec 15, 2012)

shadowlords said:


> I am too lazy to look through all of the posts. So which Shichibukai was it that cut Z's arm or did they not show it in the movie?



He's probably a new character since he joined the Shichibukais during the time skip and we don't know his name.


----------



## Dellinger (Dec 15, 2012)

Shadow said:


> No he fought with two and both arms were haki'd up with armanent



2?

But didn't someone cut his arm off?


----------



## Vermilion Kn (Dec 15, 2012)

Damn, Coby was the shit in that Luffy eps.


----------



## Louis-954 (Dec 15, 2012)

> But didn't someone cut his arm off?


Z has a prosthetic under the Smasher that he can use to fight.


----------



## Louis-954 (Dec 15, 2012)

> I am too lazy to look through all of the  posts. So which Shichibukai was it that cut Z's arm or did they not  show it in the movie?


It's a new warlord who joined one year ago. He is as of yet unknown to us.


----------



## Dellinger (Dec 15, 2012)

Louis-954 said:


> Z has a prosthetic under the Smasher that he can use to fight.



Oh,that seems really awesome,thanks.


----------



## Louis-954 (Dec 15, 2012)

I have a question, Shadow. In Sanji vs. Bins round 1 do you think Bins was using the Soru technique that Fukurou was using in the CP9 arc against Franky? It looked bad ass.


----------



## Chrysanthemum (Dec 15, 2012)

I have question if ya don't mind answering.Does Kizaru show any type of remorse or sympathy towards Z?


----------



## Sphyer (Dec 15, 2012)

Louis-954 said:


> Doberman cried as Z rushed to his death.



I really want to see this


----------



## Luis209 (Dec 15, 2012)

Louis from what you see in the movie who you think would win in a fight? Ain or Caesaer Clown? Can Bins beat Ceasar Clown with his ability?


----------



## Extravlad (Dec 15, 2012)

Ain stomps Caesar.

Who is stronger Z or Shiki?


----------



## Shadow (Dec 15, 2012)

Louis-954 said:


> I have a question, Shadow. In Sanji vs. Bins round 1 do you think Bins was using the Soru technique that Fukurou was using in the CP9 arc against Franky? It looked bad ass.



I thought the exact same thing when he appeared in the sunny go and robin couldn't catch him


----------



## Shadow (Dec 15, 2012)

wowzers said:


> I have question if ya don't mind answering.Does Kizaru show any type of remorse or sympathy towards Z?




He did say sayonara Sensei before he riddled him with his lasers at the end.  So I guess yes.


----------



## Louis-954 (Dec 15, 2012)

> Louis from what you see in the movie who  you think would win in a fight? Ain or Caesaer Clown? Can Bins beat  Ceasar Clown with his ability?


Assuming Ain and Bins have Haki they should be able to defeat someone like Caesar if they are careful about their oxygen not being taken away. Ain and Bins are *FAST.* Robin was unable to catch Bins when the Neo Marines attacked the Sunny and Ain was able to blitz Nami and Chopper and held her own against Zoro for a while.



> Who is stronger Z or Shiki?


Z no contest. He is a beast in every sense of the word.


----------



## NaruSaku4Life (Dec 15, 2012)

Just from reading, I can tell the movie is really damn good. I can't wait to see it. All the budget went into this movie and really shows. It really looks outstanding.


----------



## Luis209 (Dec 15, 2012)

Louis-954 said:


> Assuming Ain and Bins have Haki they should be able to defeat someone like Caesar if they are careful about their oxygen not being taken away. Ain and Bins are *FAST.* Robin was unable to catch Bins when the Neo Marines attacked the Sunny and Ain was able to blitz Nami and Chopper and held her own against Zoro for a while.



And a fight between Monet vs Ain? Who would win in your opinion? You said earlier that Ain knew that she couldn't win against Zoro just like Monet, so who would win in a fight, Monet or Ain?

Which seems to you the strongest, Ain or Bins? Who is the strongest subordinate of Z?


----------



## Louis-954 (Dec 15, 2012)

> And a fight between Monet vs Ain? Who would win in your opinion? You  said earlier that Ain knew that she couldn't win against Zoro just like  Monet, so who would win in a fight, Monet or Ain?


I'd like to think Ain, Zoro appeared to take her a bit more serious and her ability could spell trouble for Monet.



> Which seems to you the strongest, Ain or Bins? Who is the strongest subordinate of Z?


Ain is portrayed as stronger than Bins. She is Z's right hand and she fights Zoro while Bins takes on Sanji. The gap isn't huge but it is there. Ains ability is also a perfect counter for Bins. Bins accelerates the growth of objects but that doesn't mean much against Ain who can de-age them.


----------



## Luis209 (Dec 15, 2012)

But didn't Bins give a lot more trouble to Sanji than Ain's to Zoro? 


How it is the end of Bins and Ain in the movie? What they do when Z dies?


----------



## Louis-954 (Dec 15, 2012)

> But didn't Bins give a lot more trouble to Sanji than Ain's to Zoro?


Not really. Both Zoro and Sanji won quite comfortably when they got serious. To be honest, you should decide for yourself who you think is stronger. They both gave a good show and for the most part were even. I just feel Ain is stronger because she is Z's right hand and she fought Zoro. You interpret that how you want.



> How it is the end of Bins and Ain in the movie? What they do when Z dies?


They are mourning Z, crying at his grave. Aokiji shows up and consoles them, giving them words of encouragement. *Personal Opinion:* Looks like they might roll with him now.


----------



## Luis209 (Dec 15, 2012)

But the only reason that Ain fought Zoro could be the fact that Sanji don't fight women. Anyway, i respect your opinion and thanks to give me that information and yours opinions.

You know if Volume Z will be online and translated?


----------



## Louis-954 (Dec 15, 2012)

> But the only reason that Ain fought Zoro could be the fact that Sanji  don't fight women. Anyway, i respect your opinion and thanks to give me  that information and yours opinions.


Yeah It's open to interpretation, and np.


> You know if Volume Z will be online and translated?


There are "3 chapters" in Volume Z. I'll elaborate on exactly what that is for you below. Before I do that though let me tell you there is no "Strong World Chapter 0" like chapter in here.

*One Piece Volume 1000 Zetto(Z) 84 Pages:*

*Chapter 1:* The World of Film Z(names and sketches of the islands and locations seen in the movie) 

*Chapter 2: *Eiichiro Oda Presents Film Z Design Works(more sketches and rough drafts of characters)

*Chapter 3:* Life of Z

You can find chapter 3 translated some pages back. Chapter 3 is the only part of the book most fans will find juicy and informative.


----------



## Kaizoku Gari no Zoro (Dec 15, 2012)

The last part... Implying Aokiji will be a Pirate & recruits the two.

The two is Ain & Bin ? or someone else ?


----------



## Lord Stark (Dec 16, 2012)

Wait did you say Aokiji's right leg is missing everything below the knee?


----------



## NaruSaku4Life (Dec 16, 2012)

Nice to see you again, Shadow. Glad you got to see One Piece Film Z. I think I got enough info from you and Louis. That said I can't wait for this movie. Just few questions.

1) Would you considered this the best OP movie so far?

2) What's your top 3 OP films?

3) How long was the movie?

Yeah, I know it's not those questions on the movie, but again, I got enough info. Hope you don't mind.


----------



## MvCforumsucks12 (Dec 16, 2012)

Hey Louis who are the Neo marines?


and which fight do you think is better Luffy vs Shiki or Luffy vs Z


which one is better both in destructive,speed, and just all around better.


----------



## Louis-954 (Dec 16, 2012)

> Hey Louis who are the Neo marines?


Z and his crew.



> and which fight do you think is better Luffy vs Shiki or Luffy vs Z


Luffy vs. Z hands down all day every day and twice on Sunday.



> which one is better both in destructive,speed, and just all around better.


Shiki can potentially throw islands but not counting that Z outstrips him in everything.


----------



## Sherlōck (Dec 16, 2012)

Is there any chance of getting Volume Z on net?


----------



## Louis-954 (Dec 16, 2012)

> Is there any chance of getting Volume Z on net?


I think someone on AP has started putting up pics.


----------



## Stringer (Dec 16, 2012)

According to Yahoo Japan One Piece film Z has grossed 750 Million Yen on its first day at the Box Office.

Oda getting paper.


----------



## Luffyfangirl24 (Dec 16, 2012)

I know, I read that. Did better than movie 10 even thats really saying some thing =]


----------



## Kishido (Dec 16, 2012)

So it is official... Sanji is a BAMF. Not only he fight a guy with Shurikens and a sword to shut some people up but he has the best finisher attack as well.

Damn a Concasse on flames. Fuck you


----------



## Shadow (Dec 16, 2012)

Kaizoku Gari no Zoro said:


> The last part... Implying Aokiji will be a Pirate & recruits the two.
> 
> The two is Ain & Bin ? or someone else ?


*yes it is.*



Mizukage Hitsugaya 10 said:


> Wait did you say Aokiji's right leg is missing everything below the knee?



*yeah everything below his right knee was frozen*



NaruSaku4Life said:


> Nice to see you again, Shadow. Glad you got to see One Piece Film Z. I think I got enough info from you and Louis. That said I can't wait for this movie. Just few questions.
> 
> 1) Would you considered this the best OP movie so far?
> *yes very we'll animated and excellent pacing*
> ...


It's cool bro.  I kinda got in here late anyways


----------



## Dellinger (Dec 16, 2012)

What kind of moves did Luffy used while he was on Gear 2nd?


----------



## Dellinger (Dec 16, 2012)

Also I was always wondering what kind of move,Luffy pulls here.


----------



## Yulwei (Dec 16, 2012)

I really hope Oda doesn't make Aokiji a pirate.  I know it's a pirate manga and Oda loves pirates but it would damage Aokiji's character.  Better he become a bounty hunter or a revolutionary


----------



## La buse (Dec 16, 2012)

Yulwei said:


> I really hope Oda doesn't make Aokiji a pirate.  I know it's a pirate manga and Oda loves pirates but it would damage Aokiji's character.  Better he become a bounty hunter or a *revolutionary*



Aokiji being a revolutionary make less sense than him being a pirate. You don't oppose the WG when you become a pirate. It  just mean that you do your things on your own, you are free. When you join the revolutionaries, you oppose the WG.


----------



## Soca (Dec 16, 2012)

Him being a revolutionary makes more sense than him being a pirate, he probably has the same attitude towards them that he did when he fought against akainu to lead the marines. If he turns into a pirate it turns his life into a joke seeing as he fought and protected so many people from them whereas now he'd be feared by the citizens instead just by seeing him fly a flag. Besides he doesn't need to be a pirate to be free with his power there's only so many people that would actually try to do shit to him.


----------



## Yulwei (Dec 16, 2012)

La buse said:


> Aokiji being a revolutionary make less sense than him being a pirate. You don't oppose the WG when you become a pirate. It  just mean that you do your things on your own, you are free. When you join the revolutionaries, you oppose the WG.



Pirate = become the very thing you spent your whole life fighting
Revolutionary = be part of the solution to a system that you have first hand experience of it being flawed
Bounty Hunter = continue to fight pirates but in a somewhat less official capacity

I prefer bounty hunter but I could live with Revolutionary


----------



## Keishin (Dec 16, 2012)

Cinder said:


> According to Yahoo Japan One Piece film Z has grossed 750 Million Yen on its first day at the Box Office.
> 
> Oda getting paper.




...Im expecting DBZ 2013 to trump this and road to ninja (how much did this make again?) 2x on 1st night.

Anyway Strong World only made like total of 4B (still like 5x the usual)...Lol, I guess that the filler HST movies don't make that much, huh?


----------



## Edward Newgate (Dec 16, 2012)

Keishin said:


> ...*Im expecting DBZ 2013 to trump this and road to ninja (how much did this make again?) 2x on 1st night.*
> 
> Anyway Strong World only made like total of 4B (still like 5x the usual)...Lol, I guess that the filler HST movies don't make that much, huh?


Seriously? One Piece is just as big as DB is in Japan.

As for "Road to Ninja", it grossed US$3,799,276 (318,759,123.63 Yen) on its first night. Only in September (after like 3 months) it grossed just 1.46 billion Yen and became the highest grossing Naruto film.


----------



## Soca (Dec 16, 2012)

dbz would only do that great for pure nostalgia purposes but the movie itself looks meh, like goku's fighting a purple shaved cat with a superiority complex [typical cat attitude ] so it's not that interesting imo.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Dec 16, 2012)

However nostlagic it is, it won't trump One Piece's popularity like that.


----------



## Luis209 (Dec 16, 2012)

It seems to me that Aokiji will be an allie to Mugiwara in the final war. It Would be freakin awesome.

Louis, any of the vice admirals that appeared in the film fight?


----------



## Keishin (Dec 16, 2012)

Edward Newgate said:


> Seriously? One Piece is just as big as DB is in Japan.
> 
> As for "Road to Ninja", it grossed US$3,799,276 (318,759,123.63 Yen) on its first night. Only in September (after like 3 months) it grossed just 1.46 billion Yen and became the highest grossing Naruto film.



1,46 billion yen for the whole time? omg... lol I though it had atleast been with Strong World or so...



Marcelle.B said:


> dbz would only do that great for pure nostalgia purposes but the movie itself looks meh, like goku's fighting a purple shaved cat with a superiority complex [typical cat attitude ] so it's not that interesting imo.



Yeah, but maybe the hardcore DBZ fans and the fans of HST will be watching it... I will...


----------



## NaruSaku4Life (Dec 16, 2012)

Naruto did pretty good on the gross. However, One Piece popularity is without a doubt huge in Japan. If you look at the manga sales, it's crazy how much differences between One Piece and Naruto and Naruto is supposedly second best in terms of sales. Yeah, I know that basketball manga is second this year but still. Anyway, One Piece can't be topped. I really wonder how the grossing will be for new DBZ movie. It should be interesting to see if DBZ is still popular as it was or time has change. I'm looking forward to that.

Thank you, Shadow, for your repsonse. Much appreciated.


----------



## Keishin (Dec 16, 2012)

NaruSaku4Life said:


> Naruto did pretty good on the gross. However, One Piece popularity is without a doubt huge in Japan. If you look at the manga sales, it's crazy how much differences between One Piece and Naruto and Naruto is supposedly second best in terms of sales. Yeah, I know that basketball manga is second this year but still. Anyway, One Piece can't be topped. I really wonder how the grossing will be for new DBZ movie. It should be interesting to see if DBZ is still popular as it was or time has change. I'm looking forward to that.
> 
> Thank you, Shadow, for your repsonse. Much appreciated.



Thats just the manga.. There are other series that cross overall way more than One Piece from the movies lol.


----------



## NaruSaku4Life (Dec 16, 2012)

Keishin said:


> Thats just the manga.. There are other series that cross overall way more than One Piece from the movies lol.



Oh I'm aware of that. I'm talking about anime adaption based on a manga (at least shounen wise). The fan base of One Piece is incredibly huge in Japan. Even that guy from YouTube never saw so many people in the launch day. We can say this easily: out of Naruto and One Piece, One Piece destroys it. Now I want to see how DBZ fairs with One Piece.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Dec 16, 2012)

Keishin said:


> Thats just the manga.. There are other series that cross overall way more than One Piece from the movies lol.


I'm pretty sure there aren't. But I'd like to see examples.

As for the DB film, it's obviously going to pale in comparison to the Z film content wise. Just reading the short synopsis made me lose all the hype I had for it.


----------



## Hellblazer (Dec 16, 2012)

i might be a bit late on this but anyone catch the ticket sale for the film??


----------



## Keishin (Dec 16, 2012)

Edward Newgate said:


> I'm pretty sure there aren't. But I'd like to see examples.
> 
> As for the DB film, it's obviously going to pale in comparison to the Z film content wise. Just reading the short synopsis made me lose all the hype I had for it.



*yawn* 

17th coming out soon. Don't remember if any sold under 3B.


----------



## La buse (Dec 16, 2012)

now we are going to use real numbers instead of talking bullshit.


One Piece Strong world: 48M $ in Japan, 2009
Detective Conan: 35M $

Now, One Piece Z is doing better than Strong world, much better.

2012 numbers, Japan: 

Naruto movie: 17M
Evangelion: 50M

At this rate, One Piece is doing better than Evangelion and will easily reach 60M $. 
Detective Conan? probably around 40M
Dragon Ball? We shall see.


----------



## Keishin (Dec 16, 2012)

La buse said:


> now we are going to use real numbers instead of talking bullshit.
> 
> 
> One Piece Strong world: 48M $ in Japan, 2009
> ...



DC
Movie 13 : 3.50 billion yen
Movie 06 : 3.40 billion yen
Movie 16 : 3.21 billion yen
Movie 07 : 3.20 billion yen
Movie 14 : 3.19 billion yen
Movie 15 : 3.15 billion yen

OP
M12 (obviously : (?)
M10 : 4.7B
M2 : 3B
M1 : 2,1b

Then few 1b's and under 1bs... SOOO...

edited a bit


----------



## La buse (Dec 16, 2012)

your point is?


----------



## Keishin (Dec 16, 2012)

La buse said:


> your point is?



Probs Crayon shin-chan movies sell for more than half the OP movies... 
Need to check that out.


----------



## La buse (Dec 16, 2012)

annnnnnd we are in 2012 and One Piece movies are stomping DC. Now get over it stop living in the past and admit the fact that DC is a crappy story that should just end since its getting nowhere. Now are you mad?


----------



## Keishin (Dec 16, 2012)

La buse said:


> annnnnnd we are in 2012 and One Piece movies are stomping DC. Now get over it stop living in the past and admit the fact that DC is a crappy story that should just end since its getting nowhere. Now are you mad?



Lol no.. We were talking about overall and not 1 or 2 movies. anyway... Mad?


----------



## Louis-954 (Dec 16, 2012)

> Louis, any of the vice admirals that appeared in the film fight?


No, they don't.


----------



## X-Drake (Dec 16, 2012)

So Kizaru finishes him of?

Is that during their clash in the trailers, or after?


----------



## Louis-954 (Dec 16, 2012)

> So Kizaru finishes him of?


Yeah after Luffy defeats him Kizaru shows up to capture both and Z sacrifices himself.



> Is that during their clash in the trailers, or after?


No, they have one fight at the beginning of the film which is what you see in the trailers and another quick "fight" at the end.


----------



## X-Drake (Dec 16, 2012)

So Kizaru captures luffy?

Also what does Aokiji do in the film, any feats?


----------



## Dellinger (Dec 16, 2012)

I'll just ask again.

What kind of move is this?


----------



## MvCforumsucks12 (Dec 16, 2012)

whaddya think of this OP being 60% done.


----------



## Keishin (Dec 16, 2012)

Louis-954 said:


> Yeah after Luffy defeats him Kizaru shows up to capture both and Z sacrifices himself.
> 
> 
> No, they have one fight at the beginning of the film which is what you see in the trailers and another quick "fight" at the end.



Did the movie live up to the hype? I never liked avril lavigne, but the trailer looks amazing.


----------



## Soca (Dec 16, 2012)

White Hawk said:


> I'll just ask again.
> 
> What kind of move is this?



looks like he's hitting away a bullet


----------



## The man with a pigeon (Dec 16, 2012)

So with all the material Oda gave them in Volume Z, despite there being no chapter, do you think we will get an OVA like Strong World Episode 0?

They could easily do it without the new Shichibukai and maybe Oda will introduce him in the following months, in between the arcs..


----------



## Yulwei (Dec 16, 2012)

Considering all the back story and ramifications like a new Shichibukai I can't see this movie only getting a single line about it like Shiki's escape got


----------



## Louis-954 (Dec 16, 2012)

> So Kizaru captures luffy?


No. Aokiji rises an ice wall so that Luffy can escape while Z holds the Marines back.



> Also what does Aokiji do in the film, any feats?


He tell the Strawhats about Z's plan to destroy the New World and end the Great Ge of Piracy. He also saves Usopp, Zoro, and Sanji from a magma slide by flash freezing it. He saves some civilins from falling magma as well. He does confront Z at one point in the film and they prepare to fight but Aokiji decides instead to leave it to Luffy and sits out to watch.  



> What kind of move is this?


Bitch slapping fodder cannon fire.


----------



## X-Drake (Dec 16, 2012)

Louis-954 said:


> No. Aokiji rises an ice wall so that Luffy can escape while Z holds the Marines back.


So Aokiji blocks Kizaru...doesn't Kizaru just beam it.
Man I wanna see them two fight.



Louis-954 said:


> He tell the Strawhats about Z's plan to destroy the New World and end the Great Ge of Piracy. He also saves Usopp, Zoro, and Sanji from a magma slide by flash freezing it. He saves some civilins from falling magma as well. He does confront Z at one point in the film and they prepare to fight but Aokiji decides instead to leave it to Luffy and sits out to watch.



Hmm so real magma is nothing to Aokiji. Now I wanna see fight Akainu.


----------



## MonkeyDNaruto (Dec 16, 2012)

So since Kizaru seems to be the only Admiral involved, does that mean there is only one admiral now? This is further supported by Doberman or some of the other Vice Admiral Pre-Ts still being Vice Admirals. I don't know how I feel about this...I really wanted to see some new faces.


----------



## Urek Mazino (Dec 16, 2012)

Real Juicy information in this thread....great stuff....So Luffy Barely got a win against a former admiral when pushed to the brink....Z was sick so he's not at Admiral level strength but he's still an Island Buster even in that state....So i guess Luffy is at Vice Admiral level by the looks of it


----------



## Louis-954 (Dec 16, 2012)

> Real Juicy information in this  thread....great stuff....*So Luffy Barely got a win against a former  admiral when pushed to the brink.*...Z was sick so he's not at Admiral  level strength but he's still an Island Buster even in that state....So i  guess Luffy is at Vice Admiral level by the looks of it


Yes and no. I say "Luffy won" because he stopped Z's ambition but really they kind of both went down at the same time. Then the Marines show up.


----------



## iLikeManga (Dec 16, 2012)

I heard the ending for Z was quite sad. Anyone know if that's actually true?


----------



## Soca (Dec 16, 2012)

look through the last 4 pages and find out


----------



## Silver (Dec 16, 2012)

Not really news about the film but Avril drawn by Oda a fan:


----------



## Soca (Dec 16, 2012)

that wasn't drawn by oda it was by a fan on twitter


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 16, 2012)

That doesn't even look like Oda drew it. I mean its his style but its a little too stiff and lifeless to be Oda's work.


----------



## iLikeManga (Dec 16, 2012)

La buse said:


> woooow elephant gatling gun to beat such a fodder? This OAV is bullshit. And the art is crappy. For fuck sake, why dont they put more quality in the weekly episodes instead of working on these half-assed projects.



Just shows that One Piece fodder>any other fodder out there


----------



## Silver (Dec 16, 2012)

Really? saw it posted on multiple places as his


----------



## Yamucha (Dec 16, 2012)

I would seriously lol if it was Buggy who cut off his arm by accident or something. As unlikely as it is.


----------



## Soca (Dec 16, 2012)

here's his page


he also did stuff like this


----------



## Mihawk (Dec 17, 2012)

Shadow said:


> So you dont come here to discuss about the movie.  You are merely here to ask questions about the movie.  So I will try to answer it the best I can.
> 
> I watched the movie at midnight as I didnt want a lot of kids ruining the movie for me.  It is not 9:12 AM a couple of minutes before the anime airs on tv.
> 
> ...



 The Robin fanservice sounds sooo goood. My life is complete now.


Im kinda disappointed that there are implications at the end that Aokiji became a pirate. 

Glad that Kizaru is getting a lot of spotlight in this film, as he should


----------



## Urouge (Dec 17, 2012)

Sphyer said:


> I really want to see this



me too  I really want to see that. to see a hard man like doberman cry for Z must be emotional


----------



## Kishido (Dec 17, 2012)

Meteor Strike detailed explanation please... And seeing other reviews it is said Aokiji's end is completely open... He could be a revolutionary as well...

BTW
After his "no comment" my little far stretched theory may become true


----------



## Soca (Dec 17, 2012)

KiShiDo said:


> Meteor Strike detailed explanation please..





> Sanji's kick was more than just a simple DJ. His whole body was on fire like with Hells Memories. He then used a Concasse type move
> 
> [YOUTUBE]ftacWnN4TfE[/YOUTUBE] and sent Bins crashing into the ground on fire.
> Sanji's move was this on steroids and x10 more bad ass and flashy looking.


----------



## Kishido (Dec 17, 2012)

Marcelle.B said:


>



Was he using Sky Walk?

Awesome Sanji always has the best finishers after he got Diable Jambe... Seriously now he is The Human Torch and even more flashy...

But some people still think he should get a DF or even the Mera Mera


----------



## Noitora (Dec 17, 2012)

Anywhere to watch this online yet?


----------



## Louis-954 (Dec 17, 2012)

> Anywhere to watch this online yet?


For what is literally my 100th time saying this *not until July!*


----------



## Admiral Kizaru (Dec 17, 2012)

Louis-954 said:


> For what is literally my 100th time saying this *not until July!*



 

I think you need to write this in CAPS in the thread title/description so people will stop constantly asking.


----------



## Noitora (Dec 17, 2012)

Bwahahaha.


----------



## Electrivire (Dec 17, 2012)

Anyone post this yet?


----------



## Typhon (Dec 17, 2012)

Electrivire said:


> Anyone post this yet?


----------



## Soca (Dec 17, 2012)

Electrivire said:


> Anyone post this yet?


----------



## Extravlad (Dec 17, 2012)

Why we seen WB and Roger in the film?


----------



## Bitty (Dec 18, 2012)

Marcelle.B said:


> yep it's pretty old I had already made gifs from it to



looks lika video game lol


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Dec 18, 2012)

I'm not really sure how the movie market is in Japan as in how much is considered a lot, so can someone tell me how good the movie is doing?


----------



## Iskandar (Dec 18, 2012)




----------



## KazeYama (Dec 18, 2012)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> I'm not really sure how the movie market is in Japan as in how much is considered a lot, so can someone tell me how good the movie is doing?





Granted that site is missing some films. Strong world opened with 11.7 million and total earnings was about 48 million which is pretty good for Japan. Z is going to beat that mark fairly easily. 



One Piece movies are huge, pretty much they compete with mainstream live action movies. Although major hollywood blockbusters and Ghibli films will always tend to draw in more. Especially considering the budget for animated films is small it will be hugely profitable.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Dec 18, 2012)

Well that speaks for it self thanks for the link.


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 18, 2012)

I want a gif of dancer Robin and that Nami and Robin transformation scene so bad.


----------



## Luis209 (Dec 19, 2012)

Was the Z's ambition arc supervisioned by Oda? I know it's filler but Oda participated in that filler or not?


----------



## Louis-954 (Dec 19, 2012)

^ Yes, just like the movie itself.


----------



## Chaos Hokage (Dec 19, 2012)

The Straw Hat crew battles take place on an island. What island is it? Raijin Island, Risky Red Island, or Mystoria Island?


----------



## Louis-954 (Dec 19, 2012)

> The Straw Hat crew battles take place on an island. What island is it? Raijin Island, Risky Red Island, or Mystoria Island?


Dock Island, Katariki Island, and End Point Island are where the events of the film unfold. You also see G-1/New Marine Headquarters.


----------



## Luis209 (Dec 19, 2012)

Louis-954 said:


> ^ Yes, just like the movie itself.


Really? I find strange that Luffy has dificulties to beat Shuzo and Zoro had problemas with Momonga. Next episode we will get the answer, tough.


----------



## Chaos Hokage (Dec 19, 2012)

Louis-954 said:


> Dock Island, Katariki Island, and End Point Island are where the events of the film unfold. You also see G-1/New Marine Headquarters.



So wait, this movie takes place after Punk Hazard?


----------



## King of heaven (Dec 19, 2012)

This movie take place before punk hazard in an alternate reality.


----------



## Louis-954 (Dec 19, 2012)

> So wait, this movie takes place after Punk Hazard?


"Immediately After Fishman Island".


----------



## eyeknockout (Dec 19, 2012)

Luis209 said:


> Really? I find strange that Luffy has dificulties to beat Shuzo and Zoro had problemas with Momonga. Next episode we will get the answer, tough.



luffy and zoro are both around vice admiral level (since they are nearly equal to smoker who is a vice admiral). Momonga supposedly (bar garp) is the strongest vice-admiral the marines have. then according to momonga himself shuzo was a formidable marine warrior and then when they fought him and momonga were near equal too. so of course luffy and zoro will have trouble. shuzo is also the equal to the right hand woman (they fought evenly for 5 hours) of Z who is admiral level. right hands of admiral level fighters are normally very strong.


----------



## Luis209 (Dec 19, 2012)

Zoro beats Ain with no effort, so:

Zoro > Ain ~ Shuzo ~ Momonga

Luffy is even stronger than Zoro, so he should have not that much troubles to beat Shuzo.

Luffy even beat Z, so is definetly stronger than Shuzo, Smoker and Momonga.

And Zoro is stronger than Smoker too in my opinion.


----------



## zan (Dec 19, 2012)

i guess no full sub


----------



## Forces (Dec 20, 2012)

KazeYama said:


> Granted that site is missing some films. Strong world opened with 11.7 million and total earnings was about 48 million which is pretty good for Japan. Z is going to beat that mark fairly easily.
> 
> 
> 
> One Piece movies are huge, pretty much they compete with mainstream live action movies. Although major hollywood blockbusters and Ghibli films will always tend to draw in more. Especially considering the budget for animated films is small it will be hugely profitable.



*Always *tend to draw in more? Just like The Hobbit did? Oh wait...


----------



## Yamucha (Dec 20, 2012)

SuperVegetto said:


> *Always *tend to draw in more? Just like The Hobbit did? Oh wait...


What are you talking about? Hobbit just broke the box office record for the largest opening in December.


----------



## Forces (Dec 21, 2012)

Yamucha said:


> What are you talking about? Hobbit just broke the box office record for the largest opening in December.



We're talking about Japan here not USA or worldwide


----------



## Kishido (Dec 21, 2012)

-Dragon- said:


> Does anyone know where I can download the soundtrack?



*Link Removed*


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Dec 21, 2012)

KiShiDo said:


> *Link Removed*



Thanks


----------



## Kishido (Dec 21, 2012)

No problem


----------



## zorokuma (Dec 21, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jlCwxJCSuY8


----------



## Louis-954 (Dec 22, 2012)

Volume Z scans for you guys.
Relationship Chart.

Luffy

Luffy/Zoro

Zoro

Nami

Nami/Usopp

Usopp

Sanji

Sanji/Chopper

Chopper


----------



## Louis-954 (Dec 22, 2012)

Robin

Robin/Franky

Franky

Brook

Brook

Z

Z and Smasher mechanics

Z/Ain

Ain/Bins

Bins/PX-Z


----------



## Louis-954 (Dec 22, 2012)

PX-Z/Aokiji

Kizaru 

Some civilians Aokiji saved in the movie.

Coby/Sengoku

Helmeppo/Billic(Episode of Luffy villain)

More Episode of Luffy characters/Shuzo/Lily


_*LIFE OF Z*_:

Admirals and Vice-Admirals were Z's subordinates. Z has a family but they are killed by a pirate.

Ain/Bins/Z after their crew was attacked by the Shichibukai. Z gets his Smasher. New Shichibukai escaped from Impel Down Level 6 2yrs ago.

Luffy defeats Z


----------



## Stannis (Dec 22, 2012)

when will we get the luffy episode ova subbed?


----------



## Louis-954 (Dec 22, 2012)

^ Probably February-ish.


----------



## Chrysanthemum (Dec 22, 2012)

@Louis-954 In the first scan that you posted is that Kizaru looking scared shitless?Also thank you for posting the scans.


----------



## Louis-954 (Dec 22, 2012)

> @Louis-954 In the first scan that you posted is that Kizaru looking scared shitless?Also thank you for posting the scans.


Nah, he is raging at Z during the fight.


----------



## Chrysanthemum (Dec 22, 2012)

Louis-954 said:


> Nah, he is raging at Z during the fight.


Uh my eyes must getting bad lol.Either way to see Kizaru raging is pretty funny because i don't think he has ever showed that type of emotion before.


----------



## Regster (Dec 22, 2012)

Ain DF appear to be same with Bonney DF it's get unvariety impression from me
i more prefer she have another better DF than that


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Dec 22, 2012)

The soundtrack isn't really good. The only tracks I like are tracks 27 and 28.


----------



## Regster (Dec 22, 2012)

-Dragon- said:


> *The soundtrack isn't really good*. The only tracks I like are tracks 27 and 28.



is that avril lavigne song?


----------



## Louis-954 (Dec 22, 2012)

> Ain DF appear to be same with Bonney DF it's get unvariety impression from me
> i more prefer she have another better DF than that


It isn't the same fruit.
_*
Modo Modo no Mi(Ains fruit):*_
She can only manipulate age in one direction(younger)
She can only reduce your age in 12 year increments(per touch)
If you don't have enough years left on your life to pay the toll of Ains ability it will *erase you from existence.*
Ains ability can be applied to inanimate objects.
Ain has to touch the person for her ability to take effect. It cannot be used from long range.
Due to having only two hands she can only attack two people at a time with her ability.
She cannot use her ability on herself.
_*
Bonney's Fruit:*_
Can free manipulate age in either direction. Young or old.
Is not restricted to 12 year increments.
Her ability will not erase the victim from existence.
Her ability cannot be applied to inanimate objects.
Bonney does not have to touch her victim. It can be used at long range.
Bonney can attack far more than two targets at a time.
Bonney can use her ability on herself.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Dec 22, 2012)

Regster said:


> is that avril lavigne song?



No, i hate that the most.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Dec 22, 2012)

Just something I thought about.

Z, Sengoku and Kong were probably serving as Admirals together until Z left the position 4 years later and Kong was promoted to the position of Fleet Admiral at some point over 27 years ago (and later to the position of Commander-in-Chief probably less than 14 years ago).


----------



## Regster (Dec 22, 2012)

Louis-954 said:


> It isn't the same fruit.
> _*
> Modo Modo no Mi(Ains fruit):*_
> She can only manipulate age in one direction(younger)
> ...


i see for the difference,but still i prefer another fruit though




-Dragon- said:


> No, i hate that the most.


is that because your taste or the rest really bad to listened?


----------



## Random Stranger (Dec 23, 2012)

Louis-954, you have seen the movie, so I take it you live in Japan?

This has nothing to do with the movie, but...is it true that it is easy to get girls in Japan if you're a foreigner?

I have heard multiple people claim this. 

Need first-hand confirmation.


----------



## Louis-954 (Dec 23, 2012)

> Louis-954, you have seen the movie, so I take it you live in Japan?


I don't live here, I'm here on work. Going back soon.



> This has nothing to do with the movie, but...is it true that it is easy to get girls in Japan if you're a foreigner?


Yes, there are "Gaijin Bars/Clubs", Gaijin means "foreigner" or "outsider". Japanese women go there specifically to meet and bang foreigners. If you're looking to score a chick in the street though you'll not have much luck.


----------



## Renegade Knight (Dec 23, 2012)

*OP Film Z: Glorious Island* feat. Nami's Tits.


----------



## Soca (Dec 23, 2012)

fanservice to the max


----------



## eyeknockout (Dec 23, 2012)

Renegade Knight said:


> *OP Film Z: Glorious Island* feat. Nami's Tits.



Nami's devil fruit: she loses more clothes everytime you see her


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Dec 23, 2012)

Regster said:


> i see for the difference,but still i prefer another fruit though
> 
> 
> 
> is that because your taste or the rest really bad to listened?



I little bit of both.


----------



## Regster (Dec 24, 2012)

Renegade Knight said:


> *OP Film Z: Glorious Island* feat. Nami's Tits.



Man.......Brook is lucky bastard


----------



## Devil Child (Dec 24, 2012)

I really have nothing against fanservice but they shouldnt have make it so obvious..


----------



## Stannis (Dec 24, 2012)

celebpoison said:


> I really have nothing against fanservice but they shouldnt have make it so obvious..



you can't be serious


----------



## Soca (Dec 26, 2012)

louis what the fuck is this..

what happened here...



louis pls

what happened


----------



## Iskandar (Dec 26, 2012)

It seems that Zoro is fucking Sanji, and Luffy is shocked because he didn't expect them to be gay.


----------



## Regster (Dec 27, 2012)

oh my there should be a explanation for that...


----------



## Big Mom (Dec 27, 2012)

How strong is Ain?


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 27, 2012)

did anyone ever upload the smartphone episode?


----------



## Soca (Dec 27, 2012)

no there were just screenshots


----------



## Navy Scribe (Dec 27, 2012)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> How strong is Ain?


Probably Monet Level+


----------



## Urouge (Dec 27, 2012)

Marcelle.B said:


> louis what the fuck is this..
> 
> what happened here...
> 
> ...



oh my god my eyes 

I know a certain zoro wanker that will be pissed seeing this


----------



## Devil Child (Dec 27, 2012)

Marcelle.B said:


> louis what the fuck is this..
> 
> what happened here...
> 
> ...



curious if their butt cheeks will jiggle as well


----------



## Louis-954 (Dec 27, 2012)

> How strong is Ain?


In my opinion she is stronger than Monet.



> louis what the fuck is this..
> 
> what happened here...


That's just one of the comedy scenes. xD They fuck around in the hot tubs for a bit until Aokiji shows up.


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 28, 2012)

Marcelle.B said:


> no there were just screenshots



for some reason i saw this coming back when it was announced.


----------



## Noitora (Dec 28, 2012)

Any Franky Screenshots or Gifs from this movie?


----------



## Kishido (Dec 31, 2012)

Someone has drawn a funny pic of Ain using her powers on some characters... look at Marco


----------



## Big Mom (Dec 31, 2012)

I don't see Marco in there


----------



## Stannis (Dec 31, 2012)

^ he missed the 2nd one


----------



## B Rabbit (Dec 31, 2012)

There so cute. Lol 

Especially Bepo.


----------



## P-X 12 (Dec 31, 2012)

Who's the fruit?

EDIT: Oh wait, that's Marco.


----------



## Urouge (Dec 31, 2012)

hahahaha the marco one killed me


----------



## u think u know me (Dec 31, 2012)

Marcelle.B said:


> louis what the fuck is this..
> 
> what happened here...
> 
> ...



lol xD

 It seems that Brook takes the fun there:WOW


----------



## Fomor214 (Dec 31, 2012)

Marcelle.B said:


> louis what the fuck is this..
> 
> what happened here...
> 
> ...



at first i thought they were females i was kind of turned on. after zooming into it i am now disturbed.


----------



## Kishido (Jan 1, 2013)

Boshi said:


> ^ he missed the 2nd one



LOL I'm an idiot

Thank You


----------



## Leorion (Jan 1, 2013)

Derpppp

How come there are so much pics already?


----------



## Soca (Jan 1, 2013)

soooo if you guys really really really wanna see the movie you guys can check out this channel, someone recorded it in theatres raw n everything at a bad angle but yea


----------



## Louis-954 (Jan 1, 2013)

He set them to private, what a dick. =P


----------



## Soca (Jan 1, 2013)

Whatever I saw up to the part where z blew up that second volcano thing, animations pretty dope. lol Why was robin dancing in that bar?


----------



## Stannis (Jan 1, 2013)

> This video is private.
> Sorry about that.




 **


----------



## Louis-954 (Jan 1, 2013)

> Whatever I saw up to the part where z  blew up that second volcano thing, animations pretty dope. lol Why was  robin dancing in that bar?


She, Chopper, and Nami went undercover to gather information on Z and his crew. Robin as a dancer, Chopper as a shoe shiner(he actually got so into the part he almost forgot about the mission xD), and I forget what Nami did exactly.


----------



## Sentomaru (Jan 1, 2013)

Garp, Zephyr and Sengoku. 

Damn, I can't wait to see this scene in the movie, it looks awesome.


----------



## Soca (Jan 1, 2013)

young z better


----------



## Muah (Jan 1, 2013)

I went to go get a ciggeratte to watch part two and boy was there egg on my face. I knew I should have opened all four videos


----------



## Big Mom (Jan 1, 2013)

That's an interesting shirt choice...

You sure he had a wife?


----------



## Powerful Lord (Jan 1, 2013)

Baron Tamago said:


> Garp, Zephyr and Sengoku.
> 
> Damn, I can't wait to see this scene in the movie, it looks awesome.



Then Garp was an admiral but was later demoted huh? By the way, anybody knows what Glorious Island really was? A game? An animation? is there any video with it?


----------



## Soca (Jan 1, 2013)

Garp was never an admiral he rejected the offer various times


----------



## Powerful Lord (Jan 1, 2013)

I see, sorry for that statement then. What about Glorious Island? Did anybody take footage from it yet?


----------



## $Kakashi$ (Jan 1, 2013)

Louis-954 said:


> He set them to private, what a dick. =P



It was public a few hours ago(Saw the first two parts he uploaded before he made them private). I think people started linking it to too many people, and he didn't want it taken down


----------



## Soca (Jan 1, 2013)

it's on facebook now on a private op group


----------



## Kirito (Jan 1, 2013)

Link marcell eplease

i will love you to death if you do


EDIT: HOLY SHIT THERE IS A GOD.
THANK YOU. I'M WATCHING IT AS I SPEAK THANK YOU


----------



## Soca (Jan 1, 2013)

dunno if it'll work


----------



## Louis-954 (Jan 1, 2013)

That doesn't work either. xD


----------



## Soca (Jan 1, 2013)

works for me lol but I already seen these parts


----------



## Louis-954 (Jan 1, 2013)

Here you go people.


----------



## Soca (Jan 1, 2013)

sad there's only 4 parts though I wanted to see the ending fights


----------



## Kirito (Jan 1, 2013)

there's no ending fights? oh well.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Jan 1, 2013)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> That's an interesting shirt choice...
> 
> You sure he had a wife?


His wife was a cover up so nobody will notice he's gay. Of course, almost all of the Marines are single men, so in the end he didn't need to do that. Silly Z!


----------



## Big Mom (Jan 1, 2013)

^ I think you're onto something...


----------



## Extravlad (Jan 2, 2013)

5/8


----------



## Devil Child (Jan 2, 2013)

Marcelle.B said:


> soooo if you guys really really really wanna see the movie you guys can check out this channel, someone recorded it in theatres raw n everything at a bad angle but yea



Just on Part 1 but I can watch it lol.

And first scene of Nami = boob jiggle

and I'm quite surprised that there is male fanservice too, and to that extent


----------



## Chrysanthemum (Jan 2, 2013)

Just watched all the parts that have been uploaded.The movie so far is amazing.


----------



## Kishido (Jan 2, 2013)

Young admirals are so smexy


----------



## Sentomaru (Jan 2, 2013)

I liked the Marine officer who tried to tekkai tank a hardening punch from Z in part 4.


----------



## VespaX (Jan 2, 2013)

Robin could beat Ain right there.

And lol although it gives us some nice thoughts about a real opponent for Robin, her initial statement about her fruit ("Power,Speed mean nothing to me") is pretty much voided now.


----------



## Soca (Jan 2, 2013)

dem young marines


----------



## Patrick (Jan 2, 2013)

The first half of the movie looks great so far. Too bad I don't understand a single word, but next to that it's probably even better than Strong World.


----------



## Kishido (Jan 2, 2013)

I need high quality pics of them


----------



## Urouge (Jan 2, 2013)

Marcelle.B said:


> dem young marines



hahahaha can't believe that akainu used to be a swordsman. it must have been before he ate his DF. kizaru really looks like a drug dealer. aokiji looks cool.


----------



## Kishido (Jan 2, 2013)

Akainu vs Zoro confirmed... he has a sword!!!


----------



## Black Mirror (Jan 2, 2013)

lol, pedo sanji


----------



## Stannis (Jan 2, 2013)

he's a pedo now


----------



## Louis-954 (Jan 2, 2013)

> I liked the Marine officer who tried to tekkai tank a hardening punch from Z in part 4.


That's Commodore Kibin. He tried to take on Luffy back at Marineford and went down the exact same way. Luffy throws a Bullet, Kibin uses Tekkai, Kibin collapses. xD


----------



## Soca (Jan 2, 2013)

don't even remember that lol


----------



## Inferno (Jan 2, 2013)

Hopefully parts 6,7, and 8 are uploaded soon.


----------



## iLikeManga (Jan 2, 2013)

I want the other parts!! Can somebody post the links when they're out. Please and Thank You.


----------



## Rob (Jan 2, 2013)

HOLY SHIT! 78 PAGES! 

Well, all I can say is, I can't wait for this movie to come out in subs!


----------



## Yulwei (Jan 2, 2013)

I can't see why people thought Kizaru had gotten stronger.  Everything he did was well within his ability pre-skip and still far off what I would call an all out effort


----------



## Soca (Jan 2, 2013)

Well it was on one of the posters that said he had gotten stronger so you can't blame people for thinking so.


----------



## Yulwei (Jan 2, 2013)

It was a very interesting fight despite that but it did create more hype than could be delivered

I like that Zephyr fought two members of the Giant Squad in the opening battle


----------



## Soca (Jan 2, 2013)

Indeed, that smasher cannon is also pretty cool when it goes off. Loved kizarus face when he got blow away


----------



## Yamucha (Jan 3, 2013)

I was waiting for Ain to try her DF ability on Franky only to be blocked with one of his hands, at which point he reveals they are made of Kairouseki.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Jan 3, 2013)

Does anyone of the link to the nami scene.


----------



## Black Mirror (Jan 3, 2013)

part 6 is out



fuck, how I wish I could understand it


----------



## Kishido (Jan 3, 2013)

Me as well...

Dat Aokiji swag


----------



## Hayn (Jan 4, 2013)

Now that this raw has come out, is it even slightly possible that a translated version will come out any earlier?


----------



## Soca (Jan 4, 2013)

the only translated version that's come out was one subbed in italian lol


----------



## Louis-954 (Jan 4, 2013)

Not a chance, Hayn. Respectable sub groups won't bother subbing a cam raw.


----------



## Lord Darkwolf (Jan 4, 2013)

Arrrrrrrgh ! So far  this movie has  given me two  continuity headaches  but that  second  one is  such a doozy  I had to walk  away  for awhile . WHY  THE HECK IS THERE A SEA TRAIN ?!!!!!


----------



## King of heaven (Jan 4, 2013)

Mosa , mosa,mosa.....LOL

I love that Bins guy , he was ridiculously strong.


----------



## Louis-954 (Jan 4, 2013)

> Arrrrrrrgh ! So far this movie has given me two continuity headaches but that second one is such a doozy I had to walk away for awhile . WHY THE HECK IS THERE A SEA TRAIN ?!!!!!


Why are you surprised and how the heck is it a continuity issue? The World Government has scientists and shipwrights of their own you know.


----------



## Lord Darkwolf (Jan 4, 2013)

Because during the  W7  saga  the Puffing Tom  was  declared the only one of it's kind and was built by a supreme master builder after _years_ of hard work. (baring the Prototype Rocketman which wasn't known  about.) 

 So in the 2 years since  the WG seems to have built at least  _three_ new seatrains in the new world during a time it was thrown into complete chaos. And  you don't see the problem with  this ?


----------



## marco55656 (Jan 4, 2013)

Lord Darkwolf said:


> Because during the  W7  saga  the Puffing Tom  was  declared the only one of it's kind and was built by a supreme master builder after _years_ of hard work. (baring the Prototype Rocketman which wasn't known  about.)
> 
> So in the 2 years since  the WG seems to have built at least  _three_ new seatrains in the new world during a time it was thrown into complete chaos. And  you don't see the problem with  this ?



Takes a lot more time to invent and build something than to build the thing thats already invented.


----------



## Louis-954 (Jan 4, 2013)

> Because during the  W7  saga  the Puffing Tom  was  declared the only  one of it's kind and was built by a supreme master builder after *years of hard work.* (baring the Prototype Rocketman which wasn't known  about.)


As such is usually the case the first time a large project is attempted. Do you really think the World Government wasn't watching Tom build the thing, or that they didn't study it many years after? After seeing Tom build it they wouldn't need to worry about trial and error.



> So in the 2 years since  the WG seems to have built at least  _three_ new seatrains in the new world during a time it was thrown into complete chaos. And  you don't see the problem with  this ?


They are near beginning of the New World where G-5 and Marineford are close by to protect it, so no, I don't see a problem with it.


----------



## Navy Scribe (Jan 4, 2013)

Commodore Kibin is probably my favorite filler marine.

Anyways I am loving the fight sequences, Smasher is glorious, and Binz is hilarious

 magma fist


----------



## shinjojin (Jan 4, 2013)

Saw the first 6 parts yesterday and I must say that this movie is looking awesome so far. Z is fucking badass as a fighter!

Also, Robin looks so graceful as a dancer! <3

Edit:

And finally, seeing Kibin getting owned again was hilarious despite how much of a fight he put up. However I do like the effects they put on his Tekkai.


----------



## OmnipotentBeing (Jan 4, 2013)

Where can I watch film z raw ? everyone's mentioning "parts" if so can I have the link of these parts of film z ?


----------



## Skeleton (Jan 4, 2013)

OmnipotentBeing said:


> Where can I watch film z raw ? everyone's mentioning "parts" if so can I have the link of these parts of film z ?



You know? It's not hard to check the few previous pages.
In fact, the previous page (78) has a link to part 6, from there you'll be linked to the other parts.


----------



## BadassTaisouIsBadass (Jan 5, 2013)

Why are some of you still talking about the film's continuity with the manga? It's already confirmed that this movie was *non-canon.*


----------



## Green Monkey (Jan 5, 2013)

BadassTaisouIsBadass said:


> Why are some of you still talk about the film's continuity with the manga? It's already confirmed that this movie was *non-canon.*



Because Oda supervised it...?


----------



## Lord Stark (Jan 5, 2013)

Wait a minute in this movie...John Giant-sama is alive


----------



## Iskandar (Jan 5, 2013)

Was he supposed to be dead ?


----------



## OmnipotentBeing (Jan 5, 2013)

Can't believe luffy wasn't able to dodge the kairoseki bullet...


----------



## iLikeManga (Jan 5, 2013)

I can't believe he thought it was a normal bullet...Oh wait, I can...Seastone bullet was a surprise to me.


----------



## iLikeManga (Jan 5, 2013)

BadassTaisouIsBadass said:


> Why are some of you still talking about the film's continuity with the manga? It's already confirmed that this movie was *non-canon.*



Jealous that Luffy was able to go toe2toe with an old-sickly former Admiral?


----------



## Louis-954 (Jan 5, 2013)

> Was he supposed to be dead ?


At Marineford he took a quake to the chest from Whitebeard. Then the encircling walls went up before he got back inside and Akainu rained down his Ryuusei Kazan attack and he was never seen or heard from again.


----------



## OmnipotentBeing (Jan 5, 2013)

iLikeManga said:


> I can't believe he thought it was a normal bullet...Oh wait, I can...Seastone bullet was a surprise to me.



NVm he though it was normal bullet I concede

I'm still waiting on part 7 and 8... my patience is wearing thin


----------



## iLikeManga (Jan 5, 2013)

Someone from AP forums translated the scene where the SH's meet Aokiji. I really can't wait till the movie gets subbed. I don't care if its the cam version. Really want to know what they say

Aokiji: Don't worry, I'm not going to capture you. Didn't you hear? I lost my title as a Navy Admiral.
Brook: Then what in the world are you?!
Aokiji: Hmmm... Strange coming from a skeleton. Hmmm... Now that I no longer have my title, what should I call myself? A Protector of Justice? Nah, that doesn't work. *Looks at the crew* Hey, what in the world am I?
All: HELL IF WE KNOW!!!


----------



## OmnipotentBeing (Jan 5, 2013)

iLikeManga said:


> Someone from AP forums translated the scene where the SH's meet Aokiji. I really can't wait till the movie gets subbed. I don't care if its the cam version. Really want to know what they say
> 
> Aokiji: Don't worry, I'm not going to capture you. Didn't you hear? I lost my title as a Navy Admiral.
> Brook: Then what in the world are you?!
> ...



that sounds just like aokiji alright!


----------



## Soca (Jan 5, 2013)

OmnipotentBeing said:


> NVm he though it was normal bullet I concede
> 
> I'm still waiting on part 7 and 8... my patience is wearing thin



feeling smug are we 





iLikeManga said:


> Someone from AP forums translated the scene where the SH's meet Aokiji. I really can't wait till the movie gets subbed. I don't care if its the cam version. Really want to know what they say
> 
> Aokiji: Don't worry, I'm not going to capture you. Didn't you hear? I lost my title as a Navy Admiral.
> Brook: Then what in the world are you?!
> ...



soul aokiji, goes to jazz bars and recites poems about justice and his  bum  leg


----------



## OmnipotentBeing (Jan 5, 2013)

Marcelle.B said:


> feeling* smug are we *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 how do i feel self-satisfied ? huh


----------



## Devil Child (Jan 5, 2013)

Part 7 is out


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]rN6BVcLBkVs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## shinjojin (Jan 5, 2013)

That was fucking AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!

And the fights with Zoro vs Ain and Sanji vs Bins look amazingly well done! 

Edit:

And it looks like Robin is more then capable of using swords.


----------



## Soca (Jan 5, 2013)

OmnipotentBeing said:


> how do i feel self-satisfied ? huh



"my patience is wearing thin"

by being full of yourself guy


celebpoison said:


> Part 7 is out
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


----------



## Black Mirror (Jan 5, 2013)

General Franky 

Why didn't Luffy use CoC though?  or did I miss sth?


----------



## Soca (Jan 5, 2013)

pretty sure he used it in part 4 or 5


----------



## OmnipotentBeing (Jan 5, 2013)

Marcelle.B said:


> "my patience is wearing thin"
> 
> by being full of yourself guy



Yes Part 7! here I go


----------



## Kishido (Jan 5, 2013)

Haven't I told you that Sanji's attack  is da best... If it comes up in HQ I need a gif


----------



## OmnipotentBeing (Jan 5, 2013)

Why didn't luffy use Haoshoku haki right off the bat again ?


----------



## Black Mirror (Jan 5, 2013)

OmnipotentBeing said:


> Why didn't luffy use Haoshoku haki right off the bat again ?



yeah, I was also bothered by this.

@marcelle he didn't use it in 4 or 5.


----------



## OmnipotentBeing (Jan 5, 2013)

Lol at Ain trying to take on zoro, shuzo would've gave him a better fight.

Although, They did Overpower shuzo in the filler arc


----------



## Soca (Jan 5, 2013)

Black Mirror said:


> yeah, I was also bothered by this.
> 
> @marcelle he didn't use it in 4 or 5.



check an earlier part then, he used it against some fodder marines and it came out in a pinkish hue


----------



## Yulwei (Jan 5, 2013)

I assume Luffy was pissed and wanted to punch something/someone


----------



## Soca (Jan 5, 2013)

I was more impressed with the mid/weakling trio tbh. I liked usopps bamboo javellin and and choppers kung fu point while also remembering he was doing that shit as a child lol


----------



## Iskandar (Jan 5, 2013)

Usopp dodginq the fodders + bamboo javelin was great. 
Why didn't they made him use the impact Wolf against one pacifista ? It would have been awesome to see that attack with HQ animation.

I can't wait to see this shit in glorious 1080p.


----------



## Soca (Jan 5, 2013)

The strength of that attack wouldn't do much to a pacifista it'd kinda be pointless.


----------



## Iskandar (Jan 5, 2013)

Pointless or not, i just wanted to see that attack with the animation it deserve.
Anime version was total crap imo.


----------



## Kishido (Jan 5, 2013)

Sanji's fire mode = Sexy Fire :rofl


----------



## Soca (Jan 5, 2013)

They redid it in the hand island filler and it looked pretty good.way better than fishman islands version.


----------



## Vermilion Kn (Jan 5, 2013)

Zoro swag level infinity.


----------



## Devil Child (Jan 5, 2013)

really happy to see Robin in action compared to what she did in the last movie which was... nothing


----------



## Luis209 (Jan 5, 2013)

Oh god, Bins and Ain couldn't do nothing against Sanji and Zoro.  I was suprised that Brook and Robin didn't try to fight that Pacifistas


----------



## Extravlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Sanji sky walk look really cool


----------



## RandomLurker (Jan 5, 2013)

The animation in the Sanji and Zoro fight scenes was pretty stunning (even though there was some obvious CG in the backgrounds)

Also Dat Franky


----------



## Yamucha (Jan 5, 2013)

Holy shit, the Franky scene blew me away. I was waiting for it the whole time but never thought it would be so bloody awesome. He stomps, as far I as could count, six Z's Pacifistas. The punches tore them apart, and the Radical beam disintegrated them. And the animation is just perfect.

Also I loved the look on Ain's face when Zoro pulled off that finisher move.


----------



## Navy Scribe (Jan 5, 2013)

Marcelle.B said:


> They redid it in the hand island filler and it looked pretty good.way better than fishman islands version.


Oh yeah I remember that,you should make a gif of it.


----------



## Inferno (Jan 5, 2013)

Can't wait for Part 8.


----------



## Green Monkey (Jan 5, 2013)

Damn Franky raping the pacifistas was awesome. Zoro cuts people so cleanly they don't even bleed as well.


----------



## Devil Child (Jan 5, 2013)

Green Monkey said:


> Damn Franky raping the pacifistas was awesome. Zoro cuts people so cleanly they don't even bleed as well.



Zoro hit Ain with the back of his sword

And I noticed that Robin is giving someone a headshot with her gun lol


----------



## Vermilion Kn (Jan 5, 2013)

Speaking of people dying, the SHs killed a few dozen marines at least with that Gaoh cannon blast. The ships were vaporized.


----------



## Louis-954 (Jan 5, 2013)

> Damn Franky raping the pacifistas was awesome. Zoro cuts people so cleanly they don't even bleed as well.


Zoro didn't cut Ain.


----------



## Green Monkey (Jan 5, 2013)

Louis-954 said:


> Zoro didn't cut Ain.



What did he do to her? Honest question, because I thought he cut her across the chest causing her to faint.


----------



## Louis-954 (Jan 5, 2013)

> What did he do to her? Honest question, because I thought he cut her across the chest causing her to faint.


He intimidated her like he did to Monet.


----------



## Inferno (Jan 6, 2013)

The uploaded deleted all of the videos. I never got to see part 8..


----------



## Fomor214 (Jan 7, 2013)

i didn't watch part 8 yet 

i think Zoro and Sanji had really short fights but they were still great.

anyhow the graphics were amazing, this movie is awesome - way better than the last one


----------



## Haohmaru (Jan 7, 2013)

What the fuck. I didn't know this was out on cam. Anyone got any working links? I really want to watch this.

Edit: nevermind. Found a working link.


----------



## necromaker (Jan 7, 2013)

wew I am lost in the space........... *go to youtube now*


----------



## Big Mom (Jan 7, 2013)

are you kidding? Ain got the Monet treatment?!


----------



## Yamucha (Jan 7, 2013)

Louis-954 said:


> He intimidated her like he did to Monet.


Zoro seems to be getting real good at that. Ain had no business fighting Zoro.


----------



## Voodoo chile (Jan 7, 2013)

This film looks really epic looking at the cam 'cords.
Anyone known when this is for sale outside Japan?


----------



## Black Mirror (Jan 7, 2013)

Voodoo chile said:


> This film looks really epic looking at the cam 'cords.
> Anyone known when this is for sale outside Japan?



summer^^ enjoy the cam version until then. We might even get some subs.


----------



## Navy Scribe (Jan 7, 2013)

Black Mirror said:


> summer^^ enjoy the cam version until then. We might even get some subs.


Yeah!! A Potato with subs


----------



## Extravlad (Jan 8, 2013)

Last part is out


----------



## Iskandar (Jan 8, 2013)

Awesome ending. I didn't expect it to be so touching. (Dat Hero scene, Doberman crying ...)
Z is really an awesome character.


----------



## Vermilion Kn (Jan 8, 2013)

I need subs in order to grasp the emotional value of the scene context wise, visually it was stunning. Z went out like a boss, kicking ass till the very end.


----------



## Soca (Jan 8, 2013)

sayonara


----------



## King of heaven (Jan 8, 2013)

The ending was epic and touching at the same time.

Sayonara Admiral Zephir.


----------



## Kaido (Jan 8, 2013)

Sayonara Zetto


----------



## Dellinger (Jan 8, 2013)

Most manly ending ever.


----------



## Vermilion Kn (Jan 8, 2013)

The kid at the end was a nice touch. It reminds me of my friends and I as children, we used to make saiyan armor out of cardboard and fight each other pretending to be dbz characters. Back then parents weren't the leaking pussies they are now, frowning upon  every little thing and forbidding any mildly rough play. 

The log was a bit much though lol.


----------



## Kirito (Jan 8, 2013)

Z be manly as fuck.


----------



## Soca (Jan 8, 2013)




----------



## Kirito (Jan 8, 2013)

manly men transcend the language barriers to tell us men don't need to communicate with words.


----------



## Soca (Jan 8, 2013)

I think I'm more upset about z dying than whitebeard lol


----------



## Kirito (Jan 8, 2013)

same here.

when wb died all i could feel was badassery and sadness.

when z died i felt real sad even though i couldn't understand shit.

bonus: when ace died i didn't care one bit


----------



## Dellinger (Jan 8, 2013)

Something interesting here



> I can help a little. Listened to the OP podcast with Greg. There's some really interesting lines.
> Like at the second fight when Shanks was brought up, Z said "Shanks has his own sins."
> Then right before the start of the 3rd fight Z asked Luffy what the hat meant to him and Luffy said "It guides me."
> and then at the end of the battle there Z asked Luffy to kill him, but Luffy said "I don't need your life. I feel better now." and Z replies, "I do, too."
> These lines and the seatrain and seastone bullet were the reason I actually looked at this bad raw, haha. It just made me too curious and excited. Couldn't resist.



From Kizuchan @ AP forums


----------



## Shinthia (Jan 8, 2013)

That was a sad ending. 
R.I.P. "Z" . U r a man among men


----------



## Shinthia (Jan 8, 2013)

Like at the second fight when Shanks was brought up, *Z said "Shanks has his own sins."*

What does it mean ? Shanks has a Evil past or something ?


----------



## RandomLurker (Jan 8, 2013)

Z has ascended to the Garhalla of epic and emotional One Piece deaths and now sits alongside Whitebeard and Hiruluk on the deck of Going Merry drinking sake from an endless bottle.


----------



## Kirito (Jan 8, 2013)

in other z news:


----------



## Navy Scribe (Jan 8, 2013)

Damn,that was Brilliant.Did Toei do this?


----------



## Yulwei (Jan 8, 2013)

The movie was okay but it could've done with a lot more Marines and a lot less Strawhats.  I expect I'll appreciate the Strawhat bits more when it's subbed but my feelings on a movie about a Marine issue featured so few Marines fighting.  Would it have hurt to have the Vice Admirals laying into Zephyr instead of fodders and to show guys like Smoker, Hina, Tashigi and Coby mopping up some of Zephyr's fodder crew


----------



## Black Mirror (Jan 8, 2013)

*EPIC​*

Not even subs were needed, it was completely understandable. That slow hand-to-hand combat was surprisingly good. As if Luffy and Z were old pals fighting for fun.


----------



## Luis209 (Jan 8, 2013)

The end of the film was awesome, I love the fight Luffy vs Z and how Kuzan protected mugiwara from Kizaru and encouraged Bins and Ain.


----------



## Kishido (Jan 8, 2013)

Canon or not... I don't give a damn fuck! 

This movie was epic. Z is epic, the ending is epic!


----------



## Soca (Jan 8, 2013)

Yulwei said:


> The movie was okay but it could've done with a lot more Marines and a lot less Strawhats.  I expect I'll appreciate the Strawhat bits more when it's subbed but my feelings on a movie about a Marine issue featured so few Marines fighting.  Would it have hurt to have the Vice Admirals laying into Zephyr instead of fodders and to show guys like Smoker, Hina, Tashigi and Coby mopping up some of Zephyr's fodder crew



Definitely agreed here, more marine action would've been a lot better and would've added a deeper impact on z's goals. But the people who think like this are at a very small percentage so if they saw more marines than shs the movie wouldn't be very appealing and would probably flop.


----------



## KazeYama (Jan 8, 2013)

Lionel Messi said:


> Like at the second fight when Shanks was brought up, *Z said "Shanks has his own sins."*
> 
> What does it mean ? Shanks has a Evil past or something ?



People reading too much into that. The whole point of it was just that even though Luffy has Shanks held up as a hero, to Z he is still a pirate who has done bad things . Obviously there could be a history between the two, but from my interpretation it just seemed like Z didn't care where Luffy got the hat from or what its value was because he lumped all pirates together as evil.


----------



## Navy Scribe (Jan 8, 2013)

KiShiDo said:


> Canon or not... I don't give a damn fuck!
> 
> This movie was epic. Z is epic, the ending is epic!



Aside from the little continuity issue I don't see why it can't man.


----------



## Big Mom (Jan 8, 2013)

Can someone link me to Part 1 please


----------



## Fomor214 (Jan 8, 2013)

Z went out like a boss. Kizaru was absolutly incredible i love his fighting style


----------



## Navy Scribe (Jan 8, 2013)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> Can someone link me to Part 1 please



Here you go m8.


----------



## Navy Scribe (Jan 8, 2013)

Fomor214 said:


> Z went out like a boss. Kizaru was absolutly incredible i love his fighting style



Yeah and when he did Yasakani no Magatama it was just brilliant,especially the way he said it,it seemed like there was a lot of emphasis.


----------



## Big Mom (Jan 8, 2013)

Thanks. Watching Part 2 now. So far it's awesome


----------



## Big Mom (Jan 8, 2013)

What's Garp still doing there? Didn't he quit? Or does he have some special job like Sengoku?


----------



## Vermilion Kn (Jan 8, 2013)

> Didn't he quit



He and Sengoku agreed to stick around for the sake of appearances. It would look bad if two legends such as them left abruptly.


----------



## Soca (Jan 8, 2013)

and to train young ones ^


----------



## Big Mom (Jan 8, 2013)

Just finished. I nearly cried at the end, I was barely able to hold back the tears.

Zephyr is the most badass character ever. Fighting an Admiral, several Vice Admirals, etc.


----------



## Big Mom (Jan 8, 2013)

My Review:

First off, I want to establish that the Monster Trio are above Vice Admiral Level (or at least Zoro and Luffy are). I firmly believe that Luffy would be able to fight Kizaru for a bit, not win, but fight him, like Zephyr did. 

Zephyr was, however, stronger than Luffy. Even though at the end, Luffy barely beat Zephyr, I believe this was due to his failing health, since Zephyr was not fighting nearly as strong as he did the other two times when he owned Luffy.

Did Zephyr enfuse Haki into that bullet that he used against Luffy? Because normally bullets bounce off Luffy, but that one went through and hurt him bad. 

Zephyr is defidently above Vice Admiral level, like Luffy, but still below Admiral level. Zephyr was fighting Kizaru, but didn't actually do anything to him. He held his own for a bit, and took his attacks, which is a feat I think Luffy could also accomplish.


----------



## Sphyer (Jan 8, 2013)

Zephyr delivered just as expected.

That ending so good that even Doberman can shed tears


----------



## iLikeManga (Jan 8, 2013)

Dude... I started to tear up when Aokiji put that ice wall up...God dammit...Z...Fucking Kizaru!!!!! And before I watch this again, did Luffy punch through Kairoseki?


----------



## Mys??lf (Jan 8, 2013)

I watched it and that ending.. Z is a boss.
When Kizaru killed Z that was the first time I thought of Kizaru being a mean guy lol..


----------



## Big Mom (Jan 8, 2013)

When Ain started to cry, so did I.


----------



## Inferno (Jan 8, 2013)

Aokiji should have fought Kizaru.


----------



## Yulwei (Jan 8, 2013)

Marcelle.B said:


> Definitely agreed here, more marine action would've been a lot better and would've added a deeper impact on z's goals. But the people who think like this are at a very small percentage so if they saw more marines than shs the movie wouldn't be very appealing and would probably flop.



They could've easily snuck it in.  For example how they had some of the Giant Squad fighting Z in the beginning.  Having named VA's piling into Z would've been nice rather than having all the well known one's stand back and get teary eyed.  

If Coby had been on the ship and performed Rankyaku or Shigan on a few nameless Neo-Marines who would've lost out


----------



## Louis-954 (Jan 8, 2013)

> Did Zephyr enfuse Haki into that bullet that he used against Luffy? Because normally bullets bounce off Luffy, but that one went through and hurt him bad.


Kairoseki bullet.



> Dude... I started to tear up when Aokiji put that ice wall up...God dammit...Z...Fucking Kizaru!!!!! And before I watch this again, did Luffy punch through Kairoseki?


Yes, he did.


----------



## Big Mom (Jan 8, 2013)

Which was another reason Luffy "won" their brawl.


----------



## Yulwei (Jan 8, 2013)

I wouldn't have minded him doing that while haki'd up  but from what I could see he did it his bare fist and he should've succumbed to the effects long before he did any damage


----------



## Big Mom (Jan 8, 2013)

There was steam coming from his hand, so it wasn't a normal attack.


----------



## RandomLurker (Jan 8, 2013)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> There was steam coming from his hand, so it wasn't a normal attack.



It was the Angry Face Super Fist


----------



## P-X 12 (Jan 8, 2013)

Saw the ending. 
Goddammit Kizaru...
BTW, found a playlist for the ost.

Dat Ocean Guide.


----------



## Yulwei (Jan 9, 2013)

Whilst I'm not keen on Luffy losing the flamboyant nature of his fighting style in the final clash with Z there is something satisfying about them just punching the shit out of each other.  The fight seemed a lot more like Z's win than Luffy it's just he couldn't go on because of his illness.  I still expected Luffy to be a bit more messed up from receiving a bunch of clean hits from an armament coated fist


----------



## Extravlad (Jan 9, 2013)

Child Z is very cool ! I want an anime about Z's life !!!


----------



## Kaido (Jan 9, 2013)

Im sooo happy Ain did not get hurt, I would hate Zoro if he hurt that cute babe.
LOVE AIN pek


----------



## Yulwei (Jan 10, 2013)

The one thing I like about Ain is the fact she uses multiple weapons rather than having one style of fighting.  I'd like to see more Marines displaying the fruits of their cross training


----------



## kokodeshide (Jan 10, 2013)

Where exactly could i find this movie?


----------



## Soca (Jan 10, 2013)

you have to wait until the dvd releases that'll be in a couple months, until then flip back a couple pages and you'll have the raw cam footage to look at.


----------



## Louis-954 (Jan 10, 2013)

So can people can better appreciate the song played during Z's last stand and death. The name of the song is "Oceans Guide". Which means "Kaidou".



> Umi wa mite iru. Sekai no hajimari mo.
> Umi wa shitte iru. Sekainoowari mo.
> 
> Dakara izanau. Susumubeki michi e to.
> ...





> The ocean seen. The begin of the world as well.
> The ocean knows. The end of the world as well.
> 
> So I invite. To the way to go. So I lead. To correct the world.
> ...


The song is used as a requiem to honor Marines who have fallen in combat. It was Z's favorite song, Kuzan hated it but ironically sang it very well.


----------



## Louis-954 (Jan 12, 2013)

Ain really should have used her Modo Modo no Mi on Z, just once or twice to return him to his prime...


----------



## Urek Mazino (Jan 12, 2013)

missed everything so the parts got taken down


----------



## Yulwei (Jan 12, 2013)

Louis-954 said:


> Ain really should have used her Modo Modo no Mi on Z, just once or twice to return him to his prime...



Z was probably too proud to do that


----------



## Big Mom (Jan 12, 2013)

Z had an illness to didn't he?


----------



## Louis-954 (Jan 12, 2013)

> Z had an illness to didn't he?


Yes. From the looks of things he had  and used a to keep it in check.


----------



## Big Mom (Jan 12, 2013)

So making him young wouldn't change anything


----------



## Louis-954 (Jan 12, 2013)

Sure it would; even suffering from COPD having a stronger body would make a world of difference.


----------



## Whimsy (Jan 12, 2013)

He'd have flattened Luffy if he'd been younger though


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 12, 2013)

Not against Giant Luffy!


----------



## Chaos Hokage (Jan 12, 2013)

I manage to watch some of 'Film Z'. From what I saw, I thought the movie was good. I like how Luffy & Z's fight at the end was just them throwing punches with their CoA Haki coated fist.


----------



## Navy Scribe (Jan 14, 2013)

S.A.F said:


> Not against Giant Luffy!





Don't even get me started friend.


----------



## Chaos Hokage (Jan 15, 2013)

Since 'Film Z' is canon, I wonder if the events in the movie will be mention in the latest newspaper the SH crew will receive after Punk Hazard.


----------



## Soca (Jan 15, 2013)

yea let's keep that cannon/non-cannon thing out of this thanks.


----------



## Navy Scribe (Jan 15, 2013)

Marcelle.B said:


> yea let's keep that cannon/non-cannon thing out of this thanks.



I think Louis and Coru are already on to us.


----------



## Soca (Jan 15, 2013)

oh shit I thought this was my episode thread, never mind then


----------



## Renegade Knight (Jan 17, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]2JTcFYa9nDo[/YOUTUBE]

*BROKEN ENGLISH AHOY!*


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jan 17, 2013)

> Since 'Film Z' is canon



No it's not


----------



## MartyMcFly1 (Jan 18, 2013)

It's very clear from watching the video Renegade Knight posted that Oda wrote the movie and supervised every single detail. It also seems like in Japan Strong World and Film Z are considered to be canon, but we'll know soon enough. The next time Aokiji appears in the manga will put the whole debate to rest.


----------



## Louis-954 (Jan 18, 2013)

> It's very clear from watching the video  Renegade Knight posted that Oda wrote the movie and supervised every  single detail. It also seems like in Japan Strong World and Film Z are  considered to be canon, but we'll know soon enough. The next time Aokiji  appears in the manga will put the whole debate to rest.


Oda didn't write the movie, he did write Strong World though. Osamu Suzuki wrote Z, Tatsuya Nagamine directed it, and Eiichiro Oda supervised it.


----------



## Typhon (Jan 19, 2013)

Since the links don't work anymore, is their anywhere else I can find the last parts of the movie? (7 & 8) Or am I **** out of luck? >_> (Yes I tried searching already)


----------



## Louis-954 (Jan 19, 2013)

Here is part 8. I'll see if I can hunt part 7 for you.


----------



## Luffyfangirl24 (Jan 24, 2013)

I finally found the finale part to the film, man was it just. Classic music to such wonderful scenes, really even without understanding what they were saying you could really get into it. Luffy V.S Z was boss, one of my favorite Luffy fights =]

Animation was really good too and Z was a great add in, I thought it was confirmed to be canon, no? Things like this, makes me think "No wonder it makes all the money it does now, movie and manga" Even the people who work on this film know what One Piece is all about. Seriously, had me loving One Piece more and more I didn't think that was possible


----------



## violentrl (Jan 25, 2013)

*One Piece Film Z might come to US & Europe in theaters*



> Selling over 5.04 million tickets for a gross of over 6 billion yen ($68 million USD), One Piece Film Z is the hottest movie in the franchise! The movie was released on December 15 and is the second highest grossing film in Japan during 2012. With a few additional weeks at the box office, releasing July 13, only Umizaru 4 topped Film Z.
> 
> One Piece Film Z is scheduled to hit theaters in Taiwan on January 25, Singapore on February 1, and Hong Kong, Thailand, and South Korea on February 14 of this year. Toei Animation is interested in licensing the movie in Europe, the United States, and other regions in hopes of continuing the global expansion of Japanese anime.



I'd go down to the theaters and live there for a week


----------



## Alicia (Jan 25, 2013)

Damn I'm pre-ordering these tickets if they're gonna do it.

however, One Piece's reputation has been ruined by 4kids in the US. Not sure if successful 

But I live in Europe anyways


----------



## Forces (Jan 25, 2013)

I hope they count the Balkans when they say Europe


----------



## Luffyfangirl24 (Jan 25, 2013)

violentrl said:


> I'd go down to the theaters and live there for a week



Wo, Toei is even thinking about giving it to the US? Holy freakin cow!! I also heard its nominated for best anime picture in Japan, thats some thing. One Piece movie 10 already did millions of money in, this tops that even ^

Gintama made fun of how much money One Piece movie 10 did, well HA.


----------



## Black Mirror (Jan 26, 2013)

Luffyfangirl24 said:


> Wo, Toei is even thinking about giving it to the US? Holy freakin cow!! I also heard its nominated for best anime picture in Japan, thats some thing. One Piece movie 10 already did millions of money in, this tops that even ^
> 
> *Gintama* made fun of how much money One Piece movie 10 did, well HA.



chapter?

I hope, if they release it, it will be with subs~


----------



## Hakan Erkan (Jan 26, 2013)

Thank God I live in Europe


----------



## Forces (Jan 26, 2013)

Luffyfangirl24 said:


> Wo, Toei is even thinking about giving it to the US? Holy freakin cow!! I also heard its nominated for best anime picture in Japan, thats some thing. One Piece movie 10 already did millions of money in, this tops that even ^
> 
> *Gintama made fun of how much money One Piece movie 10 did, well HA.*



It should make fun of it's own 10 millions for movie lol


----------



## luffy no haki (Jan 26, 2013)

^Actually it did


----------



## Typhon (Jan 26, 2013)

Louis-954 said:


> Here is part 8. I'll see if I can hunt part 7 for you.



Sorry for the late reply. I've resently been brought back to life since I died from seeing this epicness. 

Z definately went out like a boss. I was even brought to tears at that point.


----------



## violentrl (Jan 26, 2013)

Luffyfangirl24 said:


> Wo, Toei is even thinking about giving it to the US? Holy freakin cow!! I also heard its nominated for best anime picture in Japan, thats some thing. One Piece movie 10 already did millions of money in, this tops that even ^
> 
> Gintama made fun of how much money One Piece movie 10 did, well HA.



Dat One Piece greatness 

It even made $68 million despite being released in selective countries as of yet.

It thoroughly deserves to win multiple awards and maybe even nominated in Oscar Awards. Its that good not just because its One Piece but its my favorite movie of 2012.


----------



## Haohmaru (Jan 27, 2013)

violentrl said:


> Dat One Piece greatness
> 
> It even made $68 million despite being released in selective countries as of yet.
> 
> It thoroughly deserves to win multiple awards and maybe even nominated in Oscar Awards. Its that good not just because its One Piece but its my favorite movie of 2012.


Lol oscar nomination. Even Hosada's Wolf Children didn't get nominated and you want One Piece. Keep on dreaming.


----------



## darthpsykoz (Jan 29, 2013)

KiShiDo said:


> Canon or not... I don't give a damn fuck!
> 
> This movie was epic. Z is epic, the ending is epic!



agreed 100%
Z totally stole the show.. I am a bit disappointed that we did not get to see Luffy's new moves or that Sanji's and Zoro's fights were short; but Franky and Usopp made up for it!


----------



## Forces (Jan 29, 2013)

Haohmaru said:


> Lol oscar nomination. Even Hosada's Wolf Children didn't get nominated and you want One Piece. Keep on dreaming.



One Piece >>>>>> Everything


----------



## Soca (Jan 29, 2013)

SuperVegetto said:


> One Piece >>>>>> Everything



he says while rocking a full dbz set and name also promoting sasuke and kishi fanclubs


----------



## Forces (Jan 29, 2013)

Marcelle.B said:


> he says while rocking a full dbz set and name also promoting sasuke and kishi fanclubs



So because I like a character from another anime most of all while supporting other characters and writer that means... exactly what?


----------



## Soca (Jan 29, 2013)

your statement meant nothing.


----------



## Forces (Jan 29, 2013)

Yeah. Makes perfect sense


----------



## Soca (Jan 29, 2013)

I know baby I know


----------



## tupadre97 (Jan 29, 2013)

SuperVegetto said:


> One Piece >>>>>> Everything



Isnt this common knowledge?


----------



## Yagami1211 (Feb 1, 2013)

The Z movie is coming in Theaters in May in France.

Can't wait to sit myself and watch this on a big screen.


----------



## darthpsykoz (Feb 1, 2013)

Yagami1211 said:


> The Z movie is coming in Theaters in May in France.
> 
> Can't wait to sit myself and watch this on a big screen.



Wow thats super awesome! where did you see this ? Hope they show VOSTF not VF..


----------



## Forces (Feb 2, 2013)

After finding One Piece


----------



## Soca (Feb 2, 2013)

Trafaglar Law said:


> Luffy dies in this film.



spoilers 

reported


----------



## Dre (Feb 2, 2013)

Did it come out subbed yet? Some one PM me if it did. Don't want to go through this thread and get spoiled.


----------



## Magician (Feb 2, 2013)

Dre said:


> Did it come out subbed yet? Some one PM me if it did. Don't want to go through this thread and get spoiled.



We all saw it raw


----------



## Yagami1211 (Feb 4, 2013)

darthpsykoz said:


> Wow thats super awesome! where did you see this ? Hope they show VOSTF not VF..





Here, my good sir.


----------



## Black Mirror (Feb 4, 2013)

Marcelle.B said:


> spoilers
> 
> reported



lol, Naruko deleted his post XDDDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## Jake CENA (Mar 9, 2013)

One Piece Film Z is also coming in Philippines theatres next month. Too bad I'm living here in Saudi now. Sigh.


----------



## SageMaster (Mar 9, 2013)

Seeing this thread updated raised my hopes that the subbed movie had already came out. 

Any idea of when to expect it?


----------



## Shinthia (Mar 9, 2013)

SageMaster said:


> Seeing this thread updated raised my hopes that the subbed movie had already came out.
> 
> Any idea of when to expect it?



may thought exactly when i saw it at user CP


----------



## Louis-954 (Mar 9, 2013)

SageMaster said:


> Seeing this thread updated raised my hopes that the subbed movie had already came out.
> 
> Any idea of when to expect it?


For what is quite literally the 500th time I've stated it in this thread the movie won't be out until July/August. I swear I've answered you this same question some pages back...


----------



## Soca (Mar 9, 2013)

Louis-954 said:


> For what is quite literally the 500th time I've stated it in this thread the movie won't be out until July/August. I swear I've answered you this same question some pages back...



actually it's more like may 24th


----------



## White0head (Mar 9, 2013)

The left features sketches of Z and his two main henchmen. Sort of hard to make out.


----------



## SageMaster (Mar 9, 2013)

Thanks.

I bet most of you have seen the RAW but I want to wait till the subs come out.


----------



## Stannis (Mar 9, 2013)

SageMaster said:


> Seeing this thread updated raised my hopes that the subbed movie had already came out.



Yeah. same here


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 10, 2013)

That's a lot earlier than I was expecting. I guess Japan is going to stop waiting close to a year to release anime movies on DVD?


----------



## Jay. (Mar 10, 2013)

i need a stream of of the raw

i speak fluently japanese


----------



## BigDaddyOmar69 (Mar 26, 2013)

New to the forums.  Just one question I'm sure has been asked THOUSANDS of times: When can we expect a translated subbed one piece film z movie DL?


----------



## Bellamy The Hyena (Mar 26, 2013)

BigDaddyOmar69 said:


> New to the forums.  Just one question I'm sure has been asked THOUSANDS of times: When can we expect a translated subbed one piece film z movie DL?




I'll quickly reply before Louis sees this and bursts a blood vessel.

For quite literally the hundreth time, it won't be until a few days to a week minimum until after the DVD is released. There needs to be time to sub it. Usually for anime movies, it would be anywhere between half a year to a year from it's theatrical release but according to Marcelle, this DVD should be out on May 24th, so perhaps check back late May/early June. 


By the way I hope you stay and decide to post on this forum.


----------



## Neelix (Mar 26, 2013)

When will we get subs for the new movie??


----------



## B Rabbit (Mar 31, 2013)

If you look above Louis already answered it. 

Does anyone know the final outcome for this movie in the box office?


----------



## Extravlad (Apr 9, 2013)




----------



## Magician (Apr 9, 2013)

IT'S SUBBED!?!?!


----------



## Soca (Apr 9, 2013)

it's still raw but better than cam version


----------



## Extravlad (Apr 9, 2013)

Corean sub.

U need to wait a week for English sub I guess (or lesser)


----------



## Typhon (Apr 9, 2013)

Z is such a boss. I loved that classic beat down at the end and the way he went on later to fight the marines.


----------



## Sure (Apr 9, 2013)

Dunno how I've waited 4 months without watching it.


----------



## Stannis (Apr 9, 2013)

we'll get the subs soon then. awesome.


----------



## Dellinger (Apr 9, 2013)

I suggest people should download it,the quality is much better.


----------



## Renegade Knight (Apr 9, 2013)

If it takes longer than a week for a sub, I'm gonna flip a lid.


----------



## Magician (Apr 9, 2013)

Renegade Knight said:


> If it takes longer than a week for a sub, I'm gonna flip a lid.



English subbers are lazy. I bet it takes a month.


----------



## winryrocabell (Apr 10, 2013)

I watched the whole movie without subs , I guess most what they say is very understandable , its like one piece has a special conversational script which is being repeated in all of the movies and episodes. Unless you have 0% knowledge in Japanese.
I think I could translate the whole movie if I know how to make a sub file.98% of the movie was understandable to me without subs ;()


----------



## U mad bro (Apr 10, 2013)

So why is that big VA with the ax always getting one shot?


----------



## Delta Shell (Apr 11, 2013)

Dayuuum what a manly ending.


----------



## Setsuna00 (Apr 12, 2013)

As usual Louis is wrong. The subbed will be out within a week if not earlier.  will have it.


----------



## Black Mirror (Apr 12, 2013)

Setsuna00 said:


> As usual Louis is wrong. The subbed will be out within a week if not earlier.  will have it.



pst, louis was indirectly touched by ODA! But since there are subs in korean it will be pbbly very fast subbed in english. Like nardo movie.


----------



## Awesome (Apr 12, 2013)

If it's not out within a week, if someone can give me a translation I could just do it myself.


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 12, 2013)

I had no idea dude lost his leg.


----------



## Alicia (Apr 12, 2013)

Thought this was a Bath House thread for sec now because of S.A.F. being last poster here


----------



## Louis-954 (Apr 12, 2013)

Setsuna00 said:


> As usual Louis is wrong. The subbed will be out within a week if not earlier.  will have it.


Who are you again?


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 12, 2013)

Daftvirgin said:


> Thought this was a Bath House thread for sec now because of S.A.F. being last poster here



Hey! I venture out the BH a lot!


----------



## Magician (Apr 12, 2013)

Daftvirgin said:


> Thought this was a Bath House thread for sec now because of S.A.F. being last poster here



 **


----------



## B Rabbit (Apr 12, 2013)

Meh Funimation is coming out with SW soon so I'm going to see it for the first time when I buy it from them.


----------



## Setsuna00 (Apr 12, 2013)

Louis-954 said:


> Who are you again?



It doesn't matter because you are wrong. I'm someone who doesn't like people who act like they know everything and berate others for questioning or completely ignoring their statements that they truly believe are correct when in fact they are wrong. The subs WILL NOT be out when you say they are and you need to apologize to everyone whom you got all pissy with for asking when they'll be out. You're off by about 3-4 months and that's pretty bad. You weren't just wrong, you were horribly wrong.


----------



## Chains (Apr 12, 2013)

^
Damn. You didn't hold back.

Anyway... I really hope the wait is worth it for this movie. I have a feeling it'll be mediocre at best.


----------



## Louis-954 (Apr 13, 2013)

> It doesn't matter because you are wrong. I'm someone who doesn't like people who act like they know everything and berate others for questioning or completely ignoring their statements that they truly believe are correct when in fact they are wrong. The subs WILL NOT be out when you say they are and you need to apologize to everyone whom you got all pissy with for asking when they'll be out. You're off by about 3-4 months and that's pretty bad. You weren't just wrong, you were horribly wrong.


Strong World came out December 2009(same as Z) but the DVD/BD release wasn't slated until August(which meant a June/July rip). So I inferred the most logical conclusion based on previous One Piece movie releases. I will not "apologize" to people who *incessantly* asked the same question over and over again instead of simply checking previous pages to find the most likely answer to their inquiry.

Next time a movie releases I'll follow suit with Z and call an April/May release, same as I did in this case assuming it would follow suit with Strong World, Episode of Chopper, and Road to Ninja.

And again, who are you?


----------



## Magician (Apr 13, 2013)

SUBBED IS OUT!!


----------



## Magician (Apr 14, 2013)

Well Film Z DEFINITELY lived up to my expectations. Great ending, beautiful soundtrack, amazing fights, overall fucking epic. No wonder it broke records in Japan. 

Best One Piece film ever. This beats Strong World out the water.

Fucking 10/10.


----------



## luffy no haki (Apr 14, 2013)

Better than Strong World indeed.


----------



## Hellblazer (Apr 14, 2013)

BD said:


> Well Film Z DEFINITELY lived up to my expectations. Great ending, beautiful soundtrack, amazing fights, overall fucking epic. No wonder it broke records in Japan.
> 
> Best One Piece film ever. This beats Strong World out the water.
> 
> Fucking 10/10.





luffy no haki said:


> Better than Strong World indeed.



I agree,i shed many manly tears at the end

*Spoiler*: __ 



"I will Give You Guys Your Final Training".....like a man


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 14, 2013)

Not really hard to top Strong World, it was pretty average. It was only considered so good because Toei is sooooo bad at doing OP movies.  Only thing I liked about Strong World were the animal designs and the Nami fanservice.

Where as with Z I loved everything about it especially that final battle slugfest.


----------



## ArmorOfWisdom (Apr 14, 2013)

Was way better than strong world.

Why didn't anyone tell me it was out?


----------



## Hellblazer (Apr 14, 2013)

S.A.F said:


> Not really hard to top Strong World, it was pretty average. It was only considered so good because Toei is sooooo bad at doing OP movies.  Only thing I liked about Strong World were the animal designs and the Nami fanservice.
> 
> Where as with Z I loved everything about it especially that final battle slugfest.



Hmm true,but it was far better than the previous ones,only excluding that baron movie.....


----------



## Guybot2 (Apr 14, 2013)

18 yr old robin restraint fodder va admiral..


----------



## tupadre97 (Apr 14, 2013)

Just saw the movie subbed... its way better than Strong World.


BD said:


> Well Film Z DEFINITELY lived up to my expectations. Great ending, beautiful soundtrack, amazing fights, overall fucking epic. No wonder it broke records in Japan.
> 
> Best One Piece film ever. This beats Strong World out the water.
> 
> Fucking 10/10.


Hell yeah. This movie was the shit and Oda didn't even write it. This is the best filler ever made.


----------



## blueframe01 (Apr 14, 2013)

Just watched. Everything about the movie was great (well one possible thing I'd wished for was the rest of the crew to have worthy opponents, but considering is a movie, I guess its acceptable). The best part of the movie was how emotional it was... We all felt for Z, which says a lot for a villain


----------



## Black Mirror (Apr 14, 2013)

Robin is sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo sexy ~

And lol pedosanji


----------



## Alaude (Apr 14, 2013)

The movie was just awesome 

And the ending


----------



## The Inevitable Llama (Apr 14, 2013)

Just saw it and it felt just epic  Leagues above Strong World or any other One Piece for that matter, IMO

Kizaru in the beginning, Aokiji in general, Luffy using CoC on the fodder, The animation in Zoro's fight scenes especially, the scenes with young Robin, Sanji the p*d*p****, the fistfight between Luffy and Zephyr and the ending were probably my favorite parts of the movie

Overall just an awesome movie even if I'm looking it through my fanboy-glasses


----------



## Renegade Knight (Apr 14, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 



The final fight with Z was awesome. 

Just a straight up, armament Haki brawl. I loved it!


----------



## Bellamy The Hyena (Apr 14, 2013)

OH FUCK IT'S OUT. WASN'T EXPECTING IT SO SOON.



BRB, GOING TO SPEND THE NEXT TWO HOURS IN FRONT OF MY LAPTOP WITH SOME HANDCREAM AND SOME TISSUES.


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Apr 14, 2013)

AMAZING movie. Movies 4 and 5 are my all time favorites and this one blew it out of the water. You know you got a good movie when you shed a tear for the antagonist. Beginning to end, it was just so beautiful!

Which one of the Warlords killed Z's disciples btw? Don't know if it was the subs I watched but it didn't say when Garp was telling the story.


----------



## The Inevitable Llama (Apr 14, 2013)

StrawHatCrew said:


> AMAZING movie. Movies 4 and 5 are my all time favorites and this one blew it out of the water. You know you got a good movie when you shed a tear for the antagonist. Beginning to end, it was just so beautiful!
> 
> Which one of the Warlords killed Z's disciples btw? Don't know if it was the subs I watched but it didn't say when Garp was telling the story.



A young Mihawk


----------



## PhoenixRoy (Apr 14, 2013)

StrawHatCrew said:


> AMAZING movie. Movies 4 and 5 are my all time favorites and this one blew it out of the water. You know you got a good movie when you shed a tear for the antagonist. Beginning to end, it was just so beautiful!
> 
> Which one of the Warlords killed Z's disciples btw? Don't know if it was the subs I watched but it didn't say when Garp was telling the story.



It's the Shichibukai we haven't seen yet. Recently in the manga the Navy talked about 6 of the 7 Shichibukai, and left one out. It's the one they left out. He was made into a Shichibukai during the 2 year timeskip.


----------



## Hakan Erkan (Apr 14, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=59ngH1vdTx4[/YOUTUBE]

THis soundtrack.....pure gold.


----------



## Renegade Knight (Apr 14, 2013)

Why is it called "Kaidou" and not "Ocean's Guide"?


----------



## Louis-954 (Apr 14, 2013)

Kai = Ocean

Do = "the way" or in the context of this song, "guide"

So you have "Kaidou", "Oceans Guide".


----------



## Renegade Knight (Apr 14, 2013)

Kaido confirmed WSM.


----------



## B Rabbit (Apr 14, 2013)

Kaidou will be Typhous. 

Mark my words.


----------



## LB04 (Apr 14, 2013)

The movie was awesome!

The end was incredible. And that soundtrack... just wonderful.


----------



## Renegade Knight (Apr 14, 2013)

I'm changing the song in my sig, because I loved this movie so much.


----------



## MonkeyDVegetto (Apr 14, 2013)

I watched this movie and have to say:
SO MUCH BETTER THAN ROODO TSU NINJA!!!
Music: check
Animation: check
Fights: check
epic ending: check
feels: check

It will be hard to top this Movie with another One Piece Movie...


----------



## Typhon (Apr 14, 2013)

The whole bit with how One Piece (The treasure) came to be was pretty deep. Would kinda make you question it as being a symbol of free will and freedom.


----------



## Mihawk (Apr 14, 2013)

Saw the movie in a cinema in Singapore two months ago, but it's awesome to finally get a version with English subs.

The theatrical experience is far better of course, and those whom also saw it in a cinema would agree with me, but getting an English subbed version is great.

I can't even pick a favorite scene from this movie(since the best parts for me were: the Robin scene in my sig, the first Kizaru VS Z fight, Z's Sakazuki's scene, Garp explaining about Z to Coby, Robin's dancing  Z's death(the music was awesome here), as well as Aokiji walking with Luffy, Zoro, Sanji & Brook(which once again had awesome music)). Every part is gold, and minute by minute, the overall production just keeps getting more grand. The score is a huge factor for why it is, what it is, and makes up for a large part of the sense of authenticity built up, and felt in the film.

Really well made and superior for an anime movie.


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 14, 2013)

tupadre97 said:


> Hell yeah. This movie was the shit and Oda didn't even write it. This is the best filler ever made.



Probably because Oda is better with writing manga than writing movies. He wrote Strong World and it was meh compared to this. He tries to make everything too damn sappy and happy.


----------



## Soca (Apr 14, 2013)

He had input in the story tho, I believe in an interview it was said he told them change around the script alot because people like luffy were out of character. Also did anyone notice how much they added sanjis lighter as product placement like regular people are actually gonna pay over $10,000 for a gold lighter lmao for those who don't know what I'm talking about


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## HaxHax (Apr 14, 2013)

Too bad that the fights were very restricted since it was made just after the skip. Still by far the best OP movie.


----------



## Stannis (Apr 14, 2013)

best movie ever.


----------



## tupadre97 (Apr 14, 2013)

Renegade Knight said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It was amazing. That and the end scene were the best in the movie.


StrawHatCrew said:


> AMAZING movie. Movies 4 and 5 are my all time favorites and this one blew it out of the water. You know you got a good movie when you shed a tear for the antagonist. Beginning to end, it was just so beautiful!
> 
> *Which one of the Warlords killed Z's disciples btw? *Don't know if it was the subs I watched but it didn't say when Garp was telling the story.



The new one from impel down level 6. They haven't shown him yet but he has some df power. I wonder what it is ?


Hakan Erkan said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=59ngH1vdTx4[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> THis soundtrack.....pure gold.


This song fit so perfectly for this movie. It is too epic.


S.A.F said:


> Probably because Oda is better with writing manga than writing movies. He wrote Strong World and it was meh compared to this. He tries to make everything too damn sappy and happy.



I think he made the characters like Z and his crew and he directed it though. He probably wanted this plot in the actual story but it didn't fit so he just made it into a movie.


----------



## Louis-954 (Apr 14, 2013)

Marcelle.B said:


> He had input in the story tho, I believe in an interview it was said he told them change around the script alot because people like luffy were out of character. Also did anyone notice how much they added sanjis lighter as product placement like regular people are actually gonna pay over $10,000 for a gold lighter lmao for those who don't know what I'm talking about
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


Would love to own these items. Don't have the money unfortunately.


----------



## Magician (Apr 14, 2013)

That $2,000 lighter.


----------



## Muah (Apr 14, 2013)

This movie was better than sex! It tripled my already strong love for Aokiji and Z is perhaps not even canon but he's one of the best characters in OnePiece. That movie was good cinema. When that single tear rolled down the cruelest Vice Admirals face to date I was blown back. The guy that would shoot his own men and has more scars than chick Norris's soul cried over the immenent death of his former teacher.

This guy raised the new VA's and they were there at his death. Then they showed Z as a kid and ended on his smiling face before his life had tragedy. I'm buying this movie even if they don't get it subbed. I hope Oda gets enough money from this movie that he could buy souls back from the devil.

Ok enough fanboying. In this movie and other filler they make Luffy and Sanji strong enough to break kairoseki. Do you think Oda agrees with this? Also two things would make me think this is considered cannon. That's one end points show back up in the story or two if Aokiji has ain and bin with him. Aokiji made this movie for me! He was so cool and his interactions with Z amazing.


----------



## armorknight (Apr 14, 2013)

This movie really took the spirit of One Piece and adapted it to cinema. An amazing work indeed and definitely the best One Piece movie to date.


----------



## legendoflink3 (Apr 14, 2013)

The Z in this movie is for zoro... That man gets no challenge unless he is injured.. Such a boss.. Zo is the chuck norris of anime.. 
"i could still defeat you even if i was a baby"


----------



## Blitzomaru (Apr 15, 2013)

This movie was EPIC!!!!

Absolutely loved it. I loved it so much Im mad at it, cause I think the bar has been raised too high.

Also gave us some insight on Aokiji and his fight with Akainu, and the results. now we see his scars. Can't wait to see the others.

You'd think they would realize a fight that was that serious would cripple them both, and decrease the Navy's power no matter what, and just settle the whole thing with Janken or something...


----------



## Renegade Knight (Apr 15, 2013)

Muah said:


> When that single tear rolled down the cruelest Vice Admirals face to date I was blown back. The guy that would shoot his own men and has more scars than chick Norris's soul cried over the immenent death of his former teacher.



It's stuff like that which makes me think that this movie could only be truly appreciated by One Piece fans.
A new viewer wouldn't understand the significance behind someone like Doberman crying during that scene.


----------



## Guybot2 (Apr 15, 2013)

more i watch the movie over and over.. I want Ain to be in the manga canonically... 

her DF is badass.. at first i thought she have to touch them to regress.. then she go throw her DF without touch them... Zoro was lucky that She wasnt Bloodlusted that time.. She could have just de-age everything around her.... for K.O. oh well... 


in the movie, Aokiji show more than he did in the entire manga.. lol there is no way Luffy can beat him anytime nor on his level... that guy froze shooting lava/ashes in a second... 

next movie, what kind of plots we will get to see? 

the wish list: every characters get to fight 1 vs 1.. im tired of M3.... 

whats your wish list?


----------



## Setsuna00 (Apr 15, 2013)

Louis-954 said:


> Strong World came out December 2009(same as Z) but the DVD/BD release wasn't slated until August(which meant a June/July rip). So I inferred the most logical conclusion based on previous One Piece movie releases. I will not "apologize" to people who *incessantly* asked the same question over and over again instead of simply checking previous pages to find the most likely answer to their inquiry.
> 
> Next time a movie releases I'll follow suit with Z and call an April/May release, same as I did in this case assuming it would follow suit with Strong World, Episode of Chopper, and Road to Ninja.
> 
> And again, who are you?


I honestly don't care. You can't justify being stupid by thinking something that hasn't even happened in the future is a sure thing. You were a jerk to people and again. YOU WERE WRONG. Yet you still won't apologize and won't admit it. Guess I'm not surprised. And that's the thing. I don't have to be anyone to tell you that you screwed up. Just because you've been here for a long time, doesn't mean no one can put you in your place. You aren't a god on this board and not everyone sucks you off like you think they do. Regardless I'm done. I brought to light your stupidity and that was what I intended to do.


It's subbed now on www1.watchop.com though. I watched it RAW but haven't subbed! I bet it makes the movie 50 times better! Also...dat Zoro!  He doesn't struggle at all when he's serious. Good lord. Ain better be glad too.


----------



## benzz15 (Apr 15, 2013)

best movie everrrrr, firstly the ending of spartacus and now film Z, i've never felt so many feels than i have in these past 2 days. seriously Z was a fucking alpha boss, such a deep and complex character that we can truly sympathize with and understand where he's coming from. fuck the world government, they shafted Z so bad. loved the fights, the characters, Z owning kizaru at the beginning , and aokiji was boss as fuck as well. RIP Z (fuck this gonna dedicate my avi to Z)


----------



## Iskandar (Apr 15, 2013)

"Come at me when you want ! I'm the hero of justice, Z !" 
Awesome ending.


----------



## Louis-954 (Apr 15, 2013)

> When that single tear rolled down the cruelest Vice Admirals face to date I was blown back. The guy that would shoot his own men and has more scars than chick Norris's soul cried over the immenent death of his former teacher.


Onigumo is the Vice Admiral who shot his subordinate, not Doberman.



> I honestly don't care. You can't justify being stupid by thinking something that hasn't even happened in the future is a sure thing. You were a jerk to people and again. YOU WERE WRONG. Yet you still won't apologize and won't admit it. Guess I'm not surprised. And that's the thing. I don't have to be anyone to tell you that you screwed up. Just because you've been here for a long time, doesn't mean no one can put you in your place. You aren't a god on this board and not everyone sucks you off like you think they do. Regardless I'm done. I brought to light your stupidity and that was what I intended to do.


What's there to "admit"? It's obvious to anyone following this thread that the movie came out Mid-April instead of July. They aren't stupid, they don't need me to say "hay gaiz i wz rong!" to be able to infer the obvious. Secondly, I never said I was a "God" on this board, nor have I been "put in my place". Besides, aside from the people who matter, most people in the OP section dislike me anyway. I don't expect anyone here to "suck my dick".

As for being a "jerk", you're welcome for my answering questions about the movie for a good 10 or so pages back in December.


----------



## Bellamy The Hyena (Apr 15, 2013)

Setsuna00 said:


> I honestly don't care. You can't justify being stupid by thinking something that hasn't even happened in the future is a sure thing. You were a jerk to people and again. YOU WERE WRONG. Yet you still won't apologize and won't admit it. Guess I'm not surprised. And that's the thing. I don't have to be anyone to tell you that you screwed up. Just because you've been here for a long time, doesn't mean no one can put you in your place. You aren't a god on this board and not everyone sucks you off like you think they do. Regardless I'm done. I brought to light your stupidity and that was what I intended to do.



Acrimonious much?

It's nothing about being a jerk. It's annoying getting people who don't normally post in this section, too lazy to even attempt to read through a few posts where they could have gleaned the information very easily, repeatedly ask, "Is the movie out yet".

And it wasn't a stupid prediction. It was the most logical prediction based on past release dates and estimated DVD releases. No one's exactly disappointment that we got a release earlier than expected, albeit a non HD and poor subbed version. So to act like this is a moral victory for the people who were ignorant is ridiculous. 




Anyway back on topic, I only got through half the movie last night, I'll have to finish it of tonight. But I'm already loving it - the interaction between Z and Luffy. The duels between Z and Luffy and Z and Kizaru have been fucking epic. They really went all out with the animation during them.


----------



## Renegade Knight (Apr 15, 2013)

Louis-954 said:


> Onigumo is the Vice Admiral who shot his subordinate, not Doberman.



Oh...wel....they're both still pretty ruthless though.


----------



## Unclear Justice (Apr 15, 2013)

I finally could watch Film Z myself and over the course of the movie I had the opinion that it is a good movie, I liked it.

Then came the last five minutes...

Wow. Just wow. That ending really got me. That was plain awesome. These feelings. 

I?m glad that I could avoid most spoilers until now. The conclusion was great. Best Anime movie I?ve ever seen. I wished I could have seen it in a movie theater though.


----------



## typhoon72 (Apr 15, 2013)

Best anime movie ever. EVER.


----------



## Typhon (Apr 15, 2013)

Guybot2 said:


> more i watch the movie over and over.. I want Ain to be in the manga canonically...
> 
> her DF is badass.. at first i thought she have to touch them to regress.. then she go throw her DF without touch them... Zoro was lucky that She wasnt Bloodlusted that time.. She could have just de-age everything around her.... for K.O. oh well...
> 
> ...



I agree with the other SHs getting some worthwhile fights against opponents with some relevance. It could be done and still have time for the rest of the story if they did the fights like the Episode of Nami special.

I'm also wishing for the Marines' side to be expanded on more like in this movie and that the Supernova would be incorporated into the next movie. (Atleast Law, Kidd, Apoo, and Hawkins)

As for plot, it's probably going to have the same start up like the others. They are traveling the ocean and happen apon a stranded or they stop at an island that just so happens to be in turmoil.


----------



## violentrl (Apr 15, 2013)

I've always said that this movie is the best movie of 2012 when I first seen it from cam quality stream. This movie shits all over Avengers, Prometheus and Skyfall.


----------



## Grimm6Jack (Apr 15, 2013)

Best anime movie I have ever seen. By far...

The emotional moments, the depth of the characters, the OST, the animation, the overall story.

Absolutely marvelous. I almost cried


----------



## Apotheosis (Apr 15, 2013)

The fight between Z and Kizaru was good. All the other fights were pretty shitty, what took Luffy so long to use armament haki anyway?

5/10

Only because of Z's backstory.


----------



## Taijukage (Apr 16, 2013)

*Z is damn strong*

5 minutes into the movie and he seems to be a sick old man still managing to kick an admiral's ass and chastise him for relying too much on logia powers. what a G.


----------



## Soca (Apr 16, 2013)

If you thought z was kicking kizarus ass then you may have to watch that scene a couple more times, also there's a specific thread for this in pirate tv..


----------



## Blitzomaru (Apr 16, 2013)

why doesn't Goku just start in SSJ3 or bust out the spirit bomb?

Why does any anime hero wait till the end to use their ultimate attack?

Why don't people in Bleach (except Ichigo, cause he blows) start in Bankai?

Why ask why? Bud Dry.


----------



## benzz15 (Apr 16, 2013)

agreed Z was a fucking god. would go toe-to-toe with WB and roger


----------



## Mυgen (Apr 16, 2013)

Watched the movie last night and I must say it deliverd.
Loved the animation, story and the new characters and especially the end of the movie.
It was emotional, but not overdone. Best OP movie up to now imo.


----------



## RF (Apr 16, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=59ngH1vdTx4[/YOUTUBE]

the feels


----------



## Dre (Apr 16, 2013)

so which schibukaki (sp?) destroyed Z's crew?


----------



## SageMaster (Apr 16, 2013)

The unrevealed one, if Im not mistaken.


----------



## Bellamy The Hyena (Apr 16, 2013)

Unashamed to admit that I had tears rolling down my cheek at the ending. 

It was so beautifully done. 

- Zephyr conceding defeat
- Luffy basically telling him that he didn't give a darn about his plan
- Zephyr's childhood moments
- Bins and Ains despair at seeing Zephyr defeated
- Kuzan's Ice wall to save the SH's and Zephyr realising that his former pupil was around*, "You've given me a place to die Kuzan" *
- The marines including Doberman visibly distraught and hurting inside at having to kill their former sensei and someone they admired
- Oh and that score. Hauntingly chilling. 



You just have to feel for Zephyr. He had such a shitty life since becoming an Admiral - it would have taken it's toll on anyone. I don't care if it's a movie or not, for me Zephyr is one of the best characters in One Piece and his death scene for me was more emotional and moving then Whitebeard's.

Damn you Oda and One Piece for making my blubber like a little baby over a fictional movie.  

This is why you'll forever be the king.

Best anime movie ever.




YouTube version for easy viewing.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=raNwgJE8mHk[/YOUTUBE]

Fuck it, just rewatched the ending.


----------



## Louis-954 (Apr 16, 2013)

The Shichibukai who cut Z's arms off escaped from Impel Down's Level 6 2 years ago and became a warlord 1 year ago. He's an unknown as of right now.


----------



## RandomLurker (Apr 16, 2013)

Oda teased with the new Shichi in the manga too. I'm fukken hyped to see him (or her, in the unlikely chance we'll have an actually competent female fighter in a Shonen fighting manga )


----------



## TrainerRed (Apr 16, 2013)

It was a good film but I enjoyed Strong World more. Shiki was much more interesting than Zephyr.


----------



## Delta Shell (Apr 16, 2013)

That girl should have just de aged Z though, 12 years younger he'd be more beast and probably not ill.


----------



## tupadre97 (Apr 16, 2013)

Hey one thing I find that doesn't make sense in this movie is that Ain never reduce Z's age to take him back to his prime. Seriously why did she not do that? He would have raped everybody.


RedDogAkainu said:


> It was a good film but I enjoyed Strong World more. *Shiki was much more interesting than Zephyr*.


How so? I think Z's character was much deeper than Shiki's.


----------



## Delta Shell (Apr 16, 2013)

tupadre97 said:


> Hey one thing I find that doesn't make sense in this movie is that Ain never reduce Z's age to take him back to his prime. Seriously why did she not do that? He would have raped everybody.



Haha we practically posted that at the same time.


----------



## Soca (Apr 16, 2013)

va's looking cool


----------



## Forcer (Apr 16, 2013)

Ain power doesn't cure a disease, Z looked to be in pretty good shape, unfortunately couldn't fight for long due to sickness
Maybe making him younger he would lose some of his physical attributes that he gained with age and still have the breathing problems

also he doesn't look like someone that would accept such a thing, even Robin felt uncomfortable being younger


----------



## tupadre97 (Apr 16, 2013)

Delta Shell said:


> Haha we practically posted that at the same time.



I got ninja'd.


----------



## Bellamy The Hyena (Apr 16, 2013)

Delta Shell said:


> That girl should have just de aged Z though, 12 years younger he'd be more beast and probably not ill.





tupadre97 said:


> Hey one thing I find that doesn't make sense in this movie is that Ain never reduce Z's age to take him back to his prime. Seriously why did she not do that? He would have raped everybody.



Potential plot hole possibly but I think there's enough openings left within the story to explain that.

1) Despite his plan to destroy the New World, Zephyr seems like an honourable man as seen with his interaction with Luffy at the end. I think he would have regarded performing such an action to get stronger very cheap and thus ill befitting a man of his stature and reputation. 

2) Getting younger would have brought back the painful memories of the suffering he endured at that age of witnessing the death of his wife and son and also seeing his entire crew murdered in front of his eyes with him losing his arm. 

3) It seemed to me that part of Zephyr just wanted to die and put himself out of the misery that he was going through. He was a tired old man who was making one last stand to try and rid the world of evil before parting it. Unlike the likes of Enel he had no delusions of immortality or power - he just wanted closure to his life. Becoming younger would have gone against the spirit of that motive. 

4) We don't really know that much about Ain's power. There could be a timeframe before it expires. 



Man it's been half a day now since I finished watching it but I still get tears just thinking about what happened to Zephyr. I haven't gotten this emotional about a person real or fictional for a very long time. Really tugs the heartstrings. 


Zephyr sensei  Truly a god amongst us mere mortals.


----------



## Silver (Apr 16, 2013)

Just watched it, pretty damn good. I loved the song too "The sea is watching, the beginning of the world~"

It had a much different feel from other One Piece movies, and even the manga. Probably cause Oda didn't write it personally, but it turned out great nonetheless. Enjoyed thoroughly.

Got teary eyed near the end, Rest In Peace Zephyr~


----------



## Gold Roger (Apr 16, 2013)

Zephyr was a boss all the way through.

Btw Wasn't Doflamingo supposed to be in this movie?

Did I miss something?


----------



## OneHitKill (Apr 17, 2013)

Seriously the best One Piece movie I've seen.

Z became one of my top 5 favorite One Piece characters after I was done watching it. He had a major history behind him.

The final fight scene with Luffy was a bit anti-climatic cause after he's done with him, he goes and pulls off some cool ass looking moves on Marine fodders. 

Ending was beautiful


----------



## Hayn (Apr 17, 2013)

The movie kinda made me dislike Kizaru even tho he was doing the right thing  I wish the haki brawl went on for a lot longer though, like more actual fighting at the start and then just hitting each other. Sanji and Zoro fights were pretty crap tho.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Apr 17, 2013)

Took me a while, but finally realized where Gari was familiar. Looks like the spitting image of Gabri from Unlimited Cruise.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Apr 17, 2013)

Movie was gripping all the way through. Wasn't a second where my eyes weren't glued to the screen. Kudos to everyone involved for the awesome work.

Fucking Z, man. 


Now I just have to wait for Rule 34 to get to work on Robin with those new clothes.


----------



## tupadre97 (Apr 17, 2013)

Bellamy The Hyena said:


> Potential plot hole possibly but I think there's enough openings left within the story to explain that.
> 
> 1) Despite his plan to destroy the New World, Zephyr seems like an honourable man as seen with his interaction with Luffy at the end. I think he would have regarded performing such an action to get stronger very cheap and thus ill befitting a man of his stature and reputation.
> 
> ...



Oh I guess that makes sense then.


----------



## bach (Apr 17, 2013)

who is the shichibukai that killed z's disciples?


----------



## Bellamy The Hyena (Apr 17, 2013)

Gold Roger said:


> Zephyr was a boss all the way through.
> 
> Btw Wasn't Doflamingo supposed to be in this movie?
> 
> Did I miss something?



Not sure who told you that Doflamingo was meant to be in this movie. 



bach said:


> who is the shichibukai that killed z's disciples?



For the hundreth time in this thread it's the final shichibukai that joined during the timeskip that hasn't been revealed as of yet. He was a former level six prisoner before escaping during Luffy's Impel Down invasion. 

In some ways Luffy's to blame for Zephyr finally losing it as he was the one predominately responsible for causing the ruckus that allowed the escape. 


One final time, 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=59ngH1vdTx4&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]

R.I.P. Zephyr sensei


----------



## Typhon (Apr 17, 2013)

Bellamy The Hyena said:


> Not sure who told you that Doflamingo was meant to be in this movie.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pretty sure that question hasn't been asked a hundred times


----------



## Delta Shell (Apr 17, 2013)

Hayn said:


> The movie kinda made me dislike Kizaru even tho he was doing the right thing .



He's a dick.


----------



## Teach (Apr 17, 2013)

I disliked the way Aokiji and some of the marines tried to "understand" Zephyr's braindead plan to destroy New World and it's inhabitants. Got Naruto vibes off of those scenes.

Other than that, a great movie, best OP movie by far. Added great depth to the marines.


----------



## Bellamy The Hyena (Apr 17, 2013)

Teach said:


> I disliked the way Aokiji and some of the marines tried to "understand" Zephyr's braindead plan to destroy New World and it's inhabitants. Got Naruto vibes off of those scenes.
> 
> Other than that, a great movie, best OP movie by far. Added great depth to the marines.



I personally found the whole story to destroy the New World using the end points using the Dyna Stones quite stale and uninspiring. The marines not taking the threat of Zephyr "seriously" until two of the points were destroyed was also very silly. The writers (from my understanding Oda didn't write the plot, just help out with the character designs and their characterisation) could have worked on that a lot more - however this is always a problem in big budget films where you have strict time frames to follow.  

I can overlook these problems however as it's very hard to write an "end of the world" story in One Piece that doesn't infringe or clash with the already existing plot related items in the manga. So there was always the real possibility that the overlying story would not be the strongest aspect of the film. 

In any case whilst I consider the characters introduced and their respective stories canon I don't consider the plot of the film to be canon. So the concept of end points and Dyna stones I don't believe to be canon to the story of One Piece. 



Despite this it was still a 9.5/10 film in my eyes simply because everything else was incredible, in particular the character development & interaction, the OST and the sheer emotional impact it gives you. I don't think they'll be many serious One Piece fans who won't be emotionally touched by Zephyr's story. 

One more time, 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=59ngH1vdTx4[/YOUTUBE]

Rest in peace Zephyr sensei you absolute legend 




P.S. How great is it when Zephyr shouts, "Borsalinooooooooo!!!!!!!!!"


----------



## tupadre97 (Apr 18, 2013)

^^The Marines did take his plan seriously. They just thought he died after he destroyed the first end point and were surprised to find out he destroyed the second one. I don't think it was a bad plot, it showed how far Z's hate had gone. It had gone to a point where he didnt even care if he had to kill innocent ppl as long as all the pirates died. That is crazy, it shows how deep of a character he was.


Teach said:


> I* disliked the way Aokiji and some of the marines tried to "understand" Zephyr's braindead plan *to destroy New World and it's inhabitants. Got Naruto vibes off of those scenes.
> 
> Other than that, a great movie, best OP movie by far. Added great depth to the marines.



What do u mean? It is understandable why he wanted to kill everybody in the new world bcuz of what pirates did to him and how the government responded. It doesn't mean that they were just gonna let it happen so what's the problem.


----------



## U mad bro (Apr 18, 2013)

This movie was fucking epic straight up felt like op vs some drawn out crappy anime movie. Which is how most series films turn out. This is one of the better op stories period. You can actually feel Oda's touch.


----------



## Louis-954 (Apr 18, 2013)

Omnation said:


> Pretty sure that question hasn't been asked a hundred times


It's been asked at least one time with every new page.


----------



## zan (Apr 18, 2013)

I need the English please


----------



## Alicia (Apr 18, 2013)

Just watched it. The movie wasn't bad, but it felt rushed and the plot was uninspiring. Strong World is still better than Film Z IMO.


----------



## Bellamy The Hyena (Apr 18, 2013)

zan said:


> I need the English please



No problem, I'll just call Downing street.


----------



## violentrl (Apr 18, 2013)

Bellamy The Hyena said:


> Potential plot hole possibly but I think there's enough openings left within the story to explain that.
> 
> 1) Despite his plan to destroy the New World, Zephyr seems like an honourable man as seen with his interaction with Luffy at the end. I think he would have regarded performing such an action to get stronger very cheap and thus ill befitting a man of his stature and reputation.
> 
> ...



+Rep

You are officially the best poster of this thread


----------



## Blitzomaru (Apr 19, 2013)

I just wanted to say, for someone who lost an arm he seems to have a lot of it left....

Did he just lose a hand? If so, WHY DOES HE STILL HAVE A HAND?


----------



## Neelix (Apr 19, 2013)

Blitzomaru said:


> I just wanted to say, for someone who lost an arm he seems to have a lot of it left....
> 
> Did he just lose a hand? If so, WHY DOES HE STILL HAVE A HAND?



He lost a nail by that cruel Shichibukai.


----------



## Alicia (Apr 19, 2013)

Blitzomaru said:


> I just wanted to say, for someone who lost an arm he seems to have a lot of it left....
> 
> Did he just lose a hand? If so, WHY DOES HE STILL HAVE A HAND?




*Spoiler*: __ 





Because Star Wars technology


----------



## Derozio (Apr 19, 2013)

He got it made by the Marines. 

Also, this


----------



## Shozan (Apr 19, 2013)

is there a version out w/o the korean subs hardcoded?


----------



## Derozio (Apr 19, 2013)

I don't think so. If you thought that from watching the video above...I just zoomed in to avoid subs, lol.


----------



## Renegade Knight (Apr 19, 2013)

Blitzomaru said:


> I just wanted to say, for someone who lost an arm he seems to have a lot of it left....
> 
> Did he just lose a hand? If so, WHY DOES HE STILL HAVE A HAND?



It's pretty obvious that it's prosthetic.


----------



## ZeroWolf123 (Apr 20, 2013)

Okay just seen the movie and honestly it was freakin amazing.

Everything about it was good, all the fights, the story, the characters, I loved everything.
Definitely lived up to the hype, Best OP movie


----------



## deathgod (Apr 20, 2013)

I'll have to watch it again in bluray before I pass final judgement but from the version I watched it was ok. It had it's moments but overall I still think Strong World was a lot better. The costumes at the end had me like WTF!!!

Don't know if necessary but:


*Spoiler*: __ 



 Who was the Shichibukai that killed Z's fam?


----------



## B Rabbit (Apr 20, 2013)

We don't know ^


----------



## Snowless (Apr 21, 2013)

I just watched it.
And for most of it I was thinking "Alright, this is a solid, good movie. But I don't see why everyone is completely obsessing over it."
Then I saw the ending. Now I understand.


----------



## Sure (Apr 21, 2013)

The movie was amazing. The problems e.g Ain not using DF on Zephyr didn't even bother me.

Better than Strong World.


----------



## Vermilion Kn (Apr 21, 2013)

Why would Z want Ain to make him younger ?

His family is dead and the institution he placed his faith in betrayed him, why would he want to prolong the suffering ? He lived for this plan and this plan alone, he knew death would come next and accepted it. 

_"Bu-but he could have been in his prime !!@#$#"_

Learn to think outside of power levels and understand the themes. The movie alluded to marching to the beat of your own drum many times and that is exactly what Z did in his final years. No plot hole there.


----------



## Narutossss (Apr 21, 2013)

after watching SW I decided to never watch a OP movie ever again but then I heard that this was actually good. In all seriousness how is this movie compared to SW?


----------



## Kirito (Apr 21, 2013)

Narutossss said:


> after watching SW I decided to never watch a OP movie ever again but then I heard that this was actually good. In all seriousness how is this movie compared to SW?



better premise and plot progression, that's all.

seriously tho bro dont expect miyazaki-level detail on the show, or satoshi kon level premise and plot. it's a feel good movie, not something you should sink your analytical teeth on.


----------



## benzz15 (Apr 21, 2013)

Vermilion Kn said:


> Why would Z want Ain to make him younger ?
> 
> His family is dead and the institution he placed his faith in betrayed him, why would he want to prolong the suffering ? He lived for this plan and this plan alone, he knew death would come next and accepted it.
> 
> ...



this. he reminds me of spartacus in a way


----------



## Snowless (Apr 21, 2013)

Although, honestly, I did think the End Point plot was a little weak.
Like, you can blow up two volcanoes and everything is completely fine on the large scale, with no other repercussions. BUT, as soon as you blow up the third, it sets off a chain reaction so large, the New World is destroyed?
Doesn't sound like the most believable thing in the world.


----------



## perman07 (Apr 21, 2013)

Snowless said:


> Although, honestly, I did think the End Point plot was a little weak.
> Like, you can blow up two volcanoes and everything is completely fine on the large scale, with no other repercussions. BUT, as soon as you blow up the third, it sets off a chain reaction so large, the New World is destroyed?
> Doesn't sound like the most believable thing in the world.


As if any meteorological thing about the Grand line makes any sense at all....


----------



## Yokonoha (Apr 21, 2013)

Just finished watching, my first OP movie.

Overall the movie was really really enjoyable.
Although several plotholes, story was good and well put together.
The animation was very appealing most of the time, maybe apart of some of the fighting which looked like PS2 game.
A lot of important characters appeared there which made it nicer.
A lot of fanservice 

9/10 ^^


----------



## Jotun (Apr 22, 2013)

Really strong start and finish. Felt like I was watching Crows Zero at the end.

Brooke getting his age back was probably my favorite moment...


----------



## Yokonoha (Apr 22, 2013)

Btw I also really liked the song at the beginning


----------



## bubble_lord (Apr 22, 2013)

Really entertaining, first decent OP movie since the sixth. There was some really weird editing in the opening and ending moments, with events flashing ahead, and some dramatic moments had flat endings thanks to the casual response from characters, but this was a great movie for the fans. I still think the sixth movie is a better film, but Z is a better One Piece movie. If that makes sense.


----------



## ArmorOfWisdom (Apr 23, 2013)

Kizaru's ruthless nature was shown to signify that he was a ruthless marine under the facade of his carefree nature and why he still is within the Marine organization. I honestly thought that Kizaru would of absconded and become a freelance bounty hunter during the timeskip and not be bound by official protocol. Also this movie Z highlighted the importance of G-5 because when Zephyr started out as a marine, in his first battle, there was ship marked G-5 which means Z was a member of G-5 and what a disgrace when an important marine base had a commanding officer whom was a turncoat


----------



## Renegade Knight (Apr 27, 2013)

KingOfLighting's long ass Film Z review. 

[YOUTUBE]N3_tFwoIZKk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## jNdee~ (Apr 27, 2013)

Just watched the movie and it was goddamn good


----------



## Sphyer (Apr 27, 2013)

Hearing him try to sing Kaidou over and over again makes my ears bleed.


----------



## Hayn (Apr 29, 2013)

Just noticed more Franky/Robin shipping with Franky carrying her while they were walking to Z, Franky x Robin confirmed


----------



## Blind Justice (Apr 29, 2013)

Best One piece film yet, Z's last stand was Epic with that background music playing and that Cute Flashback did it for me

much much better than Strong world IMO


----------



## Louis-954 (May 1, 2013)

Movie comes out on DVD/BD June, 28th 2013.



Along with the movie you get the Glourious Island episodes and a host of other collectible goodies!


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (May 1, 2013)

i like the ending


----------



## Soca (May 1, 2013)

who doesn't


----------



## Yuki (May 1, 2013)

Yea the ending was awesome, R.I.P Z.


----------



## Hellblazer (May 1, 2013)

Everybody likes the ending,thats why the film is satisfying!


----------



## Apotheosis (May 1, 2013)

The fights were a joke. You could tell the staff didn't have much to go on for Sanji and Zoro because they haven't done anything post timeskip in the manga. So they just mollywhopped Z's only two named lackey's without even trying.


----------



## Luffyfangirl24 (May 3, 2013)

Still, even with those fights I thought Sanji and Zoro were pretty cool. My favorite is Luffy V.S Z though, I really hope we get some thing like that when he fights Dof.


----------



## Renegade Knight (May 4, 2013)

The movie is in the Top 30 anime on MAL.



Let's make it even higher.


----------



## Admiral Kizaru (May 5, 2013)

Renegade Knight said:


> The movie is in the Top 30 anime on MAL.
> 
> 
> 
> Let's make it even higher.



Violentrl's rating 



I fucking love that guy.


----------



## jNdee~ (May 5, 2013)

The Zephyr/Kizaru and Zephyr/Kuzan interaction was awesome.


----------



## meyenburg (May 5, 2013)

Worst OP film i have seen imo.


----------



## jNdee~ (May 12, 2013)

meyenburg said:


> Worst OP film i have seen imo.



you don't have a taste then


----------



## Unclear Justice (May 12, 2013)

Or it?s the only one he saw.


----------



## Blitzomaru (May 12, 2013)

Or RUkia made a dupe and has traveled out of Konoha Theatre


----------



## Zyrax (Jun 6, 2013)

I am watching it right now


----------



## Zyrax (Jun 6, 2013)

All respect for Z


----------



## Magician (Jun 7, 2013)

meyenburg said:


> Worst OP film i have seen imo.


----------



## deathgod (Jul 2, 2013)

Anyone know where I can find subs for this version: [SOFCJ-Raws] One Piece Film Z (DVD 848x480 x264 AC3). 

The subs I find for the Korean HDTV rip don't want to sync up in vlc for me.


----------



## Louis-954 (Jul 4, 2013)

Just purchased the Limited Edition Greatest Armoored BD set, can't wait for it to arrive!


----------



## Ender (Jul 23, 2013)

is there a proper subbed version available yet?


----------



## Soca (Jul 23, 2013)

or look it up on piratebay somewhere


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 24, 2013)

-Ender- said:


> is there a proper subbed version available yet?


----------



## Sanji The Chef (Jul 24, 2013)

A great OP film!


----------



## TheWon (Jul 24, 2013)

That little Kid was cute. When  I think about this movie I see his face smiling with that slob hanging. That is what touched me the most. Also the flashback of Z as a kid. Being young full of hope, and dreams. Before the reality of life crushing them.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Jul 24, 2013)

Kid reminded me of Gabri from Unlimited Cruise


----------



## B Rabbit (Aug 5, 2013)

Admiral home life backstory? I doubt we will see one imo. Although that would be cool.


----------



## Admiral Kizaru (Aug 6, 2013)




----------



## B Rabbit (Aug 6, 2013)

I think too many people think Luffy is the pirate norm. When he's not.  one scratch on his crewmember and there goes a nation.


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 6, 2013)

Eminem said:


> I think too many people think Luffy is the pirate norm. When he's not.  one scratch on his crewmember and there goes a nation.



Yeah Luffy makes pirates seem like cool peoples when they're mostly backstabbing assholes who barely respect anything but fame and fortune. The recent pirates in the tournament reminded me that.


----------



## Black Wraith (Aug 24, 2013)

Just watched the film.

Brilliant, loved how everything went and Z was an awesome villain with an extremely sad story.

So many feels in this movie


----------



## BlackBearD (Aug 24, 2013)

What/who is buried under the ? There is no reference to it in the movie...
Z is also buried near it later...Does it have any meaning?


----------



## Kishido (Jan 26, 2014)

So finally bought the Blu Ray this week and watched it... Damn and I love it... OK in the german trans there seem to be some mistakes but nothing too bad and the movie in good quality is way better than some shitty streams.

Z as character is simply amazing... Love him... Even more at the end of the film and he really is a character, who I would have loved if he would have appeared in the canon manga... Aokiji was amazing as well. The fights of Sanji and Zoro were a bit short but I love Hells Memories and Sanji overall in this movie... Cuz of this *off topic*


*Spoiler*: __ 



I simply can't  let Bartolomeo be my avatar... Sanji is just too damn awesome... Sorry Barto


----------



## BlueDemon (Jan 26, 2014)

Blackbeard said:


> What/who is buried under the ? There is no reference to it in the movie...
> Z is also buried near it later...Does it have any meaning?



Wasn't his family buried there? Or his fallen comrades from that mission gone bad, where h got his arm chopped? (I'd go with the latter, because of the swords)



Kishido said:


> So finally bought the Blu Ray this week and watched it... Damn and I love it... OK in the german trans there seem to be some mistakes but nothing too bad and the movie in good quality is way better than some shitty streams.
> 
> Z as character is simply amazing... Love him... Even more at the end of the film and he really is a character, who I would have loved if he would have appeared in the canon manga... Aokiji was amazing as well. The fights of Sanji and Zoro were a bit short but I love Hells Memories and Sanji overall in this movie... Cuz of this *off topic*
> 
> ...



Don't you still have the Barto ava on APF? That's a compromise, I'd say


----------



## Kishido (Jan 26, 2014)

No changed it there as well

EDIT
I'm so indecisive


----------



## Karashi (Feb 12, 2014)

Just dropping by to say this movie was awesome. 10/10 for me. You can already see it from my sig .

Zephyrs back story and his character in general was awesome and sad at the same time. Rip Zephyr Sensie. Chopper and that little kid in the movie asking Luffy whether he should be a hero or not was a good touch too.


----------

